# Pok?mon Black 2 and Pok?mon white 2 discussion thread



## Scizor (Feb 25, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Image_ 



​





			
				Serebii said:
			
		

> _Pok?mon Smash is currently in the process of airing and has has Junichi Masuda arrive on the show and make the announcement for which the world has been waiting. In this announcement, he unveiled the release of Pok?mon Black 2 & Pok?mon White 2. This game is the third game of Generation V and follows in a similar pattern to past releases and is due for release on the Nintendo DS in June 2012. We'll bring more as it comes._




________________________


________________________


----------



## Stunna (Feb 25, 2012)

The "third" game is actually two? I'm game, I guess.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 25, 2012)

My body is ready.


----------



## Scizor (Feb 25, 2012)

Stunna said:


> The "third" game is actually two? I'm game, I guess.



Genius move, imo.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 25, 2012)

Explain? Not denying, just curious. From an ignorant POV, I'd rather have one game with less exclusives.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 25, 2012)

that means the legendarys won't be in the same game


----------



## Kyousuke (Feb 25, 2012)

Interesting approach, especially with the integration on Kyurem's role with the other two. Looks like we'll get the reverse of what they are now. 

Definitely need more details though, but the concept excites me a bit.


----------



## vanhellsing (Feb 25, 2012)

gotta move their capitalism  its somethin at least


----------



## Bioness (Feb 25, 2012)

This is certainly an interesting turn on things.

But since they will apparently be direct sequels which does makes sense given the ending of Black and White we could probably continue the discussion in the main thread for future reference.


----------



## Scizor (Feb 25, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Explain? Not denying, just curious. From an ignorant POV, I'd rather have one game with less exclusives.



Because the 'two different games with different merits' system works wonders, so why not use this same system with the 'third installment'.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 25, 2012)

Oh wait, you're right! I hadn't realized it, but it's B/W _2!_

An actual continuation of the story! Hype-mode activated. This is super cool! We'll see what became of N... new protagonists most likely... to Wild Mass Guessing on TvTropes!


----------



## Kyousuke (Feb 25, 2012)

Definitely lots of potential to be had with a direct continuation of the story. 

If this ends up where I hope it does, Game Freak has done the world good.


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Feb 25, 2012)

I have to say that I like this news more then the idea of "Pokemon Gray." Instead of a 3rd version we get a completely new game.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm curious to see how Unova's changed since the first game, and who the new villains will be. Since this is a continuation of the first game I wonder what became of Hilbert/Hilda, Cheren and Bianca???????????


----------



## vanhellsing (Feb 25, 2012)

wait secuel of B/W, holy shit now its more awesome


----------



## lacey (Feb 25, 2012)

A direct sequel? That's certainly different.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 25, 2012)

Will this be a 3DS exclusive?


----------



## Stunna (Feb 25, 2012)

Oh wait... piss. If it's 3DS exclusive all bets are off.


----------



## Scizor (Feb 25, 2012)

~Gesy~ said:


> Will this be a 3DS exclusive?





Stunna said:


> Oh wait... piss. If it's 3DS exclusive all bets are off.



As it said on serebii:



			
				Serebii said:
			
		

> _This game is the third game of Generation V and follows in a similar pattern to past releases and is due for release on the *Nintendo DS* in June 2012._



So I guess not


----------



## Malicious Friday (Feb 25, 2012)

Ok... long paragraph time...
_____________________________
I love the two new formes of Kyruem, though I was hoping for more of a singular forme with both Zekrom and Kyurem mixed into it. I saw on Bulbapedia that there was a God Stone bumped item and it most definitely has/had something to do with Kyurem or its forme(s). I've always wondered my Rayquaza didn't have an alternate forme... The only thing I don't like about the formes is that they look a little too much like Zekrom/Reshiram respectively...
These two new games look very good in my eyes. I love them pek. I love how GrameFreak continues to break traditions of the older Pokemon games. The only one I didn't like, that I can remeber at this moment, was that there was NO FUCKING VS. SEEKER!!!  
I hope/think N would appear for battle post-game as will Gym Leader rematches. 
Giima needs a Honchkrow... like... badly... it suites him... 
Hopefully all of the sprites will move. 
I hope it will have 3D effects exclusive for the 3DS...


----------



## Kyousuke (Feb 25, 2012)

> Pok?mon fans, get excited for two incredible new adventures! Announcing _Pok?mon Black Version 2_ and _Pok?mon White Version 2_, coming soon for the Nintendo DS™ family of systems. The games can also be played in 2D on the Nintendo 3DS™ system.
> 
> 
> Keep checking Pokemon.com for details, including news, images, and videos, which will be revealed throughout the year.





Looks like support for both.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 25, 2012)

No, they just meant the 3DS is backwards compatible.


I guess I still don't have a reason to buy one


----------



## Scizor (Feb 25, 2012)

Looks especially awesome, imo.

Fire/Ice/Dragon?
Introduction of triple typing?

Nah, probably not

Right?


----------



## Malicious Friday (Feb 25, 2012)

Didn't Japan stop making DS Lites?



Scizor said:


> Looks especially awesome, imo.
> 
> Fire/Ice/Dragon?
> Introduction of triple typing?
> ...



Oh god, I hope so o.0 I would go to Japan and give them nice-nice if they do... don't ask what nice-nice is....


----------



## Scizor (Feb 25, 2012)

Malicious Friday said:


> Oh god, I hope so o.0 I would go to Japan and give them nice-nice if they do... don't ask what nice-nice is....



I agree it would be kinda awesome

But it would also complicate things

Edit:


________________________


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 25, 2012)

A sequel in my Pokemon? This is definitely interesting. 

On a more important note, a Pokemon game thread where I'm not the OP. What madness is this?

**


----------



## Stunna (Feb 25, 2012)

Seriously though, I'm dying to know what N's up to.


----------



## .:Jason:. (Feb 25, 2012)

A sequel eh? Hope it takes place in another region since N left Unova at the end of Black/White. Maybe Hilda/Hilbert decided to travel to another region as well so they are the main characters of these games too?


----------



## Malicious Friday (Feb 25, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> A sequel in my Pokemon? This is definitely interesting.
> 
> On a more important note, a Pokemon game thread where I'm not the OP. What madness is this?
> 
> **



I know right? This is weird o.0


----------



## Scizor (Feb 25, 2012)

.:Jason:. said:


> A sequel eh? Hope it takes place in another region since N left Unova at the end of Black/White. Maybe Hilda/Hilbert decided to travel to another region as well so they are the main characters of these games too?



I was thinking the same thing.

A new region would be awesome, but I doubt it as it _is_ *Black/White* (thus probably Unova) 2.

But who knows, I guess =)


----------



## .:Jason:. (Feb 25, 2012)

Scizor said:


> I was thinking the same thing.
> 
> A new region would be awesome, but I doubt it as it _is_ *Black/White* 2.
> 
> But who knows, I guess =)



I was thinking more along the lines of them traveling to Hoenn more than a new region.


----------



## Scizor (Feb 25, 2012)

.:Jason:. said:


> I was thinking more along the lines of them traveling to Hoenn more than a new region.



Yes, that would be awesome, imo.

But still, I doubt it unfortunately.
Mainly because the gen's Pok?mon always inhabit their respective region at the beginning, so encountering gen 5 Pok?mon in Hoenn from scratch would be silly according to past standards.


----------



## Kyousuke (Feb 25, 2012)

Perhaps we'll get something on Unova's relation to other regions in the future? 

We know already how far out it is from the other four regions, so maybe if this game goes far enough ahead we expand on a more worldly feeling or even just expanding Unova itself into the surrounding areas.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Feb 25, 2012)

Kyousuke said:


> Perhaps we'll get something on Unova's relation to other regions in the future?
> 
> We know already how far out it is from the other four regions, so maybe if this game goes far enough ahead we expand on a more worldly feeling or even just expanding Unova itself into the surrounding areas.



Maybe there could be a preview of a new region since Anville Town is like right there yet so far...


----------



## Fran (Feb 25, 2012)

maybe in gen 2 we can travel back to previous regions ala gold/silver?


i hope it'll have a different structure - i.e. not gym-progression focused. maybe a story?


----------



## Stunna (Feb 25, 2012)

B/W had a story. Pokemon games don't need too much more of one than that game had.

Well, actually, I'd be lying if I didn't want more. But every main series game should be gym-progression focused IMO.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Feb 25, 2012)

I APPROVE, THIS LOOKS FUCKING AWESOME


----------



## Kyousuke (Feb 25, 2012)

2012 is turning out to be a great year of Pokemon. 

Just grabbed my event Mewtwo and Arceus from Dream World.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Feb 25, 2012)

So, if it's a direct sequel to the end of B/W...

How would the Starter Pokemon deal work out?


----------



## Stunna (Feb 25, 2012)

New protagonists I would assume. First time there would be a brand new set in one generation, wouldn't it?


----------



## Zhariel (Feb 25, 2012)

Why have the smashed together the artwork of Zekrom/Reshiram with Kyurem? I wonder if he will have those forms..


----------



## Sunrider (Feb 25, 2012)

It would have to be new protagonists, that is the only way to justify the characters beginning their adventure with a fresh starter. It'd be hard to explain in a direct sequel why the protagonists of Black and White aren't using the Pokemon they raised in the previous games.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Feb 25, 2012)

So the third installment is two games...that's a first. Oh and it's still available for DS, so I don't have to get 3DS.

Fuck...I want to have sex with these games, I want them fucking now


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Feb 25, 2012)

For DS? Fuck yes, nintendo isn't trying to steal my money.

There're prob gonna expand unova revealing unexplored areas.

As for what the plot has left to offer... getsis did have the 3 orbs of dialga, palkia and giratina. Cynthia said there could be a tournament of champions.

Hope to god they improve the movepools of some of the pokemon.


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 25, 2012)

Le Petit Mort said:


> It would have to be new protagonists, that is the only way to justify the characters beginning their adventure with a fresh starter. It'd be hard to explain in a direct sequel why the protagonists of Black and White aren't using the Pokemon they raised in the previous games.



They could go the Anime way


----------



## South of Hell (Feb 25, 2012)

Wow, this is the first time I've actually been exstatic about a release.

I can't keep the smile off my face.


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Feb 25, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> I thought that the new Kyurem forms was related to the new movie coming out. Not nec the game.



They will be in the new movie to promote the new game. It is not a coincidence that the new game news and new movie info both came out on the same day.


----------



## Scizor (Feb 25, 2012)

Serebii said:
			
		

> _Junichi Masuda has revealed the names of Kyurem's new forms via his Twitter account. The forms are simply called Black Kyurem & White Kyurem, though he interestingly lists them as seperate Pok?mon_


----------



## Gnome (Feb 25, 2012)

So being direct sequels, these will be even more of the same thing than usual? That's different.


----------



## Big Mom (Feb 25, 2012)

I WANT GENESECT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bioness (Feb 26, 2012)

^ Shut up

Anyway here is the poster for movie 15


----------



## Stunna (Feb 26, 2012)

Am I the only one who finds it hard to take Keldeo seriously? It looks like a my little pony next to all the dragons and stuff.


----------



## Big Mom (Feb 26, 2012)

Keldo looks stupid.


But I see Kruyem's new forms and Melotta.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Feb 26, 2012)

Kyousuke said:


> 2012 is turning out to be a great year of Pokemon.
> 
> Just grabbed my event Mewtwo and Arceus from Dream World.



I just got those two for my Pokemon Black as well.   I've just been waiting for a chance to get my hands on Arceus for years.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Feb 26, 2012)

Been following this on Smogon for a couple hours now. Awesome sauce if Gen V DW abilities for the rest of the pokes in BW pop up.


----------



## vanhellsing (Feb 26, 2012)

dat nose *haters gonna hate*


----------



## Kyousuke (Feb 26, 2012)

I would love to see Meloetta available sometime soon.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Feb 26, 2012)

They better give out the Keldeo event on the release of this movie in Japan and other countries.


----------



## Basilikos (Feb 26, 2012)

I demand releases dates.

Now.


----------



## Big Mom (Feb 26, 2012)

Meloetta and Genesect I desperatly want.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Feb 26, 2012)

Basilikos said:


> I demand releases dates.
> 
> Now.



June 2012 is when the game comes out in Japan


----------



## Basilikos (Feb 26, 2012)

^I mean for the U.S. of course.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Feb 26, 2012)

Basilikos said:


> ^I mean for the U.S. of course.



No release date have been announced


----------



## Basilikos (Feb 26, 2012)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## Kyousuke (Feb 26, 2012)

Well if Japan's getting it in June I wouldn't be surprised if we saw it around the holiday season or early 2013.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 26, 2012)

I'd bet on the latter. That's usually when we get our new Pokemon games, isn't it?


----------



## Basilikos (Feb 26, 2012)

I don't want to wait that long.


----------



## Legend (Feb 26, 2012)

Pokemon Mass Effect FTW


----------



## The Jeffrey (Feb 26, 2012)

But didn't it say, 'coming _soon_' on the American site?


*Spoiler*: __ 



A guy can dream, right?


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 26, 2012)

Black and White on their own were too short and easy. Why didn't they just have these two games already built into Black and White's stories, respectively?

Oh right:


----------



## Stunna (Feb 26, 2012)

Too short? Yeah.

Too easy? Nope.


----------



## Kyousuke (Feb 26, 2012)

We usually get games ~6-7 months after Japan. They tend to release in September, while NA gets it March/April usually.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Feb 26, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Too short? Yeah.
> 
> Too easy? Nope.



Each gym leader used 3 pokemon. Each elite 4 member used 4 pokemon. Even the movepools used by the trainers were made by retards, seriously look up Cheron's.

The only difficult battles were against N and Getsis. After that the post game has trainers use high leveled pokemon that aren't fully evolved and made of shit anyway.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 26, 2012)

Lol Ya what FAA said, the only hard ones were the rematch ones and N. Lol. They should make a New Game+ mode or Hard mode for the more advanced players.


----------



## Basilikos (Feb 26, 2012)

I'd like to face gym leaders, E4 members, and a champion that use movesets and playing styles that people use in competitive, real life battling.

That would definitely make the game more challenging.


----------



## Sunrider (Feb 26, 2012)

The only one I ever really considered a threat was Ghetsis. Seriously, not even N was bad, he was a repeat pushover.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 26, 2012)

The new exp system made it harder.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Feb 26, 2012)

Kyousuke said:


> Well if Japan's getting it in June I wouldn't be surprised if we saw it around the holiday season or early 2013.



I never understand why they have to make us wait so long. I kind of hate it. I get jittery when something like this in announced and I won't be able to receive it for a VERY long time... and when it's the week of the game release, the days seem to pass by slowly 


I beat the game a second time in 10:44. The only thing I found hard was the second Gym Leader that looks like Aunt Jemama. Ghetsis was on difficulty level Medium. N was kind of easy... with the exception of the damned Reshiram...

They should have us battle both of the Professor Junipers and Professor Oak should make a cameo appearance every now and then to tell us some sort of trick in Pokemon or a story... something -__-




Stunna said:


> The new exp system made it harder.


 
Really? I found the exp system quite better than he past ones. My Pokemon leveled up faster... a lot.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 26, 2012)

I thought they match up the games to coincide with the anime, side to side as reason to the difference in dates for release.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm wondering why Team Plasma hasn't made an appearance in the anime beside from Team Plasma vs Team Rocket (which never aired). I was really hoping for N...


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 26, 2012)

I heard about this just now. 

Not that excited but will be following it.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 26, 2012)

What? Another reason to not start watching the anime again.


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 26, 2012)

The anime is crap though.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 26, 2012)

Didn't you post that same post like 2 hours ago?


----------



## Stunna (Feb 26, 2012)

Yes. It's on this same page!


----------



## Malicious Friday (Feb 26, 2012)

MY computer was acting retarded and I thought it didn't post so I posted it again without checking and then I found that same post so then I deleted it... ._.   .-.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 26, 2012)

Ah, I figured that is what it was.


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 27, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Too short? Yeah.
> 
> Too easy? Nope.



'Twas for me. I solo'd each gym leader and E4 member with each Pokemon I chose to fight them with. Even took out Reshiram with Zekrom without items


----------



## Stunna (Feb 27, 2012)

Oh.

I guess I just suck.


----------



## Kyousuke (Feb 27, 2012)

*Pokemon Black & White 2 Are Coming To Europe In The Autumn This Year*



> Nintendo UK and Europe has announced that the recently announced   will be coming to Europe in the Autumn. Fans can anticipate plenty of  new surprises when the game’s launch on Nintendo DS this year. More  announcements will be coming soon.




Hmm.... perhaps it will be earlier this year. Can't find "official" sources so this could be wrong or I'm just not looking hard enough.


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 27, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Oh.
> 
> I guess I just suck.



Well to be fair, I had spent a long time, before starting the game, choosing who I wanted on my team, what I wanted each Pokemon to do, and what stats they should each have 

Cynthia got solo'd by a Lv60 Serperior


----------



## LMJ (Feb 27, 2012)

Kyousuke said:


> *Pokemon Black & White 2 Are Coming To Europe In The Autumn This Year*





Kyousuke said:


> Hmm.... perhaps it will be earlier this year. Can't find "official" sources so this could be wrong or I'm just not looking hard enough.


 

Sounds about right. We are a good 20 episodes behind in the series from where Japan is. That is about 4 months difference. So it should coincide pretty nicely with its show counterpart. 

Edit: from Serebii:




> *Edit*: Nintendo of America also confirms launch in Autumn 2012. More details likely to come closer to the release


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 27, 2012)

Off topic:

Just discovered EV training in Pokemon Yellow. My Lv100 Mewtwo's stats went up by 1 each when I deposited him and withdrew him, and the Mew glitch worked.

Feels good


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 27, 2012)

I can't wait for B/W 2. pek Especially since we get the game this year!


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 27, 2012)

move tutors pls


----------



## Wicked (Feb 27, 2012)

No pokemon on a console.

Nothing to see here.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 27, 2012)

Shit why can't we have Pokemon Black and White 2 on Wii, looking like dis?


----------



## Big Mom (Feb 27, 2012)

At least one good thing to look foward to in the fall


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Feb 27, 2012)

So we can expect Pokemon Ruby/Sapphire remakes for 3ds... Feels bad man..


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 27, 2012)

> Dear Nintendo and/or Game Freak,
> 
> I'm going to give you a list that would make the Pok?mon series kick SO MUCH ASS, and all because I just want to really love Pok?mon again.
> 
> ...




Thoughts?


----------



## Stunna (Feb 27, 2012)

I completely disagree about the halting of new Pokemon. I want thousands.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 27, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> 5. After beating the game, let us make our own Custom Gyms! Let us have X  amount of Gym Trainers for our Gym, allowing us to equip them with any  Pok?mon we possess, and give us a variety of Themes, and let us lay down  different types of blocks. It may sound like a strange feature to  request, but I guarantee it would take off. At the least, let us  customize our house (or perhaps import it from Animal Crossing somehow?)



???
So you would fight against your own gym that you would make?


----------



## Stunna (Feb 27, 2012)

I assume that others would be able to battle your gym online. Or something. I don't know how the DS Wi-Fi stuff works.

I also disagree with the complain about the games having "too much story". I like the stories. Although I do agree that they should keep the universe busting stuff down. Team Magma and Aqua's plans are as extreme as I'd like it to go.


----------



## Basilikos (Feb 27, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> Thoughts?


#1 is a good suggestion, I would be for it.

#2 is debateable and I'm not sure about it atm.

#7 is meh.

#8 and 9 aren't bad ideas.

The rest is the same old tired nostalgia faggotry.


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Feb 27, 2012)

I completely agree with #2, Every thing else not so much.


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 27, 2012)

I agree with 2 wholeheartedly. I like being able to max everyone out. I'm gonna start "EV" training my Yellow Mewtwo once I've beaten the game. You can up his stats still even though he's at Lv100 through a glitch.

Question. If I beat Champion Blue/Gary without boarding the S.S. Anne, and then I board it and go to where Gary/Blue is supposed to battle me... what happens?


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Feb 27, 2012)

I guess it makes sense for there to be two games rather than a singular Gray.


----------



## Sunrider (Feb 27, 2012)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> I guess it makes sense for there to be two games rather than a singular Gray.


Considering the two are kind of parallel worlds, I guess you're right.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Feb 27, 2012)

Yeah, I mean what would they have instead of Black City/White Forest? Gray Crater?
It'll be interesting to see what, if any, changes there are to these two areas and to the storyline in regards to N and catching Zekrom/Reshiram.


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 27, 2012)

Le Petit Mort said:


> Considering the two are kind of parallel worlds, I guess you're right.



You are way too naive my friend.

Why release 1 follow-up when you can make nearly double by releasing 2?

I'm actually surprised that it's taken them so long to get to this.


----------



## Scizor (Feb 27, 2012)

# 3, 4, 6 and 7 are rediculous, imo.

The only ones I fully support are 1 and 9.

The rest would be alright too though, I guess


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Feb 27, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> Thoughts?



All of that was terrible.

Who ever made that should just fap themself to sleep with red version.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 27, 2012)

One thing someone in the Blender mentioned is that Gamefreak needs to stop taking away upgrades to the gameplay just to reintroduce them later, like running without holding down B, and Pokemon that follow you outside of their ball.


----------



## Kyousuke (Feb 27, 2012)

Stunna said:


> One thing someone in the Blender mentioned is that Gamefreak needs to stop taking away upgrades to the gameplay just to reintroduce them later, like running without holding down B, and Pokemon that follow you outside of their ball.


Sadly it's stuff like that that helps propel sales. Take away a feature people like, then reintroduce it simply to help get them even more excited.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 27, 2012)

just heard.. epic 

buying black 2 since i bought white 1 first..


----------



## Bioness (Feb 27, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> Thoughts?





Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> All of that was terrible.
> 
> Who ever made that should just fap themself to sleep with red version.



This, I really want to kill whoever made that abhorrent  list.

Only 1 is reasonable and only for Pokemon battle games like Pokemon Battle Revolution or when you are facing other players.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Feb 27, 2012)

Khris said:


> just heard.. epic
> 
> buying black 2 since i bought white 1 first..



haha same here

Reshiram looks badass since ive never used it. I'm also glad I haven't used Snivy as a starter yet. Was saving best for last, but im glad I can try him out in the new game. Hopefully its movepool gets upgraded as well.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 27, 2012)

I'll prolly' roll Snivy this time 'round as well.


----------



## Velocity (Feb 27, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> Thoughts?



Hmm... The first would be nice, if they actually went with polygon models instead of sprites. The second is a terrible suggestion since people go crazy over getting perfect IVs and training for the perfect EV spread. The third is rubbish as well - breeding is an awesome way of acquiring rare techniques and creating a level 1 Pok?mon with certain traits you want in the final "product".

Being able to make your own Gym would be neat, but it'd _have_ to be a Streetpass only thing. Allowing people to trade their custom Gyms, with their personalised trainer carrying a specific set of Pok?mon.

The sixth and seven requests are redundant (while Arceus is overkill, the games need to work on their stories rather than ignore them and you can already customise your Pok?balls), the eighth would be easy to implement but a pain to play through unless it was local only. The last two are really meh, as well.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Feb 27, 2012)

The main thing I'd like to see in a new game is the ability to catch every single pokemon in a single generation of games.  I shouldn't have to go back several generations to catch and trade up a particular pokemon I want.

I find event only pokemon annoying as hell because if you can't make it to a store on a particular day because you have something important going on then you're screwed.

I don't mind EVs since that's something you can work for, I HATE the IV system since its all just a roll of the dice and it gets so damned repetitive catching the same stupid Pokemon to get the best random number.  The nature alone is annoying enough.

I hate game elements like that because it rewards you based on chance and not on your skill or effort.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 27, 2012)

Tsukiyomi said:


> The main thing I'd like to see in a new game is the ability to catch every single pokemon in a single generation of games.  I shouldn't have to go back several generations to catch and trade up a particular pokemon I want.
> 
> I find event only pokemon annoying as hell because if you can't make it to a store on a particular day because you have something important going on then you're screwed.



Fucking this. Gimem the ability to get all the pokemon from other generations. 

Or make a Pokemon Super Game. Charge like 100 for it, and have all the previous regions in the game as well. Kinda like what thtey did for the Kanto/Johto one. Fucking mega game


----------



## Stunna (Feb 27, 2012)

I've been opposing it thus far, but I actually wouldn't mind a main series console game with Colosseum like gameplay.


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 27, 2012)

Tsukiyomi said:


> The main thing I'd like to see in a new game is the ability to catch every single pokemon in a single generation of games.  I shouldn't have to go back several generations to catch and trade up a particular pokemon I want.
> 
> I find event only pokemon annoying as hell because if you can't make it to a store on a particular day because you have something important going on then you're screwed.
> 
> ...



This.

All of this.

The Version-only and event-only Pokemon cash cow bullshit they pull now and the lack of a game that allows you to traverse all the regions is why my friend boycott Pokemon. You don't have to be a nostalgia ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) (AKA "true Pokemon fans") to hate how GameFreak does this, or to hate the damn IV system, which simply serves to make people spend weeks longer trying to find the Pokemon they want, WITH the right nature and ability as well.

IVs make the game much slower and time-consuming, and all because it's based on luck, which is exactly what the Hax Battle Tower does, and almost everyone is in agreement that that place sucks, because luck hax is no replacement for skill, nor is it "A.I. Intelligence Simulation" as they call it. It's just annoying and cheap to true strategical players.



Oh, and if they gave the Fan Rotom (which is an Electric/*FLYING* type) Levitate, they should really have given a Pokemon like Magnemite Levitate by now


----------



## Malicious Friday (Feb 27, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Shit why can't we have Pokemon Black and White 2 on Wii, looking like dis?



Because I don't have a Wii 



Kazekage Gaara said:


> So we can expect Pokemon Ruby/Sapphire remakes for 3ds... Feels bad man..



I have one 



Black Wraith said:


> Thoughts?



No...  I disagree with the nostalgia ones... who the fuck wants just the first 151 pokemanz in EVERY SINGLE game? It's kind of stupid... VERY stupid...



Dragonus Nesha said:


> I guess it makes sense for there to be two games rather than a singular Gray.



What if Gray comes out after these two?


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Feb 27, 2012)

Quick question.  Does anyone actually believe the random IV/nature system adds to the game?  Because it seems to me that they detract because it favors luck over skill and encourages monotonous game play to get the best random setup which could take weeks.


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 27, 2012)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Quick question.  Does anyone actually believe the random IV/nature system adds to the game?  Because it seems to me that they detract because it favors luck over skill and encourages monotonous game play to get the best random setup which could take weeks.



I'm not a competitive player so I don't really care too much about the IV and EV systems. 

I do think that it is a good thing to have for hardcore PvP players because otherwise the matches wouldn't be too interesting. This way tedious and monotonous work will get you further. If you really want to get into it all. In a way it ensures that there's less randomness because otherwise everyone would have the same abilities and the only thing separating the two would be a miss or a critical hit. 

For PvE you don't really need to worry about it all because most of it is just using the right attacks at the right time. Except of course battle tower but that's just a handicap match.

They do need to stop all the to and froing between the gens to be able to catch 'em all, which is just bloody ridiculous.


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 27, 2012)

I am a competitive player and all it does is add mindless repetitive gameplay that adds nothing of value to the experience, except maybe the feeling of reward *IF* you _finally_ get that Pokemon with the right IVs. And if you're going for a specific Hidden Power type (and God-forbid power), then  good luck.

This is why I now use PokeGen, or rely on it, I should say.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Feb 27, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> I do think that it is a good thing to have for hardcore PvP players because otherwise the matches wouldn't be too interesting. This way tedious and monotonous work will get you further. If you really want to get into it all. In a way it ensures that there's less randomness because otherwise everyone would have the same abilities and the only thing separating the two would be a miss or a critical hit.



And if two people spend months upon months getting the exact same max IVs that makes the match more interesting?

I think it makes the game as a whole more interesting if as much as possible is based on skill rather than luck.  The main point of a game is to be fun, I don't think anyone even the hardcore crowd finds catching the same pokemon 10,000 times in a row fun.

Even if every pokemon ended up at the same stat level that would make the game come down to your choice of moves, items, hold items, berries etc...  You can customize the moves of your pokemon a lot and put a lot of variety into the choice of items you have them hold.  I'd rather that be the focus than "haha! I spent 7 months catching that same pokemon over and over so I win!!".  

That's not skill that's not having a life.


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 27, 2012)

>START
>POKEMON
>PIKACHU
>SURF

*"JUSTIN got on PIKACHU!"*

Childhood ruined.


Holy shit. The sprite for when you're surfing on Pikachu is just Pikachu on a surf board. No Lapras. Fucking win


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Feb 27, 2012)

Jυstin said:


> The Version-only and event-only Pokemon cash cow bullshit they pull now



Hasn't that always been part of this franchise?


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 27, 2012)

Tapp Zaddaz said:


> Hasn't that always been part of this franchise?



Well now there are more event Pokemon for a single version than there were for both R/B/Y/G and G/S/C combined, and in the old games, you didn't need the different versions to catch all the legendaries, but they did make you have to buy the other versions for other Pokemon, like Growlithe vs Vulpix. It wasn't _too_ bad, as they've now gone crazy with it, but it could stand to go too. It's just to spend double the money getting both versions now.

Also in Pokemon Red, Blue, Green, and Yellow, you can get all 151 without needing an event or cheating. It's even easier in Red and Blue to do this.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Feb 27, 2012)

Tapp Zaddaz said:


> Hasn't that always been part of this franchise?



Originally it was just Mew and while I disagree with it even then at least it was just one.


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 27, 2012)

And you can glitch catch it! 

Steps are pretty simple.

You need:
1. An Abra with Teleport
2. Above the Nugget Bridge in Cerulian city; must not have battled the guy in the grass to the left (or anyone who you can walk into from off-screen) and must not have battled the kid with the Slowpoke on the way to Bill's house.
3. A Pokemon with Fly.

What you do:
1. Walk up Nugget Bridge and walk above where that guy to the left in the grass is, just out of sight.
2. Save the game.
3. Walk down while at the same time pressing Start, before he's loaded onto the screen.
4. Go to Abra and select Teleport. The trainer will notice you, but before walking to you, you'll Teleport to Cerulean city (you need to have visited and used the Pokemon Center in the city first).
5. Walk back up Nugget Bridge and find the trainer with a Slowpoke. Walk in front of him with at least one empty square between him and you so he has to walk to you, or else the game will freeze.
6. Battle and beat him normally.
7. Fly back to Cerulean City.
8. Walk back up the Nugget Bridge again.
9. On your way up, your START menu will pop up on its own. This means it worked. Just press B to cancel it.

After you cancel the menu, you will instantly engage in a wild Pokemon fight, on the bridge. The wild Pokemon will be a Lv7 Mew. I just tried the glitch out today on my re-playthrough of Yellow. It worked.

There is another way involving MissingNo, where you can manipulate which Pokemon you find on the edge of Cinnabar Island by what characters are in your player's name.


----------



## Kyousuke (Feb 27, 2012)

Ah, gen I glitches. 

While an epic-sized game would be just the best thing GF has ever done, Pokemon is still getting milked strongly by their standard formula.


----------



## Basilikos (Feb 27, 2012)

I wouldn't complain if they got rid of natures and IVs; would make hacking no longer necessary. Though EVs should stay for sure IMO.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 27, 2012)

I wish natures would affect gameplay more than just stats. They should affect how quickly a Pokemon will follow your commands, and how quickly it's affections towards you grow. Like if you had an adamant Pokemon, you may have to train it longer than a loyal one before it will completely follow your commands. Or if you have a lax one, it may go to sleep during battle or something if improperly trained. Obviously they'd never do this, it's just a fun idea.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Feb 27, 2012)

Stunna said:


> I wish natures would affect gameplay more than just stats. They should affect how quickly a Pokemon will follow your commands, and how quickly it's affections towards you grow. Like if you had an adamant Pokemon, you may have to train it longer than a loyal one before it will completely follow your commands. Or if you have a lax one, it may go to sleep during battle or something if improperly trained. Obviously they'd never do this, it's just a fun idea.



I agree with this idea ten fold.... I never have anything smart to say here -___-


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 27, 2012)

Meanwhile my Persian is happily whipping coins at strangers' Pokemon.

*EDIT:* Wigglytuff just Disabled it


----------



## Basilikos (Feb 27, 2012)

Jυstin said:


> Meanwhile my Persian is happily whipping coins at strangers' Pokemon.
> 
> *EDIT:* Wigglytuff just Disabled it


Persian? 

Get yourself a Gengar, son.


----------



## Jυstin (Feb 27, 2012)

This is the Yellow Version Persian. You know, the beast of a Pokemon that ALWAYS criticals? 

And my Crystal version's Lv100 Mewtwo's HP just increased by 2, Atk by 1, Def by 1, Sp.Atk by 2, Sp.Def by 2, and Speed by 2. I love the box trick.


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 28, 2012)

Wondering if I should import B2 like I imported Black?


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 28, 2012)

*Is Pokemon Hurting the 3DS?*



> Editor's Note: Nintendo and The Pokemon Company International requested a chance to comment on the topic of our editorial. Below are their remarks, followed by the full opinion piece.
> 
> Rich
> Executive Editor, IGN.com
> ...




I have to agree with this.

It is a surprise to everyone that it's being released on the DS, ludicrous even.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 28, 2012)

Coulda sworn that I read something about B&W2 having the 3DS compatibility thing for 3D.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Feb 28, 2012)

Fuck you nintendo 3DS!! You wont get my money!! I dont give 2 fucks over minor improvements in visual quality or any other shit. Im not a blind man...

Ive had my DS lite since 9th grade and im sure the lid will break off soon since it can no longer hold in place but fuck man... it keeps itself together to save me a paycheck.

The DS forever crew

come at us


----------



## Velocity (Feb 28, 2012)

Those complaining about Black and White 2 not being 3DS games are clearly not understanding how Pok?mon generations work. They're undoubtedly already at work on Generation 6, but they could never just drop Generation 5 or release the remix on the 3DS.

That would have been like releasing Crystal on the GBA or Emerald on the DS - Crystal came out in Europe at the end of 2001, even though the GBA came out in July, and Emerald came out at the end of 2005 even though the DS had been released March of that year. Heck, Pok?mon Yellow didn't even come out until 2000 and the Gameboy Colour had been out for two years by then.

This happens every single generation, so why start complaining now?


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 28, 2012)

Velocity said:


> Those complaining about Black and White 2 not being 3DS games are clearly not understanding how Pok?mon generations work. They're undoubtedly already at work on Generation 6, but they could never just drop Generation 5 or release the remix on the 3DS.
> 
> That would have been like releasing Crystal on the GBA or Emerald on the DS - Crystal came out in Europe at the end of 2001, even though the GBA came out in July, and Emerald came out at the end of 2005 even though the DS had been released March of that year. Heck, Pok?mon Yellow didn't even come out until 2000 and the Gameboy Colour had been out for two years by then.
> 
> This happens every single generation, so why start complaining now?



I don't have a 3DS so I'm actually happy about this.

Comparing B&W2 with the other third games inaccurate because where the other games were slight upgrades these are going to be direct sequels. Similar to how GSC were sequels but this being more 'sequelly'.


----------



## Velocity (Feb 28, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> I don't have a 3DS so I'm actually happy about this.
> 
> Comparing B&W2 with the other third games inaccurate because where the other games were slight upgrades these are going to be direct sequels. Similar to how GSC were sequels but this being more 'sequelly'.



Sure, but the point still stands. They never spread a generation over two handheld consoles. Even if they do eventually release a Pok?mon Grey (which I don't think they will now), it'd be a DS game.


----------



## Bioness (Feb 28, 2012)

Velocity said:


> Those complaining about Black and White 2 not being 3DS games are clearly not understanding how Pok?mon generations work. They're undoubtedly already at work on Generation 6, but they could never just drop Generation 5 or release the remix on the 3DS.
> 
> That would have been like releasing Crystal on the GBA or Emerald on the DS - Crystal came out in Europe at the end of 2001, even though the GBA came out in July, and Emerald came out at the end of 2005 even though the DS had been released March of that year. Heck, Pok?mon Yellow didn't even come out until 2000 and the Gameboy Colour had been out for two years by then.
> 
> This happens every single generation, so why start complaining now?



People just want to complain for the sake of complain, first world problems. Though I don't doubt they already have an outline for Generation 6, I doubt they are really "working" on it.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Feb 28, 2012)

Reading the topic I was rather happy you guys weren't going on about it wasn't 3DS exclusive and wondering why Nintendo/GameFreak didn't make the jump to release these new games on the 3DS.

And then the post from IGN appeared.

Look, I'm no expert on how games get programmed, but it makes more sense for these games to be available to be played on the DS rather than being 3DS exclusives.

So here's my point: These games are being released on the DS because if they were 3DS exclusives they would be incompatible with Pokemon Black and White.

WARNING LOTS OF TEXT AND THEORIES AHEAD

Making Black2 and White2 3DS exclusives, giving them enhanced graphics and capabilities for the 3DS system would require work. It would require taking the game's engine, and rewriting it for a newer, stronger, system. Streetpass options, Spotpass options, 3D graphics, the works. But the 3DS also has it's own friend code system - You don't have to trade friend codes from individual games when there is a console based friend code system.

Theoretically, this would be the greatest thing for Pokemon.

Unfortunately, this leaves us with some problems.

A 3DS exclusive B2W2 would be INCOMPATIBLE with the current Black and White games. You would be unable to trade pokemon between the two games: With internet friends due to the simplified friend code system of one system as opposed to the DS title's game card & system method, and wireless trading by the engine running on the 3DS version. Battles would also be limited by similar methods.

Pokemon lives and breathes by its multiplayer, had B2W2 been 3DS exclusives, this would be blown out of the water.

But Drunken! Pokemon have been compatible with previous versions on previous systems already! What about the Pal Park from DPPtHGSS? Or the Poketransfer? (I know you're not asking that, but someone would have thought about it.)

The thing with that is the Pokemon themselves are somewhat separate data, this data is removed from the original game via a part of the game's design, and permanently deletes it from the previous games.

But the deal with that is that while the systems were different, the issue of transfer was because these pokemon were of a different generation than the previous game: B2W2 are generation V games, thus connectivity to B&W would need to be stable.


Anyway, that's just what I believe as to why these games are not for the 3DS. As much as I would like them to be, they would lose compatibility to B&W...



But, I look forward to these games. As I have White and Black, I'm most likely going to get both of these as well. And since I played mostly White because of Zerkom, I'll most likely be playing Black2 because of Black Kyurem.

I look forward to a Focus Punch Move tutor, because that's the only thing I want from these games.Oh and Lv.100 WIFI battles between Black2 and White2.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Feb 29, 2012)

Are the new Reshiram and Zekrom only available looking like that? Cause I wanna try Reshiram without that fusion stuff. Hopefully its a changable form.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 29, 2012)

> Junichi Masuda has revealed the names of Kyurem's new forms via his . The forms are simply called *Black Kyurem* & *White Kyurem*, though he interestingly lists them as seperate Pok?mon




That is what I picked up from it. They are different actual Pokemon.


----------



## Bioness (Feb 29, 2012)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> Are the new Reshiram and Zekrom only available looking like that? Cause I wanna try Reshiram without that fusion stuff. Hopefully its a changable form.



They aren't Reshiram and Zekrom they are new versions of Kyurem with Yin and Yang infused in him. They are White Kyurem and Black Kyurem.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Feb 29, 2012)

So, can we put the official amount of Pok?mon from 649 to 651?


----------



## tari101190 (Feb 29, 2012)

No they're not new pokemon, just new forms of an existing pokemon. Alternate forms never count as new pokemon.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Feb 29, 2012)

So the official count is in the neighborhood of 650, how many are actually accessible in these two games without cheating or buying other games?


----------



## LMJ (Feb 29, 2012)

Not much info is known about the 2 new games.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Feb 29, 2012)

I really hope they take up my idea of making all Pokemon accessible in a single generation.  I'm tired of having to replay my copy of HeartGold all the way through every time I want to have a Mewtwo in my current generation.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 29, 2012)

They won't do it. They would lose money that way, and they can't milk it as much that way.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Feb 29, 2012)

I doubt they're making much money on those older games anymore.  At this point in time those games are all being sold on the second hand market which the gaming company sees nothing from.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 29, 2012)

Plus, it would be more work on their part. Which leads me to think that is one reason why you won't see pokemon on 3DS for a while. Takes alot of work to make animations for 500 damn Pokemon to give them their distinct feel and such.


----------



## Basilikos (Feb 29, 2012)

Tsukiyomi said:


> I really hope they take up my idea of making all Pokemon accessible in a single generation.  I'm tired of having to replay my copy of HeartGold all the way through every time I want to have a Mewtwo in my current generation.


You can always hack. 

But in all seriousness, they probably do that do to memory limitations on the DS cart.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Feb 29, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Plus, it would be more work on their part. Which leads me to think that is one reason why you won't see pokemon on 3DS for a while. Takes alot of work to make animations for 500 damn Pokemon to give them their distinct feel and such.



Since you can trade all of those Pokemon into the newer versions those animations already exist in the game.



Basilikos said:


> You can always hack.
> 
> But in all seriousness, they probably do that do to memory limitations on the DS cart.



Those Pokemon already exist in the game, thats why you can trade them in.  It wouldn't take that much more memory to add some areas where they pop up or just adding them to the list of Pokemon in existing areas.


----------



## Kyousuke (Feb 29, 2012)

I agree with the move of keeping a game like BW2 on the DS. It just keeps things really consistent. 

I also agree with any notions of making the next games 3DS exclusive. Gen VI would stand out and benefit wholeheartedly.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 29, 2012)

What you think bout that read?


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 1, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> What you think bout that read?



I thought this was an interesting observation, granted it's pretty far fetched:


> As an interesting sidenote, if you look at the Japanese logo (shown above), there might actually already be something of a tease as to Ruby and Sapphire's inclusion. Of course, this is all just a combination of speculation, unfounded hopes and jumping to unwarranted conclusions? but come on. That sure looks like a ruby behind the White 2 logo and a sapphire behind the Black 2 one. Two weird color choices for the monochrome titles, if you ask us. The numbers also seem to contain what could be magma and water. Team Magma and Team Aqua, anyone? Granted, we may be crazy, but hopefully there's something to this.


----------



## Sunrider (Mar 1, 2012)

I don't think it was far-fetched at all, in fact, I thought it was a bit on the obvious side, only asking for the same things the fans kind of expect from a supposed direct sequel rather than the typical third installment. I was hoping they'd discuss something a little more subtle. 

That aside, am I the only person who _doesn't_ think N is a badass? I like him, don't get me wrong, he's all pure-hearted and respeckz da Pokemanz and all that, but he was kind of a softie. A pushover, even, especially in battles. "Badass" is never the term I would attribute to him.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Mar 1, 2012)

I don't quite understand what is supposed to be "badass" about N.  What exactly did he do that's badass?


----------



## God (Mar 1, 2012)

They should have one game with all regions and Pokemon available in a single package.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Mar 1, 2012)

R/S remakes + B/W 2 = I fapped


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Mar 1, 2012)

Tsukiyomi said:


> I don't quite understand what is supposed to be "badass" about N.  What exactly did he do that's badass?




​


*Official artwork by Ken Sugimori, btw*

IDK. I thought those scenes were pretty badass  

Oh, and I think I'm gonna bet on this being a timeskip sequel, akin to Pokemon Colosseum -> XD.

...Maybe


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Mar 1, 2012)

He's badass because he had a legendary pokemon? Meh.  Especially when you consider he had the entirety of team plasma to help him do it.  Its not like he caught it alone.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 1, 2012)

I dunno about being "badass", but he's definitely awesome.


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Mar 1, 2012)

Is there some sort of official standard for was constitutes a badass?


----------



## Stunna (Mar 1, 2012)

That's a good question. To the Urban Dictionary!


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Mar 1, 2012)

Tsukiyomi said:


> He's badass because he had a legendary pokemon? Meh.  Especially when you consider he had the entirety of team plasma to help him do it.  Its not like he caught it alone.



Team Plasma didn't help him capture the dragon. What could they have done? They would have been stomped effortlessly. The legendary pokemon choose their trainers.

N is badass for the sole fact that he calls unova's trainers garbage and undeserving of their pokemon. He soloed the elite 4 and taunted Aldar who is crap.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 1, 2012)

Those are all indeed badass feats.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Mar 1, 2012)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> Team Plasma didn't help him capture the dragon. What could they have done? They would have been stomped effortlessly. The legendary pokemon choose their trainers.



He never would have even found it without their help.  Team Plasma was hunting for it the entire game.  And merely being chosen does not make him a badass.



Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> N is badass for the sole fact that he calls unova's trainers garbage and undeserving of their pokemon.



So?  Trash talking doesn't make you a badass.



Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> He soloed the elite 4 and



Isn't that the whole point of the Pokemon league?  Any of the previous protagonists and antagonists in the series did the exact same thing.  And going through them with a powerful legendary Pokemon definitely is easier than it is for most.



Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> taunted Aldar who is crap.



So taunting someone who you think is crap makes him a badass?


----------



## Stunna (Mar 1, 2012)

It doesn't matter who does it; soloing the four trainers hailed as the most powerful in the land is badass.


----------



## Kyousuke (Mar 1, 2012)

We are getting Meloetta. 



> Nintendo has   the latest Pokemon to join the 'Dex, a Powerpuff Girl! OK, no, it's  Meloetta, a genderless Melody Pokemon first spotted on the poster for _Pokemon the Movie 15_ last week. So far Meloetta is the third new Pokemon revealed from _Black 2_ and_ White 2_, right behind . With its addition, the Pokedex has now reached 648 entries.
> 
> _Pokemon Black 2_ and _White 2_ are set for a fall release in NA and Europe.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Mar 1, 2012)

Tsukiyomi said:


> He never would have even found it without their help.  Team Plasma was hunting for it the entire game.  And merely being chosen does not make him a badass.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're a hater. People who beat the elite 4 aren't badass? lol. Just trash talking? He clearly backs it up. Don't make excuses about owning the dragon.

If you have a problem blame every other character in B/W for being pussys because N shits on them in quality except for maybe Getsis.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 1, 2012)

Haters gonna hate.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Mar 1, 2012)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> You're a hater. People who beat the elite 4 aren't badass? lol. Just trash talking? He clearly backs it up. Don't make excuses about owning the dragon.



Might just be the fact that I've been beating the Elite Four for level grinding literally hundreds upon hundreds of times over the years but that fails to fill me with any kind of awe.  Lets see how N fairs against Red, then I'll be impressed.



Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> If you have a problem blame every other character in B/W for being pussys because N shits on them in quality except for maybe Getsis.



They are all pussies.  This was the first pokemon game where I never really came close to losing against any gym leader or my rivals.


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 1, 2012)

Pfft. My Yellow Pikachu solos my rival each time 

But to be fair, my Pikachi is pretty boss.


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 1, 2012)

And wait, beating the E4 is badass? What about solo'ing Cynthia's entire Lv75 team with a Lv60 Serperior?

I solo each E4 member with a designated Pokemon. The Psychic E4 got fodderized by my Moxie Honchkrow. She tried to withdraw her Musharna, which was a big mistake, since I had Honchkrow use Pursuit, seeing the switch coming from a mile away.

My Lv70 Spinda even solo'd the Dark E4 member


----------



## Sunrider (Mar 1, 2012)

Tsukiyomi said:


> This was the first pokemon game where I never really came close to losing against any gym leader or my rivals.


Seconded. The _only_ trainer thus far to give me _any_ challenge was Ghetsis.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Mar 1, 2012)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Might just be the fact that I've been beating the Elite Four for level grinding literally hundreds upon hundreds of times over the years but that fails to fill me with any kind of awe.  Lets see how N fairs against Red, then I'll be impressed.
> 
> 
> 
> They are all pussies.  This was the first pokemon game where I never really came close to losing against any gym leader or my rivals.



lol

You're treating a video game, a work of fiction as if you're the awesome one. As the hero you're supposed to beat everyone... That is what makes the main character/playable character amazing. YOU aren't special, you simply fill a glove in a story.

We're discussing about N, the character and his accomplshments in the story. How badly you defeat him is irrelevant.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Mar 1, 2012)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> lol
> 
> You're treating a video game, a work of fiction as if you're the awesome one. As the hero you're supposed to beat everyone... That is what makes the main character/playable character amazing. YOU aren't special, you simply fill a glove in a story.
> 
> We're discussing about N, the character and his accomplshments in the story. How badly you defeat him is irrelevant.



Ah yes you're right, I should marvel at him because he did what tons of people before him have done and beaten the elite four.  Every Pokemon champion soloed the elite four even Alder who you say is crap.

And being CHOSEN for something is not in and of itself an accomplishment and means pretty much nothing.  And being strong AFTER getting a legendary pokemon is easy.

Again lets see how he fairs against someone like Red.  Red was the most difficult boss in any pokemon game.  Way more difficult than this little weirdo.


----------



## Basilikos (Mar 1, 2012)

Cubey said:


> They should have one game with all regions and Pokemon available in a single package.


Nintendo and GF need to do this. Just earning all those badges and beating all the E4s and champions would take ages.  It would be awesome though.


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 1, 2012)

Hello? Beaten Cynthia's entire team with a Lv60 Serperior here?

N could solo her team with one of his Pokes?


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Mar 1, 2012)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Ah yes you're right, I should marvel at him because he did what tons of people before him have done and beaten the elite four.  Every Pokemon champion soloed the elite four even Alder who you say is crap.
> 
> And being CHOSEN for something is not in and of itself an accomplishment and means pretty much nothing.  And being strong AFTER getting a legendary pokemon is easy.
> 
> Again lets see how he fairs against someone like Red.  Red was the most difficult boss in any pokemon game.  Way more difficult than this little weirdo.



Tons? There are only a handful of people who have beaten the elite4 and the champion in the games. So the only badass people in the games are the main players that you play as(red,gold,etc)? Alder was undefeated before N...

You're rating him based on difficulty even though you're supposed to beat him... By your logic, hes a better battler because he beat Alder with a bunch of lvl 50s when Alder uses lvl 70+ pokemon.



Jυstin said:


> Hello? Beaten Cynthia's entire team with a Lv60 Serperior here?
> 
> N could solo her team with one of his Pokes?



No one cares... Stop being random with posts that have nothing to do with the topic and how great of a competitive battler you think you are.

Seriously, why are the mods letting in pointless spam like that? Make a thread for that.


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 1, 2012)

It's pretty relevant to the topic at hand, because beating the E4 is nothing compared to that feat. A common argument for beating N would be "You only did it cause your Pokemon are all at a higher level. Not skill."

Well, here you have a Lv60 Pokemon beating a team of Lv75 Pokemon. Cynthia had no excuse to lose. If N can't do that, he's not as badass as he's made out to be. Beating the E4 isn't all that big of a feat anymore. I took on Cynthia with that Serperior because the E4 weren't challenging. Neither was N.

And fuck yes I'm a great competitive battler. If I could take on Cynthia's team of Lv75 Pokemon, and solo with a Lv60 non-legendary, I've earned bragging rights. I could beat the shit out of N. Already have, and I did it with strategy, not level advantage.

Hell, had her Lucario not known Extremespeed, I'd have solo'd her with a Lv50 Cloyster.

And after taking out her Spiritomb, my Lv60 Spinda proceeded to rape her entire team (after Lv1 Smeargle support).


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Mar 1, 2012)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> Tons? There are only a handful of people who have beaten the elite4 and the champion in the games. So the only badass people in the games are the main players that you play as(red,gold,etc)? Alder was undefeated before N...



Logically EVERY champion who has ever existed in any of the pokemon leagues has done it.  That's how you become champion.



Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> You're rating him based on difficulty even though you're supposed to beat him... By your logic, hes a better battler because he beat Alder with a bunch of lvl 50s when Alder uses lvl 70+ pokemon.



Of course I'm rating him based on difficulty, what other measure could I possibly use for him?  He did nothing that you didn't do going through the game.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Mar 1, 2012)

Speaking of the Elite 4..

As a pair of sequel titles, u all think that national dex Pokes may be available early on/earlier than usual? E-4 all have revamped teams Post-Epilogue..Gym Leaders could get the same treatment (as usual)

+ Black City and/or White Forest have them as well 

Or perhaps we'll just go with the _Unova is Unova only_ thing again


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Mar 1, 2012)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Logically EVERY champion who has ever existed in any of the pokemon leagues has done it.  That's how you become champion.
> 
> Of course I'm rating him based on difficulty, what other measure could I possibly use for him?  He did nothing that you didn't do going through the game.



You dont get it and frankly you're pulling everything out of your ass to say N isn't badass.

N
- beat elite4 and champion(just as badass as those who've done it before)
- first villain in the story to actually capture a legendary
- if not for main character, he would have successfully been the cause of trainers all over the world being liberated of their pokemon.

Again, to remind you... N is a character in a story. Those accomplishments inuniverse make him badass. By your logic, every character that loses to the main character isn't badass(cynthia, blue,etc).

He is not the most badass character since almost a handful of character surpass his accomplishments easily. But to deny him from simply being called badass because of your whining... lol haters gon hate.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 1, 2012)

Sooo how bout that Black and White 2? Any new info?



Dis guy.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 1, 2012)

One thing BW did that was different from the other games is they always put wild pokemon around the gym that were super effective against the gym leader's type. Like one of the gyms (i think the rock gym) had fighting type pokemon in the wild around it.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Mar 1, 2012)

Jυstin said:


> It's pretty relevant to the topic at hand, because beating the E4 is nothing compared to that feat. A common argument for beating N would be "You only did it cause your Pokemon are all at a higher level. Not skill."
> 
> Well, here you have a Lv60 Pokemon beating a team of Lv75 Pokemon. Cynthia had no excuse to lose. If N can't do that, he's not as badass as he's made out to be. Beating the E4 isn't all that big of a feat anymore. I took on Cynthia with that Serperior because the E4 weren't challenging. Neither was N.
> 
> ...



There you go again whipping out your cock going on about how you're such and such...

Was that the same battle? How exactly do you even solo when you used that many pokemon? Oh what have I done... im sure we're in for a story now...


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 1, 2012)




----------



## Jυstin (Mar 1, 2012)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> There you go again whipping out your cock going on about how you're such and such...
> 
> Was that the same battle? How exactly do you even solo when you used that many pokemon? Oh what have I done... im sure we're in for a story now...



Pot to the kettle. You're stroking N's cock hard. I'm just telling you why beating the E4 with a team of 6 isn't that great. Players casually do it with one Pokemon nowadays. I was giving you an example of me doing something I don't doubt other players can do, something much harder than beating the E4. I don't doubt you could come up with a way to take out Cynthia's Lv75 Spiritomb, Lv75 Garchomp, Lv75 Milotic, Lv75 Bravairy, Lv75 Elektross, and Lv75 Lucario with a legal Lv60 Pokemon without using any items and without taking a hit (or at least finishing with full HP), but it's much harder than beating the E4 with an entire team of even level Pokemon, and anyone who can pull it off deserves to have pride in that. Beating the E4 is a a miracle akin to the bogus everyday miracle of the sun rising. Not that special.

Hell, if Smeargle had the ability Sturdy, it would be possible to formulate a strategy that would allow a Lv1 Smeargle defeat an entire team of Lv100 Groudon.

Um... you can battle Cynthia more than once, you know 


And the Cynthia battle isn't integral to the storyline of the game, so there's no plotshield for the main character. It's all on the player's skill, because she's the strongest trainer you face in the game (unless that battle vs Ghetsis with the Mewtwo, Groudon, and Kyogre video was real).


----------



## Malicious Friday (Mar 1, 2012)

So... I"m going to start a topic and whoever wants to join can feel free to...

Gamefreak should make the games a lot more difficult than it was in Black and White. The only persons I had a real problem with was Cynthia, Ghetsis, and Aunt Jemama. I passed Black and White 1 in little less than a day, game wise. N wasn't that hard to battle. Once you got past Zekrom/Reshiram, everything was easy sailing. The Elite Four.. please... just a pathetic bunch of hipsters. The gym leaders were no match too... 

STEP UP YOUR GAME GAMEFREAK!! MAKE POKEMON HARDER!!!


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Mar 1, 2012)

Jυstin said:


> Pot to the kettle. You're stroking N's cock hard. I'm just telling you why beating the E4 with a team of 6 isn't that great.



You are also ignorant. It is a story(fictional)... from a real life(you and me) perspective you are right but in the game(the pokemon world) only a handful of characters(people who arent real) do it. Make sense?


----------



## LMJ (Mar 1, 2012)

Didn't we already have this discussion a few days ago?


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 2, 2012)

Okay, what's up with armored Reshiram and Zekrom over there?


----------



## Basilikos (Mar 2, 2012)

Wow, people are appealing to lolgamemechanics to downplay the impressiveness of defeating the top four trainers in the entire region.

I guess perfect form Cell from DBZ isn't all that powerful since you can beat him in DBZ fighting games with Krillin.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Mar 2, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Didn't we already have this discussion a few days ago?



We did? I don't remember... too lazy to check


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 2, 2012)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> You are also ignorant. It is a story(fictional)... from a real life(you and me) perspective you are right but in the game(the pokemon world) only a handful of characters(people who arent real) do it. Make sense?



Well we're talking about N from the game, right? In that case, game logic is the only one that can be applied. Now, if this were anime N, it'd be different, because Pokemon's a bit different in the anime (I.E. Mewtwo is untouchable). As far as I know, N hasn't appeared in the anime.

Either way, N's accomplishment of beating the Elite Four is nice and all, but it's not the toughest challenge in the game. Beating the E4 isn't that impressive anymore since stronger trainers exist, even applying your real life standards, when Pokemon don't exist in real life...

Even Ghetsis wasn't that tough. He took out Zekrom, who had just been obtained and had no training. Whoop-de-do >_>


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Mar 2, 2012)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> You dont get it and frankly you're pulling everything out of your ass to say N isn't badass.



I get it, your points are just absolutely meaningless and you're ignoring any facts that don't support what you want to believe.



Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> N
> - beat elite4 and champion(just as badass as those who've done it before)



Beat the elite four with a one of the two most powerful pokemon in the region....wow I'm soooooo impressed.



Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> - first villain in the story to actually capture a legendary



I'll give him that that sets him apart from most pokemon trainers, but given that he would never have even found it without the help from the rest of team plasma its kind of a tainted achievement.



Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> - if not for main character, he would have successfully been the cause of trainers all over the world being liberated of their pokemon.



And if not for Red then Team Rocket would have taken over the world, then there was Team Galactic.  Being able to take over the world when you have an army of trainers and tremendous resources at your disposal isn't that amazing, especially when some kind from some nowhere town can literally wander into your fortress and take you down.



Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> Again, to remind you... N is a character in a story. Those accomplishments inuniverse make him badass. By your logic, every character that loses to the main character isn't badass(cynthia, blue,etc).



I'm well aware he's a character in a story and in that context I STILL don't find him that special.



Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> He is not the most badass character since almost a handful of character surpass his accomplishments easily. But to deny him from simply being called badass because of your whining... lol haters gon hate.



I just don't see anything "bad ass" about him.  He had an entire lifetime of preparation, many elite trainers and servants searching for the source of his eventual power (the legendary pokemon) and then even with that power he loses.  Meh.

I'd be more impressed if he started from nothing the way the main character does.



Basilikos said:


> Wow, people are appealing to lolgamemechanics  to downplay the impressiveness of defeating the top four trainers in the  entire region.



The point is people are acting like it makes him this inimitable bad ass  but as I pointed out EVERY person who EVER became champion of ANY  pokemon league has done the same thing.



Basilikos said:


> I guess perfect form Cell from DBZ isn't all  that powerful since you can beat him in DBZ fighting games with Krillin.



We're talking purely about the game so bringing up an anime/game crossover example doesn't fit.

I'll acknowledge he's a step up from normal trainers, I just haven't seen anything that fills me with the kind of awe other people seem to have.


----------



## Sunrider (Mar 2, 2012)

The player defeats Steven in the Hoenn region, and I _still_ consider Steven a bigger badass than N. 

Or Cyrus? Cold, detached, logical, shitty trainer, but almost bent time and space to his will. _Much_ more badass. 

N? He's cool and all, just not badass material.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Mar 2, 2012)

I think people are confusing strong with bad ass.  N gained a lot of power as a trainer but he had a lot of help along the way.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 2, 2012)

I want more things after you beat the main game. I get bored quickly. 



Also incase you didn't see my link, Meloetta has been offically revealed yesterday. The chances of us getting an event soon or of her being in BW2 is HIGHLY likely.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 2, 2012)

Dude, me too. I hardly ever bother playing after I've beaten the E4.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Mar 2, 2012)

I tend to find the post-game adventures pretty entertaining. Well, only Sinnoh and Unova because you had cities and town you didn't go to before in the main games. New routes, more people to battle, all that good stuff. It kept me entertained until I beat it...


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 2, 2012)

I wish they could have you open your own gym or act as the leader of the Elite Four. That way, random high leveled opponents can come and fight you once in a while and you can design your own gym and choose your own typing (or be mixed).


----------



## Stunna (Mar 2, 2012)

I want a rival who starts out nice like Barry, progressively turning crueler and meaner until he begins to resemble Silver, if not darker, by your final confrontation.


----------



## Basilikos (Mar 2, 2012)

Silver was indeed the best rival. I'm frankly annoyed how every generation after second gen has your rivals being nice childhood friends or something.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 2, 2012)

Heck, it'd be cool if your rival joined the evil organization of that region.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Mar 2, 2012)

Stunna said:


> I want a rival who starts out nice like Barry, progressively turning crueler and meaner until he begins to resemble Silver, if not darker, by your final confrontation.



That, my friend, deserves reps. That idea cannot be much simpler. Gamefreak should really learn what we want in Pokemon... excluding the nostalgiafags...



Basilikos said:


> Silver was indeed the best rival. I'm frankly annoyed how every generation after second gen has your rivals being nice childhood friends or something.



Oh my god.. you don't know how right you are. Silver was actually really the only one I liked because he wasn't all mooshy-gooshy his Pokemon. Cheren, Barry, May, etc. Silver was the only one acting like a true mean human...


----------



## Stunna (Mar 2, 2012)

And while we're on the topic of rivals, allow me to rent about something trivial: stop letting the rival take the cooler early regional bird! 

In Kanto, Blue takes Pidgey, leaving Spearow for those of us who wanna be different.

In Sinnoh, Barry takes Starly, and there's no alternative.

And in Unova, it happens again with Cheren.

I'm being picky, yeah, and it doesn't detract from the games really, but I dunno about you guys, but I like for my Pokemon to in a way parallel my rival's, but be different. So they need to start offering two early birds again like in Kanto.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 2, 2012)

No one likes my gym/elite four member idea?


----------



## Stunna (Mar 2, 2012)

There's nothing wrong with it, I've just never been a big fan of the idea of the player creating a gym.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Mar 2, 2012)

Stunna said:


> And while we're on the topic of rivals, allow me to rent about something trivial: stop letting the rival take the cooler early regional bird!
> 
> In Kanto, Blue takes Pidgey, leaving Spearow for those of us who wanna be different.
> 
> ...



I've never really realized that. It just never seemed all that important o.0


----------



## Stunna (Mar 2, 2012)

Yeah, it's unimportant, but I'm just SUPER picky about my parties, so stuff like that sticks out to me.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 2, 2012)

Other than black and white kyreum, do you think we will see any other new pokemon?


----------



## Malicious Friday (Mar 2, 2012)

Most likely not.

I hope this game is set fifty years into the past. There, Black Kyruem and White Kyurem (respectively) were just one Pokemon and the whole plot or part of the plot is to find the God Stone (look it up on bulbepidia) and seperate the two Pokemon. (somethin glike that..) All of this happens right before Elgyem and Beeheyem were discovered. Then, you can have a post game adventure about discovering them.


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 3, 2012)

Basilikos said:


> Silver was indeed the best rival. I'm frankly annoyed how every generation after second gen has your rivals being nice childhood friends or something.



Yes this 

N was a nice addition to the game. While he wasn't what I'd call "badass", he was my favorite character overall. He had an interesting character, one right behind Silver IMO. N was even more of a rival to me than the other two were.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Mar 3, 2012)

Jυstin said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow... you have clearly demonstrated not being able to comprehend anything I said...

First of all, the battles are simply game mechanics. They aren't meant to have anything to do with the story. Rattata isn't able to defeat Dialga within story for example, just isn't logical.



> Beating the E4 isn't that impressive anymore since stronger trainers exist, even applying your real life standards, when Pokemon don't exist in real life...



This is the jewl in the amount of sense you tried to make.

So you stated there are better trainers. All of which are the previous main characters(red,gold,etc). What makes Red impressive then? He only became champion herp derp.

What the hell did you even mean by your last sentence? I tried to explain to you the effort you find in the game has nothing to do with its actual significance in the plot. Any 10 year old can beat the elite 4 because the game is structured that way, but to the fictional characters it isn't structured in such a way at all. How you dont understand this is beyond me.



Tsukiyomi said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Everything you have just implied makes every character in all of the pokemon games... not badass. Congratulations on trying to prove a point.


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 3, 2012)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> Wow... you have clearly demonstrated not being able to comprehend anything I said...
> 
> First of all, the battles are simply game mechanics. They aren't meant to have anything to do with the story.



This whole damn argument is about game mechanics because ALL OF THIS happens on the fucking game. N defeating the Elite Four? Happens IN THE GAME. N capturing Reshiram/Zekrom? Happens IN THE GAME. There is no OUT OF GAME aspect here at all because everything we're discussing here happens IN GAME, and IN GAME, the E4 aren't hard to beat.

I can use your argument against you and say that N accomplished these things because he had the game mechanics on his side, the same way you are trying to downplay the player's accomplishments because they are simply "game mechanics".

If in the game, N beating the Elite Four makes him a badass by real life standards, then in the game, me beating Cynthia with just a Lv60 Serperior gives my Serperior borderline legendary status by real life standards.



> Rattata isn't able to defeat Dialga within story for example, just isn't logical.



In other words, N's victory over the Elite Four isn't legitimate then, because he had a legendary, which cannot be defeated by non-legendaries because the story doesn't call for it. N therefore beat the Elite Four because he had a legendary, and because the STORY wanted him to beat them, just as much as you beat N because the STORY wants you to beat N.

Actually, N beats the Elite Four purely through the story. His battles, we never see them. N's victory over the Elite Four is purely plot-related. The player doesn't have that luxury. The player still has to beat the Elite Four with his/her skill IN ORDER for the story to progress. N doesn't have to. Being a plot device, he automatically has already beaten them.

N catches the legendary and beats the E4 simply because the story calls for it, because everything about N is plot-related. That's pretty much the argument you're using to downplay the player's character, right?



> So you stated there are better trainers. All of which are the previous main characters(red,gold,etc). What makes Red impressive then? He only became champion herp derp.



I wasn't just talking about them. But no, Red from G/S/C/HG/SS isn't impressive because he became champion. He's not champion in Gen 2 games. He's impressive because he has the strongest team in the game, just as Cynthia has the strongest team in Gen 5 games to date.

And don't even get me started on the Battle Tower/Frontier/Subway. Those guys make the Elite Four look like mice. And don't say "That's because that's in the game.", because this ENTIRE thing is in the game. We're talking about the Pokemon Black/White GAME story here, not the anime, which I think you're confusing it with.



> What the hell did you even mean by your last sentence? I tried to explain to you the effort you find in the game has nothing to do with its actual significance in the plot. Any 10 year old can beat the elite 4 because the game is structured that way, but to the fictional characters it isn't structured in such a way at all. How you dont understand this is beyond me.



Fictional characters have an even easier time beating the Elite 4, because they don't have to do shit. Them beating the Elite 4 is already programmed into the game. The player still has to have the skill to defeat the Elite Four, while players who are programmed to have already beaten it, like Blue or N, don't have to do a damn thing. They are just fictional characters that are part of a plot that has them predetermined to be the champions.

At least Blue beat the Elite Four without having to use a legendary, which as you've already pointed out, cannot be beaten by non-legendaries because it wouldn't be logical to happen in the story.

As I've already said in my previous post, I like N. He's my favorite B/W character, but beating the Elite Four in and of itself, by game standards (and that's how we judge because this is all IN GAME), isn't that impressive anymore. Having a Lv60 solo a team of Lv75 Pokemon is more challenging. N would have been crushed had he fought Alder at his best, because Alder's best were a team of Lv70s, while N has what... Lv50s or something? Plus, N had a legendary, which for the story's sake, already told us Alder was going to lose by dint of that ALONE.

Also how can you use the plotshield argument to downplay the player character? You knew Alder was going to lose to N because you knew the player would have to face N. We all knew it. That's a prime example of PLOTSHIELD.

The player doesn't exactly have plotshield anyway. N automatically beats the E4 because of the plot. The player is still liable to lose to the E4, N, and/or Ghetsis if he/she isn't good enough. I solo'd that shit without losing a single Pokemon (barring Zekrom). I did the same thing to N too. I lost only one Pokemon to Ghetsis, which was my Zekrom, because I had just gotten it and it hadn't been trained at all. Otherwise none of them were a challenge. No items were used. That's not plotshield. That's pure skill.

I didn't even use a legendary to do it. I only used Zekrom in order to have the epic Zekrom vs Reshiram battle, though taking out one of my teammates to make room for Zekrom actually made my team _weaker_, and I almost opted not to use Zekrom at all because of that reason.

Also legendary can be beaten by non legendaries, even in the anime. Sure it's harder, but well-trained Pokemon can do it. We've seen it before. Legendary doesn't = instant win. It just means _inherently_ stronger. My Zekrom had no training, and it lost to Ghetsis' Cofagrigus, which in Zekrom's defense was a pretty strong Cofagrigus.

The Zekrom I trained later was able to solo the Elite 4 at the same level and without the aid of any teammates. But it's not because he was a legendary. He'd have gotten his ass handed to him without training and strategy. The power of Hone Claws and EV training. Not the power of legendaries.


----------



## Basilikos (Mar 3, 2012)

People still don't understand the limitations in properly conveying the realities of the story that a videogame medium has. 

Again, Krillin could never beat Cell, yet in game, you can do just that. I guess Cell and Krillin are of equal power then, right? lolololol


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 3, 2012)

Well Cell and Krillin were made with more or less equal stats in games like Infinite World and whatnot.

Pokemon like Mewtwo and Caterpie were not.

And DBZ fighting games don't play out like Pokemon games. Anyway, reality doesn't hold much ground when the subject being discussed is purely, solely, and completely within the confines of the in-game world. N beating the E4 hasn't happened in the anime, and certainly not real life. It's in the game, the same place where the player's character resides. We can claim that in-game Krillin beating Cell means anime Krillin could beat Cell is a fallacy because it's comparing the games to the anime. We're not comparing to anything here. It's all in-game. All of it. Bar none. Nothing. Zilch.

My only real argument is that, while it means you have a pretty decent team of Pokes, beating the Elite Four in and of itself isn't intrinsically a badass trait; I don't care who does it. It's not winning any wow points with me, having done the same thing countless times.

G/R/B/Y/G/S/C/R/S/E/FR/LG/D/P/Pt/HG/SS/B/W... each has an E4 that has each been beaten over a dozen times by each player. It's been overdone to the point where it's no longer impressive at all, which is the key to being badass. If no one considers it badass, it's not badass. N beat the Elite Four just as every other player does. There is no difference. None whatsoever.

Though he used a legendary to do it, while usually the player doesn't have a legendary.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Mar 3, 2012)

Basilikos said:


> People still don't understand the limitations in properly conveying the realities of the story that a videogame medium has.
> 
> Again, Krillin could never beat Cell, yet in game, you can do just that. I guess Cell and Krillin are of equal power then, right? lolololol



Indeed, such a pity.

So sad, Justin you make zero sense. You just dont understand what a story is and you even tried to downplay N's achievements because he was made that way, no shit.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 3, 2012)

Tradition deliciously broken. Not sure if I will be fan though.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 3, 2012)

This thread is for Pokemon Black and White 2 Discussion. Take your arguments else where please.


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 3, 2012)

Stunna said:


> And in Unova, it happens again with Cheren.


You could always get a female Pidove. Female Unfezant look better than males ones too. Plus that's now Ash and Trip's rivalry seems to have done it (Ok Trip's Tranquill's gender hasn't been flat out said but it's voice is very clearly male when you compare it to Ash's, at least in Japan anyway).


----------



## God (Mar 3, 2012)

Justin's arguments against N in this thread have been pretty brittle, tbh.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Mar 3, 2012)

Cubey said:


> Justin's arguments against N in this thread have been pretty brittle, tbh.



lol It has hasn't it? 


*I'll just leave this here:*
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gk3m5VwQXWQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Basilikos (Mar 3, 2012)

^I seriously doubt fused Kyurem will be stronger than the likes of that monster Rayquaza.


----------



## Bioness (Mar 3, 2012)

Malicious Friday said:


> So... I"m going to start a topic and whoever wants to join can feel free to...
> 
> Gamefreak should make the games a lot more difficult than it was in Black and White. The only persons I had a real problem with was Cynthia, Ghetsis, and Aunt Jemama. I passed Black and White 1 in little less than a day, game wise. N wasn't that hard to battle. Once you got past Zekrom/Reshiram, everything was easy sailing. The Elite Four.. please... just a pathetic bunch of hipsters. The gym leaders were no match too...
> 
> STEP UP YOUR GAME GAMEFREAK!! MAKE POKEMON HARDER!!!



I can agree with this, I feel that before each Gym Leader, even if we have battled every trainer possible that we should still need to spend like 30 minutes of grinding to face them.

But don't make it impossibly hard like...


----------



## Sunrider (Mar 3, 2012)

What I've never been able to wrap my head around is, if Kyurem is the original form from which bot Reshiram and Zekrom were split, why would it need energy or DNA from either? Technically, it's the source body. 

More than that, I'm curious if we'll ever see the original, pure dragon from the game's story.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 3, 2012)

What the hell is this argument even about?


----------



## Malicious Friday (Mar 3, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> What the hell is this argument even about?



Something about N being a badass, game mechanics, Jutsin boasting, and other stuff...


----------



## lacey (Mar 3, 2012)

Bioness said:


> But don't make it impossibly hard like...



...I liked Miltank, to be honest. It was very easily one of the best Normal types I ever used. It's Scrappy ability made it a godsend against Morty in HG/SS.


[e] This is what I get for just looking at the picture. Okay yeah, it sucked when it wasn't on _your_ team. At least at first; for me, it was fine after the 3rd run in the original games. Haven't had a problem with it in HG/SS.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 3, 2012)

It's referring to Whitney's Miltank specifically. That thing was a douche.


----------



## lacey (Mar 3, 2012)

I fixed my post about that. (; Again, it was definitely a pain in the ass during the initial run through of the original games; though it wasn't that bad for me in HG/SS, and subsequent runs of the older games.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 3, 2012)

Back when I was young and retarded, that Milktank used to fuck up my all flying team pokemon.... Dumbass cow and your rollout and heal bell shit.


----------



## lacey (Mar 3, 2012)

Don't forget her Attract. Even if you got the Machop from the Department store trade, if it was male, he was screwed.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 3, 2012)

I can believe Kyurem > Rayquaza. After all, Kyurem is stronger than Reshiram and Zekrom, who both have 680 base stat totals. 


I wonder what Black and White Kyurem will have.


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 3, 2012)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> So sad, Justin you make zero sense. You just dont understand what a story is and you even tried to downplay N's achievements because he was made that way, no shit.



Of course I understand what a story is. Your character and N are both a part of it. Every player's character has been a part of that story, and every player's character has beaten the Elite Four. I'm not using that to downplay N's achievements. I was using your logic against you, when you said that the player beats the Elite Four because the story calls for it, as a means to downplay the player's character. Well, that logic can be thrown right back at you, since N beats the Elite Four because the story calls for it, only in his case it's purely plot-related, whereas the player has to manually beat the Elite Four through sheer skill. The plot doesn't automatically make them the champion.

Now, beating the Elite Four means you're pretty good (well good by in-game standards, not competitive). No one's arguing that. Badass though? Not really. It's been too overdone in the games for anyone to really give a shit how many times someone's beaten the Elite Four. Even the Elite Four are looked at as just masses of exp points for Pokemon training. They're no longer seen as something menacing. Competitive players will especially laugh at their Pokemon's strategies.

I do get what you're trying to say for N. He did manage to get a hold of an Uber Pokemon (the first to really do so) and he beat the Elite Four. Remember that he was being groomed and manipulated by Ghetsis, though, and you have to see how else it can be looked at. One can see it as, "Wow. He's got a legendary! He's so powerful!" or you could look at it as, "Oh, he has a legendary. No wonder he won. He had to use an overpowered Pokemon rather than skill.". It's a double-edged sword.

N is my favorite B/W character, but while he was cool and powerful, his character itself wasn't badass. It was cool. And beating the Elite Four isn't badass. In the anime, beating the Elite Four is really something, but the games DO NOT translate over to the anime. They are completely separate (though the anime is starting to adopt many of the game's mechanics now). They're not to be confused. You can see obvious differences between the anime and the games when you look at Mewtwo in both the anime and games. Beating the game's Elite Four is not like beating the anime's Elite Four. One is comparatively much tougher. Game stories aren't the anime stories, though they do share a similar general flow.



Malicious Friday said:


> Something about N being a badass, game mechanics, Jutsin boasting, and other stuff...



It's not really boasting to say that beating Cynthia with a Lv60 Serperior, who is often considered shit, is much harder than beating the Elite Four with an entire team of even-leveled Pokemon. I'm just giving an account of something that had actually happened, that I had done, with no other connotations than to compare to defeating the Elite Four, which is comparatively much easier to accomplish. I'm just giving an example of a more impressive accomplishment, but it's not like I'm the only one who's done this, and there are better, more skilled, and generally smarter trainers out there.

Case in point:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pKQ9-pvFs1U[/YOUTUBE]

The owner of that Oddish, Seedot, Castform, and Cherim is a BEAST. Whoever it is, he/she knows how to train Pokemon well. I think this trainer's earned bragging and boasting rights for achieving something this rewarding through their own hard work. If we don't work for something, we don't really have a right to be upset when others talk about the achievements they've worked for. No one deserves praise for doing nothing, and not everyone deserves equal gains when they don't put in an equal amount of effort and thought. Communism is terrible.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Mar 3, 2012)

^Dude, that video... he does deserve bragging rights... but if it were Magikarp....


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 3, 2012)

Oh I've seen Magikarp sweeps too. I felt embarrassed for the other player 

Was thinking about making a hack Magikarp though 

Oh yeah the sweep!


----------



## Basilikos (Mar 4, 2012)

Stunna said:


> It's referring to Whitney's Miltank specifically. That thing was a douche.


I never had much trouble killing it for some reason. 



Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> I can believe Kyurem > Rayquaza. After all, Kyurem is stronger than Reshiram and Zekrom, who both have 680 base stat totals.
> 
> I wonder what Black and White Kyurem will have.


If fusion Kyurem has better stats than Rayquaza then all I can do is lol at people who play Ubers.


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 4, 2012)

Miltank was a beast. Sadly while White presented no challenge, Whitney's Miltank solo'd my team on my first playthrough of Gold version


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Mar 4, 2012)

Why is it three fourths of my replies are to the same person?



Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> One thing BW did that was different from the other games is they always put wild pokemon around the gym that were super effective against the gym leader's type. Like one of the gyms (i think the rock gym) had fighting type pokemon in the wild around it.



Not really... Gen 1 had Oddish/Bellsprout before Misty, Diglett before Surge, Vulpix/Growlithe before Erika (If you didn't use Pidgey/Spearow) and all the water types before Blaine. The remakes added Mankey for Brock. (and gave Charmander Metal Claw...)

There have been plenty of games that have done that.



Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> No one likes my gym/elite four member idea?



I think it's been overused. Just about everyone has imagined it. Since Pokemon got WIFI, people tend to make mock gyms online. I believe I've fought in two of them before, one from this forum and one from another.



Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Other than black and white kyreum, do you think we will see any other new pokemon?



This is a Gen V game, unless we see any new forms there will be no more new pokemon.



Stunna said:


> It's referring to Whitney's Miltank specifically. That thing was a douche.



Never had trouble with that thing.







I want my Focus Punch Move tutor. THERE BETTER BE A FOCUS PUNCH MOVE TUTOR!!!!


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Mar 4, 2012)

Jυstin said:


> Of course I understand what a story is.



No you don't.

Within the games, the elite 4 has only been beaten by 7 trainers on screen. How they accomplished it doesn't make it anymore or less impressive.


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 4, 2012)

Yes I do. I get that the story is portraying N to be strong. And he is. He's E4 level (well weaker version E4 level). He has a team of Lv50s and a legendary. That's pretty strong, but badass? I'm sorry, but no. Neither beating the E4 nor being strong is intrinsically "badass" by the game's standards today. It was hardly badass in Gen 1.

I understand the story. Ghetsis was the true "badass" behind the entire scheme, and was using N for that purpose. His team is even stronger than N's. Not to use that as a comparison, but I do understand the story quite a bit. I'm surprised you omitted Ghetsus, the mastermind, completely. Do _you_ understand what the plot was trying to get across?

Are you including every player who's ever played the game? And of course, the Battle Tower/Frontier/Subway has hundreds of trainers who'd eat the E4 in their sleep. 'Tis all part of the game.

And yes, accomplishing it without a legendary, while meaning the trainer's team is probably weaker than one that has a legendary, does make the trainer him/herself look more badass. HOW it is done means EVERYTHING.

Honestly it's been so overdone that the only response that comes to mind when I hear or read "I beat the Elite Four!!!" is "cool story bro" :/


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 4, 2012)

You weeaboos need to calm the fuck down and stop drinking so much Mountain Dew.


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 4, 2012)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 4, 2012)

you think we'll get multiple save files this time? 

i really want to journey using all three starters, but i don't want to buy three games..


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 4, 2012)

I'd like a game that follows the path of the anime, and kinda like Gen 2. You beat one league and then go off to the next region, with all the adventures each one held in their prime. I'd also love for movie stories to be included, like Mewtwo Strikes Back and The Power of One. You might not get to catch the legendaries at that time, but damn it would be fun to see it in DS form.


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 4, 2012)

> Honestly it's been so overdone that the only response that comes to mind when I hear or read "I beat the Elite Four!!!" is "cool story bro" :/



Well if you think about the other media's, no one has ever beaten the Elite 4, the closest was when Red, Yellow and Green fought them. Matter in fact, Sapphire is the only one to collect all 8 gym badges, Red only got 7(he never got the 8th from Giovanni).


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 4, 2012)

Oh certainly. In the other medias, the E4 (or Pokemon League at least) is pretty beast. I remember some dude in the anime who had a Darkrai and a Latios. Now it dampens his skill that he's using legends, but they do add to the wow factor and Ash got his ass handed to him.

In think the E4 are portrayed the most as whores in the games than any other media. Everyone's had a turn with them


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 4, 2012)

Not really, to use Legendarys shows tons of skill. Unlike the games, pokemon are not always faithful, so you have to be a bad friend to actually tame one and be able to use it.

I mean Team Plasma actually managed to get Whites Teepig to switch sides.


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 4, 2012)

In the anime, yes. In the games, it's not so much a feat. Also legendaries are more powerful than non-legendaries, but most are still like other Pokemon in other regards. Takes the same amount of skill to tame them. It's the ones that are given a 680 BST that seem hard to tame. The 600 BST, like Darkrai, are shown as just extra rare and powerful Pokemon, while Lugia, Ho-oh, and others like them, are in the anime-Uber category.

I'm also wondering how Plasma managed to sway _anyone_ with their stupid hypocritical speeches. I saw the hole in their logic right away.

Plasma: "How dare you keep your Pokemon enslaved, you trainers! How dare you use them for battles and keep them trapped in those Pokeballs! I'll show your Pokemon freedom and liberation from your slave-driving clutches!" *proceeds to challenge the player to a battle with their own Pokemon that they have kept in their own Pokeballs*

Me: " Um... kettle to pot. Kettle to pot. Do you read me? This is kettle to pot. Request that you look in a mirror to see that you too are black. This is kettle - over and out."


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 4, 2012)

Any news on BLACK AND WHITE 2, ya know, WHAT THIS TOPIC IS MADE FOR?!


----------



## Basilikos (Mar 4, 2012)

I'm still waiting for an announcement for U.S. release date of the games....


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 4, 2012)

Basilikos said:


> I'm still waiting for an announcement for U.S. release date of the games....



So far all we've got is Autumn 2012.


----------



## Basilikos (Mar 4, 2012)

^Only for Europe though, right?


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Mar 4, 2012)

Jυstin said:


> Yes I do. I get that the story is portraying N to be strong. And he is. He's E4 level (well weaker version E4 level). He has a team of Lv50s and a legendary. That's pretty strong, but badass? I'm sorry, but no. Neither beating the E4 nor being strong is intrinsically "badass" by the game's standards today. It was hardly badass in Gen 1.
> 
> I understand the story. Ghetsis was the true "badass" behind the entire scheme, and was using N for that purpose. His team is even stronger than N's. Not to use that as a comparison, but I do understand the story quite a bit. I'm surprised you omitted Ghetsus, the mastermind, completely. Do _you_ understand what the plot was trying to get across?
> 
> ...



You only continue to demonstrate that you don't understand what a story is...

You even stated right there it wasn't impressive to defeat the elite4 in gen1. lol what is the point of red version then? Red is hardly badass then. What exactly is the point of the story? Oh wait, defeating the elite4 and becoming champion.

You continue to bring up it isn't impressive to defeat the elite4 and yet from your viewpoint it isn't up to you to decide. You only play the game, the playable character accomplishes the feats and holds the records. Red was impressive in G/S because he was the only known character to hold the same title as the playable character.

Notice a pattern in my list of examples? It hardly includes you or I because the story characters are the only relevant ones. The character you play as is only a character within the story to be used as a medium. Comparing yourself to N is irrelevant; defeating the elite4 isn't overdone because it has only been done by 7 characters within the games; characters in the battle tower aren't champions of their regions.

When did I say Ghetsis wasn't more badass than N? A very poor attempt at trying something there...


----------



## LMJ (Mar 4, 2012)

> Pok?mon Black 2 & White 2 European Launch
> Following from Saturday's reveal of the new games *Pok?mon Black 2 & Pok?mon White 2*,  Nintendo of Europe have confirmed that these games, due for release in  June 2012 in Japan, are due for European launch in Autumn 2012 giving  the game a short localisation period. We'll provide information on  American launch and exact European launch dates as they come in
> *Edit*: Nintendo of America also confirms launch in Autumn 2012. More details likely to come closer to the release




From Serebii


----------



## Basilikos (Mar 4, 2012)

Ugh, I don't want to wait that long.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 4, 2012)

Better than early 2013 like some of us expected


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 4, 2012)

while i look forward for this game.. i seriously can't wait for the GENIII remakes.. ever since i played HG/SS i couldn't stop thinking about it..


----------



## Coteaz (Mar 4, 2012)

Kind of glad that I won't have to buy a 3DS, but I hope this is more than just a rehash.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Mar 4, 2012)

I can wait till Autumn for the new games. This year is gonna go by fast.


----------



## AngryBadger (Mar 4, 2012)

Hasn't GF been giving some popular Gen 3 Pokemon alot of attention lately? Could this be a sign?


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 4, 2012)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> You only continue to demonstrate that you don't understand what a story is...
> 
> You even stated right there it wasn't impressive to defeat the elite4 in gen1. lol what is the point of red version then? Red is hardly badass then. What exactly is the point of the story? Oh wait, defeating the elite4 and becoming champion.
> 
> ...



I never said Red was badass, or that defeating the E4 was what made him badass. If they wanted to make N seem super powerful by defeating the Elite Four, they would have made the Elite Four stronger than a team of Lv50s, because they do make them stronger later on. They make Alder, at his best, capable of crushing the N who had defeated him before, when Alder was, how was it said... "out of practice" or something?

And regardless what you say, you're hardly going to convince most of the hardcore gamers that defeating the E4 is something superspecialawesome. The only time the Elite Four is somewhat intimidating is when their Pokemon are at least Lv70, which is why they bothered to up their levels at all. In the Gen 2 story, the Kanto Gym Leaders are stronger than the Elite Four and Champion.

And the Battle Tower/Subway/Frontier is full of much more powerful trainers that often dominate even a player's team of Lv100s. The Pokemon League has been knocked down quite a few pegs since Gen 1, when it was actually portrayed as Elite. Even then, beating it doesn't mean one is badass.

Strength doesn't equal badassery. I don't think I'd like N if he were a "badass" character. His character is much too soft. He'd been misguided and manipulated by his father, who was the brains of the entire scheme, but N had redeemable qualities and had a drive to do what he believed was right, and not that he was inherently evil. He was simply misguided and fooled by his father, but that made N feel tangible to the player, like they could relate to N, because he was made human. He was very different from most other villains because he wasn't really evil, kind of the same deal with Silver. This is why N and Silver are my two favorite characters. Though, Silver had a bit more of a rude "badass" attitude, it wasn't about that. Both he and N have depth, and both were simply misguided. It gave the characters a relating feel to them.

It's not about "Ooooo he caught a Legendary and he beat the Elite Four!". I actually liked N long before that part of the story. I liked him when I found out he was a king who wore a baseball cap. That to me is probably the most badass thing about him, because I consider something so... untraditional to be badass. It has NOTHING to do with power.

Still all in all, it's hard to find anyone who will be impressed with beating a bunch of Lv50 something Pokemon A.K.A. the Pokemon League. Story or not, people have done it over and over, and it's lost its magic. And for the story, they are still teams in their Lv50s. That's how strong they were portrayed by the game designers.

And if we're going by the games, then Red, Blue, Green, Yellow, Gold, Silver, Crystal, Ruby, Sapphire, Emerald, Diamond, Pearl, Platinum, Black, and White have all beaten the E4. And yes I know that Yellow, Silver, and a few other characters are different characters in the manga, but this isn't the manga. In Silver version, even though your manga rival's name is Silver, I believe that Silver is the default name for your character. We're going by the games, so every main character of every game has beaten the Elite Four, which barring remakes is the same amount as the amount of versions that have been released.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 4, 2012)

STOP TALKING ABOUT THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Mar 4, 2012)

Jυstin said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Doesn't understand in story achievement? check

Implies Red is a unimpressive character? check

Continues to bring up game mechanic difficulty? check

Isn't aware of difference between the people playing the games and the characters within the games? check

Doesn't understand that the playable character in each generation is the same character between each version and tried to prove a hopeless point? lol check

Troll status? check


----------



## Malicious Friday (Mar 4, 2012)

Stop bickering... keep it in the PM...


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 4, 2012)

Sorry. My VMs and PMs are turned off to non-friends.

Anyway, can someone answer me something on-topic? Like... do the new Kyurem forms have different base stats? Current Kyurem has a lower BST than Zekrom and Reshiram. They need to up it to their level >_>



Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Doesn't understand no one gives a shit about story achievements that they themselves have achieved over and over for more than 10 years now? Check

Doesn't understand that "impressive" doesn't intrinsically mean "badass"? Check

Doesn't understand that "powerful" doesn't intrinsically mean "badass"? Check

Doesn't understand that I never said Red was or wasn't badass, and that I implied that he was badass but that it wasn't because he beat the Elite Four? Check

Doesn't understand that Red not being badass doesn't mean he's not powerful or impressive, even if I didn't think he was badass, which I never stated with clarity? Check

Doesn't understand that this is a game and that the difficulty of the achievements in the story are directly related to how difficult the game designers portray the opposition? Check

Isn't aware that their character IS the character within the game, like when the player played as Red or Gold? Check

Brings up a bunch of "it's in the story!" BS but yet doesn't understand that for the story, Red is Red and Gold is Gold, and that they are not the same person even though the same player may be controlling them, ignoring their own "game =/= story" argument? Check

Troll status? BIG check




I already said I liked N, and for deeper reasons than "OMG he beat the E4 and he got a legendary that's so awesome I love N now!". I liked him before that. He was my favorite rival in the game. I just don't see him as badass. I see him as something more than a cheap gimmick or marketing tool. Beating the Elite Four or being powerful doesn't mean you're badass. I never said the characters who beat the Elite Four weren't impressive or powerful. I only said that that, in and of itself, is NOT a badass trait. Impressive =/= badass. Powerful =/= badass. I did say that beating the E4 is nothing special nowadays, but that's because it's been done and done and done again. That's not to say that the story characters who accomplished it weren't good. It just doesn't make the accomplishment in itself "badass". It never was.

N was an awesome character, and aside from Ghetsis, posed the most challenge until the E4 showed their true power. You're seeming to take it as an offensive attack that I don't think he's badass. I'm sorry if my opinion doesn't agree with yours, but I can find plenty of reasons to consider N my favorite B/W character without having to make him out to be badass. I liked him because his character was interesting, not because he caught Reshiram or beat Alder. That alone doesn't win points with me. If N had been all about power and beating Alder and catching the legendary Dragon, he'd have been forgettable to me. There's much more to N that's not being brought up.

Ghetsis was known as the powerful power-hungry mastermind behind the whole evil scheme, and he's forgettable to me. Thank God N isn't like him.


----------



## Basilikos (Mar 4, 2012)

Justin, stop posting walls of texts that not only have nothing to do with the thread but are also grasping at straws. Open up your VMs to other posters and take it up there.


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 4, 2012)

Might wanna say the same thing to Admiral thar, who also keeps replying to me (and has been degrading it to insulting my perception rather than pointing anything out), even though the general consensus is that N is awesome and obviously strong, which I've said over... and over... and over.

Unless, you know, you're taking sides while trying to appear impartial, which I'm seeing right through.

I won't reply if I'm not replied to. Simple as that. At least I'm spoiler tagging it. I've got the freedom to reply to something that's addressed to me.

I have my VMs and PMs closed to non friends for a reason. I'm not going to open them up to everyone just for one exception.

I don't even know why he's persisting. I'm only saying that beating the Elite Four isn't as impacting of an achievement to the fans in general as it used to be, and that it's not a badass trait. NOT that it's not impressive or that it doesn't mean N is strong. If he can't tolerate that I see it that way, it sucks to be him I guess. I guess it's not enough for N to be an awesome/favorite character to me, and that I can't have liked him before he caught Reshiram and beat Alder. I have to see him as badass now or otherwise I hate the character.

Also I did ask something on-topic in my last post, about if anyone knows what the stats of the new Kyurem forms are, if they have different stats. It's something I've been wondering since I first saw them. You could address that if you want to. It's something I think is worthy of speculation.


*EDIT:* Love AdamantDitto.


----------



## God (Mar 5, 2012)

Might as well say Red and Steven aren't badass either.


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 5, 2012)

Eh, Steven's kinda forgettable to me. It actually took me a few minutes to remember who he was. Steven was more or less introduced as some dude along the story who was champion. I'd blame GF for the execution of that one, not Steven.


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 5, 2012)

Cubey said:


> Might as well say Red and Steven aren't badass either.


Red is, just not the fanart Red that looks like Japan from Hetalia.


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 5, 2012)

Red's Gameboy Gen 1 and Gen 2 sprite looks pretty badass. He's either like "Whatever. We gonna do this?" or he's fishing his pocket like "Lemme see who I'mma use to kick your ass." with that little shrug of his. The whole loner silent disappearing thing he does way in the depths of Mt. Silver is pretty cool too, especially because it looks like he's over a bottomless pit in the Gameboy versions.

Then he has a team of fucking Lv70s that you're probably not ready for unless you've played him before, because no Pokemon game before that had trainers that strong, and that Snorlax. Man was that thing a pain in the ass. He remains to this day one of the most challenging trainers ever, even more challenging in G/S/C than HG/SS, because in Gen 1 and Gen 2, there wasn't a max 508 EVs in total. A Pokemon could have 252 EVs in every stat, so Pokemon were generally stronger than they are now.


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 5, 2012)

Jυstin said:


> He remains to this day one of the most challenging trainers ever, even more challenging in G/S/C than HG/SS, because in Gen 1 and Gen 2, there wasn't a max 508 EVs in total. A Pokemon could have 252 EVs in every stat, so Pokemon were generally stronger than they are now.


Not to mention you only had the first two generations of Pokemon to choose from. In HGSS if you want you can go fight him with Arceus.


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 5, 2012)

That's true too. I was gonna mention Mewtwo, but Gen 2 Mewtwo is arguably the worst Mewtwo of all. Snorlax and Blissey generally walled it. Tyranitar constantly threatened it, and Mewtwo lacked a Sp.Atk boosting move that he had in Gen 1 and lack of a Special Fighting move, and the lack of a Fighting move in general outside of Submission. Everyone else on Red's team aside, that fight can be hell for it in Gen 2.

Meanwhile both Extremespeed and Swords Dance existed in Gen 2, which Arceus could abuse greatly, and say "Fuck you" to Snorlax's Body Slam paralysis.


----------



## God (Mar 5, 2012)

To be fair, Steven becomes something like Red as well in Emerald. He leaves his Pokemon Champion post to wait for the player deep in Mt. Meteor or some shit.


----------



## Basilikos (Mar 5, 2012)

Steven's got so much swag and class. 

He is truly a gentleman and scholar. 

There is simply no question about his badassery.


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 5, 2012)

Wait wait wait, Steven's in Emerald? Holy shit did not know that.

Red will always be more memorable to me. Might be because it's the first time it had been done, but I was like "... wait. Seriously? Holy shit that's fucking Red!".

Although back then I didn't know of the connection between the games and the manga. I always called my Red/Blue/Yellow guy Ash


----------



## lacey (Mar 5, 2012)

If we're going to talk about other champions/whatnot, I always liked Lance best, particularly in the games. He _Hyper Beamed a person into a wall_, for god's sake.


----------



## Basilikos (Mar 5, 2012)

Lord knows how a Rocket grunt survived a hyper beam from a Dragonite.


----------



## God (Mar 5, 2012)

ME TOO 

It'd always be Ash, every game.

And yeah, that vibe you get when you get to the final frontier of GSC. Exploring a dark forbidden cave where only the strongest are allowed to roam, headed towards something lying deep inside. The final room, a long path leads to a threshold.. upon which... the legendary trainer that ran off Rocket 3 years ago 

Totally boss


----------



## Sahyks (Mar 5, 2012)

I remember Red's Espion would just fuck my pokemon up until they were a high enough level. 

My Raichu ended up saving my ass though, electric moves in pokemon seem powerful all the time.


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 5, 2012)

I only called my character Ash on Yellow, then I found out about the manga.


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 6, 2012)

Red is like the Mewtwo of G/S/C, and everyone knows the Mewtwo of every Gen is automatically badass  Though to give credit where it's due, I thought N being a king and yet wearing normal clothes and a baseball-like cap was kinda badass too. It's part of what made me like him, and I mean A LOT, because N is like the Pokemon version of PETA, which I hate for their extreme views, yet I could overlook that and easily find N as my favorite character anyway.

Having Espeon on Red's team was pretty epic too, since Espeon is my favorite Eeveelution (and now it's OU with a boss ability I believe ). It and Snorlax were easily his biggest threats.

Also little-known fact: Lance uses GameShark. Trufax.


----------



## God (Mar 6, 2012)

Never found Mewtwo badass tbh.


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 6, 2012)

Well he was the first Pokemon to kill anyone (and possibly the only? I forget). Aside from that, these are my reasons for liking him:



> "monstrous yet familiar silhouettes from the past renewed agency in the form of eyes and expressions which cut through the viewer"
> 
> In reception to extended media for the Pok?mon franchise, Mewtwo has been likened to Frankenstein's monster as a being born from artificial means and discontent with the fact. Theology Secretary for the Church of England Anne Richards described Mewtwo as representing a "parable about the pointlessness of force", and praised the character for displaying the Christian value of redemption. Other reactions have been mixed. While it has been cited as a "complex and compelling villain" by some critics, its goal of world domination was received as a trait shared by "…every anime villain…", and likened to a James Bond villain by Daily Record. However, Animerica praised Mewtwo as a character with "philosophical depth" as well as for serving as "an adversary of almost infinite power and genuine malice" that the anime series had been lacking. Ken Hollings of Sight & Sound described Mewtwo as "brooding, articulate and vengeful where the other Pok?mon remain bright blobs of wordless energy", and "Like a troubled elder brother, Mewtwo represents an older order of experience." Anime Classics Zettai!: 100 Must-See Japanese Animation Masterpieces praised the character as the best villain of the Pok?mon film series, and one of Mewtwo Strikes Back's strongest elements. The Los Angeles Times cited its behavior as a point of humor in relation to its appearance as a "decidedly feline character."



Eyes and expression that cuts through the viewer, philosophical depth, near-infinite power, genuine malice, complex and compelling, pointlessness of force, monstrous yet redeemable, articulate and vengeful, etc.. I never really considered him a Pokemon, because he's not a "blob of wordless energy" as others have noticed from the rest. It's not just because he can talk, either.

A Pokemon that can solo many powerful anime universes, along with the attitude and aura he gives off, is what I define as badass. I usually don't equate power to badassness, and I'm also not doing it solely here either, but his power makes it come close alone. He was also the only anime antagonist in the series who wasn't actually stopped, because he was too powerful, and instead just had a change of heart, I believe. But maybe that's just me.

America's dub kinda fucked up his story though :/


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 6, 2012)

Also about Mewtwo; I have a Mewtwo set here that's pretty much the most dominating set to exist in Pokemon Stadium 1, but I have two different Mewtwo with different maxed stats and I'm not sure which one to go with. Each has its own merits so I'm split. Also I gave all the PP Ups to the one with the lower HP/Sp.Atk already. This is for Gen 1 Mewtwo for Pokemon Stadium. This is the set:

~Psychic
~Amnesia
~Substitute
~Recover

Here are the two different Mewtwo. Which one should I use?

*HP: 405*
Atk: 294
Def: 252
*Spc: 404*
*Spe: 358*

HP: 393
Atk: 292
*Def: 278*
Spc: 384
Spe: 352

The one with the most HP is capable of making 101 HP Subs, which aren't broken by Seismic Toss, though that's not a problem anyway. Substitute is to use against Thunder Wave, Leech Seed, Confuse Ray, Hyper Beam, and Explosion mostly. But this Mewtwo also has its maxed 358 Speed and a 404 Special, which is only 2 away from max. The downside is its Defense, which is 26 short from maximum, meaning it won't hold its Substitute long against Body Slam and the like, though it can still take one if it's not critical, though crit percentages in this game are much higher, usually around 20%-25%.

The second Mewtwo can't make 100 HP Subs. His will be about 98-99 HP, meaning they can't take a Seismic Toss or Night Shade, which sucks. It's Special is also 20 points lower, though Amnesia can easily remedy this, though having a 20 point boost means having 40 more points after 1 Amnesia, but both Mewtwo will max at 999 after 2 Amnesia boosts anyway. What also hurts it is its speed, which can be outsped by better DV Jolteon or Mewtwo (though Stadium only has one Mewtwo boss battle). It's still plenty fast, and its Defense is maxed out, which is its saving grace. It can take Body Slams much better in its Sub, at the cost of its Sub being 3 HP points less, though with Seismic Toss and Night Shade, it makes a difference.

The one Mewtwo was from Red version, while the other one from Yellow before I started a new game. I went ahead and cloned the 405 HP one just before on my Crystal version so I'd have it to trade over. I have a newly caught Lv70 Mewtwo from my current Yellow game, so I haven't seen its maxed stats.

The main question is, which one would you use with the above set?  (actually I can give both of them the set, as they learn 3 of the moves on their own and I can buy Substitute at the game corner, but which is better with it in your opinion? It can also save me the trouble of having the 405 HP Mewtwo battle in Stadium 2's Elite Four in order to reteach it Recover and Amnesia first, if it's not the right Mewtwo for the set, cause it doesn't have it yet, while my other one does with PP Ups.).


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Mar 6, 2012)

Mewtwos best role is that of a special sweeper so the first one is definitely the better as it has a higher special and speed stat.

I'd swap Amnesia for Ice Beam or another powerful special attack.  The key I find with him is to inflict maximum damage before your opponents have a chance to hit back.  Recover can be a nice backup if they do manage to land a hit though.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 6, 2012)

I dislike this Mewtwo hyping


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 6, 2012)

I tried a Blizzard set before, because it has 90% accuracy in the game, but often I find Mewtwo not KO'ing things it could in latter gens. Like Thunder/Thunderbolt doesn't OHKO Cloyster.

However, after one Amnesia boost, Mewtwo can OHKO anything that's not Psychic with Psychic, and after 2, even Psychic types are 1-2HKO'd. It's cause Amnesia sharply boosts Sp.Atk and Sp.Def in Gen 1, due to the two being the same stat. Basically once Amnesia is used, coverage moves don't matter, because almost nothing can take a Psychic coming from an over 700 Special stat. The original set was:

~Psychic
~Blizzard
~Amnesia
~Recover

But I saw someone own the Stadium R-2 Prime cup with Psychic, Thunderbolt, Recover, and Substitute, and all he used was Mewtwo. It's cause the metagame is paralysis and confusion happy, which Substitute blocks, and it usually takes more than one hit to break it, so you get a free Amnesia in. I had used the 404 Spc Mewtwo with just Psychic, Thunderbolt, Ice Beam, and Flamethrower, and it kept being owned by a Thunder Wave + Softboiled Mew. Then the weaker Spc Mewtwo had Amnesia, Psychic, Blizzard, and Recover, but he kept being stunted by status.

Basically, Amnesia in Gen 1 is like crack for Psychics, and why they divided the Special stat into two stats while having Amnesia just boost Sp.Def in Gen 2, and also the existence of Dark and Steel types, as well as making Ghost super effective against Psychic, because Psychic was broken in Gen 1. Amnesia made them even more threatening sweepers, as well as tanks. I like the latter Mewtwo because he also has high Def, so he'd be a great sweeper as well as a physical and special tank, but he has lower speed and HP, with the latter not making for a good sub, even if the HP difference is only 3 for each Sub.

I was surprised to see that Cloyster could withstand a Thunderbolt from 404 Spc, till I saw that Cloyster, and most Pokemon in general in Gen 1, had a decent Spc stat. Without Amnesia, Mewtwo doesn't hit as hard as it does in latter gens, but with it, it hits harder than anything ever has and ever since 

Basically you Sub while the opponent wastes Thunder Wave or Confuse Ray or Leech Seed, or tries to hit Mewtwo. Sub stays in-tact, and you use Amnesia. Then Sub (sometimes) breaks next turn. Set up another and repeat, and then another and Recover, and so on like that while alternating between Substitute and another attack. It's surprising how well Mewtwo can take hits back in Gen 1. The only move that could really break it without KOing the user is Hyper Beam, but that gives Mewtwo a free turn to set up and then use another Sub. It's a really annoying set. I didn't see it on Smogon until I scrolled down and saw:



> *Amnesia*
> 
> ~ Amnesia
> ~ Psychic
> ...



I had already decided on using Substitute before seeing this, but this made me feel even more confident about the set. With the exclusion of Dark and Steel, Psychic is the only offensive move Mewtwo needs after boosting its Special, because after 1 Amnesia, Psychic will be dealing even more damage to Aerodactyle than a no-Amnesia Ice Beam would.

I was kinda leaning towards the higher Special one myself anyway, since it also does take Special hits better. Means I have to play some Stadium 2


----------



## Sunrider (Mar 6, 2012)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> I dislike this Mewtwo hyping


It's not hype if it's true.


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 6, 2012)

Mewtwo needs no hype.

In Stadium, the only thing that could beat a Mewtwo was a more powerful Mewtwo, unless the trainer didn't know how to use Mewtwo. Like someone beating the Mewtwo challenge with Thunder Wave followed by Explosion, then Leech Seed and Substitute.

Substitute would have shut that whole strategy down.



Le Petit Mort said:


> It's not hype if it's true.



Trufax.

I don't wanna deviate from the topic too much, since I was just asking a question (though when has a convo thread not just devolved to talking about Pokemon in general?), but for both fan and nostalgia value, here's the first of an eight-part run through of the Stadium R-2 Prime Cup Masterball challenge, using only Mewtwo to get Surfing Pikachu.

It was... inspiring pek

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hBZaoQaa9GM[/YOUTUBE]

(Swap Thunderbolt for Amnesia and you have a god)


Though it's not all just about Mewtwo here. I like Persian too. I'm using one in Yellow now and it fucking OWNS. Slash has a 99.97% crit chance I believe, and Persian itself has a 24% crit chance in general (though Mewtwo's is higher). I swapped Hyper Beam for Substitute, since Slash already has a base 140 with the crit, and Hyper Beam doesn't definitely crit, and has a higher miss chance, and needs to recharge even if it misses, while Substitute can scout, set up on Hyper Beam, waste Explosion, and block paralysis, which SUCKS in this gen.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 6, 2012)

i'd like it if future pokemon games(starting from BW2) would have red or gold as the final trainer.. the epicness i felt when i saw red the first time can't be described into words..


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Mar 6, 2012)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> I dislike this Mewtwo hyping



Mewtwo was the originally bad ass pokemon and in my eyes that title has never been taken from him.



Khris said:


> i'd like it if future pokemon games(starting from  BW2) would have red or gold as the final trainer.. the epicness i felt  when i saw red the first time can't be described into words..



I'd like to see all previous protagonists as optional bosses with Red being the hardest.  He is still the hardest challenge I've face in any pokemon games.


----------



## Sunrider (Mar 6, 2012)

Khris said:


> i'd like it if future pokemon games(starting from BW2) would have red or gold as the final trainer.. the epicness i felt when i saw red the first time can't be described into words..


Cynthia has been getting _a lot_ of play between Gens 4 and 5; I'd like to see Steven, Lance, _and_ Red get the same star cameos.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 6, 2012)

Mewtwo is strong, but there are many others than can defeat him/rival him. And no way is Mewtwo universe soloing unless it is like Barney and Friends universe.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 6, 2012)

@Tsukiyomi could work as well.. i really wanna battle gold


----------



## Sunrider (Mar 6, 2012)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Mewtwo is strong, but there are many others than can defeat him/rival him. And no way is Mewtwo universe soloing unless it is like Barney and Friends universe.


Woah there chief, you wanna qualify that statement. There ain't many of _anything_ defeating or rivaling Mewtwo. 

You can narrow it down to the Uber tier and revenge threats that take out Mewtwo when switching in or out, and stall threats that wall him until you _maybe_ switch something in to take him out, but that isn't a very extensive list. And even the statistically most powerful Pokemon in the game (Arceus) can be eaten alive by Mewtwo in several setups. He was a nightmare in Gen 1, and that hasn't changed. 

And I dunno what it is you think we're discussing, but _anime_ Mewtwo solos God. And anything he can't solo, he erases the memory of so they forget they even had a grudge to begin with.


----------



## lacey (Mar 6, 2012)

Jυstin said:


> Also little-known fact: Lance uses GameShark. Trufax.



Level 40 Dragonites, and a level 50 one. At first, I was annoyed, and now I just find it hilarious.

...Fuck Team Arceus/insertPokemonnamehere, I'm Team Mewtwo. /skips off/ <3


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 6, 2012)

Le Petit Mort said:


> Woah there chief, you wanna qualify that statement. There ain't many of _anything_ defeating or rivaling Mewtwo.
> 
> You can narrow it down to the Uber tier and revenge threats that take out Mewtwo when switching in or out, and stall threats that wall him until you _maybe_ switch something in to take him out, but that isn't a very extensive list. And even the statistically most powerful Pokemon in the game (Arceus) can be eaten alive by Mewtwo in several setups. He was a nightmare in Gen 1, and that hasn't changed.
> 
> And I dunno what it is you think we're discussing, but _anime_ Mewtwo solos God. And anything he can't solo, he erases the memory of so they forget they even had a grudge to begin with.



Anime Mewtwo is Building Busting at best. Honestly, he wasn't that powerful in the anime (yes, one of the most powerful in Pokemon) but he wasn't God soloing as you are implying. 

And clearly Mewtwo isn't all that powerful, otherwise Team Rocket wouldn't have captured him. Nor is Mewtwo anywhere near omnipotent or anything other than, as Mewtwo himself required a messanger and a spy (with a camera). 

Here are a list of Pokemon that can defeat/on the same level as Mewtwo:

Deoxys
Rayquaza
Arceus
Reshiram
Zekrom
(Probably White and Black Kyurem and maybe even Base Kyurem)
Ho-Oh
Lugia
Genesect
Mew
Dialga
Palkia
Giratina
Darkrai


----------



## Stunna (Mar 6, 2012)

When did Team Rocket capture Mewtwo? I don't recall that ever happening. And he was causing global storms with the wave of his hand.


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 6, 2012)

The only thing that can safely counter most Mewtwo sets is a Specially Defensive Arceus with Payback, and even then it depends on the Mewtwo set. Countering Mewtwo depends on what it's doing, as it has a set for any and every situation imaginable, and it has the perfectly placed stats to make good use of them all.

Arceus is the Pokemon "God", so naturally it _should_ be able to contend with Mewtwo, but even then, Arceus and Mewtwo's _true_ base stat totals are even. Most Arceus focus on Atk, because it has Swords Dance and Extremespeed, so Arceus' 120 Sp.Atk vs Mewtwo is useless. Conversely, Arceu's 120 Def is also useless, so it just lost 240 from its BST vs Mewtwo.

Mewtwo, vs Arceu, on the other hand doesn't need Atk, so it loses 110, and usually doesn't need Special Defense, so he loses another 90. The only base stats that matter in a Mewtwo vs Arceus fight are both even at 480 each, with Mewtwo at a Speed advantage, as well as coverage advantage.

Anime Mewtwo is another story entirely. Just throwing this out there, but anime Mewtwo solos the Narutoverse, One Pieceverse, Bleachverse, Witchbladeverse, Gantzverse, Air Gearverse, Heroesverse, Avatarverse, and some others. It stops at DBZverse and Neo Genesis Evangelionverse, which he can't solo, but arguably defeat some of its characters that don't have a strong mental resistance.

And I'm not making this up. I'm reading off a list.


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 6, 2012)

Anime Mewtwo was also capable of planetary genocide with the wave of his wrist. The building/island he destroyed was also done with his untapped power. Those are just raw power feats though. His better feats are erasing massive amounts of memories while simultaneously teleporting an entire island, along with its inhabitants, to a different location while not teleporting the ones whose memories he had erased.

Also being able to pick shit up that tries to attack from up close, and throw it back without them being able to do anything against it, and against long-range attackers, using a barrier to indefinitely absorb the damage, or using his mind to send the attack back at them.

Assuming these are all 1 vs 1 game fights where the two are pitted against each other to defeat each other:



Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Here are a list of Pokemon that can defeat/on the same level as Mewtwo:
> 
> Deoxys



Calm Mewtwo with 252 HP eves, 252 Sp.Def EVs, and 4 Sp.Atk/Def EVs OHKOs with Shadow Ball, regardless of Deoxys-A's stat spread.

Unless it's Deoxys-D, which is shut down by Taunt.



> Rayquaza



Unnerve Mewtwo OHKO's with Ice Beam.



> Arceus



This is one of the legitimate ones, but he is the Pokemon "God" after all. Still, it takes a Specially Defensive Dark Arceus with Payback to have a chance at safely KOing Mewtwo.

But even then, since this Arceus is popular vs Mewtwo, Mewtwo could trick it up with a Bulk Up + Drain Punch set, which is one of the Mewtwo sets I've made and personally love, because it has a high Atk stat as well.



> Reshiram



Mewtwo has higher Special Attack and Speed, and has access to Calm Mind, Thunder Wave, and a recovery move, which Reshiram does not. Its raw power isn't enough to defeat Mewtwo, who himself has higher raw power.



> Zekrom



Zekrom possesses a better chance than Reshiram, due to Thunder Wave and Hone Claws + Bolt Strike. However, Mewtwo can shut it down with the ever-so-fun Protect + Disable combo.

Plus Mewtwo has access to Barrier, which can combine with Substitute and Calm Mind to block paralysis and absorb damage.



> (Probably White and Black Kyurem and maybe even Base Kyurem)



Base Kyurem is even weaker than Reshiram and Zekrom in terms of BST. It packs less punch overall than either, and takes hits worse from either spectrum, though it's a _bit_ faster than the two.



> Ho-Oh



Being an Uber doesn't automatically mean it can beat Mewtwo. It _can_, but more likely than not it will lose. Mewtwo has access to Rain Dance and Thunder, which douses Sacred Fire and gives Mewtwo perfect aim with 30% paralysis.



> Lugia



Lugia cannot flat out beat Mewtwo in a straightforward fight. It needs Calm Mind, Roost, Light Screen, and all the other support stuff Lugia is good for, meaning Taunt shuts its chances down.



> Genesect



Flamethrower is all I have to say.



> Mew



Mew's power lies in its unpredictability, but in terms of offensiveness, everything Mew can do, Mewtwo can do better. Mewtwo has access to Taunt, which shuts Mew down and forces it to resort to power, which Mewtwo has over it in quantities. Mew can then try Dark Pulse on Mewtwo, but Mewtwo can take advantage of that with Me First and deal a shit ton more damage to Mew than it would have done to Mewtwo with the same Dark Pulse, then finish with Shadow Ball.

The TrickScarf Mew can potentially beat a Mewtwo who tries to Taunt it. Actually, that would guarantee victory, but a good counter to this would be a TauntScarf Mewtwo, which would guarantee Mewtwo's victory, or if Mewtwo decides just to go for Shadow Ball, then TrickScarf Mew is dead.

Mew was actually bumped out of Ubers and put into UU.



> Dialga



Not a good mashup considering Dialga is much slower, has less offensive power than Mewtwo, lacks a super effective move that feeds off of its Atk, and lacks a recovery move, while Mewtwo has a higher offensive stat, greater speed, a recovery move, a means to boost his already better offensive stat, a means to sharply boost either of its defensive stats, and a super effective move in the form of Aura Sphere.



> Palkia



Palkia fairs slightly better than Mewtwo, but its only advantage over Dialga is that Mewtwo can't super effectively hit it. It at least stands a better chance of KO'ing Mewtwo.

However, access to Psystrike, which hits Palkia's weaker defensive stat, really hurts its chances, since Mewtwo can function as a mixed sweeper this way.



> Giratina



Depends on which Giratina. Mewtwo can defeat either anyway. Substitute blocks Will-O-Wisp and Thunder Wave, which is the brunt of what Giratina is good for, while Mewtwo itself can utilize Will-O-Wisp and Thunder Wave. Otherwise, it doesn't possessive the offensive power to KO Mewtwo at all. Taunt is this Giratina's worst enemy.

Giratina-O has more power than Giratina, but it still lacks in Speed and Sp.Atk compared to Mewtwo, who also has access to Calm Mind AND Recover. Giratina would need to waste a turn using Heal Block, which allows Mewtwo to set up.



> Darkrai



Mewtwo is faster, and will OHKO with Aura Sphere.




The problem with Mewtwo is that, while not _as_ versatile as Mew, it's still a hell of a lot versatile (and has much more power), and can do many more things than the other Ubers can, and can do them all effectively with the way its stats are placed. Barring Deoxys forms, it's the fastest. Barring Deoxys-A, it's the most powerful. On top of that, it has above average defenses and very good HP. The BSTs are the same with a lot of Ubers, but Mewtwo's stats are better placed than the others, even Arceus. Arceus is good at all things, but it's great at none.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Mar 6, 2012)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> And clearly Mewtwo isn't all that powerful, otherwise Team Rocket wouldn't have captured him.



They captured him?  I seem to recall Giovanni showing up and convincing Mewtwo to _let_ them put him in that restrictive armor, and once Mewtwo had had enough of that he bolted.



Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Nor is Mewtwo anywhere near omnipotent or anything other than, as Mewtwo himself required a messanger and a spy (with a camera).



I think you're confusing omnipotent and omniscient.


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 6, 2012)

Jesus, put wall of texts in spoilers. 

Anyways, Mewtwo versus Rayquaza is a heavily heated debate in the OBD, just to let you know. Though we don't fight using game stats or mechanics.


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 6, 2012)

Does Rayquaza have any feats besides firing off Hyper Beams? Because that's all I can seem to remember from what I've seen out-of-game.

The anime is starting to adopt a lot of game mechanics now though. Ice Beam's still gonna hurt.

*EDIT:* Ok I did do a search, and I found the grand total 2 threads that debate Mewtwo vs Rayquaza. The first thread was about even, though there was more/better Mewtwo support. The arguments took data from the games and anime together. The second thread had the general consensus of Mewtwo winning by a cumberstomp.

Also Mewtwo vs Lucario is even more heavily debated, though Mewtwo outclasses him in leaps and bounds both in-game and anime. Dem Auraholics.


----------



## God (Mar 6, 2012)

Jυstin said:


> Well he was the first Pokemon to kill anyone (and possibly the only? I forget). Aside from that, these are my reasons for liking him:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That just isn't badass bro. It's actually pretty tryhard.


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 6, 2012)

Stunna said:


> When did Team Rocket capture Mewtwo? I don't recall that ever happening. And he was causing global storms with the wave of his hand.


Mewtwo Returns. They use science but then Ash and co rescue him.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Mar 6, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> Mewtwo Returns. They use science but then Ash and co rescue him.



Its been a while but weren't they only able to capture him because they threatened his friends if he resisted?


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 6, 2012)

Instead of listening to you go on and on about how Mewtwo is this powerful when raised that way, I will just post my reasonings okay? And stop using game statistics if you aren't going to do the same for the opposite side. K? 

Deoxys- We saw in Destiny Deoxys that he is building busting level (same as Mewtwo) and can hold his own against a very powerful Pokemon as well. We saw him cloning himself, protecting, attacking, etc. With all those abilities at his disposal, he rivals an Anime Mewtwo in terms of destructive capability and power (since he can merely create clones and have them all use Psychic/Psycho Boost). Not to mention an Anime Deoxys can switch forms instantly meaning he can use his Speed form to dodge Mewtwo's hits, attack form to attack Mewtwo and his defense form to defend. 

Rayquaza- We saw in the Anime that he was spamming Hyper Beam, which does a large scale amount of damage. He also defeated Deoxys eventually (though I believe he was caught off guard). He was shown to be built like a tank. In addition, Rayquaza has the power to calm/defeat two high leveled opponents as well (Kyogre and Groudon). And fyi, Rayquaza has far better attack than Mewtwo (who has low Defense) so a Giga Impact from Rayquaza should put down Mewtwo.

Arceus- Has better stats. In addition to this, Anime Arceus was planetary destruction level as seen with Judgement and he was taking on and defeating *3* of the strongest pokemon around all of which have equal stats to Mewtwo. 

Reshiram- Has better attack, defense, and special defense than Mewtwo, which should be enough to allow him to tank some hits from him as well as dish its own out. Anime Reshiram was very powerful, Building Busting at least with its powerful fire attacks. 

Zekrom- See above. 


Landorus- I will even argue about this. We saw Landorus defeat two powerful Pokemon at the exact same time. That says something. 

Kyurem- Wait for Movie 15

Ho-Oh- Likewise, Ho-oh has Sunny Day to counteract Rain Dance. In addition to that, Ho-oh has INCREDIBLE special defense (equal to Mewtwo's special attack) as well as great attack and special attack. Sunny Day, Sacred Fire (or Just SF due to its burn effect) with put Mewtwo down eventually.

Lugia- Lugia has amazing special defense and regular defense. It can simply keep chipping away at Mewtwo while tanking its hits. Lugia also learns Punishment amung other insanly powerful physical hits like Dragon Rush and Sky Attack. 

Genesect- Bug Buzz is all I have to say. Let's wait for his Anime debut.

Mew- Anime we saw. Mew has access to every ability in the book, meaning he has a lot to throw down at Mewtwo.

Dialga- True, Dialga is slower, but Dialga has better attack, defense, and special defense than Mewtwo and almost the same special attack. Draco Meteor is going hurt... hard and Roar of Time as well. Anime Dialga is no contest. Mewtwo has to stay within the boundaries of Time, which Dialga controls. Dialga merely freezes Mewtwo in time. 

Palkia- Has better attack, defense, and special defense than Mewtwo. In addition to this, it has a very similar special attack, which means Spacial Rend, Draco Meteor, and Hydro Pump will hit hard. Anime Palkia destroys the space around Mewtwo, destroying him. 

Giratina- In his altered form, he has better HP, defense, and special defense while in its origin form, it has better HP, attack, defense, and special defense. Giratina, being a ghost and dragon type, resists nearly all of what Mewtwo can dish out against it while dishing out Super effective hits as well. Shadow Force and Draco Meteor will be felt hard by Mewtwo (OHKO from SF most likley) and Shadow Sneak can also do some fast damage. 

Darkrai- Going by manga feats, the two are equally as powerful. Going by Anime, Darkrai held his own against Palkia and Dialga AT THE SAME TIME which says a lot about his power. In addition, Dark Void puts him to sleep while Nightmare and Dream Eater takes effect. And Mewtwo is only slighty faster. Dark Pulse will do a lot of damage as well.

And no hun, Deoxys, Ninjask, and Electrobe are all faster than Mewtwo, with Jolteon and Aerodactyl tying (I didn't even include any Generation V pokemon in that). 













Jυstin said:


> Anime Mewtwo was also capable of planetary genocide with the wave of his wrist. The building/island he destroyed was also done with his untapped power. Those are just raw power feats though. His better feats are erasing massive amounts of memories while simultaneously teleporting an entire island, along with its inhabitants, to a different location while not teleporting the ones whose memories he had erased.
> Also being able to pick shit up that tries to attack from up close, and throw it back without them being able to do anything against it, and against long-range attackers, using a barrier to indefinitely absorb the damage, or using his mind to send the attack back at them.



Anime Mewtwo showed none of those feats that you just mentioned. He destroyed a lab with a burst of energy... wow. He can destroy buildings, yes, but individually. It would take his years upon years to get destroy the world with just building level destruction. And when did Mewtwo teleport an entire island? 





Jυstin said:


> Does Rayquaza have any feats besides firing off Hyper Beams? Because that's all I can seem to remember from what I've seen out-of-game.
> 
> The anime is starting to adopt a lot of game mechanics now though. Ice Beam's still gonna hurt.
> 
> ...



IN YOUR OPINION. 



> Anime Mewtwo is another story entirely. Just throwing this out there, but anime Mewtwo solos the Narutoverse, One Pieceverse, Bleachverse, Witchbladeverse, Gantzverse, Air Gearverse, Heroesverse, Avatarverse, and some others. It stops at DBZverse and Neo Genesis Evangelionverse, which he can't solo, but arguably defeat some of its characters that don't have a strong mental resistance.
> 
> And I'm not making this up. I'm reading off a list.



Nope. 

Narutoverse- All the Uchiha (and probably Hashirama) have amazing mental restistance. Not to mention Hashirama can apparently regenerate instantly. Zetsu can simply touch Mewtwo and gain all his powers, Kabuto can revive dead IMMORTAL opponents, Minato can probably outspeed Mewtwo (since he is literally teleporting) or put him down with Shiki Fujin, Madara's poisonous flowers can kill Mewtwo, since he needs to breathe, Onoki can fire a friggen' laser, etc. 

One Pieceverse- Prime Whitebeard has been hyped to destroy the world. His old age was Island Busting level, despite being handicapped. Akainu and Aokiji together, destroyed an island/changed its weather patterns. Not to mention there is Roger and Shiki, the latter of which can levitate anything he wants and chuck it at his foe. Mewtwo doesn't hurt a Logia. 

DBZ-  Only Farmer with a shotgun gets defeated by Mewtwo. Anything else kills him with an energy blast.

I haven't read the other except Bleach which Aizen is immortal.


----------



## Basilikos (Mar 6, 2012)

So many TL;DR posts in this thread.


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 6, 2012)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Its been a while but weren't they only able to capture him because they threatened his friends if he resisted?


True. I'm just saying when it happened.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 6, 2012)

They should change the Elite 4, to The Elite Force. A Elite member from EACH of the elements. .


----------



## Basilikos (Mar 6, 2012)

I'd rather the Elite Four members have teams of 6 pokemon of different types. It's just too easy when the entire team is from a single type.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Mar 6, 2012)

I'll leave responding to the rest to someone else but I just wanted to point out the flaw here.



Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Arceus- Has better stats. In addition to this, Anime Arceus was planetary destruction level as seen with Judgement and he was taking on and defeating *3* of the strongest pokemon around all of which have equal stats to Mewtwo.



You have to use one standard or the other, the anime and the game are not interchangeable.  Unless of course you think in the _game_ Arceus could solo those three pokemon simultaneously?  I'd be willing to be he'd be completely destroyed.

The fact remains Mewtwo can be built in the game to be the ultimate special sweeper, capable of taking out any other pokemon if raised correctly.

His power level in the show is up for debate but given the number of scientists and Giovanni himself who seem to regard Mewtwo as the ultimate weapon I'd say there is a strong case to be made for him being the most powerful pokemon.

There is a reason Team Rocket was willing to put so much effort into capturing him.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 6, 2012)

^ Exactly, if raised correctly and built like you want it. Same can be said about any pokemon. If you raise them to be this way, they can be the best


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Mar 6, 2012)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> ^ Exactly, if raised correctly and built like you want it.* Same can be said about any pokemon.* If you raise them to be this way, they can be the best



Somehow I don't see a Magikarp, Clefairy or Grimer taking down a Mewtwo regardless of how they're built.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 6, 2012)

Basilikos said:


> I'd rather the Elite Four members have teams of 6 pokemon of different types. It's just too easy when the entire team is from a single type.



There are different variations to it than that, many dual type Pokemon, not just straight up 1 type.


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 6, 2012)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Somehow I don't see a Magikarp, Clefairy or Grimer taking down a Mewtwo regardless of how they're built.


While not Mewtwo there is a way to get Magicarp to take down an entire team of legendary Pokemon.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ONBqgsPLa0Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## lacey (Mar 6, 2012)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> And clearly Mewtwo isn't all that powerful, otherwise Team Rocket wouldn't have captured him.



It should be noted that, in the first movie, Giovanni _convinced_ him to work with him. In the dubbed version, Mewtwo was told that the armour focused his powers (In the Japanese version, it was something similar, though I believe Giovanni outright stated that it was meant to protect him and his grunts from getting hurt, or something to that effect). 

And in _Mewtwo Returns_, Giovanni threatened the clone Pokemon that were with Mewtwo on the island. If Mewtwo didn't surrender himself, the clones that were already captured would have been experimented on, and surely killed.


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 6, 2012)

> Does Rayquaza have any feats besides firing off Hyper Beams? Because that's all I can seem to remember from what I've seen out-of-game



Both have fought Deoxys, and both won which is why they are very similar. Though I support Mewtwo wins, Rayquaza isn't going down easy. I'd rather not debate it again so soon.


Why didn't you use KillerNacho's vid? He was the first person to post the magickarp sweep.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 6, 2012)

Then I retract that statement, but my point still stands.


Now I am sick of talking about Mewtwo, let's focus on BW2


----------



## Malicious Friday (Mar 6, 2012)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> I dislike this Mewtwo hyping



Me too



Khris said:


> i'd like it if future pokemon games(starting from BW2) would have red or gold as the final trainer.. the epicness i felt when i saw red the first time can't be described into words..



In the remakess.. aybe. Anywhere else.. no.. maybe as a cameo battler every now and then.



Stunna said:


> When did Team Rocket capture Mewtwo? I don't recall that ever happening. And he was causing global storms with the wave of his hand.



Team Rocket created Mewtwo. It escaped.... that's all I remember..



Basilikos said:


> I'd rather the Elite Four members have teams of 6 pokemon of different types. It's just too easy when the entire team is from a single type.



THANK YOU!! Reps . It get boring... they need to break that tradition.



Gaiash said:


> While not Mewtwo there is a way to get Magicarp to take down an entire team of legendary Pokemon.
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ONBqgsPLa0Q[/YOUTUBE]



lol, I saw that. Twas halarious


----------



## Stunna (Mar 6, 2012)

Basilikos said:


> So many TL;DR posts in this thread.


Pokemon is srs business.


----------



## Wicked (Mar 6, 2012)

How can you be excited about this game. It's the same formula since the 90s . Handheld Pokemon got old years ago.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 6, 2012)

Get Out


----------



## Stunna (Mar 6, 2012)

If it ain't broke, don't fix it.

In this situation of course.


----------



## Wicked (Mar 6, 2012)

Pokemon is broken. The same formula leaving you with a boring end result. The new pokemon are going to be boring. The two pokemon in the picture aren't any diffent from the first one. The only way for Pokemon to be decent again is to make a Console game.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 6, 2012)

You're the minority on this one, friend. A console game would be cool, but to say it's broken as is is crazy.


----------



## Spica (Mar 6, 2012)

Formation Y said:


> Pokemon is broken. The same formula leaving you with a boring end result. The new pokemon are going to be boring. The two pokemon in the picture aren't any diffent from the first one. The only way for Pokemon to be decent again is to make a Console game.



I don't get what's so boring about becoming the Pok?mon master!


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 6, 2012)

Formation Y said:


> The two pokemon in the picture aren't any diffent from the first one.


Actually they're two new forms for one Pokemon that wasn't on the box art for the last two games. And the fact these forms resemble Reshiram and Zekrom will mean differences, might even change its type.


----------



## Wicked (Mar 6, 2012)

Ok what's going to be in this game that's going to be different from other pokemon games? You can only do so much on a Hand Held. It's the same formula.. Gym Leaders Elite 4 then do the candy glitch. They aren't offering anything new.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 6, 2012)

Why would you come to a Pokemon thread, in the Pokemon Section, just to bash Pokemon?


----------



## Wicked (Mar 6, 2012)

I have standards for a game and Pokemon is doing the same stuff. If you watch the Pokemon Anime... is anything different? Expect the same for this game.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Mar 6, 2012)

If it bothers you so much why are you even bothering to come in here and discuss it?  You have to know no one here will agree with you.


----------



## Wicked (Mar 6, 2012)

Yes.. You know everybody who comes to Narutoforums .


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 6, 2012)

No, but those who don't like Pokemon don't hang around the Pokemon Section.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 6, 2012)

He wants to increase his post count. The best way to do that is the disagree with the masses on NF. Alot of replying and trying to cover his ass and make more people respond to him. Profit!


----------



## Sunrider (Mar 6, 2012)

Yes, come into the section dedicated to Pokemon, into the thread devoted to the _fifth generation Pokemon game_ just to talk about how you don't like Pokemon. 

Formation you'z trollin'!


----------



## Wicked (Mar 6, 2012)

Trying to figure out one's posting.. Just stop.

I do like Pokemon but the game is Boring! Enjoy your cutter cutter game with different looking pokemon.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 6, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## LMJ (Mar 6, 2012)

Lol, this cracks me up. Like everyone said, one person comes in here with all these people who enjoy playing pokemon and say "Pokemon sucks". Lol, classic.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 6, 2012)

It's so hard to find a subtle troll these days.


----------



## Wicked (Mar 6, 2012)

I don't like your opinion.

You're a troll! That got old 3 years ago. I don't need to waste my time on a Hand Held. The anime should be more entertaining that the cookie cutter game.


----------



## Basilikos (Mar 6, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> There are different variations to it than that, many dual type Pokemon, not just straight up 1 type.


I know that already. It's still insufficient of a challenge.



Malicious Friday said:


> THANK YOU!! Reps . It get boring... they need to break that tradition.


I never got that rep. 



Formation Y said:


> How can you be excited about this game. It's the same formula since the 90s . Handheld Pokemon got old years ago.





Formation Y said:


> Pokemon is broken. The same formula leaving you with a boring end result. The new pokemon are going to be boring. The two pokemon in the picture aren't any diffent from the first one. The only way for Pokemon to be decent again is to make a Console game.





Formation Y said:


> Ok what's going to be in this game that's going to be different from other pokemon games? You can only do so much on a Hand Held. It's the same formula.. Gym Leaders Elite 4 then do the candy glitch. They aren't offering anything new.


You be trollin', son.


----------



## Spica (Mar 6, 2012)

Formation Y said:


> I don't like your opinion.
> 
> You're a troll! That got old 3 years ago. I don't need to waste my time on a Hand Held. The anime should be more entertaining that the cookie cutter game.



You're wasting everybody else's time. How about you go to your "quality game" threads and talk about how much better they are _there_ than dissing the game everyone in this thread likes? Positive productivity. 

I also didn't like BW first because of the new Pokemon, but the new style and design reeled me in. Still don't like the Pok?mon but Unova is one of my favourite worlds.


----------



## lacey (Mar 6, 2012)

Formation Y said:


> I don't like your opinion.



How cute. (:


----------



## Wicked (Mar 6, 2012)

It's okay you will realize this game isn't fun anymore and you wan't to try out new things with Pokemon. Enjoy playing the same modes.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 6, 2012)

Successful Troll is Successfull.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 7, 2012)

can't believe people still don't ignore *Formation Y*/*Nature Breeze*


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 7, 2012)

This will be long, but I'm spoiler tagging all this. Read at your discretion. If you complain, that means you clicked it 


*Spoiler*: __ 





Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Deoxys- We saw in Destiny Deoxys that he is building busting level (same as Mewtwo) and can hold his own against a very powerful Pokemon as well. We saw him cloning himself, protecting, attacking, etc. With all those abilities at his disposal, he rivals an Anime Mewtwo in terms of destructive capability and power (since he can merely create clones and have them all use Psychic/Psycho Boost). Not to mention an Anime Deoxys can switch forms instantly meaning he can use his Speed form to dodge Mewtwo's hits, attack form to attack Mewtwo and his defense form to defend.



I saw nothing in Destiny Deoxys (I have the movie) that shows him destroying buildings on the level that Mewtwo did. Look back. Just Mewtwo unleashing his power tore the building to shreds. There was nothing left. It was completely disintegrated by his psychic aura, which was shown large enough that you'd be able to see it from space.

Mewtwo's been cloning before Deoxys has, and Mewtwo was able to make his clones _superior_ to the originals. And they weren't just replicas. They were clones with their own separate minds. Mewtwo also does not need to change forms in order to block attacks. Hell, he takes it a step further and can control one's own attack BACK at them, such as Magneton's Thunderbolt, Alakazam's Psychic, and Gyarados' Hyper Beam. He didn't just block it, he sent it back to them with his mind.

And Mewtwo's shown us he's fast enough to react to a Hyper Beam and Thunderbolt, which travel at the speed of... well energy and lightning, to catch and send them back. Rayquaza was moving fast enough to cause the windows in the building to shatter, which I believe is mach 2, and Hyper Beam easily outpaced that. Deoxys kind of... took it to the face, and body... and everything else.

And just because they can use Psychic, which we haven't actually seen them use in the anime, so it doesn't mean their Psychokinesis is on par with Mewtwo's. He bent Alakazam's own spoons on him, against his will, before tossing him into the wall like his Psychic powers meant nothing, despite Alakazam's mental capacity being an I.Q. of 5,000. Deoxys hasn't shown in the slightest the ability to control another person or Pokemon's body or their own attacks, or do any of the hax shit anime Mewtwo does.

Mewtwo is defense, speed, and attack all in one. His attacks aren't about raw destructive power, though what he did to Rocket's HQ was a bigger burst of destruction than Deoxys has shown. Mewtwo can teleport, which I can't remember if Deoxys has shown or not. Mewtwo can also produce a shield to block attacks, or can simply just use his mind to send them flying right back at the opponent. He doesn't need to change forms to do _any_ of this.

Mewtwo's power mainly lies in the ability to control the opponent's body without even moving. You cannot dodge that. You're just... immobilized. Mewtwo is also able to mindfuck... no no no mindRAPE his opponent, and even erase their memories. His power allows him to essentially reprogram his opponent's own psyche.

And not to mention that Mewtwo created a *planetary-wiping* storm just by waving his wrist. What does raw destructive power have over _that_? Destructive power itself isn't godly. Creating planetary storms however has been depicted in ancient civilizations as the act of gods.



> Rayquaza- We saw in the Anime that he was spamming Hyper Beam, which does a large scale amount of damage. He also defeated Deoxys eventually (though I believe he was caught off guard). He was shown to be built like a tank. In addition, Rayquaza has the power to calm/defeat two high leveled opponents as well (Kyogre and Groudon). And fyi, Rayquaza has far better attack than Mewtwo (who has low Defense) so a Giga Impact from Rayquaza should put down Mewtwo.



His Hyper Beams weren't so powerful that they'd give reason to believe Mewtwo couldn't block them or just redirect them. Raquayza only beat Deoxys with a cheap shot. In the entire first fight Deoxys was mangling him and had the chance to, but his vision was fucked up. Second fight he had to be stopped by the other Deoxys when he was beating Raquayza's ass.

Rayquaza's power over Groudon and Kyogre lies solely in his ability to neutralize their abilities, which also exists in the anime. It's not through sheer force of power, though I wouldn't be surprised to see Mewtwo solo both anyway.

And wait what? You mean stats? I thought we weren't talking stats, but you asked for it.

Rayquaza has a base Atk of 150. His Atk maxes at 438. Pretty neat. Mewtwo's base Special Attack is 154. It maxes at 447, so Mewtwo already hits harder.

Now, Mewtwo has a base Def and Special Defense of 90, which both can max out to 306. And what's this? Rayquaza ALSO has a bas Def and Special Defense of 90, maxing out at the same.

Rayquaza's statistical Defense/Special Defense is just as "low" as Mewtwo's is (and a base 90 is NOT low. It just looks low compared to Mewtwo's other stats, which says something). And Mewtwo hits harder than Rayquaza because his Sp.Atk is > Rayquaza's Atk. But a base 150 power Psystrike isn't OHKOing Rayquaza, so a base 150 Giga Impact is definitely not OHKO'ing Mewtwo. Plus, Rayquaza would have to rest after using it.

Really, you should have gone with Outrage. it's base raises to 180 with STAB, but even that won't OHKO, but it'll do a shit ton of damage. However, in terms of game mechanics, Ice Beam will do 100% damage to Rayquaza.

With anime mechanics, Mewtwo stops Rayquaza's Outrage cold and throws him back, or just Teleports out of its way till it confuses itself.



> Arceus- Has better stats. In addition to this, Anime Arceus was planetary destruction level as seen with Judgement and he was taking on and defeating *3* of the strongest pokemon around all of which have equal stats to Mewtwo.



I thought we weren't doing stats? Well, theoretically, Arceus has better stats, but in truth, in a 1 vs 1 with these two, only 4 stats matter:

Mewtwo: HP, Def, Sp.Atk, Spe
Arceus: HP, Atk, Sp.Def, Spe

Mewtwo uses Special Attacks, though he can mix it up with Psystrike to be a mixed sweeper, but for the most part, Arceus' defense is going to mean nothing. Mewtwo's Atk is also useless, as it is hardly used, and not in this fight. On the same note, Arceus will be using its Atk stat, as it can boost it the fastest thanks to Swords Dance, which also means that Mewtwo's special defense isn't going to mean anything.

If you factor those out of the equation, you have:

Mewtwo minus 90 Sp.Def and 110 Atk
Arceus minus 120 Def and 120 Sp.Atk

You come out to their true BST being both 480. It's perfectly even in an ideal match between the two which uses solely their strengths.

Even smogon was the one that said it would take a Specially Defensive Dark Arceus with Payback to safely counter Mewtwo, as Mewtwo can easily counter the other ones (Arceus does not OHKO with Extremespeed even after Swords Dance, while Mewtwo can 2HKO with Aura Sphere).

In the anime, the individual dragon's stats mean shit. In the anime, Mewtwo did things to other Pokemon he could not do in the games. He threw every and all attacks back at his attackers, which he could not do in the game. He can erase his opponent's mind and teleport them away, which he cannot do in the game.

Arceus was overpowered by the opposition without the plates, while no force thrown against Mewtwo could come close to stopping him. He was shown to be borderline omnipotent, as opposed to Arceus. Mewtwo was only stopped by him having a change of heart. Arceus, being the Pokemon "God" and supposed creator of Pokemon, should not have had any trouble whatsoever with those three dragons, no matter how powerful they were. He created them.

I wasn't looking to hate on Arceus when I saw his movie. I just was disappointed with how the Pokemon god was portrayed. Only Mewtwo so far has been portrayed as unstoppable. Sure legendary Pokemon would be a few times more troublesome than normal Pokemon, but 100 times 0 is still 0 (not completely accurate, but you get what I mean). Mewtwo's never come close to being beaten down by any opponent, even Mew. 

Also like I said. Arceus' stats make him good at everything, but great at nothing. Not one of his stats top 130, even though they all top 110. It's like a Mew with 20 more base in each stat. It makes him able to perform all the roles he's given pretty well, but he cannot pull off any specific role perfectly like the Pokemon with specific stat placement can.

It's like a "Jack of all Trades, Master of None", in the games. But that doesn't make it non-deadly. Normal Arceus is an absolute beast. It's one of the best sets in the entire current metagame.

I also remember it stating Arceus to be the "creator of all Pokemon", but did it ever explicitly state it was the most powerful? It sure didn't portray that kind of image to me. But whatever, he is the Pokemon "God", so he should be able to put some fight up. I would greatly hope so.

Mewtwo does elude Arceus' "created all Pokemon" hyperbole though, since he was artificially created. trollface.jpg


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 7, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Palkia- Has better attack, defense, and special defense than Mewtwo. In addition to this, it has a very similar special attack, which means Spacial Rend, Draco Meteor, and Hydro Pump will hit hard. Anime Palkia destroys the space around Mewtwo, destroying him.



Neither Palkia's nor Mewtwo's Atk will matter, but Palkia's gonna need it's Defense, because Mewtwo can hit its weaker Defense stat with Psystrike, again. Again, Palkia suffers from being unable to hit Mewtwo twice before Mewtwo hits it, and its defensive bulk is hurt slightly by its lower HP.

Again, with Mewtwo's speed, it can abuse a specially defensive set with Calm Mind and Recover, though I see a Modest Mewtwo 2HKO'ing with Psystrike, the same way I see Palkia 2HKOing with Hydro Pump/Draco Meteor.

Anime Mewtwo scrambles Palkia's mind before it does this. Dex entries say Mewtwo defeats its opponents before it has time to think, which makes sense because Mewtwo fights with his mind, I.E. thoughts. Or, he teleports to a different space. I kinda see psychokinesis-chucking throwing Palkia off its spacial rending groove too. He can do it without having to move a muscle.

If you actually stop to think about it, teleportation is manipulation over space-time. What can either Palkia or Dialga say to that? Mewtwo clearly has his own hand in manipulating time and space. This much is canon.



> Giratina- In his altered form, he has better HP, defense, and special defense while in its origin form, it has better HP, attack, defense, and special defense. Giratina, being a ghost and dragon type, resists nearly all of what Mewtwo can dish out against it while dishing out Super effective hits as well. Shadow Force and Draco Meteor will be felt hard by Mewtwo (OHKO from SF most likley) and Shadow Sneak can also do some fast damage.



Exactly. Giratina doesn't hit hard at all, and can't rely on just brute force, which makes it fodder to Mewtwo who can Taunt the hell out of it, and then have its way with it. Giratina is more of a stalling Pokemon, who can't do its job if it's forced to attack.

Giratina-O is the only one with sufficient force to KO Mewtwo, but even then Mewtwo has the Speed advantage. Draco Meteor won't be felt as much with a Calm Mind boost, and Shadow Force is stopped cold by Protect. Mewtwo then can utilize Recover and Shadow Ball to round out the coverage. The only somewhat out of place move here is Protect, but Leftovers Mewtwo are known to use it. I do.



> Darkrai- Going by manga feats, the two are equally as powerful. Going by Anime, Darkrai held his own against Palkia and Dialga AT THE SAME TIME which says a lot about his power. In addition, Dark Void puts him to sleep while Nightmare and Dream Eater takes effect. And Mewtwo is only slighty faster. Dark Pulse will do a lot of damage as well.



Mewtwo only needs to be 1 point faster to go first. Dark Pulse won't be doing as much as Aura Sphere will either. The only stat Darkrai ties Mewtwo with is its defenses, but Mewtwo's speed is greater, it's Sp.Atk is much greater, and it's HP is heaps and tons better. It's mainly Darkrai's lack of bulk compared to Mewtwo and lack of offensive power compared to Mewtwo that make it possible for Mewtwo to OHKO it.

I also don't see why Mewtwo could not have done the same thing to Dialga and Palkia. He could have like, teleported into the middle of them and used what he did to disintegrate the entire Rocket HQ. Not only would that have stopped Dialga and Palkia at no cost to Mewtwo, but would have given them a psychokinetic bitchslap as well. Also, this shows that Dialga's control over time isn't as hax as you had kinda tried making it out to be.

Also, Darkrai shoots his Dark Void at the opponent. I'm not sure if it could get past Mewtwo's psychokinetic barrier or if Mewtwo could control it with his mind or not, but I do know he could physically dodge it, or teleport out of the way, which is instantaneous.

I also doubt Mewtwo would have been KO'd by Ash's Gibble's Draco Meteor (which Darkrai's trainer stated would have KO'd it had it hit), or that he'd even have to dodge it at all. Could you see that? The very notion sounds utterly ridiculous to anyone who has actually, you know, seen the movie.



> And no hun, Deoxys, Ninjask, and Electrobe are all faster than Mewtwo, with Jolteon and Aerodactyl tying (I didn't even include any Generation V pokemon in that).



I believe I said "in the *UBER* tier". All the latter two have to them is Speed, without any other noteworthy stats, so it doesn't do them much good.

Just for reference, Accelgor is also faster than Mewtwo, and Crobat also ties with it.

... wait did you call me "hun"? You're not a girl are you? I always assumed you were a dude, cause of the name O_o



> Anime Mewtwo showed none of those feats that you just mentioned. He destroyed a lab with a burst of energy... wow. He can destroy buildings, yes, but individually. It would take his years upon years to get destroy the world with just building level destruction. And when did Mewtwo teleport an entire island?



Fuck. You haven't seen Mewtwo Returns, have you? -.-

Mewtwo almost commited global genocide with the planetary storm it created _for_ that purpose, but was only stopped by having a change of heart. Remember the storm it had created by merely waving its wrist? Yes, that was intended to wipe out humanity, and everything else, completely, where he would have started over with the clones of Ash and friends' Pokemon. He wasn't fucking around. Like I said, Mewtwo possesses more than sheer force. What Mewtwo did to Giovanni's HQ was just him doing the equivalent to a Super Saiyan powering up. It was an explosion of psychokinetic power akin to Mewtwo's "aura" if you'd call it that, and that was with Mewtwo wearing that power-restrictive suit.

Mewtwo then, at the end of the movie, erased everyone's memories and transported them all back to the Pokemon center, back to an earlier point in time in the movie, all while flying off and using telekinesis to transport the other Pokemon (barring Mew) with him, showing off his memory-wiping feats, his mass teleportation feats, his time altering feats, and his ability to lift and moves others around just with his mind.

In Mewtwo Returns, Mewtwo (after stating that his power had only grown stronger since last time) erased Giovanni's memory, as well as the memory of the other Rocket's on his remote island, while teleporting the island, along with the clone inhabitants, under the ground to a secluded paradise. He moved the entire thing under the ground, and he did it all with Knuckles the Echidna's voice (it was a different voice actor. Not really digging it but meh).



> IN YOUR OPINION.



Actually it wasn't my opinion. It was the consensus of the thread. I read it. I saw your reply there as well. It said "Ice Beam ftw!", which is Rayquaza's 4x weakness. Hmmmm...

Also it wasn't my opinion that Mewtwo solo'd all those animeverses. I didn't know what universes he could solo, if any, so I checked up on it and found such a discussion, which wasn't much of a debate. It wasn't even a fanboy thing either. It was a pretty intelligent discussion listing legitimate feats and possible counters, and that was the list that came up. I even brought up the two that they said he could *not* solo, and while I didn't get why he couldn't solo Evangelion, what they were explaining even made sense to someone who doesn't know the series, like me. They simply listed universes he could solo, and those he could not, using factual feats about him on all platforms.

The only one that roused any debate was Mewtwo vs One Piece, though from the start the Mewtwo side had the best points, and ultimately the One Piece side conceded after new facts were brought to the table.


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 7, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



In these next parts, you seem to be under the false pretense that raw power has anything to do with beating Mewtwo. Raw power is the worst  method of trying to fight him. The next counter points aren't really my arguments, though I did add my take to them. They are existing arguments as this has been done before. You can _try_ to find some kind of fault with them, but it's not my problem. They're not my arguments. I just found them factual and intelligent. One of the guys who argued the most in Mewtwo's favor also made points against him, even more than I was able to list. It wasn't bias, as his points are legit.



Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Narutoverse- All the Uchiha (and probably Hashirama) have amazing mental restistance. Not to mention Hashirama can apparently regenerate instantly. Zetsu can simply touch Mewtwo and gain all his powers, Kabuto can revive dead IMMORTAL opponents, Minato can probably outspeed Mewtwo (since he is literally teleporting) or put him down with Shiki Fujin, Madara's poisonous flowers can kill Mewtwo, since he needs to breathe, Onoki can fire a friggen' laser, etc.



Itachi: "It's too late. I've already got you in mah Genju-
MewTwo: "Genjustu? Right?"
Itachi: "Heeey..."
MewTwo: "You're in my illusion now, bitch."

Oh boy. Uchiha vs Mewtwo. Lol. I would really love to see all these "amazing mental resistances" that somehow compare to Mewtwo's mental feats (especially the featless Hashirama), and don't be thinking "Lol Genjutsu defense", it doesn't work on someone who doesn't use Genjutsu. Mewtwo's mental powers are not illusions. The characters in Naruto haven't displayed any kind of mental resistance on the level of what Mewtwo's shown, such as large-scale memory-erasing and casual mind-reading, or actual reality warping. They won't even be able to form a strategy with their every thought in the open. I've yet to see a great mental feat outside of Genjutsu. They've never faced an opponent with Mewtwo's mental capabilities.

You should know by now that I'm an extreme Itachitard, who has the best  mental-like feats in the manga if you're talking mindrape, but no. Mewtwo rapes, and I'm only one of the consensus who agrees:






I've not seen a mental feat from any of them that's on par with that of Mewtwo's, at all, while I have seen Mewtwo own an Alakazam in the mental department, while Alakazam has a canon 5,000 I.Q. in his Dex entry. If anything, Mewtwo's mental prowess shows _he_ has superfluous defenses against _their_ mind tricks.

Mind-raping aside, you're forgetting Mewtwo possesses telekinesis and psychokinesis as well. Any mental resistance Itachi might have isn't going to stop him from being picked up and tossed like a rag doll, or prevent him from having his neck psychokinetically snapped. If a character in Naruto had that ability, he'd be revered as a god. Nagato had a portion of what Mewtwo was capable of, with the moving things without touching them and whatnot, and look at the wank he's gotten. A character like Mewtwo would win every NBD if he were a ninja. Not many would argue in opposition aside from wanting to troll, or for a challenge.

And the Sharingan is going to help very little here, since Mewtwo can fly and teleport well out of any range Itachi could hope to reach, while Mewtwo himself is capable of controlling/wiping minds from a great distance, even if he cannot physically see his targets (Mewtwo Returns, and actually Strikes Back too). Nothing stops him from teleporting into the upper atmosphere to start mind-raping, or to begin forming his planetary storm, or teleporting out of range and using his psychokinesis, the same that he used to overpower Alakazam's mind, whose mind is already far beyond Shikamaru's, with an anime Dex I.Q. of 5,000.

Hashirama's regeneration is great and all, but it does nothing to save him from being controlled of having his memories wiped, or being teleported to a location where his regen will do him a fat lotta good.

Yeah, Zetsu is gonna touch Mewtwo, for sure. It's not like Mewtwo can form barriers to prevent physical touch, use psychokinesis to stop and throw back opponents who try to touch him, fly way out of range from someone who can't fly, or teleport instantly. Also, Zetsu copies through the target's chakra, which is something Mewtwo does not possess. Not like Zetsu will come close to touching Mewtwo, especially if he decides to mind-snipe or Storm KO from the upper atmosphere.

Mewtwo doesn't have to deal with immortal zombies. Not like he'd bother to stay in their range and barrier their attacks or psychokinetically throw them back all day, or teleport them away, but he could. It would kinda be much easier to just teleport out of their possible range, and kinda just... go for Kabuto. Mind reading rules, as he'll know every secret of the technique through Kabuto's mind, and will have no problem controlling him to end the technique, and then slit his own throat or something. He doesn't even need to be in Kabuto's presence to do... any of this.

Or, Mewtwo could just mind-fuck/mentally snap his neck before he even uses the Jutsu. I'm pretty sure that if Kabuto were being held by Mewtwo's psychokinesis, unable to move, he wouldn't be able to use any Jutsu. Just throwing that out there as well.

If all else fails, I'd call a planetary life-wiping storm a bit more threatening than an army of immortal ninjas. At the least, Mewtwo can outright avoid the ninjas completely.

I would love to see Shiki Fujin, even with its Gogo Gadget arm try to catch something that can teleport in an instant, or outright move out of its range.

And sure, Madara's poisonous flowers... wait, we know what those do? Anyway, it's not like Mewtwo was the dominant force, bar none, in a Gen 1 Pokemon world where Poisonpowder, Sleep Powder, and Stun Spore Pokemon weren't common. I don't see them being trouble for Mewtwo, and I don't see this either. Mewtwo's not grounded, and the pollen isn't getting through his psychokinetic barrier if more powerful attacks cannot. Mewtwo also has the luxury of being able to fly and/or teleport waaaaaaaaaaaay out of its range. I really don't see Mewtwo staying grounded. You're vastly restricting his mobility.

And apparently Mewtwo doesn't need to breathe so much, as we see himself and Mew flying in space in the opening, and we see himself and Mew flying in the upper atmosphere in the movie where oxygen is _very_ thin. I suspect having a psychic shield/bubble would explain this. Either way, this point isn't that important if not valid.

And when Oonoki fires his "friggen laser", Mewtwo won't be there. If he is, let's pray Mewtwo's aim with redirecting Oonoki's lasers isn't spot-on like it was with Gyarados'.

Tobi has the legitimate chance of getting within Mewtwo's range via teleportation himself, but Mewtwo teleports faster, and possesses Future Sight. Also, Tobi's secret won't be so much of a secret to Mewtwo, and Tobi's own mind will give away when he's gonna make himself tangible.

If being intangible really has jack shit to do with avoiding psychokinesis, since it itself isn't a tangible technique.


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 7, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> One Pieceverse- Prime Whitebeard has been hyped to destroy the world. His old age was Island Busting level, despite being handicapped. Akainu and Aokiji together, destroyed an island/changed its weather patterns. Not to mention there is Roger and Shiki, the latter of which can levitate anything he wants and chuck it at his foe. Mewtwo doesn't hurt a Logia.



That Whitebeard destroying the world thing sounds like a hyperbole, but whatever. Raw power and fancy Logia is nice and all, but it doesn't help them much here. Mewtwo wasn't hyped to destroy the world. He really was about to commit planetary genocide with that storm. Also, none of this saves them from having their minds raped. You seem to forget that Mewtwo also can levitate, and teleport, whatever he wants, in massive quantities and size. Let me point out some awesome counter arguments for you:



			
				Seyta said:
			
		

> Ultimate Deathsaurer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				Lucaniel said:
			
		

> Chibi_Hao said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				Ultimate Deathsaurer said:
			
		

> Agmaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				AeroNin said:
			
		

> *Not like Mewtwo needs to react. He has Future Sight.*





			
				Ultimate Deathsaurer said:
			
		

> Tranquil Fury said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				Ultimate Deathsaurer said:
			
		

> Icy_eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				Emperor Joker said:
			
		

> *You know I just realised he also mind wiped pretty much everybody who met him at the end of the first movie, That's Team Rocket, Nurse Joy, Ash and Crew, all those other trainers, plus the original pokemon he got his clones from. Hell I think he even turned back time as well. How's that for massive psychic power*





			
				Ultimate Deathsaurer said:
			
		

> Mappa Douji said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				Agmaster said:
			
		

> *ALSO, why are people thinking OP high tiers have high mental shielding? And if you say haki, then until it is known what haki is made of/what it does then haki should be stripped from fights. Because we're all just guessing, non?*





			
				Mappa Douji said:
			
		

> *Note that if Alakazam can out perform a supercomputer, then Mewtwo logically could do more so. Apperently a super computer can execute approximately 100 million instructions per second. Alakazam can out do 100 million instructions per second. Mewtwo can out do Alakazam.*





			
				Ultimate Deathsaurer said:
			
		

> > *Which made him turn out to be weaker then Whitebeard.*
> 
> 
> *I thought that was a given really. Earthquake > storm. But you do have to factor in how he uses his powers. An earthquake isn't really useful vs something that can fly. You also have to factor where he moved the lake, under the mountain. I doubt that cave is accessable since he wanted to protect the spring. So what do you call that?*
> ...





			
				Ultimate Deathsaurer said:
			
		

> > *The ocean is going to hit Don with Aokiji freezing it?*
> 
> 
> *They're gonna freeze it while Mewtwo is mind controlling them? This shit goes both ways pal.*





			
				Banhammer said:
			
		

> *Aokiji freezing the ocean as Mewtwo unfreezes it?
> Whitebeard quaking the earth as Mewtwo turns him into a monkey or baby?
> 
> 
> ...





			
				Ultimate Deathsaurer said:
			
		

> *[YouTube Video]
> 
> 5:02, Sebrina turns people into dolls.
> 
> ...





			
				Ultimate Deathsaurer said:
			
		

> > *Until Darkness came in. Too bad One piece doesn't have a darkness logia.....Oh wait.*
> 
> 
> 
> *Too bad upper tier legendaries tend to not give a shit about the elemental cycle. Shadow Ball is a Ghost type move, neither Mew or Mewtwo gave a shit about this fact.*





			
				Ultimate Deathsaurer said:
			
		

> Kimimaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				Ultimate Deathsaurer said:
			
		

> > *Its not like Aokiji can freeze the Ocean. Whitebeard split it. And Blackbeard put a Blackhole into the crack. Sucking in Mewtwo while he is flying.*
> 
> 
> *It's not like Mewtwo can teleport... Oh wait.*





			
				Darth Nihilus said:
			
		

> Kimimaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				Mappa Douji said:
			
		

> *How do they counter mind rape? He can do this over a radius and can do it quickly. So basically we have a verse full of toddlers in the mind.*





			
				Ultimate Deathsaurer said:
			
		

> > *So can Enel teleport. And Aokiji.*
> 
> 
> *Oh? As in space-time manipulation? Mewtwo doesn't need to see his foes, he mind wiped from under a fucking mountain.*





			
				=Ultimate Deathsaurer said:
			
		

> > *When has Mewtwo's shields block Multi city block busters?*
> 
> 
> *He isn't going to be there for it.*
> ...





			
				Mappa Douji said:
			
		

> *Not only this^ but they may be fodder in terms of power, but like said they have plot shields. Power doesn't even always matter. They could have planet destroying attacks but if they have no psychic resistance it will do them nothing now will it?
> 
> So prove OP has the mental resistance to stand up to a creature who makes all other psychics in his universe(at the time) seem like fodder.*


----------



## God (Mar 7, 2012)

Justin - no.


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 7, 2012)

^ At least I tagged it, bro. HS didn't tag his/her response. Don't have to bother clicking it if you don't want. I kinda already said that. 'Twas a shit ton of typing too, like 50K characters or something. 10 AM. I need sleep.

And like I said, I'm not bothering with it anymore. I mean look at all the tl;dr. That was my grand finale. I didn't start this, but I'm ending it. I don't come in telling someone their favorite Pokemon is underrated (unrightfully so) when they're not doing any harm, and then keep going on about it. He/she (I'm confused) shouldn't have even said anything. And it's not like I was the only one involved. I just had more to say, so I just opted to say it all at once and be done. I hate long debates that drag on.


*Spoiler*: __ 



And here are some more quotes. One that I missed was despite one character being able to turn into light, he still obviously has a mind, which can be raped.



			
				Ultimate Deathsaurer said:
			
		

> Darth Nihilus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				Mappa Douji said:
			
		

> *Mewtwo blocked hyper beam at the last minute, that part should be noted and casually reflected it.*





			
				Ultimate Deathsaurer said:
			
		

> Darth Nihilus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				Darth Nihilus said:
			
		

> *I wish Lugia was that powerful *





			
				Ultimate Deathsaurer said:
			
		

> *This should be a fun little tidbit for powerscaling purposes.
> 
> [YouTube Video]
> 
> ...





			
				Ultimate Deathsaurer said:
			
		

> *You do realize he could reduce the all to the size of dolls right? How the hell are the going to hit something with space-time fucking teleportation that can mindrape from under a mountain?*





			
				Emperor Joker said:
			
		

> Omega Level said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				Ultimate Deathsaurer said:
			
		

> > *I was owning ass *
> 
> 
> *No, you really weren't. This:
> ...



Many of these points can apply to other universes as well, like the Narutoverse, though it's not saying much. Narutoverse is actually pretty weak compared to other anime/manga.



> DBZ-  Only Farmer with a shotgun gets defeated by Mewtwo.
> Anything else kills him with an energy blast.



What. Horrible. Underration.

Actually, any DBZ character who isn't like Frieza or Babidi is susceptible to a mental rape/mind wipe. Mewtwo doesn't need sheer power to win his fights. He is far from a conventional fighter. It's a stretch, but he can make his opponents forget how to even use their own techniques by altering their memories. Mind rape itself is a very damaging attack without having to erase memories too. Speed of fucking thought.

He's still capable of being taken out by pretty much anyone in the series though with all that aside. He's not solo'ing it for sure.



> I haven't read the other except Bleach which Aizen is immortal.



Which will do nothing to prevent his mind from being wiped and controlled.



Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> ^ Exactly, if raised correctly and built like you want it. Same can be said about any pokemon. If you raise them to be this way, they can be the best



Actually, they can't. Heracross can beat Mewtwo with Choice Scarf, as its Atk along with STAB Megahorn OHKO's it without max Def and HP, but Mewtwo could easily run a Choice Scarf and just OHKO it with Psychic/Psystrike. Some Pokemon just work better than others. That's why tiers exist.




And that does it for me. Whew. The fact that Mewtwo has such strong points going for it in pretty good debates on it solo'ing other universes speaks volumes for itself. And you can be like "Rayquaza beats Mewtwo" just to spite it, even though in the Rayquaza thready you actually posted in Mewtwo's favor, pretty heavily. No clue what that was about. Take this for what you will, and let the Mewtwo hate go. There wasn't a whole _ton_ of huge Mewtwo talk before _someone_ came in to cause controversy. Is it... that bad to you that people actually like him? You can go on talking about Genesect and how cool he is. Pretty sure no one's gonna tell you to 'shut yer fanboy trap youn' whippersnapper!'


----------



## God (Mar 7, 2012)

You just insinuated Mewtwo could beat Arceus, Rayquaza and Deoxys. Lolno.


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 7, 2012)

Justin, ever considered writing Novels?



> You just insinuated Mewtwo could beat Arceus, Rayquaza and Deoxys. Lolno.



Mewtwo did defeat Deoxys in the manga, which Manga Deoxys is stronger then Anime Deoxys. Manga Mewtwo is also weaker then Anime Mewtwo. That is why he compared to Rayquaza, lol at beating Arceus.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Mar 7, 2012)

Formation Y said:


> How can you be excited about this game. It's the same formula since the 90s . Handheld Pokemon got old years ago.



Then why even comment on here? Keep your complaints to yourself.



Basilikos said:


> I never got that rep.



lol Sorry. I tried to but it wouldn't let me. I already gave you res before... I'll give them to you when I can though :3


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 7, 2012)

Insinuated? You mean I didn't make it clear enough? FFFFFFFFF

In the anime with anime feats, it wouldn't even be a match, until it got to Arceus, but even then... why did the movie... I had such high hopes 

Also game Mewtwo and game Arceus is close. Even Smogon admits this. Movie-wise, I'm just not impressed with Arceus, and I had high expectations because of who he was. He didn't show anything super hax. I like him in the games. I wanna use one for each plate, but I felt that that movie was... disappointing 



Formation Y said:


> The only way for Pokemon to be decent again is to make a Console game.



Well then good news! They've invented this thing called the GameBoy Player. I've been playing my Yellow Version on the fuckin' big screen!


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 7, 2012)

Mewtwo CAN beat Arceus, Deoxys and Rayquaza. Mewtwo is still one of the largest threats in the Ubers tier. This is strictly game talk. I don't care about power levels in the anime.



Formation Y said:


> Pokemon is broken. The same formula leaving you with a boring end result. The new pokemon are going to be boring. The two pokemon in the picture aren't any diffent from the first one. The only way for Pokemon to be decent again is to make a Console game.



Your opinion is awful, get over it.


----------



## God (Mar 7, 2012)

In the anime, the three dragons made a universe. Arceus > them.


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 7, 2012)

Ok can you guys make your own thread and move this "which legendary is stronger" debate there please?


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 7, 2012)

I am not going to respond to you Justin. I have learned throughout the years that if someone is a fan of something or in love with something, they overrate a character and will never, no matter what, be able to see or admit that their favorite character is not as strong as they think and who they lose to. Especially one as young as you. So I am ending this discussion.


----------



## Sunrider (Mar 7, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> Ok can you guys make your own thread and move this "which legendary is stronger" debate there please?


Or, you know, you could make some Black/White 2 discussion if you're that desperate to get back on topic. 

But since threads like this kind of hinge on the release of new details, we're down to just re-hashing speculation. 


Jυstin said:


> There wasn't a whole _ton_ of huge Mewtwo talk before _someone_  came in to cause controversy. Is it... that bad to you that people  actually like him? You can go on talking about Genesect and how cool he  is. Pretty sure no one's gonna tell you to 'shut yer fanboy trap youn'  whippersnapper!'


It really comes down to this. 

Hiruzen, I don't know if you're old enough to remember, but Mewtwo is the original badass, original legendary. You're hatin' like he was made obsolete a long time ago, but not even close. 

It's just an acknowledgement that since his introduction, Mewtwo has been the star of two films, been critically hailed as a compelling character in at least one, and _remained_ consistently powerful and competitive; there's never really been any replacement (you can than Game Freak for that).

Justin didn't have to overrate much of anything: in the anime, he was  god-like (displaying more raw power and vision than even the vaunted  Alpha Pokemon), in the manga, he's more grounded, but still a walking  nightmare, and even limiting it to the game, he has only a handful of  absolute threats, and _even those_ he can be readily equipped to counter. In any medium, he's as uber as has been stated. 


For a couple of us, Mewtwo is our favorite 'mon, and it _just so happens_ that he's been consistently powerful, complex, and popular since Pokemon's release, and we enjoy celebrating that fact. What's to bitch about?


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 7, 2012)

Le Petit Mort said:


> Or, you know, you could make some Black/White 2 discussion if you're that desperate to get back on topic.


An occational side track is alright but the rate this one has been going it really should be its own thread.

But very well. Do you think any other Pokemon besides Kyurem will get new forms in this game?


----------



## Sunrider (Mar 7, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> An occational side track is alright but the rate this one has been going it really should be its own thread.
> 
> But very well. Do you think any other Pokemon besides Kyurem will get new forms in this game?


Honestly, I kind of doubt it. 

What I do expect is more story involvement from the varying legendary triumvirates: the "Musketeers" and the Kami trio. They saw only the most vestigial impact on game play, I'd like to see how they interact with the Tao trio this time around.


----------



## God (Mar 7, 2012)

Mewtwo is a tryhard Pokemon, don't kid yourselves folks.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 7, 2012)

I am old enough to remember. 

I am not denying that Mewtwo is powerful, he is one of the strongest characters in Pokemon, however, there are pokemon on or beyond his level and he is in no way universe soloing. I saw some good stuff from him in the movies, but nothing beyond buildings busting. 

*and Mewtwo cloning the Pokemon thing.... no. He used technology to do that not his own power.

Now I am done.


----------



## Sunrider (Mar 7, 2012)

On his level? Sure. Beyond it? _Only_ Arceus might have that distinction, and even then, as has been repeatedly stated, that doesn't save Arceus from a spanking. 

And I'll grant you the speculative nature of pitting characters from different titles against each other, but it's fair enough to speculate Mewtwo's lead against all but the most powerful characters of other titles. 

You're steady unwilling to acknowledge anime Mewtwo's nonchalant manipulation of the world and creatures around him: creating worldwide storms with a flick of his wrist, blocking powers _while_ picking epic fights, and unmaking-rearranging entire landscapes while simultaneously altering others' consciousness. It's fair to say this is a character capable of going toe-to-toe with _lots_ of heavy hitters from _lots_ of different titles, most of which without breaking a sweat.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 7, 2012)

Arceus is the only one who is beyond Mewtwo, the others I listed are on the same level. 

And No, I watched the movie before, he did nothing impressive that any other legendary pokemon couldn't do.


----------



## Wicked (Mar 7, 2012)

The only thing I wanna see with this horrible game is a Flying Eevee. Dragon Eevee too


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 7, 2012)

Formation Y said:


> The only thing I wanna see with this horrible game is a Flying Eevee. Dragon Eevee too


What makes you so sure it's horrible when we know so little about it? Also there won't be new Eeveelutions, this isn't a new generation it's sequels to the games in the generation we're already in.


----------



## Sunrider (Mar 7, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> What makes you so sure it's horrible when we know so little about it? Also there won't be new Eeveelutions, this isn't a new generation it's sequels to the games in the generation we're already in.


Don't blame him, when you stop paying attention to the games and just bitch for the sake of bitching, it's easy to miss little mistakes like that.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 7, 2012)

Gaiash bro.. i don't know you that well.. but don't bother with him.. he'll go away..


----------



## AngryBadger (Mar 7, 2012)

Formation Y said:


> The only thing I wanna see with this horrible game is a Flying Eevee. Dragon Eevee too



Cool time machine bro.


----------



## Wicked (Mar 7, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> What makes you so sure it's horrible when we know so little about it? Also there won't be new Eeveelutions, this isn't a new generation it's sequels to the games in the generation we're already in.



The only thing thats great about this game is the Pokemon name brand slapped on it. Just new Pokemon and a different region. You can't expect anything new with this.


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 7, 2012)

Formation Y said:


> The only thing thats great about this game is the Pokemon name brand slapped on it. Just new Pokemon and a different region. You can't expect anything new with this.


Someone didn't see my list of new features that Pokemon has added and changed over the generations. This isn't a new generation but a new game in the same generation meaning there will be something new to this generation and given the sequel format there will be a lot new for this game that Black & White didn't have.

Also your console Pokemon game that doesn't fit the regular format? It already exists: Pokemon Colosseum.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Mar 7, 2012)

Did I read the herp and derp line that Mewtwo doesn't get raped by the gods of pokemon?

Arceus created a universe. A universe... A WHOLE FUCKING UNIVERSE...

Dialga is the master of time... controls fucking time man...

Palkia and Giratina, well you get the idea. I hope...


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 8, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Mewtwo CAN beat Arceus, Deoxys and Rayquaza. Mewtwo is still one of the largest threats in the Ubers tier. This is strictly game talk. I don't care about power levels in the anime.



Thank you Jason!

I don't mean to say that Mewtwo is the strongest/above all in the game either. What I've said was to point out that Mewtwo can deal with all the threats mentioned, and not that none of them can defeat him.

This whole thing started because I was saying how awesome Mewtwo was and that pretty much the only thing that could defeat a well-played Mewtwo is another well-played Mewtwo... IN STADIUM. I was talking about Generation 1, which has nothing to do with any of the current Ubers or the current metagame and its mechanics. I think this, along with the quote I posted, was what caused the anti-Mewtwo stuff. This was the post.



> *Amnesia*
> 
> ~ Amnesia
> ~ Psychic
> ...



The bolded was what might also have started the conflict, but these aren't even my own words. I just quoted this from Smogon to talk about the set and to explain why Amnesia is a staple in this Gen 1 set.



Smogon also has plenty else to say about game Mewtwo. These are not my words. These come from the Poke'geniuses, as in, they know more about the game than most of us probably ever will. The lengths they go to to come up with these... They're not even fan-based. It's just all about facts and data, though they will use it to jab or praise accordingly.

*Spoiler*: _Gen 1_ 





			
				Smogon said:
			
		

> *RBY Mewtwo is the single most powerful Pokmon in any generation. Nothing even comes close to the raw destructive power of this thing.* That's all there is to be said about the joy that enters the heart of a 6-year-old when he captures the Uber and can truly call themselves a Pokmon Master.






*Spoiler*: _Gen 3_ 





			
				Smogon said:
			
		

> The best special sweeper in the game, most likely. Its Speed lets it outrun common foes like Latias, Latios, and Lugia. It OHKOes physical walls like Groudon with Ice Beam, drops Metagross with the threat of Flamethrower (or just uses Thunder(bolt)), and takes down Skarmory with a Fire or Electric move. It can use Substitute with 404 HP or more to stop most Blissey and Deoxys-D cold, or just use Taunt to beat it and just about any other Calm Mind user except a lucky Kyogre. *This is the sole reason Choice Band Deoxys-A is on some teams.*






*Spoiler*: _Gen 4_ 





			
				Smogon said:
			
		

> Mewtwo, also known as the classic "God" of Pokemon, is certainly no slouch. Its offensive stats and huge Speed coupled with its amazing offensive movepool, giving coverage on pretty much any Pokemon, are hard to compare with other Pokemon. *Mewtwo might have to share its throne with Kyogre, Darkrai, and other powerful threats; however, Mewtwo has a lot going for it with its "perfectly placed" stats and vast movepool.* One of Mewtwo's most fearsome qualities is its amazing versatility. It can function well as a sweeper, a wall to many threats in the Ubers metagame with its underestimated bulk and plethora of defensive moves, or a supporter, so one must be extremely careful of Mewtwo's sheer unpredictability. In fact, Mewtwo's many skills make it pretty much uncounterable. Mewtwo's only bad qualities are its bad STAB and lack of resistances that a lot of other Uber Pokemon can boast, but these are very minor faults. *"Fear" is the one thing you should think about when facing a Mewtwo, as it is one of the most dangerous Pokemon in the game.*






*Spoiler*: _Gen 5_ 





			
				Smogon said:
			
		

> Mewtwo, the original Uber. Sporting immense Special Attack, an elite Speed stat, reasonable bulk, superb coverage, and a movepool chock full of auxiliary moves, *Mewtwo is one of the dominating forces in the Uber tier.* This generation, Mewtwo gained a powerful new STAB move in Psystrike, hitting many Ubers on their weaker defensive stat and sweeping right through its old nemeses, Chansey and Blissey. *Mewtwo's combination of power and coverage is so strong that many teams are forced to revenge kill it.* If prodigious special sweeping power isn't what you're looking for, Mewtwo can also put its bulk and support options to work with a defensive set. Its weak typing and lack of resistances bite, but its ability to spread burns, put up screens, and pack a very fast Taunt still makes Mewtwo a difficult wall to break. *Fear Mewtwo, for it is one of the best Pokemon in the game, and arguably the best special sweeper.*






*Spoiler*: _Checks and counters_ 





			
				Smogon said:
			
		

> Very few Pokemon can claim to safely wall Mewtwo. *The closest thing to a counter is specially defensive Dark Arceus*, who can survive Mewtwo's Aura Sphere and KO back with Payback. *The damage it takes is still severe though, so it must be carefully conserved for this purpose*. Psychic Arceus is a reasonably safe choice, but sun-boosted Fire Blast will leave a mark, and *if Mewtwo has Shadow Ball then Psychic Arceus will lose*. Specially defensive Giratina is capable of taking a boosted Ice Beam, *but can do nothing in return except phaze Mewtwo*. *If it is raining*, Jirachi, Bronzong and Metagross all do a fine job of handling Mewtwo. Jirachi in particular can even use U-turn as Mewtwo switches out to buy its team momentum.
> 
> In neutral weather, walling Mewtwo depends on which moves Mewtwo has. *If Mewtwo does not have Psystrike*, Ho-Oh *(if it avoids Stealth Rock)*, Kyogre, Chansey, and Blissey can handle Mewtwo. *Without Ice Beam*, Lugia and both Giratina formes do a fine job, although *sun-boosted Fire Blast will severely damage Lugia*. *Without Aura Sphere*, Heatran, Tyranitar, and Dialga can take a hit and strike back. Finally, *without Fire Blast*, Jirachi, Psychic Arceus, defensive Ghost Arceus, Bronzong, and Metagross give Mewtwo a hard time.
> 
> *In the worst case scenario, a faster Pokemon can revenge kill Mewtwo.* Choice Scarf Kyogre is powerful enough to KO Mewtwo even after it has used Calm Mind, while physical Choice Scarf users such as Zekrom and Victini can punch through Mewtwo's unboosted Defense stat. Choice Scarf Hydreigon is immune to Psystrike and can threaten Dark Pulse should Mewtwo stay in, or U-turn should it switch out. Finally, Normal Arceus and Giratina-O can hit Mewtwo hard with priority. *Although neither can OHKO*, both are capable of surviving an *unboosted* hit to attack twice. Choice Band Scizor can also revenge kill *a weakened Mewtwo*, but cannot survive Fire Blast.






They aren't naming a lot of legends in the counters section, and they're barring every Arceus but Dark and Psychic, which can still be KO'd depending on what Mewtwo is running. They've said this for Psychic Arceus, and Dark Arceus has to watch out, because if both are fighting to counter each other, Mewtwo could shut down this specially defensive Dark Arceus with Payback by giving itself the lowest speed possible, and using either Bulk Up or Power Swap (which, by being slower counters Swords Dance and Calm Mind Arceus, which are common, in general) along with Drain Punch (to recover the damage it's received), Thief (to fuck up Arceus' typing and weakening Payback) and Aura Sphere (if using Power Swap). This is just to say... Mewtwo can have an answer for any counter, even if it doesn't readily have it.

They've also noted other Ubers who could counter Mewtwo if Mewtwo doesn't have a specific attack, which insinuates that if Mewtwo wants to specifically KO any of them, it can, and that it usually requires it to be revenge-killed, meaning after Mewtwo has been out and usually has sustained some damage.

They also listed 4 good moves to have on Mewtwo to make sure it's not easily countered, in the form of Ice Beam, Psystrike, Aura Sphere, and Fire Blast (or Flamethrower). As I said, Mewtwo often carries fire, so Genesect's in trouble. Actually, Ice Beam can even be replaced with Shadow Ball to cover other Psychics which run around Ubers (though Dragons do too) and still hits Lugia and Giratina hard, which is a moveset I was thinking about, giving Mewtwo its most powerful STAB move along with Aura Sphere, Shadow Ball, and Flamethrower/Fire Blast, which also cover its 3 weaknesses. In Gen 4, I did the same thing only with Grass Knot in Psystrike's place, cause it OHKO'd Groudon and a TON of other Pokemon.

It also says a lot when smogon specifies that a Choice Banded Scizor can take out a _weakened_ Mewtwo, and not one at full HP, because the damage that this Scizor is capable of is insane. What I mean is, Mewtwo is still a threat in the game and makes an impact. It should never be downplayed.


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 8, 2012)

I have to be fair to Arceus as well. Barring a specific bout between Arceus and Mewtwo, this is what Smogon has to say about Arceus overall:



			
				Smogon said:
			
		

> After the pre-battle tintinnabulation is completed, *please stare in pure, unadulterated horror and ominous presentiment at what is unequivocally the best and most versatile Pokemon in the game.* Dare not incur Arceus's divine wrath, or else the consequences shall be severe and merciless, and life shall become but an evanescent wisp.



Obviously they mean all-in-all, as in vs the metagame, as they've already said that Arceus vs Mewtwo specifically won't particularly end well without a specific kind of strategy to fight Mewtwo, which also can be countered. Still, Arceus' stat placement makes it god-like in the game, as it can do anything. It doesn't excel at a specific role, which bites (just like Mewtwo's poor offensive and defensive typing, which doesn't stop it), but it can pull off damn near whatever it wants to without fail.

Gen 1 Mewtwo was a beast. It could boost its already-insane Special Atk and Special Def sharply with Amnesia. Now, Arceus has the overall edge thanks to the fact that it has Swords Dance. After the Special split in Gen 2, with Amnesia going to boost the defensive special stat, Mewtwo lost the edge that Arceus now has. It can sharply boost its Atk, and it has a STAB 80 base priority to feed off of it. Mewtwo boosts its offensive stats slower. It lacks something like Nasty Plot, which could be for good reason, because it's powerful enough without it.

All that aside, I personally do like in-game Arceus. It's really fun. This is a set I like to use:

@ Draco Plate
~Swords Dance
~Dragon Claw
~Overheat
~Earthquake / Extremespeed

Nothing resists this setup, as both Earthquake and Overheat cover all the Steel types, which are the only type to resist Dragon Claw. The EVs and Nature vary depending on what the user wants from this set, as Arceus' solid 120 base allows it to run pretty much any stat combination and still work, albeit differently. It's hella fun to use.


As for the anime... it's (ty)rant time.


I don't really care about the hype of Arceus "creating the universe" and all that marketing shit that Nintendo did while backing themselves into a corner by not saving the "god of Pokemon" for the last Gen, because they can't top it now. I just don't. I look at the feats. I was hoping to see some in the Arceus movie, but I was kinda disappointed. I was disappointed by all of them. Out of all the Pokemon ever shown in the anime, not a single one of them has shown quite the array of haxed/overpowered/over-the-top/unstoppable abilities that Mewtwo has. Arceus is stated to be like the Pokemon god, but the feats and things Mewtwo has done on screen even more appear as if they were an act of god.

Many of the things Mewtwo has done (not been hyped to do, but done on screen) _are_ actually akin to what gods in mythology have been depicted doing. On top of erasing memories, wiping minds and being able to control individuals as puppets while causing them to forget everything that had happened during the past few months completely, reading minds, being the most powerful Psychic in a universe where common psychics can warp realities and turn people in to dolls, resetting time (end of First Movie), flying and teleporting, possessing an impenetrable psychic barrier that blocks oncoming attacks, being able to mentally redirect attacks such as lightning and pure energy back at the opponent, being able to mentally pick up/move objects/individuals and do whatever he pleases with them without even moving, being able to levitate an entire hoard of Pokemon and fly them around with himself, being able to teleport an entire island and its inhabitants to an underground location, being able to completely obliterate island-sized structures with a mere outburst of his untapped/restrained mental power while creating beams of psychokinetic energy which appear to be large enough to be visible from space, being able to wipe the memories of individuals that he cannot see FROM under the ground, being able to fire off an array of psychokinetic blasts that have effects ranging from explosions to turning its targets into solid stone, and being able to create planet-sized storms of a violent nature and which are capable of wiping out all life on the planet JUST by casually waving his hand in a circle, I've forgotten to mention two other things.

In Mewtwo Returns, we see him overseeing what's going on during a storm on his mountain from a remote location in the center of the lake which is in the center of the valley, which the mountain borders. From that distance via his own crafted technology, he sees a bus fall off the road on the side of the cliff, and from that distance, picks it up and sets it back on the road, without having to leave his remote location. He doesn't even need to be close.

Also, in Mewtwo Strikes back, there is this famous line. "I will block all the Pokemon's special abilities/powers with my psychic power. Now we shall truly see who rules. Go!". Think about that. The casual use of his psychic power allows him to prevent a Pokemon from using any of its special abilities other than scratching, biting, tackling, kicking, punching, or anything else, which he could stop via psychokinesis. How is that not broken? It wasn't just one Pokemon either, and it wasn't with effort. He blocked a large amount of well-trained Pokemon (including the clones which were shown to have superior abilities) from using any of their special abilities, while at the same time going one-on-one with Mew and having no problem with fighting Mew while he was doing this (And Mew's no average opponent in the anime. It possesses a few similar powers that have been shown to rival Mewtwo's). It might be possible to assume a Psychic Pokemon could somewhat resist this, but look at what Mewtwo did to Alakazam.

How is this not god-like? How does anime Arceus, what he's displayed, top this? Had he had the last power I mentioned, Dialga and Palkia wouldn't have been a problem. Roar of Time? Spacial Rend? With those being blocked, they wouldn't be able to do anything to Arceus except charge into him and pray to 'Arceus' for the best. Palkia and Dialga's abilities are useless against a Pokemon who can block them with its mind. That's pretty broken, and hasn't been seen elsewhere by any of the other Poke's. None of this is hype either. I'm just listing off from memory things Mewtwo has done in his movies.

Deoxys _has_ been able to clone itself into mindless drones to collect Pokemon and store them in a water tower. Mewtwo has been able to create some kind of weird genetically altered scifi psychic Pokeballs that act like they have a mind of their own and are capable of capturing owned Pokemon, even inside of their Pokeballs, and he summoned them out of nowhere like a badass.

He was also the only Pokemon (I think) to use other Pokemon as if he were a skilled Pokemon trainer. This is why it's hard to look at Mewtwo as a Pokemon. He's actually battled with them, and he possesses a massive amount of depth compared to other Pokemon (though I humbly believe Lucario has shown a good amount of depth in his movie special too). He acts like a human, thinks like a human, philosophizes like a human. He's built a lab with very advanced genetic cloning machinery and other intricate designs and had done it all in a devious plot to clone a bunch of the most powerful trainer's Pokemon for himself to keep after he'd wiped out the rest of the planet. That's... pretty deep and complex. Compare that to the other Pokemon. It's not only because Mewtwo can speak human language that people regard him unlike other Pokemon.

And the fact that Mewtwo does have such powerful arguments when it comes to him taking on other powerful universes singlehandedly, even if he would not win per say, speaks volumes in and of itself. One could make an Arceus/Deoxys/Rayquaza vs Narutoverse or One Pieceverse thread, but I don't know how far their arguments will take them. Arceus' best arguments are hype, which won't fly, and anime Deoxys and Rayquaza don't have a whole lot going for them, either, but you'd be welcome to give it a go. I won't bother to argue against them. I'll just see how it unfolds.

In short, regarding feats, I've not seen a single Pokemon on par with anime Mewtwo and all of the things he's done. It's his feats which have roused up so many debates on whether or not he could *solo* this anime universe or that anime universe. They don't come from out of nowhere.

I'm also regarding Arceus' best feats, which would be him with all the plates. Without them, it's not even worth pondering.

In short, my belief that Mewtwo can beat Arceus is based off of what they've both showcased, not hype. Unless Arceus has another movie special where it actually shows something close to this god-like hax, this isn't going to change.

/(ty)rant


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 8, 2012)

The only thing that could stop Mewtwo in its tracks in the past was a Sp. Def oriented Blissey, but now she gets shit on by Mewtwo's new Psystrike move. Nothing is safe from Mewtwo anymore. It's coverage, speed, power and respectable bulk make it an unstoppable force that needs to be revenge killed 99% of the time. One of the only things that really stands a chance against it is ExtremeSpeed Normal-type Arceus, and that turns into a who-can-kill-the-other-faster battle. Nothing is able to stall Mewtwo anymore.


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 8, 2012)

I did see a Togekiss beat a Mewtwo, Dialgia, and Giratina before with Paraflinch hax, but there is also a Mewtwo set for that stuff. I have a Will-O-Wisp Sub Mewtwo with Calm Mind that'd shut it down. I've got to give credit to the talented players, but when you take them out of the equation and just look at the Pokemon, Mewtwo's still one of the best.

On another note, anyone else notice and find it amusing yet saddening how Gyarados was UU in Gen 1 (the lowest tier), being said that Lapras does its job better, and is now OU in Gen 5, while Lapras was OU in Gen 1 and is now NU in Gen 5? Same thing happened to Persian. It's why I still play my Yellow. I'm EV training my Lv100 Persian now even though the only thing still going up when I deposit it is HP T.T


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Mar 8, 2012)

Jυstin said:


> In short, regarding feats, I've not seen a single Pokemon on par with anime Mewtwo and all of the things he's done. It's his feats which have roused up so many debates on whether or not he could *solo* this anime universe or that anime universe. They don't come from out of nowhere.
> 
> I'm also regarding Arceus' best feats, which would be him with all the plates. Without them, it's not even worth pondering.
> 
> ...



edit
taking this to the appropriate thread since you've already trolled this thread into crap, which the mods didn't give a darn about.


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 8, 2012)

For someone who supposedly created the universe, Arceus' feats and powers in the movie were terribly lackluster. But then again, Mew's also supposedly the ancestor of all Pokemon barring the man-made ones, which clashes with Arceus' info. Arceus didn't display any of the haxed groundbreaking feats your suggesting he's capable of.

If we're going by the hype and folklore, then Arceus created the universe (despite the mention of the real God in the First Movie), and Mewtwo is the most powerful Pokemon. You make it sound like that by dint of being the supposed creator of the universe, that somehow makes Arceus the strongest being in it. That logic is all wrong. By that logic, the scientists who created Mewtwo should have been stronger than he was.

Assuming he is the creator, being the creator does not just automatically equate to being the strongest. It never has, at least not in this series based on the movie. The movie didn't suggest any of that. His on-screen feats were... nothing in comparison.

Mewtwo can suppress Pokemon's special abilities with his psychokinesis, so that they are forced to fight fisticuffs only. This is canon. There goes Dialga and Palkia's power over time and space. Or he could just, wipe their minds, which doesn't take any time at all. It's not like teleportation has nothing to do with space-time, or Mewtwo sending the entire cast and crew back to the beginning of the movie.

Repeating "created the universe" doesn't do jack shit for the unimpressive feats Arceus has displayed on screen. With his feats, Mewtwo would wipe the floor with him. Maybe you'll have better luck next time if Arceus gets another movie special and *shows* us something groundbreakingly hax.

Until then, you'll just sound like a broken record with "created the universe".


----------



## Malicious Friday (Mar 8, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Nothing is able to stall Mewtwo anymore.



Why don't you just set up a Thunder Wave, Leech Seed, Substitute, and attacking moves? There's a Pokemon out there that can use Leech Seed and Thunder Wave in the same move set I think...


----------



## God (Mar 8, 2012)

Jυstin said:


> For someone who supposedly created the universe, Arceus' feats and powers in the movie were terribly lackluster. But then again, Mew's also supposedly the ancestor of all Pokemon barring the man-made ones, which clashes with Arceus' info. Arceus didn't display any of the haxed groundbreaking feats your suggesting he's capable of.
> 
> If we're going by the hype and folklore, then Arceus created the universe (despite the mention of the real God in the First Movie), and Mewtwo is the most powerful Pokemon. You make it sound like that by dint of being the supposed creator of the universe, that somehow makes Arceus the strongest being in it. That logic is all wrong. By that logic, the scientists who created Mewtwo should have been stronger than he was.
> 
> ...



Creating universe > blowing up buildings and being unable to harm Mew. Please leave the fanboyism at the door, kthnxbai.


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 8, 2012)

Via powerscaling Mewtwo should be well above town busting, thanks to Dragonair feet. If it wasn't for the giant walls of texts, I would think he was trolling, but he just doesn't know what he is talking about and can't comprehend the idea behind cosmics.


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 9, 2012)

Malicious Friday said:


> Why don't you just set up a Thunder Wave, Leech Seed, Substitute, and attacking moves? There's a Pokemon out there that can use Leech Seed and Thunder Wave in the same move set I think...



That's a nice strategy, but a lot of Mewtwo like to run Substitute or Taunt.



Cubey said:


> Creating universe > blowing up buildings and being unable to harm Mew. Please leave the fanboyism at the door, kthnxbai.



No. Arceus created the dimension where he lives, and he created the dimensions where Dialga, Giratina, and Palkia lives too. I've just watched the movie, and that was it.

Arceus also got hit square with Pikachu's Thundershock and was like "What!?". It also got thrashed by a bunch of Thunderbolts in the past. Its main form of attack consists of spamming Judgment, which has shown to just be a more explosive wider-spread form of Ash's Gible's Draco Meteor, and Hyper Beam.

He has shown nothing that Mewtwo can't handle combat-wise. Leave your misinterpreted fanboyism that way --------------------- >

<------------ no wait it's that way.



Xiammes said:


> Via powerscaling Mewtwo should be well above town busting, thanks to Dragonair feet. If it wasn't for the giant walls of texts, I would think he was trolling, but he just doesn't know what he is talking about and can't comprehend the idea behind cosmics.



Got no idea what you mean by Dragonair feet. Is this some manga reference?

You should really watch both movies again, take in the feats, and bring me something that Arceus has done that can touch Mewtwo.

You mentioned "creating black holes" which is stupid for so so many reasons. For one thing, it said Arceus created the _dimensions_ where it lives, and the dimensions for Palkia, Giratina, and Dialga. NOT the universe, or even the dimension where the humans live.

For another thing, you don't even know how Arceus would make said black holes. Is it an instant process, or does it take time? Would he first have to create a star and have it implode to form the black hole?

The warps that he formed in the movie weren't anything special. They had a very short range of affect and pulled things in slowly (look at Pikachu and Piplup). It would be a hassle for Pokemon restricted to physical movement, but not for Pokemon who can simply teleport out of its range. It was also shown that it can be flown through with a barrier up.

Because I don't agree with you doesn't make me a troll. I just don't agree with the fanboy hype which you guys have been EXAGGERATING beyond the actual truth, and have been blatantly ignoring feats presented by both Arceus and Mewtwo and just saying Arceus pwns for no other reason than "he created the universe" which isn't even true.

The idea behind cosmics? Try the idea behind feats. Even Dialga, who was praised to be able to rape Mewtwo, was seen being tackled by a _very_ slow-moving dragon. It wasn't shown near as broken as it's being made out to be, but Mewtwo HAS been. Everything said about Mewtwo have been feats he's performed on-screen, NONE of the things brought up about the 3 dragons or Arceus have been their actual feats, but fanboy dex hype. Their actual feats aren't as impressive in comparison to the hype.


----------



## God (Mar 9, 2012)

Jυstin said:


> No. Arceus created the dimension where he lives, and he created the dimensions where Dialga, Giratina, and Palkia lives too. I've just watched the movie, and that was it.
> 
> Arceus also got hit square with Pikachu's Thundershock and was like "What!?". It also got thrashed by a bunch of Thunderbolts in the past. Its main form of attack consists of spamming Judgment, which has shown to just be a more explosive wider-spread form of Ash's Gible's Draco Meteor, and Hyper Beam.
> 
> ...



I'm sorry, but we've over this already haven't we? Arceus created Dialga (time Palkia (time) and Giratina (antimatter) who are capable of creating an entire universe - shown on screen.

Creating a planetary storm (which, lol, isn't an attack) doesn't even come close.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Mar 9, 2012)

Jυstin said:


> *EDIT:* Love AdamantDitto.


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 9, 2012)

Cubey said:


> I'm sorry, but we've over this already haven't we? Arceus created Dialga (time Palkia (time) and Giratina (antimatter) who are capable of creating an entire universe - shown on screen.
> 
> Creating a planetary storm (which, lol, isn't an attack) doesn't even come close.



Where was it said or shown that Arceus created them? I JUST finished watching the Arceus movie. I should also watch the Palkia/Dialga movie again to make sure this feat isn't blown out of proportion either. And none of this spared Arceus the on-screen ass-kicking it received from common attacks that Mewtwo's had NO problem with, and none of Arceus' on-screen combat/offensive feats even come close.

Assuming that these are even true, they don't even come close to a legitimate offensive feat. Creating a planetary storm for the purpose of purging the planet of its life (which FYI constitutes as an attack) does. Even if Arceus did do this stuff, it doesn't stop him from being manhandled by Mewtwo in a fight, whose powers were designed for fighting.

I will grant you that the power of creation is amazing (depending on the method), but it's not much of a powerscale feat in terms of kicking ass or not getting your ass kicked. It has no relevance to it whatsoever, and we've seen this apparent in the movie.



Drunkenwhale said:


> This is the last place I'd ever expect to see anything dealing with my friends...
> 
> THE LAST...
> 
> ...



Wait, are you  saying that you're one of the guys from AdamantDitto, or that you know them?

I've been commenting on the vids lately


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Mar 9, 2012)

Jυstin said:


> Wait, are you  saying that you're one of the guys from AdamantDitto, or that you know them?
> 
> I've been commenting on the vids lately



According to them I am. I've known them for years... My name is Tim, I don't appear very often in the videos. I was recently in part of Kyle's Pokemon Yellow Let's Try That Again.

As far as anything else goes, I was the one who suggested Mario Kart Madness. "GOLDEN SHROOM OF JUSTICE!!!"


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 9, 2012)

Drunkenwhale said:


> According to them I am. I've known them for years... My name is Tim, I don't appear very often in the videos. I was recently in part of Kyle's Pokemon Yellow Let's Try That Again.
> 
> As far as anything else goes, I was the one who suggested Mario Kart Madness. "GOLDEN SHROOM OF JUSTICE!!!"



That's kind of fucking awesome. I mainly watch the Pokemon and Sonic vids posted. I laughed my ass off at the sprite criticism. There were a few sprites I'd have commented on as well. After seeing Matt play through Sonic Generations, I said something about him having "bottomless pit-seeking sneakers". 

I think I'm getting to the Pokemon Yellow vids. I'm actually playing Yellow now. Just finished EV training Persion, who didn't max out all that great. Now working on Pikachu. It's got Surf 

I skipped the Mario Kart Madness one because I'm not too familiar with that game, but I should take a look at it once I finish the last Generations vid. Your talks on the stream remind me of the laughs my cousins, my friends and I would have playing Smash Bros. and Mario Kart. It's probably why I laugh so hard at the jokes 

You should convince them to attempt to get Surfing Pikachu on Pokemon Stadium if they haven't already. I know what the R-2 Prime Cup's Master Ball division is like, so I could see some laughs


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Mar 9, 2012)

I'm not entirely sure Kyle wants to do that.


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 9, 2012)

Maybe mini games instead. I forgot what they were, but they were kinda lulzy. Smash Bros. is always good for a laugh anywho.


----------



## Basilikos (Mar 9, 2012)

For the first time ever in Justin's life, he types a non-TL;DR post.


----------



## God (Mar 9, 2012)

Lol planetary storm = life-purging attack when three teenagers survived it 

No, Mewtwo couldn't even hurt Mew, whereas Arceus has unleashed galaxy-sized amounts of energy. Mewtwo fries up in the atmosphere, kthnxbai.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 9, 2012)

^ Three Teenagers in a Wooden Boat


----------



## God (Mar 9, 2012)

Ouch


----------



## Sunrider (Mar 9, 2012)

Cubey said:


> Lol planetary storm = life-purging attack when three teenagers survived it


Yes, because he was_ totally_ gonna wipe out the planet _before_ swiping and cloning the Pokemon of the trainers tough enough to brave a few waves. Like, you know, was the plan all along. 


Cubey said:


> No, Mewtwo couldn't even hurt Mew, whereas Arceus has unleashed  galaxy-sized amounts of energy. Mewtwo fries up in the atmosphere,  kthnxbai.


I'm going to leave out the bit about him devoting some portion of his poser blocking 50-ish Pokemon's powers simultaneously, and just focus on the bit about him working out the inferiority complex he had by picking a fight, he never even got serious. 

And galaxy-sixed amounts of energy? Hyperbole garbage if I ever heard of it.


----------



## God (Mar 9, 2012)

Hyperbole deez


----------



## Malicious Friday (Mar 10, 2012)

Cubey said:


> Hyperbole deez



I just found mah new wallpaper


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 10, 2012)

Cubey said:


> Lol planetary storm = life-purging attack when three teenagers survived it



Those three happened to be in the epicenter of the storm, Mewtwo's lab, which Mewtwo had unaffected by the storm. Try again.



> No, Mewtwo couldn't even hurt Mew



What do you think Mewtwo is? You're essentially saying that Mewtwo couldn't hurt... itself.

This point only really makes sense if we were assuming Mew were fodder, which is stupid. Mew also wasn't gaining any headway against Mewtwo. Need I again bring up the Thunderbolts and wet cement stuff that essentially killed Arceus? This works both ways pal.



> whereas Arceus has unleashed galaxy-sized amounts of energy.



Bullshit. Galaxy-sized my ass. Watch the movie again. I just re-watched that scene. When it shows that "galaxy", it starts to zoom in (not a whole lot mind you). In the center of that light core is Arceus, who isn't a whole lot smaller than that core. He should be microscopic in comparison if it were galaxy-sized, or even if it were just country-sized.

This energy didn't seem to matter a whole lot when Arceus arrived and started fighting. I guess it's so he can fire tons of useless Hyper Beams.



> Mewtwo fries up in the atmosphere, kthnxbai.



Barrier bitch. Or he teleports, and proceeds to wipe Arceus' mind and make him his puppet. kthnx


----------



## God (Mar 10, 2012)

Ms. Kethcum and Oak didn't die either.

Um, Mewtw is not Mew. Idk who lied to you but killing Mew would not = killing itself.Hilariously bad counterargument. Thunderbolt never killed Arceus.

Tl;dr, image disagrees.



Arceus was weakened on Earth.

Mewtwo's barrier can't do shit.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 10, 2012)

Take it to the OBD.


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 10, 2012)

Hey Stunna. What Pokemon would you like to see get evolutions or see expanded on in later games? (Farfetch'd anyone? )



Cubey said:


> Ms. Kethcum and Oak didn't die either.



Good job naming a bunch of people who weren't affected as if it somehow discredits the entirety of the subplot (it's exactly like saying that fire isn't dangerous because there are survivors, which is a terrible fallacy to make), ignoring the fact that it was in fact a growing storm. A lot of people didn't die, but that's because the growing storm was stopped pre-apocalyptic. I don't even remember if they even _showed_ Delia or Oak.

He's a more intelligent response from Le Petit Mort:

"And there was the ongoing plot to clone the Pokemon of the trainers _tough enough to brave the initial storm_. Keep in mind, he sent out his challenge just before creating the storm; sending them out into a fully-fledged hurricane would have been counter-intuitive to his purposes.

That's not even pointing out that Ash & co. survived primarily by luck. But, you know... just sayin'."



> Um, Mewtw is not Mew. Idk who lied to you but killing Mew would not = killing itself.Hilariously bad counterargument. Thunderbolt never killed Arceus.



Yes it is. It's a clone of Mew. It's in his name. The two have very similar powers with the gap between their powers never quantified.

Yes Thunderbolt did kill Arceus, or rather would have, but he was saved. When Arceus was betrayed, he was zapped by a bunch of Thunderbolts from Nidoking and other fodder like that, and left utterly helpless as they slowly killed him, until they were convinced to stop their attack, but Arceus was still dying. Ash was the one who saved him.



> Tl;dr, image disagrees.



I AM talking about this image. I saw it in the movie. It looked like a galaxy to me too, but then they zoomed in a few times, not much mind you. When that orangish light in the center is almost large enough to fit on screen, you can easily see Arceus in the middle, meaning he's not that small in comparison. You can easily compare Arceus to the orange core light, and then compare the light to this picture, and see how big Arceus is in comparison. Given Arceus' size, this isn't even _close_ to a galaxy.



At around... 4:45 and on. Look at the way it zooms in and then see Arceus at the end and tell me that's galaxy-sized, because it's not.

And that "galaxy-sized" wave of energy only seemed to exist as a cinematic feat, as we don't see it play any sort of relevance anywhere else in the movie, either meaning it wasn't galaxy-sized or that it wasn't what it was made out to be, especially considering this other interesting fact about the movie:

"What _wasn't_ open to interpretation was Arceus's destruction of the meteor--or the fact that it nearly killed him. Just where was that "cosmic-level energy" then? Certainly not wasted on a rock."

That "galaxy-sized" energy isn't winning Arceus any points since it has no worthwhile feats, or any further relevance. Just drop it.



> Arceus was weakened on Earth.



From what I remember of this movie, which I had just watched to reference, this is a completely nonfactual and non-canon false claim that's not referenced or stated whatsoever, Unless you mean he was weakened by his god(sorry, Arceus)-aweful feats. There's no reason for him to have been.



> Mewtwo's barrier can't do shit.



It can and it has, repeatedly. Arceus' "galaxy-sized" energy has literally done nothing throughout the entire movie.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Mar 11, 2012)

Wait, what storm are you talking about? The one in the first movie?


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Coldhands (Mar 11, 2012)

Kinda surprised that they decided to make B&W sequels for DS. I was hoping for a brand new one for 3DS.


----------



## Scizor (Mar 11, 2012)

Yes please:



> _CoroCoro could come any day now and may carry the first Pok?mon Black 2 & White 2 information within it so be sure to keep checking back.This update shall be ammended throughout the day_



*Source:*


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 11, 2012)

Can you guys move this talk to the Strongest Pokemon thread? Thank you.


and can a mod delete all of those posts? Thanks.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 11, 2012)

I can't wait till we get full information on Black Kyurem and White Kyurem. 

also, will there be any other new pokemon?


----------



## God Movement (Mar 11, 2012)

Ah, they still make these eh


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 11, 2012)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> I can't wait till we get full information on Black Kyurem and White Kyurem.
> 
> also, will there be any other new pokemon?


I imagine we might be getting new forms for more Pokemon. Personally I'm hoping the starters get an alternate form for their final stages (come one Gamefreak, give me a fourlegged Emboar and a Samurott that looks more like an otter) though I doubt it.


----------



## Scizor (Mar 11, 2012)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> also, will there be any other new pokemon?



I'm pretty sure there won't be; this isn't Gen 6.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 11, 2012)

I just want an alternate form for Genesect. 

That is all. Remember, in Platinum we got:

Arceus, Shaymin, and Giratina


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 11, 2012)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> I just want an alternate form for Genesect.
> 
> That is all. Remember, in Platinum we got:
> 
> Arceus, Shaymin, and Giratina


I think Genesect getting a new form seems pretty likely. Its Pokedex entry mentions being modified by Team Plasma so having a pre-modification form makes perfect sense.


----------



## God (Mar 11, 2012)

- You claim Arceus' universe feats don't count towards battle, then go one to use Mewtwo's "PLANET STORMZ" which killed nothing to hype your favorite Pokemon.

- You can clearly see stars in the background of that image. The energy given off by Arceus is several thousand times the size of those little white dots (you know, STARS) meaning galaxy-sized. Horrible grasping at straws.

- Arceus was weakened by hisplates being stolen. He was not even at full power.

- Mewtwo's barrier will stop a cosmic force? Lol.


----------



## Sunrider (Mar 11, 2012)

Why would anyone assume Gensect is getting a new form? It hasn't even been officially released yet. 

If we get Genesect's predecessor, it will most likely count as a new and seperate Pokemon, and therefore probably not appear until Gen 6.


----------



## luminaeus (Mar 11, 2012)

Genesect doesn't need a new form, by all means. 

I am, however, anxious to see Black Kyurem and White Kyurem.


----------



## Scizor (Mar 11, 2012)

> *Pok?mon Black 2 & White 2 - Global Link Compatibility Confirmed*
> 
> _The official site has recently updated and has stated that the new battle season on the Global Battle Union will have a temporary pause during the duration and is scheduled to end ssometime in June. It is announced that this pause is due to the Global Link going down during June in order for a renovation based upon the inclusion of Pok?mon Black 2 & Pok?mon White 2. It is currently unknown how much will change and what features will be added for these games nor do we know how long the maintenance will be but as soon as we do, it'll be posted here_



*Source:*


----------



## luminaeus (Mar 11, 2012)

I figured that would happen with black and white 2.

I don't have Wifi atm, so I'm not really sure it that is a bad thing or not


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 12, 2012)

@ Sasume Uchiha: Do you have a wireless internet connection, like a router or some kind of signal at home? If you have that, you have wifi. I don't have a Nintendo USB thing and I was able to set up a wifi with my DS 


Also, what if the Pokemon Genesect was created from is a Bug Pokemon that already exists in the current games? I kinda doubt it, but that'd be pretty awesome to do that.

We'll probably have another Mewtwo/Mew scenario with the clone/experiment being revealed before the original, though.

Maybe we'll find out it's a enhanced Shuckle :ho

Wait no. Shuckle's already a boss.



Cubey said:


> - You claim Arceus' universe feats don't count towards battle, then go one to use Mewtwo's "PLANET STORMZ" which killed nothing to hype your favorite Pokemon.



Whether it killed or not remains to be seen, though whether it would have killed had Mewtwo not stopped it isn't in question. We do know Mewtwo has killed before (and we saw one said death on-screen).

My main point now is that unlike that single shock-wave of "galaxy-sized" energy, Mewtwo's storm actually had relevance to the plot, and the movie in general.



> - You can clearly see stars in the background of that image. The energy given off by Arceus is several thousand times the size of those little white dots (you know, STARS) meaning galaxy-sized. Horrible grasping at straws.



You know if you set off a firework in the night sky, it would explode hundreds to thousands of times the size of those white dots too, because those stars appear to be little white dots because they are so far away. We saw the size of Arceus in comparison to that "galaxy". There's no need to grasp because that right there shoots down the idea of it being the size of a galaxy.

And again, the energy, or rather the shock-wave, had no further relevance whatsoever in the movie. There was no galaxy-sized power displayed at all.



> - Arceus was weakened by hisplates being stolen. He was not even at full power.



He had them all when he went up against that meteor, which by all means was not the size of a galaxy nor contained galaxy-sized quantities of energy. You'd have to be underestimating how many millions of megatons of energy a galaxy contains to believe its limit is a meteor, which is actually just a part of a galaxy's overall energy.

And I believe those plates main purpose was to sustain his life and grant him immunities to all types of Pokemon attacks. I don't remember them being said to actually make him stronger. I found it kinda sad that he needed those plates or otherwise become subject to being nailed by Pikachu's Thundershock. I couldn't believe it when I saw it.



> - Mewtwo's barrier will stop a cosmic force? Lol.



By "cosmic force", you mean a giant flaming rock. And I don't know if it could or not, or if Mewtwo could teleport it away. I just don't know.

What I do know is that, for all intents and purposes, that meteor killed Arceus in the process. Well, had Damos not found him.


----------



## Scizor (Mar 12, 2012)

> _More news can come at any point throughout the day and this update shall be updated with that information
> 
> *In The Games Department
> Pok?mon Black 2 & White 2 - CoroCoro*
> ...



*Source:*


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 12, 2012)

Which means that we'll get the Keldeo as well. They never rob of us something that unlocks something in-game.


----------



## Scizor (Mar 12, 2012)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> To add on to this:
> 
> 
> 
> Got to get the pony for the something to be unlocked



I posted that in the general Gen V thread (as it isn't specifically B2/W2) =P

Edit: now that I read that post about B2/W2 on serebii again, it came to my attention that they say B2 and W2 will have *new features*.

Though new features may go without saying, I'm hyped.


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 12, 2012)

I'm just gonna make a My Little Pony . Keldo in PokeGen. I saw someone post a really good set of ideas for it


----------



## lacey (Mar 12, 2012)

I love how Zekrom glows. It's gorgeous.

I should use it against N's Zekrom later in the story.


----------



## luminaeus (Mar 12, 2012)

Finally Keldeo is.. mine. :3


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 12, 2012)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> I love how Zekrom glows. It's gorgeous.
> 
> I should use it against N's Zekrom later in the story.



Lol I can see it now.

N: "Now, Comatose! Time to have our final battle to see which of us Chosen is the best! Let our dragons do battle and decide the answer. Go, Zekrom!"

Comatose: "You're on. Go, Zekrom!"

N: "... O_O Wait..." *turns around and pulls out his Pokemon Black/White guidebook and starts furiously flipping through the pages* "That's not how the story's supposed to go!"

Comatose & Zekrom: "Problem?" *trollface.jpg*


----------



## lacey (Mar 12, 2012)

Plot Twists; Never in the manual.


----------



## Basilikos (Mar 12, 2012)

I hope they add more to the games than just new forms for Kyurem.


----------



## God (Mar 12, 2012)

Jυstin said:


> Whether it killed or not remains to be seen, though whether it would have killed had Mewtwo not stopped it isn't in question. We do know Mewtwo has killed before (and we saw one said death on-screen).
> 
> My main point now is that unlike that single shock-wave of "galaxy-sized" energy, Mewtwo's storm actually had relevance to the plot, and the movie in general.



"Relevance to the plot and movie in general." Lol, how we red herring  You were just talking about BATTLE FEATZZZ ARCEUS NO HAVE BATLE FEATS

Storm having relevance to plot has nothing to do with the fact that it is not one of those BATTLE FEATS you love to talk about. Just like having universe-level power, amirite? 



> You know if you set off a firework in the night sky, it would explode hundreds to thousands of times the size of those white dots too, because those stars appear to be little white dots because they are so far away. We saw the size of Arceus in comparison to that "galaxy". There's no need to grasp because that right there shoots down the idea of it being the size of a galaxy.
> 
> And again, the energy, or rather the shock-wave, had no further relevance whatsoever in the movie. There was no galaxy-sized power displayed at all.



Except fireworks are a few miles above us, whereas, we viewed Arceus through the vacuum of space.

That argument could actually be used against you. E.g., Arceus was in the same place as those miniscule stars (lightyears away) but his force was so strong, that it looked much closer and made the stars surrounding it look like specs. See what I did thar?



> He had them all when he went up against that meteor, which by all means was not the size of a galaxy nor contained galaxy-sized quantities of energy. You'd have to be underestimating how many millions of megatons of energy a galaxy contains to believe its limit is a meteor, which is actually just a part of a galaxy's overall energy.
> 
> *And I believe those plates main purpose was to sustain his life and grant him immunities to all types of Pokemon attacks. I don't remember them being said to actually make him stronger.* I found it kinda sad that he needed those plates or otherwise become subject to being nailed by Pikachu's Thundershock. I couldn't believe it when I saw it.



Bolded:  Seriously, did you watch the fucking movie or not? What did you think the whole point of regaining the Jewel of Life was?

Anyways, destroying a planet exploding meteor >>>>>>> anything Mewtwo's done.



> By "cosmic force", you mean a giant flaming rock. And I don't know if it could or not, or if Mewtwo could teleport it away. I just don't know.



Mewtwo teleporting away a planet busting meteor. Lol.



> What I do know is that, for all intents and purposes, that meteor killed Arceus in the process. Well, had Damos not found him.



Yes, clearly Arceus died. That explains why he was still alive, with enough energy to sustain a city.


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 12, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _you guys are getting off topic - this is B&W_ 



I got another question, though it's about Pokemon Yellow. I have a Venusaur, and I'm not sure which move I should give him for his final slot. This is the set:

~Razor Leaf
~Body Slam / Growl / Growth / Substitute
~Leech Seed
~Toxic

Razor Leaf is an excellent move in Gen 1, because it multiplies Venusaur's critical rate by 8x, which boosts it essentially to 100% (99.96% I think), and it has STAB, so it's a base 165 move to work with. Toxic and Leech Seed is broken in Gen 1, because they stack. Here watch:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bNjEFgsIIIY[/YOUTUBE]

It's really broken. And lastly, I'm not sure whether to go with Body Slam, Growl, Growth, or Substitute. Substitute forms the excellent SubSeed combo, which is even better with Toxic stacking. Growth is terrible with Razor Leaf, since critical hits ignore ALL stat changes in Gen 1, but it boosts his Sp.Def also. Growl is kinda the same, only to give Venusaur more resistance to physical hits. Finally, Body Slam can work as a secondary option, because Grass and/or Poison types will walls this, being resistant to Razor Leaf, and either immune to Leech Seed, Toxic, or both. Body Slam can damage those pesky Grass/Poison types, and forms almost perfect neutral coverage over anything not named Gengar, and it can also paralyze what cannot be poisoned.

I'm leaning towards Body Slam myself, but I'd like another opinion, since I do only have one Body Slam TM in the game.



Cubey said:


> "Relevance to the plot and movie in general." Lol, how we red herring  You were just talking about BATTLE FEATZZZ ARCEUS NO HAVE BATLE FEATS
> 
> Storm having relevance to plot has nothing to do with the fact that it is not one of those BATTLE FEATS you love to talk about. Just like having universe-level power, amirite?



Lol at universe-level power. At least the storm posed an offensive threat, which was growing to take out all life on the planet. The shock-wave from Arceus amounted to nothing but some kind of "fact" to cling to to demonstrate this monstrous power that Arceus did not display anywhere.

The storm, on the other hand, does have the kind of relevance that has made it viable to bring up in vs threads, where the idea of Mewtwo teleporting way out of reach and drowning the entire planet of whatever anime series he's fighting is plausible.



> Except fireworks are a few miles above us, whereas, we viewed Arceus through the vacuum of space.
> 
> That argument could actually be used against you. E.g., Arceus was in the same place as those miniscule stars (lightyears away) but his force was so strong, that it looked much closer and made the stars surrounding it look like specs. See what I did thar?



That just serves to make the fireworks look even smaller, though they still look to be way bigger than the stars in the night sky, because the stars are so far away. That's my point.

Do you know what a galaxy looks like? Now that I look at what is being claimed to be a "galaxy", it's not a galaxy at all. It's a swirling vortex of light, a small one at that, with Arceus in the middle. Aside from the bright core in the swirling center, nothing about it is like a galaxy.

I the vid I showed you, no stars were present. In the picture you posted, the stars aren't even within the perimeter of the "galaxy". Most of the stars are way above it. They're not in the "galaxy", they're behind it. They look so small because, like I said, stars look small because they are billions of miles away. These stars are not seen swirling along with the "galaxy's" rotation either, i.e. they are not within that "galaxy", which should be obvious from the picture you showed. They are in the background, like the stars are in our night sky.

Strength of force does not make the stars look smaller. Distance does. Only distance. What you're saying doesn't make a lick of astrophysical sense, or any other kind of sense.. Judging from the size of the stars, if they were just as close to us as that "galaxy" was, then Arceus would be the size of a star, or half the size. Those stars were much father away than Arceus was.



> Bolded:  Seriously, did you watch the fucking movie or not? What did you think the whole point of regaining the Jewel of Life was?
> 
> Anyways, destroying a planet exploding meteor >>>>>>> anything Mewtwo's done.



Well in the past, Damos had promised to return the Jewel of Life, so I'm thinking that would be why, and in the present, Arceus was enraged at the humans, even though it was just one person who betrayed him, and was presented the Jewel to try to appease him. 

I'm also guessing he'd want the Jewel back at some point because he did say it was his life, and without those 5 elements, he's susceptible to some attacks, which we see obvious by his inability to take Electric attacks without the Ground Plate. Yes, I've seen the movie. Without that plate, he was getting Thundershocked and Thunderbolted like some fodder chump. The movie really disappointed me because I had higher expectations of the "infallible Pokemon god" than that.

Even assuming that were true, it essentially killed Arceus in the process. We've never really seen Mewtwo pushed to the limits of his powers, whilst that feat from Arceus showed us the limits of his.



> Mewtwo teleporting away a planet busting meteor. Lol.



I know it's kind of a no-limits fallacy on my part, but his teleporting hasn't really shown a limit. Arguably, the island he teleported was the size of that meteor, which btw was much too small to be planet-busting, but I guess for story purposes it was capable of destroying the planet. Those factors still don't mean it cannot be teleported. I don't see why they'd matter.



> Yes, clearly Arceus died. That explains why he was still alive, with enough energy to sustain a city.



He lived because Damos regathered the plates and returned them to Arceus, who _would_ have died otherwise. This, yet again, stresses why having the Jewel of Life, the missing plates, was so important, quite obviously.

And you claim _I_ didn't see the movie


----------



## Malicious Friday (Mar 13, 2012)

Umm... new shit... so yeah...


----------



## luminaeus (Mar 13, 2012)

Jυstin said:


> I got another question, though it's about Pokemon Yellow. I have a Venusaur, and I'm not sure which move I should give him for his final slot. This is the set:
> 
> ~Razor Leaf
> ~Body Slam / Growl / Growth / Substitute
> ...



Body Slam is probably the best bet. Being able to paralyze something you can't poison is phenomenal. This can also help you slow down some fast sweepers that your team would have trouble dealing with. Just my two cents, though.


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 13, 2012)

I was thinking that too. The Raichu on my team also has Thunder Wave and the Poliwrath has Body Slam (combined with Surf, it has perfect Gen 1 neutral coverage, and its only Fighting option is Submission, which is so so), and the Mew has Thunder Wave. It should be called team parahax


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 13, 2012)

Basilikos said:


> I hope they add more to the games than just new forms for Kyurem.



They're sequels, everything is going to be new except for the Pokemon. Unless you were talking about the Pokemon specifically.

But yeah, I doubt they're just going to rehash the Unova region. They'll probably make it a lot different somehow, add on lots of new areas. They're going to be like third versions on steroids.


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 13, 2012)

360p

Whoever can guess which Pokemon game this battle theme comes from gets a rep.

**


----------



## The Jeffrey (Mar 13, 2012)

Jυstin said:


> 360p
> 
> Whoever can guess which Pokemon game this battle theme comes from gets a rep.
> 
> **



Donkey Kong Country - Final Boss Music


*Spoiler*: __ 



Backtracked the address...
*Spoiler*: __ 



Problem?


----------



## Malicious Friday (Mar 13, 2012)

You know... I hate the fact that you can't catch these event Pokemon in secluded areas like Shaymin or Deoxys. It's kind of stupid... 

*Edit:* Also, I use Pokegen to breed my team and I came across Kyurem's two other signature moves (if you don't know what they already are.) Hopefully, they'll be available, respectively, to Black and White Kyruem.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Mar 13, 2012)

How are they going to handle the Pokemon Champion position? In the games, you are probably assumed to have beaten the Elite Four, but will the sequels slate that trainer as having lost at some point or just not winning at all?

Team Plasma getting a better comeback than Team Rocket?


----------



## Stunna (Mar 13, 2012)

Maybe the player _will_ be the champ that you battle with all three starters and some other Pokemon, ala Red in GSC.


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 13, 2012)

The Jeffrey said:


> Donkey Kong Country - Final Boss Music
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



You had to backtrack to recognize such a timeless classic as King K. Rool's theme? 

Yes problem. I am disappoint


----------



## Scizor (Mar 13, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> They're sequels, everything is going to be new except for the Pokemon. Unless you were talking about the Pokemon specifically.
> 
> But yeah, I doubt they're just going to rehash the Unova region. They'll probably make it a lot different somehow, add on lots of new areas. They're going to be like third versions on steroids.





Stunna said:


> Maybe the player _will_ be the champ that you battle with all three starters and some other Pokemon, ala Red in GSC.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 13, 2012)

That would be sick.

"Champion Hilbert would like to battle!"


----------



## Naruko (Mar 13, 2012)

Guys - Black and White discussion thread. If you aren't talking about either of those, it doesn't belong in here. C'mon...


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 13, 2012)

Starting out as the champ for once?

I could dig that


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Mar 13, 2012)

Starting as a champ would be pointless. Especially considering you wouldn't have any pokemon.


----------



## smashbroforlife (Mar 13, 2012)

Erio Touwa said:


> Starting as a champ would be pointless. Especially considering you wouldn't have any pokemon.



Ex-Champ with amnesia and all the other people in league contributed to you losing memory and your Pokemon and you still own them without knowing your past.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Mar 13, 2012)

Sounds like a creepypasta


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 13, 2012)

We'll obviously start in a little town and get to choose our starter, it's just a matter of where/what the town is.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 13, 2012)

Made me lol.


----------



## Basilikos (Mar 13, 2012)

I hope they make a wider variety of wild pokemon available. I'd like to have more options for in game team building and HM slaves.


----------



## God (Mar 13, 2012)

Jυstin said:


> Lol at universe-level power. At least the storm posed an offensive threat, which was growing to take out all life on the planet. The shock-wave from Arceus amounted to nothing but some kind of "fact" to cling to to demonstrate this monstrous power that Arceus did not display anywhere.
> 
> The storm, on the other hand, does have the kind of relevance that has made it viable to bring up in vs threads, where the idea of Mewtwo teleporting way out of reach and drowning the entire planet of whatever anime series he's fighting is plausible.



The universe-level power of Arceus is viable as well, after all, universes > storms.

Furthermore, if you want to make the claim that Arceus' feats don't count, neither does that storm. After all, it failed to do ANYTHING, or kill ANY significant characters, which includes a lot of 13-yr olds in wooden boats. Also, it is not an attack. It is just a storm. That did nothing.



> That just serves to make the fireworks look even smaller, though they still look to be way bigger than the stars in the night sky, because the stars are so far away. That's my point.
> 
> Do you know what a galaxy looks like? Now that I look at what is being claimed to be a "galaxy", it's not a galaxy at all. It's a swirling vortex of light, a small one at that, with Arceus in the middle. Aside from the bright core in the swirling center, nothing about it is like a galaxy.
> 
> I the vid I showed you, no stars were present. In the picture you posted, the stars aren't even within the perimeter of the "galaxy". Most of the stars are way above it. They're not in the "galaxy", they're behind it. They look so small because, like I said, stars look small because they are billions of miles away. These stars are not seen swirling along with the "galaxy's" rotation either, i.e. they are not within that "galaxy", which should be obvious from the picture you showed. They are in the background, like the stars are in our night sky.



Bullshitting and pseudo-sciencing your way through an argument will not help you win.

You have to prove the stars were not at the same distance as Arceus. Again, note I said he didn't create a galaxy, just that it was the size of one, which it is.

You are also violating Occam's Razor - the simplest explanation is the right one. When you have to resort to over-complicating things to fit your point, you've made a fallacious argument.

In this case, Arceus' power was galaxy-sized, dwarfing all stars, making them look like specs, because his power is so much more massive compared to them.

Strength of force does not make the stars look smaller. Distance does. Only distance. What you're saying doesn't make a lick of astrophysical sense, or any other kind of sense.. Judging from the size of the stars, if they were just as close to us as that "galaxy" was, then Arceus would be the size of a star, or half the size. Those stars were much father away than Arceus was.



> Well in the past, Damos had promised to return the Jewel of Life, so I'm thinking that would be why, and in the present, Arceus was enraged at the humans, even though it was just one person who betrayed him, and was presented the Jewel to try to appease him.
> 
> I'm also guessing he'd want the Jewel back at some point because he did say it was his life, and without those 5 elements, he's susceptible to some attacks, which we see obvious by his inability to take Electric attacks without the Ground Plate. Yes, I've seen the movie. Without that plate, he was getting Thundershocked and Thunderbolted like some fodder chump. The movie really disappointed me because I had higher expectations of the "infallible Pokemon god" than that.
> 
> Even assuming that were true, it essentially killed Arceus in the process. We've never really seen Mewtwo pushed to the limits of his powers, whilst that feat from Arceus showed us the limits of his.



Arceus grew weaker without his Jewel of Life. He grew stronger after he regained it. How is this hard?

Regardless, he still destroyed a planet-busting meteor. You also can't claim that Mewtwo can do anything more than what we've seen as that would be borderline fanfiction and a no-limits fallacy.



> I know it's kind of a no-limits fallacy on my part, but his teleporting hasn't really shown a limit. Arguably, the island he teleported was the size of that meteor, which btw was much too small to be planet-busting, but I guess for story purposes it was capable of destroying the planet. Those factors still don't mean it cannot be teleported. I don't see why they'd matter.



Few things.

- The meteor was capable of breaking the planer, as confirmed by the authors. Don't like it, too bad.
- Mewtwo teleported an island, not a meteor. The two things are incomparable because they appeared in two differnet movies and have never appeared in one context together (the island and meteor I mean). You have no basis to claim they are the same size.
- Mewtwo has never done anything on that level.



> He lived because Damos regathered the plates and returned them to Arceus, who _would_ have died otherwise. This, yet again, stresses why having the Jewel of Life, the missing plates, was so important, quite obviously.
> 
> And you claim _I_ didn't see the movie



The plates are part of his power and being, so he was dying because he lost like half his power with the plates. That is the only reason.


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 14, 2012)

There should be a hyper mode, import the team the first time you beat elite 4/N. Everyone has above lvl 50+ pokemon, and continue your story.

Those who don't import, will be treated to a new protagonist who picks a new starters and starts his journey.

Story line differences will be negligible.

A man can dream.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Mar 14, 2012)

JuubiSage said:


> Kinda surprised that they decided to make B&W sequels for DS. I was hoping for a brand new one for 3DS.



As much as I would like it to be for the 3DS, you have to think about it for at least a bit.

If they had made it for the 3DS, I doubt it would have full compatibility with Black and White, instead simply have something like poketransfer...

And if that would be the case, then why not simply make generation six and get it over with?

Something tells me that because of a longer process of coding involved, that these games are still DS titles, and people ignore the technical issues surrounding making it compatible simply because they (and unfortunately most of the gaming news media reporting) believe a 3DS is simply a DS with 3D sliding tacked on and nothing more, when the 3DS is a more powerful system in itself.



The Jeffrey said:


> Donkey Kong Country - Final Boss Music
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



The fact that you didn't recognize it by hearing it... Yes, yes it is.

Of course Justin shouldn't have gone on about it being "pokemon battle music"



I'm really in no position to say anything. There isn't any new news on Black 2 and White 2, CoroCoro appears to have forsaken us by simply stating that they announced Black 2 and White 2 and will most likely say "continue to read our magazine for upcoming news of these awesome games!"


If anything, I'd like these two new games to feature something along the lines of new areas or something of that nature, a new path to go to and previous generation pokemon made available early on rather than tack a lot of shit post game.

But of course as long as I get my move tutors and my WIFI rules changed so I can have decent battles with my friends (and if not, then some stadium type game where I CAN released within the near future) I'm certainly fine with a simple rehash.

Also, I wouldn't mind walking pokemon back... Just saying... (And a way to teach Pikachu Surf legally...)


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 14, 2012)

Malicious Friday said:


> You know... I hate the fact that you can't catch these event Pokemon in secluded areas like Shaymin or Deoxys. It's kind of stupid...


Still at least Japan got those events. The Azure Flute on the other hand...


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Mar 14, 2012)

I still want the Azure Flute.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 14, 2012)

To Hell with that, I broke down and got an Action Replay to get Arceus, then I just imported him.

Screw these "events."


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 14, 2012)

To Hell with that, I broke down and got an Action Replay to get Arceus, then I just imported him.

Screw these "events."


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Mar 14, 2012)

I really don't think the events add anything to the games themselves.  The only way I would be ok with the events is if say it unlocked the ability to catch a Pokemon who wouldn't have otherwise been available until the next generation.  That way if you get to the event you benefit, if you can't then you can still earn that Pokemon.


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 14, 2012)

Also with PokeGen, you can get an Arceus at Lv1 if you wanted, and edit the information to say you got it at Lv100. I like training from Lv1 up because I get a good feel for how the Pokemon works, even if it's in-game.


----------



## luminaeus (Mar 14, 2012)

Definitely have to agree, I use PokeGen and it really adds for effect to the game.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 15, 2012)

Awwwww YEA!


----------



## Dorzium (Mar 15, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Awwwww YEA!


----------



## Sunrider (Mar 15, 2012)

Those covers are fuckin' sick.


----------



## Scizor (Mar 15, 2012)

Le Petit Mort said:


> Those covers are fuckin' sick.



They are indeed

So, which version are you guys planning on buying at this point?


----------



## Sunrider (Mar 15, 2012)

I picked up White version the first time around, but I'm torn as to whether I want to stick to the script and pick up White 2, or or flip it and pick up Black 2. 

It goes without saying that it'll come down to the features exclusive to each, I guess.


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 15, 2012)

Scizor said:


> They are indeed
> 
> So, which version are you guys planning on buying at this point?


Both, though I might get White 2 first.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 15, 2012)

Scizor said:


> They are indeed
> 
> So, which version are you guys planning on buying at this point?



Both probably. Got both Black and White, might as well get both of these. Have to wait and see what they are like though first.


----------



## lacey (Mar 15, 2012)

The first boxart looks amazing. The second, not so much.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Mar 15, 2012)

I like Reshiram, but Black 2's boxart looks so much better than White 2's. It's just that black and blue fit really well. I went with the original White because of version exclusives, now I'll go with Black 2, even though I prefer Reshiram over Zekrom.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Mar 15, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Awwwww YEA!



I might get White. Or both.. which ever I can get a hold of first 

But I also want to see what version exclusives are in each game. If Reuniclus is in White I'm getting White.


----------



## Bioness (Mar 15, 2012)




----------



## Sunrider (Mar 15, 2012)

I'm sitting here trying to fathom their potential typings. It'd be rather sick if Reshizekurem's forms were the first to sport three types (Dragon/Ice/Fire, Dragon/Ice/Thunder, respectively).


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 15, 2012)

That picture hurts my eyes Bioness.


also, I don't know which one I will get. It really depends on what the exclusives are



and Three Types would be impossible. The combinations and the resistances would be hard to measure.


----------



## Sunrider (Mar 15, 2012)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> That picture hurts my eyes Bioness.
> 
> 
> also, I don't know which one I will get. It really depends on what the exclusives are
> ...


*Dragon*
*Weakness: *Dragon, Ice
*Resistance: *Thunder, Fire, Grass, Water

*Ice**
Weakness: *Fighting, Fire, Rock, Steel
*Resistance: *Ice

*Fire**
Weakness:* Ground, Rock, Water
*Resistance:* Bug, Fire, Grass, Ice, Steel

*Thunder**
Weakness:* Ground
*Resistance: 

*So, a Dragon/Ice/Fire: 
Weakness - Dragon, Ground, Rock


And a Dragon/Ice/Thunder: 
Weakness - Dragon, Ground, Fighting, Rock, Steel 

I didn't factor in resistances, but that wasn't so difficult. Just because weaknesses and resistances might be tough for the players to account for doesn't mean the devs don't already have a formula in which to plug the variable types. I imagine an Excel spreadsheet could yield a similar effect. 

The only impossibility is if the programming simply doesn't allow room for triple types. If they made room, then it's entirely possible.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Mar 15, 2012)

An ELECTRIC type also has resistances to Steel and Flying.


----------



## Basilikos (Mar 15, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Awwwww YEA!


Fuck yeah!


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 16, 2012)

Le Petit Mort said:


> I'm sitting here trying to fathom their potential typings. It'd be rather sick if Reshizekurem's forms were the first to sport three types (Dragon/Ice/Fire, Dragon/Ice/Thunder, respectively).



I doubt it'll be three types, rather they not do that as well. If they would have done that they could have done it with Rotom.

Kyurem's primary type is Dragon, so I would assume that's staying, and considering the Kyurem's form are having electricity and fire added to them, I'd say that Electric and Fire will be their secondary types so they'd be Dragon/Electric and Dragon/Fire

However, I can see them just having them stay as Dragon/Ice. There's two Ice moves that currently have no Pokemon that can learn it, those being Freeze Shock and Ice Burn, now it's pretty obvious the moves are going to be tied in to Kyurem, Zekrom, Reshiram, Black Kyurem, and White Kyurem in some way, most likely for the Kyurem forms over the others. The moves have a Paralyze and Burn effect, making it more obvious it's tied in with the Dragons in some way. Considering they are Ice moves, it could mean that the Kyurem forms are part Ice, I believe most signature moves are related to the Pokemon type so it could be the same here, although they could not be part Ice and these moves just reference their ice aspect. 

It is pretty hard to figure out, but I'm not expecting a triple type, I'm leaning towards more of Dragon/Ice for both.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 16, 2012)

Those boxarts and those gifs are amazing.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Mar 16, 2012)

Bioness said:


>



I sense potential set material. 



Le Petit Mort said:


> I'm sitting here trying to fathom their potential typings. It'd be rather sick if Reshizekurem's forms were the first to sport three types (Dragon/Ice/Fire, Dragon/Ice/Thunder, respectively).


I doubt they'll do that, it'll probably be Ice/Fire and Ice/Thunder.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Mar 16, 2012)

I dont think there will be any addition of an ice type. That typing would be useless anyway. They'll probably handle it like with Drapion and how it evolved from a bug type.


----------



## Sunrider (Mar 16, 2012)

Oh, don't get me wrong (too late), I wasn't expecting a third type anyways, but for some reason, I'm obsessed at thinking of the ramifications if they did.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Mar 16, 2012)

I'm not really crazy about the idea of Pokemon fusions.

I'm still holding out hope for a legendary poison type Pokemon.


----------



## lacey (Mar 16, 2012)

I doubt they'll ever create a Pokemon with 3 types; 2 is enough, as is. Can you imagine the immunities they could create with something like that? I'd rip my hair out, haha.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 16, 2012)

dat box art


----------



## God (Mar 16, 2012)

Tsukiyomi said:


> I'm still holding out hope for a legendary poison type Pokemon.



I know right.


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 17, 2012)

Yeah haven't been on in a bit. Haven't been feeling well. Now I'm being told I should get tested for Multiple Sclerosis ;___;



Tsukiyomi said:


> I'm still holding out hope for a legendary poison type Pokemon.



I created one 




Also Dragon/Ice/Fire you say?

4x weaknesses: Rock
2x weaknesses: Ground, Fighting, Dragon
Neutral: Normal, Ghost. Psychic, Poison, Water, Steel, Dark, Flying
1/2 resistances: Fire, Electric, Bug, Ice
1/4 resistances: Grass

Yeah, not too hard to figure out. That was off the top of my head.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 17, 2012)

I am pretty sure Dragon resists Rock, so it wouldn't be a 4x weakness.


----------



## Basilikos (Mar 17, 2012)

^No it doesn't.


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 17, 2012)

It doesn't. It'd be sad for me to have wasted so much time on Pokemon, learning mechanic formulas and shit, to not know something simple like type match-ups


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Mar 17, 2012)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> I doubt they'll ever create a Pokemon with 3 types; 2 is enough, as is. Can you imagine the immunities they could create with something like that? I'd rip my hair out, haha.



Ghost/Dark is already good enough to have no weaknesses.


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 17, 2012)

And 3 immunities. 4 if Levitate.


----------



## luminaeus (Mar 17, 2012)

I.. severely doubt it will have 3 types.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Mar 19, 2012)

If they start introducing triple typed Pokemon then I'm done.  Calculating STAB, resistances and immunities for dual-type vs dual-type is complicated enough without trying to work another type with its own set of strengths, weaknesses and immunities.


----------



## Basilikos (Mar 19, 2012)

You would drop the games just because of that?


----------



## Malicious Friday (Mar 19, 2012)

It's not that hard...


*Spoiler*: __ 



 well for me it isn't


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Mar 19, 2012)

Basilikos said:


> You would drop the games just because of that?



Competitive battling is serious business.


----------



## Sunrider (Mar 19, 2012)

Additional types would be a doube-edged sword, because just as Pokemon might gain new and complex resistances and immunities, they'd also gain potentially serious weaknesses. Smogon's tiering system might get completely turned on it's ear. Oh, the glorious chaos that would ensue among competitive battlers. 


Off topic, I'm sitting here thinking about Double Team, and how the translators chose an infinitely lamer name than the original Japanese, Shadow Divide.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Mar 19, 2012)

Basilikos said:


> You would drop the games just because of that?



At that point team building and battling becomes more work than its worth.  You have to take into account all possible combinations you might encounter.  That's not to mention the fact that some strengths/weaknesses in certain type combinations cancel each other out or double resistances.  With another type you could end up with even more of that stacking in one direction or another.


----------



## Basilikos (Mar 19, 2012)

Tsukiyomi said:


> At that point team building and battling becomes more work than its worth.  You have to take into account all possible combinations you might encounter.  That's not to mention the fact that some strengths/weaknesses in certain type combinations cancel each other out or double resistances.  With another type you could end up with even more of that stacking in one direction or another.


If it bothers you that much then just use pokesav or poke gen.

Saves *TONS* of time.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Mar 20, 2012)

I shouldn't need to use special tools to make a game palatable.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Mar 20, 2012)

Basilikos said:


> If it bothers you that much then just use pokesav or poke gen.
> 
> Saves *TONS* of time.



Shit like that takes all the fun out of the game.


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 20, 2012)

I would use PokeGen regardless. Why you ask? Let's ask Egoraptor:


----------



## Basilikos (Mar 20, 2012)

Tsukiyomi said:


> I shouldn't need to use special tools to make a game palatable.


Whatever, dude. It's your loss then, not mine.



Blazing CobaltX said:


> Shit like that takes all the fun out of the game.


Grind leveling monotonously for hours against wild pokemon after wild pokemon is fun? Trying for dozens of hours to get a pokemon with perfect IVs is fun? Tedious EV training for dozens of hours is fun? Riding around on the bike for dozens of hours trying to hatch eggs that may or may not have the needed gender, nature, and IVs you want is fun?

LOL no.



Jυstin said:


> I would use PokeGen regardless. Why you ask? Let's ask Egoraptor:


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 20, 2012)

Le Petit Mort said:


> Off topic, I'm sitting here thinking about Double Team, and how the translators chose an infinitely lamer name than the original Japanese, Shadow Divide.


Razor Shell is the same. Shell Blade is a much cooler name, makes much more sense AND matches Leaf Blade.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Mar 20, 2012)

Basilikos said:


> Whatever, dude. It's your loss then, not mine.



So my loss is that I don't play a game I don't enjoy because its too much work?  Not seeing the loss.



Basilikos said:


> Grind leveling monotonously for hours against wild pokemon after wild pokemon is fun? Trying for dozens of hours to get a pokemon with perfect IVs is fun? Tedious EV training for dozens of hours is fun? Riding around on the bike for dozens of hours trying to hatch eggs that may or may not have the needed gender, nature, and IVs you want is fun?
> 
> LOL no.



What is your point?



Basilikos said:


> This.
> 
> I have a fucking life and would prefer not to spend it on the more tiresome and stale aspects of the game.
> 
> *Ever since I've started hacking, the game has become more enjoyable. *I can make any team I want in just a few minutes whereas normally that could take hundreds of hours of gameplay for just that one team.



You don't see an issue here?  If you have to hack a game in order to enjoy it then you should probably play a different game.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 20, 2012)

Are people arguing about using PokeGen/other hacking methods again? That's cute.


----------



## Bioness (Mar 20, 2012)

*Pokemon + Nobunaga's Ambition Livestream   *


----------



## bbq sauce (Mar 20, 2012)

Tsukiyomi said:


> You don't see an issue here?  If you have to hack a game in order to enjoy it then you should probably play a different game.



No. Are you kidding me?

Pokemon, the main game, vs competitive Pokemon, against other human players are completely different games, tbh.. 

If we're talking about having to hack to enjoy 1player stoy mode, I might agree with you.. But in a human player vs human player scenario, you're playing a meta game where the pokemon are essentially just game pieces. if you're going to play to the best of your potential, you need the best possible game pieces, otherwise, it'd be like playing a game of Chess where your opponent's Knight can move twice as many spaces as yours.

So either, you burn countless hours of your personal time getting the perfect pokes, or you can use a program that let's make them to your liking.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Mar 20, 2012)

bbq sauce said:


> No. Are you kidding me?
> 
> Pokemon, the main game, vs competitive Pokemon, against other human players are completely different games, tbh..
> 
> ...



Thats why I think the random IV system needs to go.  And it seems to me that hacking a team to make it competitive takes the fun out of it.


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 20, 2012)

The fun for me isn't in _obtaining_ said Pokemon. It has never been. I catch them for the Pokedex, but I hack better ones later. I hacked a Zekrom while I caught the one I needed to.

The fun was never in obtaining the Pokemon. It was in using them and training them, at least for me. I can't imagine anyone who finds countless grinding in grass, only finding the Pokemon they want half/some of the time, then battling to catch the Pokemon, checking its stats, nature, and ability and then releasing it because it's wrong, and then repeating the process a thousand times, or doing the same thing with egg hatching, which takes even infinitely longer, fun.

I play Pokemon to TRAIN and BATTLE 

Hell many times I've had an idea for an awesome Pokemon team, but I'd lose the passion because the game's random IV system on top of random natures and abilities took too long. They kept wasting my fucking time to the point where I didn't even feel like it anymore.



Basilikos said:


> This.
> 
> I have a fucking life and would prefer not to spend it on the more tiresome and stale aspects of the game.
> 
> Ever since I've started hacking, the game has become more enjoyable. I can make any team I want in just a few minutes whereas normally that could take hundreds of hours of gameplay for just that one team.



Forget a team. I've spent weeks before just on one Pokemon, hell even on one ITEM.

I mean, how long does it take to hatch a Machop with 31 Atk IVs, on top of having an Adamant Nature, and on top of having No Guard? Answer, 3 FUCKING WEEKS 

I PokeGen them at Lv1 so I still get to train them. I'm just not gonna farm for days just to GET the ones I want, the way I want them. It's all a marketing ploy and shit >_>


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Mar 20, 2012)

If they got rid of the random IV system and left all aspects of the Pokemon to stuff you could control then I wouldn't mind dedicating that kind of time to training them.  I hate aspects of competitive games that are left up to pure chance.


----------



## Basilikos (Mar 20, 2012)

Tsukiyomi said:


> So my loss is that I don't play a game I don't enjoy because its too much work?  Not seeing the loss.


It's your loss since you complain about the tedious system but refuse a solution when it is put in front of you. Ironically enough, you also claim that the tediousness of the system makes it fun, contradicting yourself in the process.

So I reiterate: your loss, not mine.



> What is your point?


I just explained it. Purposely forgetting your reading comprehension skills in a futile attempt to avoid the point won't help any.



> You don't see an issue here?  If you have to hack a game in order to enjoy it then you should probably play a different game.


I might as well not play *ANY* videogames then since they all have shortcomings. What makes pokemon more enjoyable is that there are *solutions* to said flaws via easily acquired hacking programs.


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 20, 2012)

I don't mind playing Pokemon Yellow without any hacks. They still have random DVs, which are just IVs, but why is it more fun?

Mainly because it lacks natures and abilities, and the EV system is better overall. You could max out every single stat, aside from the DVs. What it really came down to was the player's skill in picking the right moves that complimented the Pokemon's strength. As soon as Ruby and Sapphire came out, that for the most part got thrown out the window.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Mar 20, 2012)

Basilikos said:


> It's your loss since you complain about the tedious system but refuse a solution when it is put in front of you. Ironically enough, you also claim that the tediousness of the system makes it fun, contradicting yourself in the process.
> 
> So I reiterate: your loss, not mine.



I never said the tedious nature of the game made it fun.  Building teams and experimenting with combos and setups is fun, earning higher levels by fighting a variety of opponents is fun.  Using a hack so you can skip to having a perfect team is boring as is catching the same pokemon 500 times trying to get a perfect set of random numbers.



Basilikos said:


> I just explained it. Purposely forgetting your reading comprehension skills in a futile attempt to avoid the point won't help any.



I never attempted to avoid the point, don't blame me because you suck at articulating your point.



Basilikos said:


> I might as well not play *ANY* videogames then since they all have shortcomings. What makes pokemon more enjoyable is that there are *solutions* to said flaws via easily acquired hacking programs.



Hacking is not a solution to a games problems, when you hack you aren't actually playing the game you're just setting up something the way you want it to be.  Honestly where is the fun or challenge in instantaneously reaching the ultimate level with all perfect equipment and setups in a game?  

You actually consider that fun?

There is a reason I stopped using my gameshark years ago.  Hacking removes any kind of challenge from a game.



Jυstin said:


> I don't mind playing Pokemon Yellow without any hacks. They still have random DVs, which are just IVs, but why is it more fun?
> 
> Mainly because it lacks natures and abilities, and the EV system is better overall. You could max out every single stat, aside from the DVs. What it really came down to was the player's skill in picking the right moves that complimented the Pokemon's strength. As soon as Ruby and Sapphire came out, that for the most part got thrown out the window.



I'd prefer the natures be something you can control through how you raise your Pokemon.  Like maybe if you had it hold a certain item or use a certain item on it it would shift its nature in a certain direction.

As I said I'm against aspects of games that reward pure chance over skill.


----------



## Basilikos (Mar 20, 2012)

Tsukiyomi said:


> I never said the tedious nature of the game made it fun.  Building teams and experimenting with combos and setups is fun, earning higher levels by fighting a variety of opponents is fun.  Using a hack so you can skip to having a perfect team is boring as is catching the same pokemon 500 times trying to get a perfect set of random numbers.


How the hell is being restricted by the game to only be allowed to use certain pokemon in any way fun? Also, like I said earlier, which your autism prevented you from understanding:



Basilikos said:


> Grind leveling monotonously for hours against wild pokemon after wild pokemon is fun? Trying for dozens of hours to get a pokemon with perfect IVs is fun? Tedious EV training for dozens of hours is fun? Riding around on the bike for dozens of hours trying to hatch eggs that may or may not have the needed gender, nature, and IVs you want is fun?
> 
> LOL no



It gets repetitive as fuck playing through the game with only so many wild pokemon to choose for a team each new generation. With hacking, I can choose _*ANY*_ pokemon I want from *ANY* generation with perfect IVs, EV trained, moves in place, the nature I want, and their preferred abilities. With hacking, experimenting becomes far more easy and efficient to do rather then spending eons trying to raise your pokemon for *JUST ONE* experiment. This makes the game far more interesting and actually makes me get more out of it since I can more freely experiment rather than being discouraged by the game's limitations. I just put my chosen in-game team into the game at low level and raise them up normally by playing through the game's story. 

Moreover, let's say I want to try out a new competitive team I have in mind. I make it in about 15 minutes and then try it out against my friends next time I meet up with them. It's far easier than spending all those hours wasting my life trying to level and raise a team based on chance factors.



> I never attempted to avoid the point, don't blame me because you suck at articulating your point.


If you want to continuously be purposely obtuse in a vain attempt to save face, by all means proceed.



> Hacking is not a solution to a games problems, when you hack you aren't actually playing the game you're just setting up something the way you want it to be.  Honestly where is the fun or challenge in instantaneously reaching the ultimate level with all perfect equipment and setups in a game?
> 
> You actually consider that fun?
> 
> There is a reason I stopped using my gameshark years ago.  Hacking removes any kind of challenge from a game.


Yes, hacking is a solution. Just because you don't like it won't change anything.

Where the hell did I say anything reaching the "ultimate level" or getting "perfect equipment and setups"? It's not like I beat the game with six level 100 Arceuses or some shit.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 20, 2012)

I couldn't care less about EVs and IVs.

I just wanna catch Pokemon.

And get badges.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Mar 21, 2012)

Some people enjoy hacking their games, everyone plays their games differently...

That said, I liked the Lv100 WIFI rules in Gen IV because I could simply breed, and EV train a pokemon to a certain point then battle my friends with lv100 pokemon.

I'd like that to return when Black 2 and White 2 come out. It's a pair of games so they should have some individual rules between them that allow that to happen.

It's become apparent with the lifestyle I'm heading in that I can't train pokemon for hours on end until they reach lv.100 like I used to be able to. So, I'd like that rule installed...

As for the IVs and such, I've been reading up on abusing the RNG to obtain specific IVs and shiny pokemon,  it's just leveling up later in the game that it becomes troublesome...


----------



## tari101190 (Mar 21, 2012)

I like the idea of 'natures' and 'stats', but I don't care about IV's and DV's.

And I like the idea of fighting against a pokemon of a certain nature increases the same stat as you level up though. 

And I wish gyms were based on stats too, rather than types. And you should be able to face them anytime simply to train.


----------



## Sunrider (Mar 21, 2012)

Gyms have been _long_ overdue for some diversification among criteria other than elemental type. Norman's gym in Gen 3 was nice example; even though it was a Normal-type theme, there was the secondary theme of balance--the trainers basing their Pokemon around one stat at the trade-off of another, and the branching element of the gym allowing a choice of what elements to fight against. 

It'd be to see gyms themed around specific items, or nature, or ability, characteristic, or move sets... and, of course, individual stats. 


Following the current discussion, hacking means most to me in gaining those Pokemon that are otherwise prohibited by event, or competition-ready Pokemon that would otherwise be hell to raise. When it comes to in-game stuff, I could care less. 

I'll raise a Pokemon in-game as a side project, for in-game use. For competition and events, leverages otherwise stacked odds in one's own favor.


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 21, 2012)

There were EVs in Gen 1 and 2 too, only it was called "stat experience". Defeating a Pokemon gave your Pokemon stat experience equal to the base of each of the defeated Pokemon's stats. Essentially you could, minus natures, max out every single stat for a Pokemon, making them stronger as a whole than Gen 3 and up.

For example, a perfect IV Modest Mewtwo with max Speed and Sp.Atk vs a Gen 2 Mewtwo with maxed EVs.

Gen 3 Mewtwo:
HP: 353
Atk: 230
Def: 216
SpA: 447
SpD: 216
Spe: 359
Total: 1821

Gen 2 Mewtwo:
HP: 415
Atk: 318
Def: 278
SpA: 406
SpD: 278
Spe: 358
Total: 2053

The total stats are by far in Gen 2 Mewtwo's favor. I like Gen 1 and 2 better, because with only 508 EVs to work with and many going into Atk and Speed, it speeds up battles drastically, and doesn't feel like a real Pokemon battle at all anymore.


----------



## bbq sauce (Mar 21, 2012)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Thats why I think the random IV system needs to go.  And it seems to me that hacking a team to make it competitive takes the fun out of it.



The random IV system does have to go. But, it's not going to.

And like I said, the fun in competitive pokes isn't IV/nature/egg move breeding, and effort point grinding. The fun is in the actual match with a human opponent.. Trying to out-think and out manuever them, to reach whatever the end goal of your team's strategy is, while preventing them from reaching theirs.

pokegen let's you jump directly into actually playing with people, opposed to having to spend days on end just to get one of the six pokes you need,


----------



## Basilikos (Mar 21, 2012)

bbq sauce said:


> And like I said, the fun in competitive pokes isn't IV/nature/egg move breeding, and effort point grinding. The fun is in the actual match with a human opponent.. Trying to out-think and out manuever them, to reach whatever the end goal of your team's strategy is, while preventing them from reaching theirs.
> 
> pokegen let's you jump directly into actually playing with people, opposed to having to spend days on end just to get one of the six pokes you need,


Exactly.

I don't know why Tsukiyomi danced around this obvious point.

If he likes that tedious level/EV grinding and breeding shit, good for him.

Myself and the majority of people don't.

Which is why so many simply hack or use smogon's nifty program to play competitively.

Btw, people: Sorry if I came off as a dick earlier. I just have no patience for those who feign honest ignorance when their position makes no sense and they know it.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Mar 21, 2012)

Basilikos said:


> Exactly.
> 
> I don't know why Tsukiyomi danced around this obvious point.
> 
> ...



When I play a game I like to actually play the game.  If the game requires hacking to make it palatable then its got some serious design flaws that need to be addressed.  That was my original point to you and it still stands.

Ideally what I would like to see is the ability to level up by playing against humans, and having EV earned based on how you have a pokemon fight rather than what you have it defeat.

Adding in things like that and a much much greater variety of trainers would go a long way to making the game experience better.  Maybe that could create levels that are randomly generated every time you enter with different types of opponents for you to face so the game never became tedious.

The whole point of what I've been saying is how I think the game should be, I don't think there should be triple type pokemon and I should be able to play through and enjoy the game without the need for any external tools or hacking.



Basilikos said:


> Btw, people: Sorry if I came off as a dick earlier. I just have no patience for those who feign honest ignorance when their position makes no sense and they know it.



Feign honest ignorance?  Again don't blame me because you suck at articulating a point.  I asked you for clarification and you decided instead of clarifying your point to insult me and call me obtuse.


----------



## luminaeus (Mar 22, 2012)

Well, I don't tend to enjoy EV training at all.

If I want to play competitively, I use a simulator xd


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 22, 2012)

I like training my Pokemon in-game as well as using Pokemon Online.


----------



## bbq sauce (Mar 22, 2012)

Tsukiyomi said:


> I should be able to play through and enjoy the game without the need for any external tools or hacking.



How it _should be _and how it _is_, are two totally different ideas though.

Yes, in a perfect world, we'd be able obtain perfect pokes with out having to dedicate nearly a week's worth of free time per pokemon we want.

But, that just isn't the case. Those of us who like competition of the human vs human metagame usually just don't have 20-30 hours a week to spend on breeding and grinding.

So, we either play sims, or play with hacked pokes. I prefer the hacked pokes simply because I prefer to play the game with the music and the animations and etc, opposed to just two still images and some text on the side.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Mar 22, 2012)

And this is the main reason I don't play competitive.


----------



## Jυstin (Mar 22, 2012)

As said before. These kind of things were meant to elongate a game. They were designed to trick you into thinking that you're achieving more than you actually are.

Here, let me ask something. What is the difference between:

A) Running into a ton of wild battles to encounter a Pokemon that does not always appear, or trying to find someone trustworthy to trade with you for a Pokemon you cannot obtain in your game, or going through the grueling process of locating and attending Pokemon giveaway events, all for the purpose of breeding and hatching a bunch of eggs in order to obtain a Pokemon with the IVs, Nature, Ability, and Egg Move you want, and then training it against a small select few Pokemon for the EVs it needs, and fighting the Battle Tower/Frontier/Subway over a dozen times to get the battle item you want, and:

B) Using a program that allows you to make a Pokemon with your choice of IVs, Nature, Ability, EVs, Moves, and Item already added in?

Answer: *500 hours*


----------



## luminaeus (Mar 22, 2012)

I can't agree more.


----------



## LMJ (Mar 24, 2012)

> During the  preview for next week's Pok?mon Smash episode, it was revealed that in  the episode, there is to be an announcement. The contents of this  announcement are not currently known but the wording states that this  announcement is something completely new and obviously Pok?mon related.  We'll provide details as and when they come so keep checking back as  we'll post whenever the information is announced




Bam, wonder what it is.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Mar 25, 2012)

Either new info on Black 2 and White 2 or the next movie.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Mar 26, 2012)

I hope it an announcement for new pokemon


----------



## luminaeus (Mar 29, 2012)

It's probably for Black n White 2.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Mar 30, 2012)

From serebii:


> Pok?mon Black 2 & White 2 - Kyurem Types
> 
> Amazon Japan has posted images of covers of two cases coming to Japan featuring Black Kyurem & White Kyurem. These cases confirm that the types retain Kyurem's Dragon/Ice type despite the massive changes. It also confirms the height and weight. Black Kyurem stands at 3.3m and 325kg while White Kyurem stands at 3.6m and 325kg. We'll bring more as it comes
> Incidentally, there are unsubstantiated reports that Famitsu is hinting about a new Pok?mon being revealed next week. Japan often states new forms to be new Pok?mon so this could be the reveal in Smash tomorrow. As the reports are unsubstantiated, they may be wrong
> Edit @ 09:57: Pok?mon Smash has also announced it will be revealing a lot of Pok?mon Black 2 & White 2 information during its episode due to air on April 8th



As I figured, Kyurem's forms are Dragon/Ice.

Also, new Pokemon/Form, sounds interesting. If it's a form then probably for Keldo, although I hope it's a new Pokemon all together, I believe it would be a first.


----------



## Basilikos (Mar 30, 2012)

No triple typed pokemon I guess.


----------



## luminaeus (Mar 30, 2012)

Thank goodness.

tbh, 3.3 and 3.6 meters is kinda short for something so amazing as black and white kyurem. xd


----------



## Dorzium (Mar 30, 2012)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> Also, new Pokemon/Form, sounds interesting. If it's a form then probably for Keldo, although I hope it's a new Pokemon all together, I believe it would be a first.



Maybe new Genesect form?


----------



## Scizor (Mar 30, 2012)

Awesome. I hope we get a trailer of B2/W2 (with gameplay footage)


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 30, 2012)

Dorzium said:


> Maybe new Genesect form?


They'd need to reveal Genesect first and I have a feeling they're saving him for the third Best Wishes movie.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 30, 2012)

It'd be interesting for them to put in a new Pokemon at this point, usually this kind of stuff is found in the coding of the previous games (in this case, it would be found in B/W).


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 30, 2012)

New Pokemon = Dark Rust from Pokemon Rumble


PPPPPLLLLLEEEEAAAASSSSEEE


----------



## Francesco. (Mar 31, 2012)

Kyurem with this new form, would probably become to UU at Uber, two form are too much cheap, and centralize a good portion of the metagame.


----------



## luminaeus (Mar 31, 2012)

Well, they'll still have to balance them out. As of right now, there is no significant difference (other than aesthetics), between Kyurem and its new forms. They all still have Dragon/Ice typing, so whether Black and White Kyurem gain an Electric or Fire move, respectively, they won't get STAB on it to do a decent amount of damage in relation to moves Kyurem already had. In competitive playtesting, they may be placed into Uber at first, but I have that slight feeling that they will drop into OU at best. It is still unknown if their stats are different, but I guess we'll find out soon enough~


----------



## Francesco. (Mar 31, 2012)

Kyurem has very powerfull stats but his major problem is the weakness at Stealth Rock and a limited movepool.

With this two news form's, is own movepool should raises (in theory).


----------



## Velocity (Apr 1, 2012)

Actually, it wasn't my joke. It's all over the place. The actual file is hilarious .


----------



## Scizor (Apr 3, 2012)

> In The Games Department
> Pok?mon Black 2 & White 2 - Information Announcement
> 
> The Terebi TV Game magazine in Japan has revealed that the episode of Pok?mon Smash due to air on April 15th is said to contain a lot of Pok?mon Black 2 & White 2 information. This episode is set to air just after the release of CoroCoro so will likely house the same information. However, this teaser also indicates that the cast members of Pok?mon Smash will be able to experience the game indicating that footage will be present within the episode. This will follow on from the episode on April 8th which the official site claims will have some Black 2 & White 2 information. We'll bring all the information as and when it comes so be sure to keep checking back..



*Source:* 

yeahuhz


----------



## Gaiash (Apr 3, 2012)

Velocity said:


> Actually, it wasn't my joke. It's all over the place. The actual file is hilarious .


It's not Cory in the House is it?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 12, 2012)

New rival is an absolute fucking pimp


----------



## Kek (Apr 12, 2012)

Is it just me, or do the designs for the new characters seem a bit too...flashy/over-the-top?


----------



## LMJ (Apr 12, 2012)

Wow new antagonists and gym leaders? How are they gonna fit that into the anime series? So what the new game has 10 gym leaders? Or all new ones but keeping it at 8?


----------



## vanhellsing (Apr 12, 2012)

secuel to pokemon dat new characters dat new rival , van is very happy XD


----------



## LMJ (Apr 12, 2012)

Gym Leaders better be harder.


----------



## hehey (Apr 12, 2012)

new rival looks boss


----------



## LMJ (Apr 12, 2012)

He looks like he needs a haircut.


----------



## Scizor (Apr 12, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> New rival is an absolute fucking pimp



Dat rival. 
And the story seems promising.

The hype has kicked in.


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 12, 2012)

> Statues of Red and Blue around



As awesome as another fight with Red would be, I am gonna be extremely angry if we don't get to fight any other Pokedex holders. A battle with Yellow or Sapphire would be great.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Apr 12, 2012)

Fuck...the hair...it's even bigger then before 

It's like the new male has the old female's hair now, just a little shorter. 

I want a fucking bald male for once 

Interesting that there are new gym leaders, wonder what will be done with that for the games and the Anime, Homika is said to be in the anime in June, I'm guessing she will just be used to advertise the games.


----------



## Scizor (Apr 12, 2012)

> Within the new Unova Pok?dex, which contains a combination of old and new (Unova) Pok?mon, Psyduck is #026, Riolu is #033 and Metagross is #254, with other Pok?mon such as Tyranitar, Lapras & Arcanine being available.



Awesome


----------



## Basilikos (Apr 12, 2012)

More difficult gym leaders, elite four, and champion would be nice.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Apr 12, 2012)

(learned about the new characters from Gelbooru )

Getting pretty excited about this.  Though I really liked that there were no Pre-Gen 5 Pokes in Unova. But I suppose that thing served its purpose of giving a fresh playthrough. Liking the new characters, too.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 12, 2012)

Well I knew it wasn't gonna be a 3rd version remake.

We're back in Unova though, the eastern side is frozen so we make a new western side to compensate, sort of how Pokemon XD had all the newer, greener places of Orre west of what Colosseum featured (all three of them)

Oh well, at least things will hopefully be different when we reach the old areas... Right?

Really glad some old pokemon are back, I'm expected to see Pikachu and Marril, given they've been in every regional pokedex since their debut except the first Black and White. Seeing Psyduck, similar to Pikachu in that sense, there confirms it.

I like the main characters, though I'm willing to bet, as usual, the perverts have already rule 34'd the female main character. I know that's like the first thing that happens when there is a reveal.

No walking Pokemon though... How sad...



Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> I want a fucking bald male for once



Like every other game nowadays?


----------



## Scizor (Apr 12, 2012)

Drunkenwhale said:


> I like the main characters, though I'm willing to bet, as usual, the perverts have already rule 34'd the female main character. I know that's like the first thing that happens when there is a reveal.



/implying male characters are safe


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 12, 2012)

It's always the girl first.


----------



## Scizor (Apr 12, 2012)

Drunkenwhale said:


> It's always the girl first.



I'm seeing alot of the new rival too, though

But all in all it's not that bad (yet)


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm thinking maybe the types that weren't used for gyms in Black and White will be used for Black and White 2. 

 We had for Black and White the following types:
 Grass
 Fire
 Water
 Normal
 Bug
 Electric
 Ground
 Flying
 Ice
 Dragon

 For a total of 10 types used for gyms(Since the first gym was a multi-type gym). That leaves 7 types left, so we could have those 7 for gym leaders plus Water for one of the other gyms. Or, three types could be used as a multi-type gym again, then Water and two other types(Grass and Fire I'm thinking) would get their own gyms.

 So something like:
 1st gym-Rock
 2nd gym-Grass
 3rd gym-Poison
 4th gym-Fire
 5th gym-Fighting
 6th gym-Water
 7th gym-Dark
 8th gym-Psychic, Steel, and Ghost

 Note: This isn't my prediction for the types for each gym, just an example. 

 If they do that then all 17 types would be covered in gyms which I think would be something new and interesting for a change. Also, I would like it if they have another multi-type gym for it to be a Triple Battle, there was a Double Battle for gym leaders before, why not Triple Battle.



Drunkenwhale said:


> Like every other game nowadays?



I don't play other games so I wouldn't know.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 12, 2012)

Every other game protagonist has a buzz cut. Buzz cuts everywhere.

I'm actually fine with this pineapple haired male lead.

I just wish that somewhere down the line, they could have customizable trainers...




Oh, and Lvl 100 WIFI. Bring that back as an exclusive mode for the sequels please.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Apr 12, 2012)

Yaoi fanart spotted...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 12, 2012)

new rival


----------



## Bioness (Apr 12, 2012)

I like the hair personally.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 12, 2012)

They should do away with the type gyms and just have actually hard battles, and not ones where you can over farm for either. When your pokemon enter the gym, their stats will be normalized or some shit like that. Either that or the gym leader's pokemon's stats are boosted to compare to yours if you over level.


----------



## Kek (Apr 12, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> They should do away with the type gyms and just have actually hard battles, and not ones where you can over farm for either. When your pokemon enter the gym, their stats will be normalized or some shit like that. Either that or the gym leader's pokemon's stats are boosted to compare to yours if you over level.



Would not mind that.  Over 10 years, its time for a challenge.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Apr 13, 2012)

New characters is what I was hoping for.

Rival looks worthy, but why are the playable characters only female?

Since this game comes out in June, which is unheard of I believe. When would B/W2 come out in America?


----------



## LMJ (Apr 13, 2012)




----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Apr 13, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> They should do away with the type gyms and just have actually hard battles, and not ones where you can over farm for either. When your pokemon enter the gym, their stats will be normalized or some shit like that. Either that or the gym leader's pokemon's stats are boosted to compare to yours if you over level.



I wouldn't like that. I enjoy the type theme for the gyms. I don't play the games for a challenge, I assume that's what competitive playing is for, I play the games to enjoy the adventure and whatnot.

If you want a hard battle, then make it hard, use types that will have a difficult against gyms, under-leveled Pokemon, don't EV train, don't pack your Pokemon with the strongest possible moves, there's a lot you can do to make it more harder for yourself.


----------



## Sunrider (Apr 13, 2012)

It's possible to infuse the game with challenge without basing it around the competitive play culture. I wouldn't do away with the element-based gyms, but in a more interesting game, that's not all there'd be. 

Gyms specializing in specific stats have been suggested repeatedly, and Gen 3's Norman was a refreshing taste of that. Gen 5 introduced rotation battle--let's see a gym devoted to that. Maybe gyms hinged around level caps, like the battle subway. Gyms that specialize in specific Pokemon stages, to diversify the players' rosters. A nocturnal gym, a dirunal gym, gyms only open during particular seasons... the possibilities are vast. 

I respect enjoying the game for it's adventure, but it _is_ based around combat. That shouldn't be allowed to stagnate.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 13, 2012)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> New characters is what I was hoping for.
> 
> Rival looks worthy, but why are the playable characters only female?
> 
> Since this game comes out in June, which is unheard of I believe. When would B/W2 come out in America?



They're not only female. The one on the very right is male, the one next to him is the female.

Also, the US is already confirmed to have an October 2012 release date.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Apr 13, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> They're not only female. The one on the very right is male, the one next to him is the female.


Sounded to me like Akainu is saying that the female chars are better than the males, not that there aren't any males.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 13, 2012)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> I wouldn't like that. I enjoy the type theme for the gyms. I don't play the games for a challenge, I assume that's what competitive playing is for, I play the games to enjoy the adventure and whatnot.
> 
> If you want a hard battle, then make it hard, use types that will have a difficult against gyms, under-leveled Pokemon, don't EV train, don't pack your Pokemon with the strongest possible moves, there's a lot you can do to make it more harder for yourself.



You still have the adventure, mostly everything else stays the same save the gym leaders. I am not saying change all of the game. Just give us something that requires a small bit of skill at least to get the gym badges taht we need to complete the game. I don't think I have died to a gym leader b4, because either they were too easy or I outleveled them. They are just the same as some regular trainer I picked off the streets. That should not be how a gym leader should fight.


----------



## Sunrider (Apr 13, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> I don't think I have died to a gym leader b4, because either they were too easy or I outleveled them.


See, _that_ would make for an interesting gym: one where the Leader's Pokemon were always equal or higher level, no matter how much you've leveled.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Apr 13, 2012)

Le Petit Mort said:


> See, _that_ would make for an interesting gym: one where the Leader's Pokemon were always equal or higher level, no matter how much you've leveled.



What about level 100?


----------



## Sunrider (Apr 13, 2012)

That's why I said, "_always equal or higher._"

Or, if Game Freak wants to troll, gym closes if you have any level 100 Pokemon in the roster.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Apr 13, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> They're not only female. The one on the very right is male, the one next to him is the female.
> 
> Also, the US is already confirmed to have an October 2012 release date.



No that definitely looks like 2 females

Must be some kind of transgender, yes. How great for pokemon to allow that to become more socially acceptable. Kids have a hard time dealing with that these days.

What will the straight males do though?


----------



## Ultra (Apr 13, 2012)

The new rival looks like an asshole.

Just the way I like it.

But what the hell is with the male protagonist? Worst one yet.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Apr 13, 2012)

The protagonists. 

Oh God why?


----------



## LMJ (Apr 13, 2012)

Going Bishy-er each time.


----------



## vanhellsing (Apr 13, 2012)

pokemon is for casual people and children what the heck are you expeting


----------



## LMJ (Apr 13, 2012)

Them to once cater to the more hardcore side, while also still appealing to the casual side. They have the money for it.


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 13, 2012)

Rival looks cool but dat protagonist... :yikes



What is up with dat hair? Someone get a weedwacker. It looks like they bred the last main protagonist with a Vigorath


----------



## Ultra (Apr 13, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Them to once cater to the more hardcore side, while also still appealing to the casual side. They have the money for it.



Quite honestly I don't think this cast appeals to either.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 13, 2012)

Which is why they should just give us the option to customize our trainers.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Apr 13, 2012)

I admit, I wasn't too sure about the female character rocking a Princess Leia look, but now it's starting to grow on me.

Also I'm probably weird for saying this (what else is new?), but I think those pigtails would probably make her running sprite look kind of cute.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 13, 2012)

Wasn't talking bout the cast. Was talking bout the Gym Leaders.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 13, 2012)

*First Trailer has been Released*


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 13, 2012)

Well there was a banner, I saw Marril. Marril better be found in the wild.

The trailer is... Well... A trailer. I'm not entirely impressed, but not entirely bored.

Animated Trainer sprites, and they're not Gym leaders or rivals, and they're not two frames!

That's like the best thing right there.




NOW PLEASE, GIVE BLACK 2 AND WHITE 2 EXCLUSIVE WIFI BATTLE RULES SO I CAN FIGHT MY POKEMON AT LVL. 100 WITH MY FRIENDS!!!!

AND GIVE US THE ABILITY TO HAVE WALKING POKEMON BACK!!!


... And my Focus Punch Move Tutor... What good is getting Marril in the wild when Focus Punch is still unavailiable?

(Though that doesn't matter, I still have the parents from my last breedings...)


----------



## Kaitou (Apr 14, 2012)

New characters look good.


----------



## Bioness (Apr 14, 2012)

Stunna said:


> *First Trailer has been Released*


----------



## 海外ニキ (Apr 14, 2012)

Bioness said:


> You mean you really can't figure out what the story is behind the ICE all over the region when it is obvious what Pokemon the new games are focused on.



Yeah we know Kyurem -> Ice -> Fusion.

But the reasons for why Kyurem is seemingly taking over are still quite unclear, man. Whether it has anything to do with the old Lacunosa Town legend, or yet another push for power from a misguided organization remains to be seen. 

I mean, I would have almost said these games could be a prequels to when Kyurem supposedly crashed down to earth from a meteor, but the region looks still too modern for it to be based off of a passed down legend. 

*shrug* Oh well. I guess all will be revealed in time.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Apr 14, 2012)

Stunna said:


> *First Trailer has been Released*


----------



## sasuki-chan (Apr 14, 2012)

I like the the protagonists' design. Though the boy's hair are weird but imo their design look more polished than those of BW who were quite common and simple.
I'm totally hyped for this game. New story, new places and old pokemon *q*

Is it confirmed that a part of unova is frozen or it's just the map to hide details?


----------



## Gunners (Apr 14, 2012)

Don't understand why you can't design your own characters.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 14, 2012)

Bioness said:


> You mean you really can't figure out what the story is behind the ICE all over the region when it is obvious what Pokemon the new games are focused on.


I don't know jack-all about Kyurem.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Apr 14, 2012)

sasuki-chan said:


> I like the the protagonists' design. Though the boy's hair are weird but imo their design look more polished than those of BW who were quite common and simple.
> I'm totally hyped for this game. New story, new places and old pokemon *q*
> 
> Is it confirmed that a part of unova is frozen or it's just the map to hide details?


It's frozen over.


----------



## J. Fooly (Apr 14, 2012)

Gunners said:


> Don't understand why you can't design your own characters.



Fucking This.

I've been waiting for this option since ruby/sapphire.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Apr 14, 2012)

I think it would be difficult to do for the overworld sprite.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 14, 2012)

Not really. If I could customize sprites in excruciating detail at ten, I'm sure GameFreak can do it.

EDIT: Actually, it shouldn't be any different from normal spriting.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Apr 14, 2012)

Meh, I think they can handle some things, but I also think some things will be harder to do, what about the eyecatches?


----------



## Stunna (Apr 14, 2012)

I'm afraid I don't know what an 'eyecatch' is in this context.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 14, 2012)




----------



## Stunna (Apr 14, 2012)




----------



## Big Mom (Apr 14, 2012)

^ 


And a lot has changed in two years between BW and BW2


----------



## Saturday (Apr 14, 2012)

what do you guys think of this?


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 14, 2012)

Woah, does this mean we will be able to travel to other towns? Or are they just based off of those places?


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 14, 2012)

I want to have travelling partners. Like Brock/Misty/May/Dawn/Iris/Max in the anime. You can like interact with them and such. OR they can be online friends who can join you.


----------



## Saturday (Apr 14, 2012)

They could just be places that resemble those towns though. Don't get your hopes up.


----------



## J. Fooly (Apr 14, 2012)

Blazing CobaltX said:


> I think it would be difficult to do for the overworld sprite.



That doesn't mean that they shouldn't do it.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Apr 14, 2012)

Saturday said:


> what do you guys think of this?



That looks amazing.

Finally this game is fixing what was previously an awful awful unova map.


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 14, 2012)

Its funny how far Pokemon has come, effects wise.


----------



## Michellism (Apr 14, 2012)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> I want to have travelling partners. Like Brock/Misty/May/Dawn/Iris/Max in the anime. You can like interact with them and such. OR they can be online friends who can join you.



Didn't they try and do this via the entralink? Though to be honest the damn thing doesn't work 99 percent of the time. 

I'd be stoke to have the option of having friends or hell any stranger from online journey with me while playing pokemon


----------



## Gaiash (Apr 14, 2012)

Saturday said:


> what do you guys think of this?


It's clearly the town of Shizui's Gym.


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 14, 2012)

I would go to someone's Pokemon game and just follow them around. No battling, just following them around.


----------



## forkandspoon (Apr 14, 2012)

Arcanine is back! I hope they let you catch it early on.

Sucks it looks like they are sticking us with the 3 lame starters.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Apr 14, 2012)

The differences I see:
- Half of Unova is frozen over. 
- Route 4 is finally finished.
- Lower left of Unova became habitable. 
- New harbor.
- High Link has changed and is now surrounded by stone instead of water.
- Something is built next to the Ferris Wheel? 
- A village in the mountain?
- Something close to Opelucid City disappeared. 
- Driftveil City has changed quite a bit.
- Castelia's harbors look different. 
- Unity Tower and Liberty Island got more detail in the artwork.

I think I got everything.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Apr 14, 2012)

J. Fooly said:


> That doesn't mean that they shouldn't do it.



I never said that, I said that it'd be very hard for them to do.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Apr 14, 2012)

Bagon, please Bagon.

They're giving us Fagcario.


----------



## Saturday (Apr 14, 2012)




----------



## Ultra (Apr 14, 2012)

What about the fact that the starting area is frozen over?

I really hope that'll effect wild encounters. An ice type in the beggining would be nice.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Apr 14, 2012)

Hold on, on the mini islands on the bottom left. A new Battle Frontier?


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 14, 2012)

The possibilities are endless! I hope they don't dissapoint


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 15, 2012)

Blazing CobaltX said:


> I think it would be difficult to do for the overworld sprite.



Well obviously they wouldn't allow you TOTAL customization. Pokemon battle Revolution had six different body types and various hats, shirts, hair and eye colors, shorts, bags, gloves, accessories, etc. that you could use.

It would kinda be like that.



Stunna said:


> I'm afraid I don't know what an 'eyecatch' is in this context.



Cobalt's talking about these:




All this in 2 years... You realize the horror it is to live in those frozen areas? Having to be forced to move, the one moron that stays behind.

And hell, ice that big takes a while to form, so if only two years passed, this shit would be like a hurricane hitting you.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Apr 15, 2012)

UltraDoots said:


> What about the fact that the starting area is frozen over?
> 
> I really hope that'll effect wild encounters. An ice type in the beggining would be nice.


*Former* starting area. These new guys apparently come from the new town at the bottom left.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Apr 15, 2012)

UltraDoots said:


> What about the fact that the starting area is frozen over?
> 
> I really hope that'll effect wild encounters. An ice type in the beggining would be nice.



There's a new starting area.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Apr 15, 2012)

Can we now assume that the heroine is called Hana and the rival _Hihihi_roshi?


----------



## Pesky Bug (Apr 15, 2012)

Hihihiroshi?  I doubt that's the final name they're going with (at least I hope it's not, poor kid), just for the sake of the demo.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Apr 15, 2012)

Yup, three times "Hi". 

And I'm starting to like him already, but they have to change his name.


----------



## Kyousuke (Apr 15, 2012)

Wonder what they'll do with the old starting location. Not a major deal since Route 1 still will (probably) still branch off west again. 

There seems to be a slightly stronger presence of water, especially on the eastern part of Unova, and the fact that the old Entralink area is dry and more developed interests me.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Apr 15, 2012)

First gameplay video from Pok?mon Smash!

[YOUTUBE]rVuKhUnjxuc[/YOUTUBE]

I think it's now confirmed that the rival is really named Hihihiroshi.


----------



## Kyousuke (Apr 15, 2012)

That's quite the.... interesting name.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 15, 2012)

sounds like a one piece name emerging from his laugh


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Apr 15, 2012)

What were they thinking?


----------



## Pesky Bug (Apr 15, 2012)

I still don't believe it.


----------



## Kyousuke (Apr 15, 2012)

I won't be able to take him on seriously knowing his name is Hihihiroshi. 

Hopefully when they translate the games there isn't anything as silly.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Apr 15, 2012)

2 'Hi's woulda been a little more acceptable.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Apr 15, 2012)

Three is just ridiculous.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Apr 15, 2012)

But I have to admit, Hihihiroshi looks pretty nice.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 15, 2012)

I'm glad the US gets a different name.


----------



## Bergelmir (Apr 15, 2012)

Huh, so you can pick up a water pokemon near the starting area this time. That ought to be useful.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Apr 15, 2012)

Triple H Roshi 

@ Bergelmir: Not that the Azumarill line is all that useful..


----------



## Bergelmir (Apr 15, 2012)

Yeah, it really isn't. But it is nice to have access to some water moves early on if you don't choose the water starter. Its a nice touch, even if not so useful.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Apr 15, 2012)

Well, it looks like the whole "character sticks out his/her ass to send out the pokemon" joke will be part of these games too. lol


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Apr 15, 2012)

Bergelmir said:


> Huh, so you can pick up a water pokemon near the starting area this time. That ought to be useful.



I take Oshawott.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Apr 15, 2012)

Does anyone know if the rival's name is already existent, like Cheren and Bianca, or that you can name him? Some girl on Tumblr is raging over Hihihiroshi not being his real name.


----------



## ElementX (Apr 15, 2012)

Regardless, his name will change in English.

I'm guessing half the world is frozen because Kyurem is somehow fucking shit up. After the end of the story, maybe the rest of Unova will thaw out.


----------



## sasuki-chan (Apr 15, 2012)

Blazing CobaltX said:


> Can we now assume that the heroine is called Hana and the rival _Hihihi_roshi?



the guy who made the demo was probably trolling otherwise...:rofl


----------



## Kyousuke (Apr 15, 2012)

Perhaps, though clearer scans are showing that there seems to be a lot underneath the ice for it to be there forever. That and how it looks more like an atmospheric sheet rather than coating the region's surface itself. 

Plus having only half of Unova would be boring. 

I would prefer to think that Kyurem isn't doing _that_ much damage at least, and the ice is just a cover.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 15, 2012)

Pesky Bug said:


> Triple H Roshi
> 
> @ Bergelmir: Not that the Azumarill line is all that useful..





Bergelmir said:


> Yeah, it really isn't. But it is nice to have access to some water moves early on if you don't choose the water starter. Its a nice touch, even if not so useful.



Eh? What are you guys talking about, the Azumarril line is awesome. I use one in my main team. Although most Water attacks are special while Azumarril is more physical with Huge Power...


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Apr 15, 2012)

Kyousuke said:


> Perhaps, though clearer scans are showing that there seems to be a lot underneath the ice for it to be there forever. That and how it looks more like an atmospheric sheet rather than coating the region's surface itself.
> 
> Plus having only half of Unova would be boring.
> 
> I would prefer to think that Kyurem isn't doing _that_ much damage at least, and the ice is just a cover.



Did you see in the vid there are frozen mountains. Its clearly frozen.

Its obviously going to be unfrozen, probably post game to increase exploration with the game ending in the first town where you meet the previous main character and battle him like Red.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Apr 15, 2012)

That fanfic map proves nothing. The gameplay video displays the land seen at the distance is frozen. The towns also appear to be colder with increased winds as well.


----------



## Kyousuke (Apr 15, 2012)

That map (without the arrows, obviously) is from the official website.


----------



## Light (Apr 15, 2012)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> That fanfic map proves nothing. The gameplay video displays the land seen at the distance is frozen. The towns also appear to be colder with increased winds as well.



Do you know if it was Kyurem's doing or just the frozen mountains that were there before this game?


----------



## Gaiash (Apr 15, 2012)

Ok here's my stance on the frozen map debate. Those areas ARE frozen but not in the way depicted in the map. Rather than entire cities being incased in a large block of ice there are most likely frozen paths, mountains and buildings preventing access to these areas and causing the people and Pok?mon living there to be bloody freezing but not trapped in the ice but rather trapped by it.

As for the map it show the ice that way because it's easier than drawing a before and after version of the map for when the ice melts.


----------



## Scizor (Apr 15, 2012)

I hope we can catch all the previous in-game legendaries in this game.

That'd be awesome content.


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 15, 2012)

In the trailer at 1:03, is that Meloetta?


----------



## luminaeus (Apr 15, 2012)

It looks like a Mincinno to me.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Apr 15, 2012)

Kyousuke said:


> That map (without the arrows, obviously) is from the official website.



I said those arrows were never legit and you now seem to agree...



Light said:


> Do you know if it was Kyurem's doing or just the frozen mountains that were there before this game?



None of the mountains were filled with ice in B/W.


----------



## Dorzium (Apr 15, 2012)

I wonder what the plot will be in this game and how it involves the two different Kyurem. 

Like if one of the legendary dragons that left with N came into contact with Kyurem,  making either of the forms. Also Ghetsis is still at large at the end of Black/White. Maybe he has something to do with the recent events in the region.

Also since there is only one rival in this game, I wonder if he'll be important plot-wise, like if he joins the enemy.


----------



## Bioness (Apr 15, 2012)

Here is some gameplay and the intro of Pokemon Black 2and Pokemon White 2.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ifWzy9P2EnM&feature=g-u-u&context=G27e3fa4FUAAAAAAAAAA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stunna (Apr 15, 2012)

Potential favorite rival.


----------



## Bergelmir (Apr 15, 2012)

The ice looks like its covering even the clouds. So if its not just lazy art, then it could be an incomplete ice shell or dome.



Drunkenwhale said:


> Eh? What are you guys talking about, the Azumarril line is awesome. I use one in my main team. *Although most Water attacks are special while Azumarril is more physical with Huge Power*...


That is pretty much why I don't like it. I prefer to use my water pokemon for the special attacks, not physical attacks.


----------



## Light (Apr 15, 2012)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> I said those arrows were never legit and you now seem to agree...
> 
> 
> 
> None of the mountains were filled with ice in B/W.



Wasn't there that snow city from the seventh gym that had frozen mountains next to it?


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 15, 2012)

Bergelmir said:


> That is pretty much why I don't like it. I prefer to use my water pokemon for the special attacks, not physical attacks.



That's fine then. I used an Azumarril with Aqua Jet, Substitute, Focus Punch, and Toxic and it ripped through teams.

I try to find a pokemon I like and build around their strengths. Which is why I love Azumarril: It's attack is monsterous, it can learn the moves to take advantage of it, and it's bulky enough to stay around and hit opponents.

Every other Water type I raise is the usual Surf/Ice Beam/Hidden Power combo

I do get tired of that...


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Apr 16, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Potential favorite rival.



I agree. 

HIHIHIROSHI.


----------



## Dorzium (Apr 16, 2012)

It looks like the rival will have a rather important role in the story given how they portray him in the intro.



Blazing CobaltX said:


> I agree.
> 
> HIHIHIROSHI.



They should stick another hi or two in there.


----------



## Bergelmir (Apr 16, 2012)

Bioness said:


> Here is some gameplay and the intro of Pokemon Black 2and Pokemon White 2.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ifWzy9P2EnM&feature=g-u-u&context=G27e3fa4FUAAAAAAAAAA[/YOUTUBE]



At the 1:50mark, they're choosing the rival's name. So maybe it isn't actually Hihihiroshi.


----------



## Bioness (Apr 16, 2012)

Light said:


> Wasn't there that snow city from the seventh gym that had frozen mountains next to it?



It had snow but it wasn't really ice, also many of the northern areas get frozen and snow covered during the winter.


----------



## themg3 (Apr 16, 2012)

I just there will be interconnectivity between these games and the originals, like being able to trade etc, otherwise its a No for me


----------



## Light (Apr 16, 2012)

Bioness said:


> It had snow but it wasn't really ice, also many of the northern areas get frozen and snow covered during the winter.



Ah okay then. Kyurem seems pretty powerful I guess.


----------



## Kek (Apr 16, 2012)

Bioness said:


> Here is some gameplay and the intro of Pokemon Black 2and Pokemon White 2.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ifWzy9P2EnM&feature=g-u-u&context=G27e3fa4FUAAAAAAAAAA[/YOUTUBE]



oooowWHHOOOOAAOAOooaao

Oh japanese


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 16, 2012)

themg3 said:


> I just there will be interconnectivity between these games and the originals, like being able to trade etc, otherwise its a No for me



It's the same generation - Generation 5. You will be able to trade freely between the two Black and Whites. They're just doing something different instead of a 3rd version.

Hell, i think the fact this is a DS title instead of 3DS title is one of the reasons why you'll be able to trade freely between the two sets.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Apr 16, 2012)

I think the only ones you cannot trade are B/WKyurem, and maybe some other BW2 exclusives.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 16, 2012)

Blazing CobaltX said:


> I think the only ones you cannot trade are B/WKyurem, and maybe some other BW2 exclusives.



What other exclusives?

The only ones you can't trade to the first Black/White are the two new Kyurem forms and that's it so far.

It's not like BW2 will have all new pokemon, it's still Gen 5.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Apr 16, 2012)

Drunkenwhale said:


> What other exclusives?
> 
> The only ones you can't trade to the first Black/White are the two new Kyurem forms and that's it so far.
> 
> It's not like BW2 will have all new pokemon, it's still Gen 5.


Not that they are already released, but I think BW2 will have some new exclusive forms, not new Pok?mon, but like an alternate form for some Pok?mon(Maybe Genesect).

Just wishful thinking.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 16, 2012)

I seriously doubt any other pokemon will be getting new forms.


----------



## Kyousuke (Apr 16, 2012)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> I said those arrows were never legit and you now seem to agree...


I thought we were talking about the ice. 

I'm just saying I don't think the ice is physically covering the whole eastern half of Unova. I think there will probably be climate change, but not an epic sheet of ice that freezes half the region over. lol. 

I don't know if I worded it funny before but that's my perspective on it right now.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Apr 16, 2012)

I saw on Serebii that there was a region lock for the 3DS and DSi... does that mean we can't go to some places or did  I just read it wrong??


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 16, 2012)

Malicious Friday said:


> I saw on Serebii that there was a region lock for the 3DS and DSi... does that mean we can't go to some places or did  I just read it wrong??



That just means you can't play a Japanese game on an English DSi or 3DS.

This is one of those games that has DSi features, so you won't be able to play the Japanese version on your DSi or 3DS.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Apr 17, 2012)

Malicious Friday said:


> I saw on Serebii that there was a region lock for the 3DS and DSi... does that mean we can't go to some places or did  I just read it wrong??


That has nothing to do with the game itself, you can't play Japanese games on a 3DS you bought in Europe. Don't worry.:33


----------



## luminaeus (Apr 17, 2012)

I wondered that too lol but then I figured it out.

made me feel stupid xd


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Apr 17, 2012)

Just in case no one watches the Anime, and if this wasn't posted yet:

Homika will most likely be using Koffing


*Spoiler*: __ 









Despite it being in the Anime, they'd obviously would know more then we would know about her team and they have been using the game teams accurately for the most part so far. Plus a Koffing is seen in the game on a picture or some sort in her gym. So expect her to have it, and for it to be available in the game.


----------



## Gaiash (Apr 17, 2012)

Drunkenwhale said:


> I seriously doubt any other pokemon will be getting new forms.


Genesect could. Remember it was upgraded by Team Plasma, it's possible Genesect is available in its unaltered form. And there's also a chance Kyurem will have a third new form, after all BOTH Reshiram and Zekrom were once part of it so there should be a form where all three are together again.


----------



## Dorzium (Apr 17, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> Genesect could. Remember it was upgraded by Team Plasma, it's possible Genesect is available in its unaltered form.



It'd be awesome if it did, and each of its new forms were different, not just color alterations of its sprite like we've seen.


----------



## Gaiash (Apr 17, 2012)

Dorzium said:


> It'd be awesome if it did, and each of its new forms were different, not just color alterations of its sprite like we've seen.


I imagine the minor colour change forms are linked to the Plasma upgrades and regular Genesect probably doesn't have them.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Apr 17, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> And there's also a chance Kyurem will have a third new form, after all BOTH Reshiram and Zekrom were once part of it so there should be a form where all three are together again.



That would be great. But just not looking like a discombobulated mix of the three -.- Just a good design...


----------



## Gaiash (Apr 17, 2012)

Malicious Friday said:


> That would be great. But just not looking like a discombobulated mix of the three -.- Just a good design...


I imagine it looking like a more complete regular Kyurem with a couple of features from its other forms.


----------



## Scizor (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Apr 21, 2012)

I am too excited for this.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 21, 2012)

That Pokemon AR Searcher thing will be pretty cool, being able to transfer to Black/White 2.


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 21, 2012)

Anyone see the Robot Tyranitar in the Trailer?


----------



## Dorzium (Apr 21, 2012)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Anyone see the Robot Tyranitar in the Trailer?



I wonder if they'll be "boss battles", where your team takes on a giant Pokemon or machine. Imagine 3 against 1 with the opponents having beastly stats and HP. Would be an interesting fight.


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 21, 2012)

That would be awesome! I want to see more Variant Pokemon.


Like the crystal onix!


----------



## themg3 (Apr 21, 2012)

Can som1 post a link to the trailer??


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Apr 21, 2012)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Anyone see the Robot Tyranitar in the Trailer?



But of course I did!


----------



## Kaitou (Apr 21, 2012)

Sorry if already posted


----------



## Dorzium (Apr 21, 2012)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> That would be awesome! I want to see more Variant Pokemon.
> 
> 
> Like the crystal onix!



Speaking of boss battles, maybe the final boss in the storyline could be a fusion of all three of the Tao Trio. The fusion of all three could be an unobtainable Pokemon that's a boss only. After the fight maybe they break apart into Black or White Kyurem, and that's when you obtain them.


----------



## Big Mom (Apr 21, 2012)

That would be cool but I am still hoping for dark rust


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 21, 2012)

The Mecha-Tyranitar deals with this movie theater mini-game thing, like the Pokemon Musicals in the first Black and White.

I think I remember Serebii posting info on that.


----------



## Kek (Apr 22, 2012)

Dorzium said:


> Speaking of boss battles, maybe the final boss in the storyline could be a fusion of all three of the Tao Trio. The fusion of all three could be an unobtainable Pokemon that's a boss only. After the fight maybe they break apart into Black or White Kyurem, and that's when you obtain them.



Cool story bro.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Apr 22, 2012)

This game is unfolding nicely.

Is there confirmation for a battle frontier?

This game could be better than Emerald or HG/SS.


----------



## Wizard (Apr 23, 2012)

What do you guys think the stat spread for Black Kyurem and White Kyurem will be? And what about the ability?

Black Kyurem:
130 HP
95 Atk
90 Def
130 SpAtk
90 SpDef
125 Spe

White Kyurem: the same but attack and spattack switched.


----------



## Rasendori (Apr 23, 2012)

A fragment of my soul is still holding out for old gen de/evolutions.


----------



## Kyousuke (Apr 23, 2012)

Rasendori said:


> A fragment of my soul is still holding out for old gen de/evolutions.


There are plenty to be had but none to ever be seen.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 23, 2012)

Not this generation, sorry.


----------



## firefangz (Apr 26, 2012)

I am so psyched for this game O.O


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Apr 26, 2012)

I just realized something. Who are the villains going to be? Oh, please don't make it some plasma leftovers trying to regain glory like TR in G/S/C.


----------



## Gaiash (Apr 26, 2012)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> I just realized something. Who are the villains going to be? Oh, please don't make it some plasma leftovers trying to regain glory like TR in G/S/C.


We've seen a shot of them and they seem to have uniforms more like Team Rocket. It's most likely a new team without a themed uniform. However I am certain we'll get some Team Plasma leftovers, though they'll probably be out of uniform and in the post game content.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 26, 2012)

I hope N and Ghetsis make an appearance.


----------



## Kyousuke (Apr 26, 2012)

A lot of people would like N back... we all want to know where the fuck he went.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 28, 2012)

So are these the same characters or new ones?


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Apr 29, 2012)

New ones, and we got yet to know what happened to Touya and Touko.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 29, 2012)

Game will fail instantly without N.


----------



## Kyousuke (Apr 29, 2012)

It's not like it's set that long after the first game. It's only been two years, so we won't get any "they lived a long life and died", etc etc.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Apr 29, 2012)

If the characters from the first game are in there at all, they'll most likely be bonus bosses or partners for the battle subway.

If anything they'll be explained away as they're trying to find N, if they even reference them at all.

Kinda like how Pokemon XD didn't mention the Pokemon Colosseum protagonists, even  though her grandfather Eagun is still in the sequel.


----------



## Bergelmir (Apr 30, 2012)

Well, consider that the end of Black/White had a rumor that N was flying up north, and that the cover dragon of Black 2/White 2 is a fusion of Kyurem and N's dragon. Its possible N did something to cause Unova freezing over. Like trying to bring back Kyurem with only his dragon, and the unbalanced result froze the region. Or something.

But seeing as N kept his dragon and Kyurem is central to the story of Black2/White2, he's pretty much guaranteed to return in some way.


----------



## Scizor (Apr 30, 2012)




----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Apr 30, 2012)

Kewl.


----------



## luminaeus (Apr 30, 2012)

N is likely to return.

This game is interesting, looking forward to it.


----------



## Rasendori (Apr 30, 2012)

I lost interest in the plot of pokemon games after competitive battling. 

I was so good, but then the story itself seemed trivial. pokemon are only their stats to me now, which to be honest sucks.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Apr 30, 2012)

competitive play can lick it 

to me Pokemon has always been about the journey/story


----------



## vanhellsing (Apr 30, 2012)

wut pokemon has a history ?


----------



## Basilikos (May 1, 2012)

Rasendori said:


> I lost interest in the plot of pokemon games after competitive battling.
> 
> I was so good, but then the story itself seemed trivial. pokemon are only their stats to me now, which to be honest sucks.


Then take a break from competitive battling and just play the in-game stuff for fun. Simple.


----------



## Scizor (May 1, 2012)

Basilikos said:


> Then take a break from competitive battling and just play the in-game stuff for fun. Simple.



The burden of knowledge: you can't _forget_ about knowing about competitive battling at will.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (May 1, 2012)

Competitive battling?


----------



## Pesky Bug (May 1, 2012)

Good thing I never got into that.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (May 1, 2012)

I tried, but good thing that it didn't work out.


----------



## Death-kun (May 1, 2012)

Silly people, once you start being a competitive battler you never stop being one. You'll never forget all that knowledge you gain, trust me.


----------



## Rasendori (May 2, 2012)

Death understands


----------



## Fran (May 2, 2012)

damn right
once you know and understand what pokemon natures do, you have to get the right one
once you know about IVs, i always have to get perfect att/sp.att and speed for my pokemon
EV training goes without saying.

after catching 'em all on HG, I said to myself I'd just sit back and enjoy myself for platinum.
i ended up EV training and IV breeding pokemon over from HG -_-


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (May 2, 2012)

Blazing CobaltX said:


> New ones, and we got yet to know what happened to Touya and Touko.



Well that sucks, I was hoping to continue with my old character.


----------



## vanhellsing (May 2, 2012)

Vino said:


> Well that sucks, I was hoping to continue with my old character.



well maybe they will be the Red of this game , although yeah they will be missed , the only matter i care about competitive battler its just the pokemons nature and EV also in platinum I caught a feebas (and is a milotic) kneel at me


----------



## Patchouli (May 2, 2012)

I want a hard mode that adjusts the entire 1-100 experience to be more geared towards players that ev train. More intelligent AI whose only purpose is to destroy your team. Items cost more/limited stock of items. All enemies have a +5% chance of landing critical strikes on you. All negative status effects (paralyze, confuse, etc) last 1 turn longer on your pokemon.

Those kinds of additions would make the game feel like a challenge, and would only effect the people who choose hard mode.

Make it happen US Nintendo spy browsing this forum at this very moment.


----------



## lacey (May 2, 2012)

Vino said:


> Well that sucks, I was hoping to continue with my old character.



Same here. Would make the continuity that much better.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 3, 2012)

I played Red/Blue/Yellow/Silver/Gold and shit back in the day and want a new game that's recent. But the pokemon lately look like ass to me, especially the start pokemon. Too bad they didn't change the latest ones for this release.

Guess I'll wait for the next installment and hope for good starter pokemon.


----------



## Basilikos (May 3, 2012)

^Or you could just...you know....catch other pokemon to use.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (May 3, 2012)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> I played Red/Blue/Yellow/Silver/Gold and shit back in the day and want a new game that's recent. But the pokemon lately look like ass to me, especially the start pokemon. Too bad they didn't change the latest ones for this release.
> 
> Guess I'll wait for the next installment and hope for good starter pokemon.


You can catch quite a few non-Unova Pok?mon in BW2.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (May 3, 2012)

I used to hate a many of the designs but I've been forcing myself to use the pokemon. Most of them have grown on me now.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (May 3, 2012)

I started to like Garbodor a lot after a while.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 3, 2012)

Blazing CobaltX said:


> You can catch quite a few non-Unova Pok?mon in BW2.



How many non-Unova ones?


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (May 4, 2012)

Blazing CobaltX said:


> I started to like Garbodor a lot after a while.



Garbodor is the best one


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (May 4, 2012)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> How many non-Unova ones?


That I'm not sure, but quite a bunch I guess.


----------



## Pesky Bug (May 4, 2012)

I'm pretty sure it was said the Udex would be doubled, so I suppose 150ish old Pokes returning?


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (May 4, 2012)

Pesky Bug said:


> I'm pretty sure it was said the Udex would be doubled, so I suppose 150ish old Pokes returning?



It was said the region dex would be up to #300 so yah, around 150 Pokemon from the past are returning. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Psyduck, Golduck
 Growlithe, Arcanine
 Magnemite, Magneton, Magnezone
 Koffing, Weezing
 Magby, Magmar, Magmortar
 Lapras
 Eevee, Vaporeon, Jolteon, Flareon, Espeon, Umbreon, Leafeon, Glaceon

 Mareep, Flaaffy, Ampharos
 Azurill, Marill, Azumarill
 Sunkern, Sunflora
 Sneasel, Weavile
 Remoraid, Octillery (Assuming we could fish using the Good/Super Rod, early in the game; it is required to evolve Mantyke anyway)
 Mantyke, Mantine
 Larvitar, Pupitar, Tyranitar

 Wingull, Pelipper
Ralts, Kirlia, Gardevoir, Gallade* (See note "1a")
Swablu, Altaria** (See note "1b")
Shuppet, Banette**(See note "1b")
 Absol
 Beldum, Metang, Metagross

Buizel, Floatzel** (See note "1b")
 Buneary, Lopunny
 Riolu, Lucario
Regigigas** (See note "1c")

NOTES::
 - 1a - It is unknown if it's obtainable in the game, but it is obtainable in the Pokemon AR Searcher, which can be transferred to BW2. So it is obtainable in a sense.
 - 1b - Several new Pokemon are seen alongside this new GameFreak illustration featuring Black and White Kyurem, as well as other non-Gen 5 Pokemon available in BW2. Although unconfirmed, there is a high possibility that they are obtainable within the game, especially considering that this is a BW2 merchandise.
 - 1c - Regigigas was shown battling the Kyurem formes in this Bessatsu CoroCoro June (Shougakukan) scan. We don't know if it'll be part of the regional dex or not though.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (May 5, 2012)

Ampharos.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 5, 2012)

To me the male lead looks stupid and lame, but the rival looks awesome. Too bad.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (May 5, 2012)

The characters have grown to me, and Hihihiroshi the rival looks badass awesome.


----------



## vanhellsing (May 6, 2012)

Blazing CobaltX said:


> The characters have grown to me, and Hihihiroshi the rival looks badass awesome.



yeah , but the main male lead look like some one who came from digimos he is just missing the googles its not im dislike him but they could do a better design or at least make him customize


----------



## LMJ (May 11, 2012)

> The first  image from CoroCoro has leaked out and showcases the first new Pok?mon  forms revealed. This issue's cover showcases that the Pok?mon; Tornadus,  Thundurus and Landorus each have new forms. It is currently unknown if  these forms feature any new types but they do match the silhouettes from  Pok?mon AR Searcher shown last month. We'll bring more on this  as and  when it comes




wTFFFFFFFFFF? @ Serebii


----------



## LMJ (May 11, 2012)

> The  original leaker of the magazine states that the magazine showcases  Cheren, Bianca, Brock and Giovanni. This information is yet to be  confirmed but we'll provide evidence as soon as possible




Brock? Giovanni? Shit just got real.


----------



## Scizor (May 11, 2012)

If it we get to go to Kanto in B2/W2


----------



## Bioness (May 11, 2012)

Those new forms look...interesting.


----------



## vanhellsing (May 11, 2012)

well at my eyes this is gonna be the game of the year for handhelds 
just add Blue and some gym leaders and it would be awesome


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (May 11, 2012)

> Edit @ 08:52: More information is coming from the leaker of the magazine. As before, this is currently unconfirmed while we await scans. First, Pok?wood replaces the musicals and is the movie theatre seen in the trailer. Next, Cheren is said to be a gym leader and finally, the forms of Tornadus, Thundurus and Landorus are exclusively captured in the 3DS game; Pok?mon AR Searcher, and then sent to the Black 2 and White 2 games from there
> Edit @ 10:30: Pok?mon Smash's episode on May 20th is due to have new Black 2 & White 2 information. Presumably it's the same information coming from CoroCoro, but there should be footage within it
> Edit @ 12:45: The leaker also mentioned that there's a facility where various other leaders from the past games appear including Lance, Volkner, Blue, Misty & Steven.





We should get more info and confirmation on everything on the weekend I believe.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (May 11, 2012)

New forms?


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (May 11, 2012)

> Edit @ 12:45: The leaker also mentioned that there's a facility where various other leaders from the past games appear including Lance, Volkner, Blue, Misty & Steven. Like before, this stuff has yet to be officially confirmed



I'd love that.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 11, 2012)

MAH NUKKA

If we go into Kanto and fight Brock and Giovanni... and RED?!!? That's easily an amazing game.

If only the game gave me a choice of all the starters since the 1st gen It'd be pefect!


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (May 11, 2012)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> MAH NUKKA
> 
> If we go into Kanto and fight Brock and Giovanni... and RED?!!? That's easily an amazing game.
> 
> If only the game gave me a choice of all the starters since the 1st gen It'd be pefect!



It's unlikely we'll be going to other regions. It's a facility where you battle them, assuming it's real, it's possible this is all fake, I doubt it though.


----------



## Mishudo (May 11, 2012)

Well now that they revealed those forms, I pray that Keldeo gets one and actually looks bamf.

They need an area to battle all past gym leaders


----------



## Scizor (May 11, 2012)

Blazing CobaltX said:


> New forms?



I think there are new forms for landorus and his brethren as shown on the image.

Guys, this _could_ mean new forms for other Pok?mon too 

I'm calling it: Mewtwotwo


----------



## LMJ (May 12, 2012)

loads of info and photos just released on Serebii. Talking bout BW2 and Best Wishes 2.

Dat Misty, Brock and Gary 

Dat Dragonite, dat Cynthia.


----------



## MrChubz (May 12, 2012)

Well damn, we finally have Giovanni's glorious return. Maybe Red will have his rightful place as supreme ruler of the universe.


----------



## Bergelmir (May 12, 2012)

The World Tournament is going to be a blast! I wonder if they'll keep the old teams of the Gym Leaders and Champions or if they'll include newer pokemon.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (May 12, 2012)

New scans! 

[sp][/sp]











Both  and  provide information, but Pok?beach is more detailed as it goes per scan.


----------



## Scizor (May 12, 2012)

I love how the characters from B/W have a significant role in B2/W2.

Pok?Wood (they should've thought naming it that through though ) also looks fun 

And battling past significant trainers is awesome!

Also: I hated the (old/'incarnation formes') designs of the cloud trio (I never even bothered to catch them) but their new ('sacred beast') formes make them interesting for me, to say the least 
(Especially) dat sacred beast thundorus  
but they all look cool imo


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (May 12, 2012)

...Ok so here's the plan, I build a time machine and go into the future, that's the only thing that can be done...like how the fuck can I actually wait to play something so awesome...fuck you time...fuck you and your trolling powers


----------



## Bioness (May 12, 2012)

Scizor said:


> Also: I hated the (old/'incarnation formes') designs of the cloud trio (I never even bothered to catch them) but their new ('sacred beast') formes make them interesting for me, to say the least
> (Especially) dat sacred beast thundorus
> but they all look cool imo



Time for this again....





*The Kami Trio ? Tornadus, Thundurus, and Landorus* 

Trios of Legendary Pok?mon that are linked to one another in one  way or  another are common in the Pok?mon franchise and the Black and  White  versions are no exceptions. The Cyclone pok?mon, the Bolt Strike   pok?mon, and the Abundance pok?mon, are Flying-type, Electric- and   Flying-type and Ground- and Flying-type pok?mon, respectively and more   powerful than normally encountered pok?mon (Bulbapedia ,  ). These three pok?mon are based on traditional images of Shinto kami. They all also have Magatama-shaped spots on their bodies.
      To be more specific, Tornadus and Thudurus are based on the kami   Fuujin and Raijin, two of many Japanese deities. Fuujin is the god of   wind and is depicted carrying a large sack that, when opened, releases a   strong gust of wind. Meanwhile, Raijin carries drums with him to  strike  and cause the sound of thunder (Schumacher ).   Both of these gods are referenced in how Tornadus and Thundurus are   encountered in-game (which one dependant on the version one is playing).   In order to find one of the two legends, the player must be on a route   where there is a ?strange storm? and as long as the storm is active on   the route, Thundurus or Tornadus may be encountered. 

      Landorus, on the other hand, is a bit of an odd duck in the Kami   trio. For one, it does not travel from route to route like its   trio-mates, and can only be encountered by taking both a Thundurus and a   Tornadus to a place called ?Abundant Shrine? (Fertility Shrine in the   original Japanese) (Bulbapedia ).   Secondly, its kami inspiration, Inari, is not depicted similarly or   even alongside Fuujin and Raijin. However, even so the kami?s influences   are still seen in Landorus. For example, Inari is known as the god (or   goddess, depending on local traditions) of rice, fertility,  agriculture,  and worldly success. Inari is also well known for their  fox (or  kitsune) companions and messengers ? to the point where most  Inari  shrines today are actually more toward the foxes instead of Inari   himself (Schumacher ).   And yet, both its species name (Abundance pok?mon) and the place where   it can be found in-game (a small shrine in Abundant Shrine) strongly   reflect the influences that the god Inari provides.

      Magatama are types of beads that have been dated back to as  early  as Japan?s Jomon period. They are comma-shaped and crafted from a   variety of materials such as jade, agate, glass, and jasper. The word   ?magatama? translates to ?curved ball? (Schumacher ).   While not much is known about this type of bead, it is known that it   would eventually become one of the three symbols of Japanese Imperial   regalia alongside the mirror and the sword (). All three members of the Kami Trio sport Magatama-shaped spots on their elbows and shoulders.

      While the trio does get a lot of flak from fans due to their   similar sprites (earning the alternate trio title ?Pallet Swap?), this   Legendary Trio of pok?mon nonetheless represents three of the most   important kami in the Shinto religion in their designs and ways of   encounter.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (May 12, 2012)

...Your point? You don't have to give us a brief history of their designs just because Scizor said he didn't like their designs.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (May 12, 2012)

Bioness logic.

I wish Red was in this.


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 12, 2012)

Game of the year of all years


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (May 12, 2012)

Bringing back previous generation-characters is the never-ending wish of most fans, and they finally listened. I'm not one of those people, but I think it'll be awesome.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (May 12, 2012)

Blazing CobaltX said:


> Bringing back previous generation-characters is the never-ending wish of most fans, and they finally listened. I'm not one of those people, but I think it'll be awesome.



I don't see Red.


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 12, 2012)

He's dead, the tournament is being held in his honor.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (May 12, 2012)

Vino said:


> I don't see Red.


Be happy with what you get.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 12, 2012)

Red isn't dead he just beat the crap out of god and is controlling everything now.
Did I just see a ranger and a mech godzilla?
instant buy.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (May 12, 2012)

Blazing CobaltX said:


> Be happy with what you get.



No Kanto reign = not pleased.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (May 12, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Red isn't dead he just beat the crap out of god and is controlling everything now.
> Did I just see a ranger and a mech godzilla?
> instant buy.


Mecha Tyranitar is featured in Pok?Wood, which replaces the Pok?mon Musical.


----------



## Scizor (May 12, 2012)

Bioness said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't see how that's relevant.

And I still don't like their incarnation formes


----------



## Death-kun (May 12, 2012)

Holy shit, those scans are aweeeeesome.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (May 12, 2012)

Blazing CobaltX said:


> Mecha Tyranitar is featured in Pok?Wood, which replaces the Pok?mon Musical.



I don't believe it really "replaces" Musicals, considering it's still on the map, it's probably just another side game to play.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (May 12, 2012)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> I don't believe it really "replaces" Musicals, considering it's still on the map, it's probably just another side game to play.


Both Serebii and Pok?beach said that the Pok?mon Musical will be replaced by Pok?Wood, but we just have to see.


----------



## lacey (May 12, 2012)

That second scan sure caught my attention. Hn.

I like Bianca's new design, it's cute.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (May 12, 2012)

Blazing CobaltX said:


> Both Serebii and Pok?beach said that the Pok?mon Musical will be replaced by Pok?Wood, but we just have to see.



I know, but I believe they are just reposting what the leaker said. Musicals are shown on the map, so for them to be "replaced" but still be there seems rather odd. I think someone just used a poor choice of words or something, unless the Musicals is just an abandoned building now...but that's just sad

I know people didn't like them but still



I can just imagine it now, pieces of the building scattered all over, one person is under some ruble saying "Help me...save the Musicals!" then you kill them and no one gives a fuck. 



...

Kind of want that to happen now


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 12, 2012)

judging by the scans.. this is gonna be GOAT.. and don't worry folks i have a feeling red is gonna show up in this one..


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (May 12, 2012)

Anyways, I think I'll take a shot at the Pokemon World Tournament(In terms of what it's about and what not):
 -Cynthia is the one who is reasonable for it's creation. She mentioned in Black and White about Champions coming together to battle, perhaps she expanded on that and gave her idea to whoever is in charge of building stuff in regions, it was a 5 to 4 vote(Because it always comes down to that last person ), it was decided that the Pokemon World Tournament would be created.
 -The tournament is a gathering of all the strongest trainers around the world(Only, characters that have multiples of themselves get kicked out because this is just an excuse for Gym Leaders and that to come here, who cares about some Lass or Bug Catcher, we'll see you in the Battle Subway).
 -Gym Leaders, Elite Four, Champions, rivals from past games, and playable characters from past games all are in it, along with Professors(Akuroma is seen in the place, unless he's the host).

 The way it's formated is:
 -A group of 8 are formed, where it'll be tournament based, where when you beat someone you move up to face in the next round.
 -Game wise, the people are chosen randomly, so you can have a mix of Gym Leaders, Elite Four, Champions, Rivals, etc...
 -It's 3 vs 3(As shown in the scans, perhaps you can have the option for 6 vs 6, but I'm doubting it).
 -Levels are rounded to 50 or 100.
 -Contestants(Excluding you) have perfect IVs or whatever makes these facilities haxxed.
 -The Pokemon the contestants use are completely random(Excluding you), however, the Pokemon will fit them, in other words, Gym Leaders and Elite Four will use Pokemon of their type, multi type trainers have certain Pokemon they have used in the pass mixed with other Pokemon that have gotten added for them. The amount of random Pokemon is fixed to a certain amount(Let's just say 12, so there's a set of 4 Pokemon for each, however with it being random you can have three of any of those 12 Pokemon, making it much harder to format a strategy).
 -You will go through the tournament in one sitting, so you can't switch Pokemon after a battle or anything, you can save the game where you are for a break of course. If you lose you lose, if you win you advance to the next round. 


 Contestants:
 -All Gym Leaders from all regions that are already know, past and current.
 -All Elite Four members, from all regions that are already know, past and current.
 -All Champions, past and current.
 -All Rivals that have been in the game(Maybe not, but if they are doing Gym leaders and that, why not go all out).
 -All past playable characters(Come on, just do it).
 -Professors and other notable characters(Seriously, if there isn't two of you in the game you better be here).
 -No clones...because we don't like your kind(Seriously, stay at the Battle Subway or whatever).


 Benefits from the way I have it:
 -Challenge from Gym Leaders and other character who people have always complained about, with this, you have no way of creating a team that can easily handle an 8 group tournament, that's three battles for you, none stop, with no idea what Pokemon you'll be facing, and the Pokemon are going to be haxxed no less. Now sit down, shut up, and enjoy your challenge >: D


 Anyone up for something like this? Perhaps they might not having rivals and that(Unfortunately), but my main point of this is, having the opponents random, the Pokemon random, and having no time to change Pokemon so you'll be having three battles in a row with overpowered Pokemon.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (May 12, 2012)

Cant wait for this game's release.


----------



## LMJ (May 12, 2012)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> *Benefits from the way I have it:
> -Challenge from Gym Leaders and other character who people have always complained about, with this, you have no way of creating a team that can easily handle an 8 group tournament, that's three battles for you, none stop, with no idea what Pokemon you'll be facing, and the Pokemon are going to be haxxed no less. Now sit down, shut up, and enjoy your challenge >: D
> *
> 
> Anyone up for something like this? Perhaps they might not having rivals and that(Unfortunately), but my main point of this is, having the opponents random, the Pokemon random, and having no time to change Pokemon so you'll be having three battles in a row with overpowered Pokemon.



Just the way I like it


----------



## lacey (May 13, 2012)

Eh, I never bothered with any of the Battle Complexes in previous games, so I probably won't even bother with it in this game - if that's what they plan to do. 

I can imagine people that are into those would really love it though.


----------



## Big Mom (May 13, 2012)

Landorous, Thunderous, and Tornadous have new forms? AWESOME!!!!!


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (May 13, 2012)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> That second scan sure caught my attention. Hn.
> 
> I like Bianca's new design, it's cute.


I agree.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 13, 2012)

Not diggin' the new forms of the kami trio.

Thundurus one might be decent though.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (May 13, 2012)

strong want this


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (May 14, 2012)

Tornadus looks so incomplete without arms.


----------



## Kek (May 14, 2012)

So is there a reason for the new forms?


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (May 14, 2012)

Maybe some Unovian legend they've yet got to explain in the games.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 14, 2012)

Kek said:


> So is there a reason for the new forms?



yeah, their original forms looked horrible..


----------



## Scizor (May 14, 2012)

Khris said:


> yeah, their original forms looked horrible..



New form for Stunfisk 100% confirmed


----------



## Bioness (May 14, 2012)

Scizor said:


> I don't see how that's relevant.
> 
> And I still don't like their incarnation formes


It was to educate you on why they look like that and what they represent. People are so shallow and fickle if something doesn't look "cool" they automatically dismiss it as bad.



Kek said:


> So is there a reason for the new forms?



Because bitches were bitching. If people would have just shut up and been happy with the looks these new forms would not exist.


----------



## lacey (May 14, 2012)

To be honest, I'm hoping for some new Eevee forms. 

I spend too much time on Tumblr.


----------



## Bioness (May 14, 2012)

How about we wait until the next generation instead of trying to force them to add stuff in the current one thus causing the original Black and White games to be able to recognize certain Pokemon/forms.


----------



## Big Mom (May 14, 2012)

The only issue I had with the original Kami Trio was that Thundurus and Tornados had identical stats.


----------



## CalmPurple (May 14, 2012)

Is Bianca wearing glasses?


----------



## Dorzium (May 14, 2012)

So this is definitely shaping up to be an awesome title. I'm really excited to get it.

I wonder what other new things they'll reveal. I bet there's more new big things than what's been revealed so far. 

I hope they'll bring back Gym Leader rematches. That was a feature that was sorely needed in B/W.


----------



## lacey (May 15, 2012)

To be honest, I'd like something like the Trainer House in Platinum too. 



CalmPurple said:


> Is Bianca wearing glasses?



Looks like it. And it looks like Cheren lost his own glasses.


----------



## Scizor (May 15, 2012)

Bioness said:


> It was to educate you on why they look like that and what they represent. People are so shallow and fickle if something doesn't look "cool" they automatically dismiss it as bad.



I said that* I* hate the designs, not that they were badly designed.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (May 15, 2012)

Dorzium said:


> I hope they'll bring back Gym Leader rematches. That was a feature that was sorely needed in B/W.



They obviously will never have Gym Leader rematches in the first set of games, it's always been a third installment and remake feature. They need something big and "new" for the new games to come out, Gym Leader rematches is just that. 

I'd say people shouldn't expect any Gym Leader rematches in the first set of games, you'll only be disappointed once it's revealed they aren't in it.

There probably will be rematches though for these games, unless they'll be using Pokemon World Tournament as a replacement, however it's looking like that's more of a Battle Facility kind of thing, so I'd rather it not replace it. Hopefully we can have both regular rematches(At less for Unova gym leaders), and Pokemon World Tournament matches for all the Gym Leaders and that.

Also, Serebii has some new little info on the games, showing more about PokeWood, and it appears that the villain group is in fact Team Plasma(Based on a leak Anime picture):


Oh boy, if they have those Pokemon in the game...and not for just one or two grunts, then...*fap fap fap*.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (May 15, 2012)

CalmPurple said:


> Is Bianca wearing glasses?


Yeah, aren't they cute?


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (May 15, 2012)

English boxart!





Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> Also, Serebii has some new little info on the games, showing more about PokeWood, and it appears that the villain group is in fact Team Plasma(Based on a leak Anime picture):
> 
> 
> Oh boy, if they have those Pokemon in the game...and not for just one or two grunts, then...*fap fap fap*.


Those outfits are cool.


----------



## Death-kun (May 15, 2012)

I'm really not sure which one to get. I got White Version before because I liked Zekrom more than Reshiram, but these two legendaries in B/W 2 look so damn cool that I don't know which to pick. 

I actually think I like the way ReshiKyurem looks more than ZeKyurem.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (May 15, 2012)

I prefer Reshiram over Zekrom but also Zekkyu over Reshikyu, I first went with Black because Reshiram is awesome, then I went with White because that version has better version exclusives. I think I'll be going with Black 2 this time.


----------



## Scizor (May 15, 2012)

Kyushiram looks more awesome, imo


----------



## Mishudo (May 15, 2012)

I guess they're not flip flopping the legends this time and actually having white with white and black with black.

I hope they release a badass new form for Keldeo 

This game murks every 3rd predecessor beforehand. Cept yellow. Yellow was groundbreaking


----------



## Judge Fudge (May 15, 2012)

The animated promo to Black and White 2 has been leaked. Nintendo has been taken down youtube links so get it while it's hot!


----------



## lacey (May 15, 2012)

Well, that explains what I was seeing on Tumblr earlier. 

LOL, the kid has a Lucario. Funny since my lead on my Black team is one, haha. 

I am so fucking pumped after watching that. Can't wait.


----------



## Mishudo (May 15, 2012)

Wow. That was amazing


----------



## Dorzium (May 15, 2012)




----------



## Neo Arcadia (May 15, 2012)

Ladies and gentlemen, we have been given a taste of what the anime would be like if it was actually a proper adaptation of the games and not a wacky spinoff.

...Now to go cry in a corner over the fact that the current anime will never get canceled and be replaced by this.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 15, 2012)

that was epic man.. why isn't the anime like this


----------



## LMJ (May 16, 2012)

When the fuck are they gonna do something bout Genesect?


----------



## Drunkenwhale (May 16, 2012)

They opened up the pandora's box with that trailer.

"Ash and Pikachu are the faces of Pokemon"

Apparently not since everyone is commenting that they should drop the current anime...

In the actual anime though, we're gonna get Dawn and Piplup back!



FUCK!!! I HATE DAWN!!!


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 16, 2012)




----------



## vanhellsing (May 16, 2012)

game of the fucking year


----------



## MrChubz (May 16, 2012)

Why is everyone so pumped from that one video? All I saw is all of the doofus's from the last game that I hated, and those washed-up loons from D/P/P that I hated. As a matter of fact, I'd rather see Ruby guy, Wally, May, and Team Aqua rather then the chars returning from the previous games. That's saying a lot.


----------



## LMJ (May 16, 2012)

Cuz of the animation, and not seeing Ash or Pikachu at all in animation form.


----------



## Tyler (May 16, 2012)

I haven't posted in this section in like a year. But I had to come and post this.

​

Elesa..........you're fucking beautiful


----------



## Drunkenwhale (May 16, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Cuz of the animation, and not seeing Ash or Pikachu at all in animation form.



Mainly this. No fucking Ash.


----------



## アストロ (May 16, 2012)

Tyler said:


> I haven't posted in this section in like a year. But I had to come and post this.
> 
> ​
> 
> Elesa..........you're fucking beautiful


her hair, why is it changed  ?I thought she was blondely blonde


----------



## Tyler (May 16, 2012)

Lupin III said:


> her hair, why is it changed  ?I thought she was blondely blonde



She's a fuckin supermodel! What do you expect? Her clothes change too. She's wearing next to nothing, with a fur coat.

Excellent :33


----------



## tgre (May 16, 2012)

just saw that promo trailer

if that's what Pokemon is actually going to look like as an anime

I'd drop all my shit and pick it up again.


----------



## アストロ (May 16, 2012)

Tyler said:


> She's a fuckin supermodel! What do you expect? Her clothes change too. She's wearing next to nothing, with a fur coat.
> 
> Excellent :33


You shameless cutie patootie


----------



## Scizor (May 16, 2012)

That trailer was AMAZING

It seems they have a pretty good idea of what's awesome
This game will most likely be epic


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (May 16, 2012)

That trailer.

ASDFGHJKL;


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (May 16, 2012)

But one thing bothers me...

WHY THE FUCK IS YOUR HAIR BLACK, ELESA?


----------



## アストロ (May 16, 2012)

That's what I was asking too. But apparently super models like to color their hair periodically. I suppose you can be both a supermodel and a gym leader the pokeverse...


----------



## Sourcandy (May 16, 2012)

the other video posted is not working for me so here's another one


----------



## Death-kun (May 16, 2012)

It's been two years since Black and White, and Elesa is a supermodel, of course she's going to change her hair color during that span of time.


----------



## Phantom Roxas (May 16, 2012)

As long as Elesa is still a Gym Leader and still looks hot, I'm okay with this.


----------



## アストロ (May 16, 2012)

Very skinny too :33


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (May 16, 2012)

Lupin III said:


> That's what I was asking too. But apparently super models like to color their hair periodically. I suppose you can be both a supermodel and a gym leader the pokeverse...


Okay, I prefer her short, blonde hair though. 


She's still a beauty though. pek


----------



## Pesky Bug (May 16, 2012)

That's some quality shit, mane.


----------



## Kek (May 16, 2012)

This is what the Pokemon anime should be.

edit: gifs. gifs. i need gifs.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (May 16, 2012)

ADFGHJKL


----------



## LMJ (May 16, 2012)

WHY THE FUCK CAN'T THEY MAKE A SERIES OUT OF THIS? I would actually buy the DVD's and support it. We need a damn mature series. Fuck.


----------



## Kek (May 16, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> WHY THE FUCK CAN'T THEY MAKE A SERIES OUT OF THIS? I would actually buy the DVD's and support it. We need a damn mature series. Fuck.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IdHTnpgpLDc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LMJ (May 16, 2012)

Even if they don't want to get rid of the kid series. Atleast make an off series of this shit. OMG even a damn OVA or SOMETHING. Holy shit, such wasted potential. They are too set into their norms to try something new. Same thing I say with them and making an MMO, shit loads of money to be had if they made one.


----------



## Kek (May 16, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Even if they don't want to get rid of the kid series. Atleast make an off series of this shit. OMG even a damn OVA or SOMETHING. Holy shit, such wasted potential. They are too set into their norms to try something new. Same thing I say with them and making an MMO, shit loads of money to be had if they made one.



Well clearly someone over at gamefreak is thinking like us, otherwise this kind of trailer would never have been made. Too bad whoever they are, they're most certainly in the minority. 

And notice how the pokemon weren't endlessly repeating their names in this trailer? A welcome change if they were to in fact make this legit.


----------



## lacey (May 16, 2012)

Good to know that that was, in fact, Elesa. I wasn't sure if that was her, or some random sibling/fan/friend of hers. 

To be honest, from what I could see of her, I like her old design better - especially her headphones. She's still pretty though. (:

Also, I really do wish the anime was more like this. It was simply amazing to watch.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (May 16, 2012)

DING DING DING, WE HAVE A WINNER

I always have sets with female characters, so I wanted one with a guy in it, and guess who has won? 



THIS HANDSOME FELLA


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (May 16, 2012)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> Good to know that that was, in fact, Elesa. I wasn't sure if that was her, or some random sibling/fan/friend of hers.
> 
> *To be honest, from what I could see of her, I like her old design better - especially her headphones. She's still pretty though. (:*
> 
> Also, I really do wish the anime was more like this. It was simply amazing to watch.


I agree with that.


----------



## LMJ (May 16, 2012)

Lol @ Pokemon physics in that sig. But fuck dat stupid random filler shit they have no, I want an overarching story line. And if i can get regular battles to be as stunning as Gym Battles, then I have no need for that pokemon master bullshit story line. DO IT UP GAMEFREAK DO IT UP.


----------



## LMJ (May 16, 2012)

Blazing CobaltX said:


> DING DING DING, WE HAVE A WINNER
> 
> I always have sets with female characters, so I wanted one with a guy in it, and guess who has won?
> 
> ...



What are you talking bout, his hair is stupid as fuck?


----------



## Kek (May 16, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Lol @ Pokemon physics in that sig. But fuck dat stupid random filler shit they have no, I want an overarching story line. And if i can get regular battles to be as stunning as Gym Battles, then I have no need for that pokemon master bullshit story line. DO IT UP GAMEFREAK DO IT UP.



I thought that too, but I actually think Arcanine was using Seismic Toss. And did anoyone hear that crunch? ouch.


----------



## LMJ (May 16, 2012)

I thought Seismic Toss threw to the ground, not in the air.


----------



## lacey (May 16, 2012)

Blue haired kid's voice actor sounded familiar. Wonder if we'll ever get a name. Hn.

When I was listening to that scene, it didn't sound like he called "Seismic Toss." It's possible it used Crunch - or just generically grabbed it - and tossed it into the air.


----------



## Scizor (May 16, 2012)

Pok?physics are serious business


----------



## Kek (May 16, 2012)

Oh yea, I stand corrected.


----------



## LMJ (May 16, 2012)

Did that Bisharp use Protect?


----------



## Kek (May 16, 2012)

That was my guess as well. Soo does anyone actually know what they're saying in the promo?


----------



## LMJ (May 16, 2012)

N being Emo still. Then Red will show up and challenge N. Game Over.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 16, 2012)

So are these new editions as pointless as they seem?


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (May 16, 2012)

Blazing CobaltX said:


> ADFGHJKL



Ugh they turned her into a slut.


----------



## FFLN (May 16, 2012)

Kek said:


> I thought that too, but I actually think Arcanine was using Seismic Toss. And did anoyone hear that crunch? ouch.



They're both using Bite.

Maybe Elesa's attitude has changed or I totally didn't pick up on it while playing B&W.

Interesting that this was made by the same team that does the Best Wishes series.

Anyway, neat trailer.


----------



## Tyler (May 16, 2012)

Notice her red nail polish 





Damn! Whoever's responsible for her new character design needs a pat on the back. She looks fucking amazing.


----------



## アストロ (May 16, 2012)

No, you're amazing Tyler. For showing such aggressive affection towards a woman on papel.


----------



## LMJ (May 16, 2012)

Lupin in this thread, trolling people now?


----------



## アストロ (May 16, 2012)

No I've been anticipating this game ever since it was announced... Why do you have ruin my fun minjung? :<


----------



## LMJ (May 16, 2012)

How did they ruin it?


----------



## アストロ (May 16, 2012)

by you utilizing a korean username when it's painfully and retardedly obviously you're not Korean and not female either.


----------



## LMJ (May 16, 2012)

But I am a female


----------



## アストロ (May 16, 2012)

bACK TO POKEMON. 

Did you know I saw Pokemon cards littered on the street the other day? 
It's quite popular among Koreans up until age 10.


----------



## LMJ (May 16, 2012)

So you are Lupin the 3rd?


----------



## アストロ (May 16, 2012)

So I am just another username on the internet?


----------



## LMJ (May 16, 2012)

You tell me.


----------



## Kek (May 16, 2012)




----------



## vanhellsing (May 16, 2012)

^^ regular show  pretty much my feelings on this game dat game dat blue dat lance and dat anime that it wont be canon D:


----------



## Tyler (May 16, 2012)

Lupin III said:


> No, you're amazing Tyler. For showing such aggressive affection towards a woman on papel.



​


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 16, 2012)

Tyler said:


> Notice her red nail polish
> 
> 
> 
> ...



With a kick ass VA to boot.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (May 17, 2012)

My set! 



Tyler said:


> Notice her red nail polish
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Mura said:


> With a kick ass VA to boot.


I found my place with you guys.


----------



## LMJ (May 17, 2012)

Cept for that Antag you have in your sig with his redic hair.


----------



## Pesky Bug (May 17, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> What are you talking bout, his hair is stupid as fuck?


Then you haven't watched enough anime. That's one of the most standard haircuts I've seen from Japan. And it looks cool, too.

Speaking of, I saw Cheren's artwork from BW and BW2 back-to-back, and noticed even his antennae grew a little.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 17, 2012)

Pesky Bug said:


> Then you haven't watched enough anime. That's one of the most standard haircuts I've seen from Japan. And it looks cool, too.
> 
> Speaking of, I saw Cheren's artwork from BW and BW2 back-to-back, and noticed even his antennae grew a little.



No doubt, that hair is one of the more normal looks I've seen. Now this, this is a monstrosity.


----------



## LMJ (May 17, 2012)

Lol it isn't even a haircut it is just a bush sitting on his head.


----------



## lacey (May 17, 2012)

Ugh, everyone knows how shitty Yuma's hair is.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (May 18, 2012)

Kek said:


> And notice how the pokemon weren't endlessly repeating their names in this trailer? A welcome change if they were to in fact make this legit.



Too bad they'll never do so.

Anyway, yeah... Alternate interpretations. The anime has the pokemon repeat their names for marketing aspects so kids can remember the characters.

The games (excluding those like Pokepark or any with the anime having an influence) and other media don't.

And I would prefer an animated variant of the series that refuses such a use.


Then again, I would love Ash to retire... So they'd make a series truer to the games. Like Pokemon Special... Although a little bit more focus on the pokemon.


----------



## Pesky Bug (May 18, 2012)

I actually didn't notice until Lucario barked. Mostly cause it sounded more like a little pup barking than a grown dog like Lucario. 
While I'm at it, main character gets Awesome points for having such an epic Pokemon.


----------



## アストロ (May 18, 2012)

After I watched that promo - I'm hoping for a new series. Ash out of the picture. It had a serious and gritty tone to Pokemon in this black and white 2. But I'm wondering if we will see cut scenes pretty similar to that in the game itself. None the less I can see why everyone has an erection about this game.


----------



## Death-kun (May 18, 2012)

It'd be cool for them to have some animated cutscenes in the game, though none of them could probably involve the main character unless the scenes don't involve any of the main character's Pokemon. Since none of us are ever going to have the same Pokemon.  They can include the NPCs Pokemon, though.


----------



## Mishudo (May 18, 2012)

^ They can just use the starter you chose for your scenes


----------



## Pesky Bug (May 18, 2012)

^ And if someone decides to stop using their starter after a while?


----------



## Mishudo (May 18, 2012)

^Their fault.  haha


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (May 18, 2012)

Doubt they'll do that, maybe some action snapshots but I also doubt that.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (May 18, 2012)

ASDFGHJKL; 

Miyuki Sawashiro voiced Elesa in that trailer. 

I didn't know, I didn't recognize her voice. 

That's why she's so awesome. 

And Elesa is even more awesome now.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 18, 2012)

Blazing CobaltX said:


> ASDFGHJKL;
> 
> Miyuki Sawashiro voiced Elesa in that trailer.
> 
> ...



Hard not to recognize sawashiro if you followed her. I love her voice and I can notice it right off the bat.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (May 18, 2012)

Mura said:


> Hard not to recognize sawashiro if you followed her. I love her voice and I can notice it right off the bat.


I did not, how could I?  



I think it's because the way she voices Canaan is the only thing in my mind sometimes...


----------



## Tyler (May 18, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k_pn8f2iseI[/YOUTUBE]​
She's cute. Well, it's cute. Since it doesn't have a gender :33


----------



## Pesky Bug (May 18, 2012)

Watch, what did I just...


----------



## Scizor (May 18, 2012)

Tyler said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k_pn8f2iseI[/YOUTUBE]​
> She's cute. Well, it's cute. Since it doesn't have a gender :33





 Awesome


----------



## Tyler (May 18, 2012)

Meloetta should be twerkin. Or doing some other kind of ghetto dances. I'm sure it could.


----------



## Kek (May 18, 2012)

I love how expressionless it is.


----------



## lacey (May 18, 2012)

Eh, it's alright. Expressionless face was priceless though.


----------



## Scizor (May 18, 2012)

​


----------



## Tyler (May 18, 2012)

It's ridiculous that each gif goes with each rap song I'm listening to. Especially the first 1, and the 3rd one on the 2nd row 

And the last one


----------



## valerian (May 19, 2012)

There needs to be more Arcanine.


----------



## lacey (May 19, 2012)

I was just reminded of something I was thinking while thinking about this at work earlier today.

I noticed that the avatar male didn't have a single Gen5 Pokemon in his team. I really do hope this means that we can actually trade over older generations without having to beat the game this time around (or wait for a friend to finish the game.).


----------



## LMJ (May 19, 2012)

Dem Pokemon Physics.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (May 19, 2012)

valerian said:


> There needs to be more Arcanine.


Because fuck logic.


----------



## Scizor (May 19, 2012)

Blazing CobaltX said:


> Because fuck logic.



Animal like creatures that are caught in balls and that fight eachother while living in a harmonious world where ten year old kids who don't age start journeys around the world, fully supported by their mothers, to catch and train said animal like creatures to one day be a master of this twisted system.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (May 19, 2012)

Don't forget that the fate of this humble world lies in the hands of said ten year-old as he must completely destroy an organization that threatens the world. Fuck the police, a ten year-old will save the day.


----------



## Pesky Bug (May 19, 2012)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> I was just reminded of something I was thinking while thinking about this at work earlier today.
> 
> I noticed that the avatar male didn't have a single Gen5 Pokemon in his team. I really do hope this means that we can actually trade over older generations without having to beat the game this time around (or wait for a friend to finish the game.).


It's been confirmed for a while that pre-Gen 5 Pokemon will be available during the story. Around 150 of them.


----------



## Scizor (May 19, 2012)

Blazing CobaltX said:


> Don't forget that the fate of this humble world lies in the hands of said ten year-old as he must completely destroy an organization that threatens the world. Fuck the police, a ten year-old will save the day.



Exactly.

Gravity (or the lack thereof) is one of the less important problems


----------



## LMJ (May 19, 2012)

IF they don't make it to the league and fail at life, then they have education to fall back on so they are stuck because of the system.


----------



## Kek (May 19, 2012)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> I was just reminded of something I was thinking while thinking about this at work earlier today.
> 
> I noticed that the avatar male didn't have a single Gen5 Pokemon in his team. I really do hope this means that we can actually trade over older generations without having to beat the game this time around (or wait for a friend to finish the game.).



He had Lucario, Arcanine and an Emboar.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (May 19, 2012)

B/W 2...

Y U NO COME OUT NOW


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (May 19, 2012)

I'm getting pumped up for this game!


----------



## lacey (May 19, 2012)

Fuck man, I forgot about that Emboar. My mistake.



Pesky Bug said:


> It's been confirmed for a while that pre-Gen 5 Pokemon will be available during the story. Around 150 of them.



I wasn't aware of this. Thanks for letting me know. Hope they're the good ones.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (May 20, 2012)

Tyler said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k_pn8f2iseI[/YOUTUBE]​
> She's cute. Well, it's cute. Since it doesn't have a gender :33



I swear when I first saw this pokemon when they were revealing the data from the first Black and White, that they simply ripped off the Vocaloids for this thing.



♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> I wasn't aware of this. Thanks for letting me know. Hope they're the good ones.



They got The Azumarill line and the Lucario line. That's 1/3rd of my normal party right there.

They have to put Pikachu in. As awesome as Ampharos and Magnemite are, I have to have my Raichu.


----------



## Pesky Bug (May 20, 2012)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> I wasn't aware of this. Thanks for letting me know. Hope they're the good ones.


Here are the ones that have been confirmed so far from various videos that've released: 

I just hope Riolu and be gotten relatively early. Sure, it's #33, but ya never know... Lucario is my 2nd favourite Pokemon of all.


----------



## Scizor (May 20, 2012)

I hope Scyther is in B2/W2.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (May 20, 2012)

Scizor said:


> I hope Scyther is in B2/W2.


That'd be awesome. 

But the game does have Mareep in it. pek


----------



## アストロ (May 20, 2012)

I hope they come up with new moves... Not only new hybrid or altered versions of the Pokemon we previously encounter - but uber kewl pokemon


----------



## Death-kun (May 20, 2012)

Dat Mareep. 

Means I'll probably use it as my Electric type.


----------



## Pesky Bug (May 20, 2012)

Is the Mareep line really that popular? 
I plan on sticking with my good ol' Galvantula, thank you very much.


----------



## Sunrider (May 20, 2012)

Lupin III said:


> I hope they come up with new moves... Not only new hybrid or altered versions of the Pokemon we previously encounter - but uber kewl pokemon


It could happen, but since this is still technically Gen 5, I kind of doubt it. 

Anyway, seeing next to no love for Gen 5 monsters. Aside from my personal favorite (Mewtwo), and second favorite (Dragonite), I think I want to play more with the new gen.


----------



## Kek (May 20, 2012)

Please let them include Sableye.


----------



## MrChubz (May 20, 2012)

Pesky Bug said:


> Is the Mareep line really that popular?
> I plan on sticking with my good ol' Galvantula, thank you very much.



The Mareep line is my favorite electric line. Devs need to buff it to uber tier.


----------



## アストロ (May 20, 2012)

Pikachu :33 
please


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (May 20, 2012)

Pesky Bug said:


> Is the Mareep line really that popular?
> I plan on sticking with my good ol' Galvantula, thank you very much.


I don't know but I love Flaaffy so that's why. pek


----------



## Scizor (May 20, 2012)

Le Petit Mort said:


> Anyway, seeing next to no love for Gen 5 monsters. Aside from my personal favorite (Mewtwo), and second favorite (Dragonite), I think I want to play more with the new gen.



Now that you mention that, I realise that enough time has passed for me to have gotten used to the Gen 5 Pok?mon and that I'm looking forward to using them in my team(s) as well.

And White Kyurem and Thundurus' sacred beast form are awesome imo.
Landorus' sacred beast form is awesome too and so are other Gen 5 Pok?mon, but those two stand out for me atm (good marketing I guess ).



Lupin III said:


> Pikachu :33
> please



Pikachu is pretty much a given


----------



## lacey (May 20, 2012)

The Lucario line, and the Eevee line are major components of any of my teams. That's promising right there. 

To be honest though, I consider this more of a story-wise true sequel, however. I'm liable to simply build the team I have in Black in Pokegen (provided it doesn't give me a hard time.), and transfer them over when I get to where I need to go to activate the trading and whatnot.


----------



## Death-kun (May 20, 2012)

Pesky Bug said:


> Is the Mareep line really that popular?
> I plan on sticking with my good ol' Galvantula, thank you very much.



The Mareep line is my favorite Electric-type line.


----------



## themg3 (May 21, 2012)

I see no love for Elektross


----------



## アストロ (May 21, 2012)

plenty of it to go around.


----------



## Pesky Bug (May 21, 2012)

Joltik was just way too fucking cute, so I went along with it instead of the eel.


----------



## Rhythmic- (May 23, 2012)

I always went for Joltik too. Eelektross has such a sexy movepool that I'm tempted to use him in this one though. 


I'll probably get lazy and settle for Jolteon.


----------



## アストロ (May 23, 2012)

I tried playing Pokemon Black the other day, everything was going smoothly. Got my first Pokemon - got into two battles with my two childhood friends that grew up was me in the same neighborhood. But then I encounter a freeze. Then I just quit, because the emulator just sucks


----------



## Kek (May 23, 2012)

Joltik is cute and all, but I just couldn't go with Galvantula. Ended up not having an electric type in either my Black or White teams.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (May 23, 2012)

Joltik is the only spider I like.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (May 23, 2012)

Blazing CobaltX said:


> Joltik is the only spider I like.



Spinarak, Ariados, and Galvantula are crying in a corner now because of you



I don't have a picture of it, but I can assure you, they look very sad. 

...

I love how the Spider Pokemon don't even have eight legs


----------



## Drunkenwhale (May 23, 2012)

Lupin III said:


> I tried playing Pokemon Black the other day, everything was going smoothly. Got my first Pokemon - got into two battles with my two childhood friends that grew up was me in the same neighborhood. But then I encounter a freeze. Then I just quit, because the emulator just sucks



That's why we buy the game...



Kek said:


> Joltik is cute and all, but I just couldn't go with Galvantula. Ended up not having an electric type in either my Black or White teams.



I just used Zebstrika as mine in White, he actually worked out pretty well, if Darmantian didn't steal the show away.


----------



## Kek (May 23, 2012)

Drunkenwhale said:


> That's why we buy the game...
> 
> 
> 
> I just used Zebstrika as mine in White, he actually worked out pretty well, if Darmantian didn't steal the show away.



I thought I'd used Blitzle and its unveiled-at-the-time evolution, but when Zebstrika came out, I decided against it.

My team in Black ended up being Emboar, Ferrothorn, Cofagrigus, Archeops, Scolipede, and Seismitoad.
White was Samurott, Volcarona, Reuniclus, Sawsbuck, Braviary, and Exadrill.


----------



## Swarmy (May 23, 2012)

Will there be any new pokemon in the sequel?


----------



## Pesky Bug (May 23, 2012)

Well, there'll be new forms of three Gen 5 Legendaries. But so far there's been no info on new Pokemon.


----------



## Swarmy (May 23, 2012)

I'm sad now


----------



## Drunkenwhale (May 23, 2012)

It's still gen 5, so no.


----------



## Death-kun (May 23, 2012)

There wouldn't be new Pokemon considering it's still the same generation.


----------



## Rasendori (May 23, 2012)

Fuck the 5th generation, the need for Pre evo's and evolutions for pokes like Tauros shouldn't be bound by the limits of generations.


----------



## Kek (May 23, 2012)

Rasendori said:


> Fuck the 5th generation, the need for Pre evo's and evolutions for pokes like Tauros shouldn't be bound by the limits of generations.



Maybe Gen 6?


----------



## Drunkenwhale (May 23, 2012)

They'll have to in order for it to be compatible.


----------



## Big Mom (May 23, 2012)

I still want Dark Rust to be a Pokemon


----------



## Big Mom (May 23, 2012)

Kami Trio Official Artwork:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kek (May 23, 2012)

So what is the lore behind these new forms, if any?


----------



## Big Mom (May 23, 2012)

Hasn't been revealed yet. I don't know how it will be though, since you have to catch them and transfer them over from a different game (Dream Something). So you cannot change them into their new forms as far as we know.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 23, 2012)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Kami Trio Official Artwork:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (May 24, 2012)

Such a majestic creature


----------



## Scizor (May 24, 2012)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Kami Trio Official Artwork:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Awesome


----------



## lacey (May 24, 2012)

Well, I like their new forms better than their old ones.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (May 24, 2012)

They look like Digimons now.


----------



## Sunrider (May 24, 2012)

I thought they looked more Digimon-esque in their original forms... which I prefer. 

I much rather the image of the Kami trio as these djinn floating around on clouds looking all hard.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (May 24, 2012)

I'm fine with both forms for each of the three, not favorites, but they are interesting to me.

I don't think they look like Digimon at all...not sure how they can when they are Pokemon...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 25, 2012)

Vino said:


> They look like Digimons now.



i don't see it.. if anything like Le Petit Mort said, they looked like Digimon in their original forms..


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (May 25, 2012)

Vino said:


> They look like Digimons now.


No way man, do you see any rocket launchers?


----------



## Pesky Bug (May 25, 2012)

(yeah, I know the pic's old as fuck)


----------



## Bioness (May 25, 2012)

I know it's already been posted but the video was removed so posting it again.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e2SA4GyXb2U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Scizor (May 26, 2012)

Serebii.net said:
			
		

> *Pok?mon Black 2 & White 2 - Pok?mon Smash*
> 
> _The official site has posted wiith information stating that the episode of Pok?mon Smash due to air on June 3rd will feature a feature on the portion of Black 2 & White 2: Pok?wood. It's unknown if it will show anything new, but it will likely show the mechanics of it so we'll report on it as and when it comes.
> In addition to that, a Soundtrack CD has been announced for release in Japan on July 25th which has 173 tracks on it in a four disc set including unreleased tracks from Black & White, Emerald & Platinum_


----------



## Pesky Bug (May 26, 2012)

I only now gathered that Pokewood is supposed to be Hollywood. [/slowpoke]


----------



## NearRyuzaki ?? (May 26, 2012)

Pesky Bug said:


> I only now gathered that Pokewood is supposed to be Hollywood. [/slowpoke]



And I never noticed until I looked at your post... [/slowpoke]


----------



## Pesky Bug (May 26, 2012)

NearRyuzaki said:


> And I never noticed until I looked at your post... [/slowpoke]


----------



## Kek (May 26, 2012)

I thought it was referring to Woodstock. [/slowpoke]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 26, 2012)

Never knew there was such a thing [/slowbro]


----------



## Big Mom (May 26, 2012)

The above post would be slowking


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (May 26, 2012)

Pesky Bug said:


> I only now gathered that Pokewood is supposed to be Hollywood. [/slowpoke]



And what makes you think Hollywood isn't suppose to be Pokewood?


----------



## Pesky Bug (May 26, 2012)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> And what makes you think Hollywood isn't suppose to be Pokewood?


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (May 26, 2012)

I still read it as the mysterious source of Pok?mon Eggs.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (May 27, 2012)

Asdfghjkl Pok?mon soundtrack CD?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 27, 2012)

if only Pokemon HeartGold and SoulSilver was in the mix..


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (May 28, 2012)

I wonder how much it'll cost .


----------



## Death-kun (May 28, 2012)

Pokemon Black/White 2 Limited Edition should happen, and it should come with the soundtrack and a figurine of either Zekrom-Kyurem or Reshiram-Kyurem depending on which version you get. My Giratina Origin Forme figurine and my Ho-Oh figurine would like a new pal.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (May 28, 2012)

We know what Homika's badge looks like now:




It's called Toxic Badge, it fits the second silhouette of the badge case, so she's the 2nd gym leader...although most assumed that anyways.


----------



## Pesky Bug (May 28, 2012)

Seriously, who the fuck keeps their guitar on hand while battling?


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (May 28, 2012)

Pesky Bug said:


> Seriously, who the fuck keeps their guitar on hand while battling?



Hardcore mother fuckers who about to fuck shit up, that's who


----------



## Pesky Bug (May 28, 2012)

Byron at least had a shovel. Now THAT is hardcore.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (May 28, 2012)

Pesky Bug said:


> Byron at least had a shovel. Now THAT is hardcore.



Both are hardcore.

Byron can use his shovel to kill those who defeated him, getting rid of the evidence of ever being beaten.

Homika can use her guitar to kill those who defeated her, getting rid of the evidence of ever being beaten...plus she can play some hardcore rock music while battling, it shall drastic you and she shall take the victory from you.

I believe Sabrina had a whip back in the first games as well, I guess she's into kinky stuff.

Shizui is already half naked, he's getting ready for you to do as you please to him once you beat him.

I suspect Drayden uses his awesome gloves to choke some bitches, then grooms his awesome beard afterwards.

Clay could probably bash some heads in with his briefcase.

But, the most hardcore Gym Leader of all time is by far:

*Spoiler*: __ 






That net.


----------



## Swarmy (May 28, 2012)

I totally agree with you dude


----------



## Tony Lou (May 28, 2012)

Bioness said:


> I know it's already been posted but the video was removed so posting it again.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e2SA4GyXb2U[/YOUTUBE]



I will never understand why the male characters have female hips in BW.


----------



## Death-kun (May 28, 2012)

They can have whatever hips they want.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (May 28, 2012)

I hate you Ash.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 28, 2012)

if you battle Red and Gold in this game then this will be the best poke game ever.. they don't even need to bother with anything else


----------



## Kek (May 29, 2012)

Khris said:


> if you battle Red and Gold in this game then this will be the best poke game ever.. they don't even need to bother with anything else



Keep dreaming.


----------



## アストロ (May 29, 2012)

Red will appear i believe 
With a new arsenal


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (May 29, 2012)

I don't care if Red'll appear or not, this game is already badass enough. 


ASDFGHJKL SOUNDTRACK CD KEARJNGBLema


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 29, 2012)

Kek said:


> Keep dreaming.



why? almost every other gym leader is appearing.. i could at least hope for red 



Blazing CobaltX said:


> I don't care if Red'll appear or not, this game is already badass enough.
> 
> 
> ASDFGHJKL SOUNDTRACK CD KEARJNGBLema



its not like i wont buy it dude


----------



## AngryBadger (May 30, 2012)

Vino said:


> They look like Digimons now.



Not this bullshit again


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (May 30, 2012)

The more Generations, the more they'll look like Digimons.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (May 30, 2012)

Blazing CobaltX said:


> The more Generations, the more they'll look as awesome as always just like Digimon.



Fixed 

I'll never understand the nonsense people come up with trying to insist Pokemon look like Digimon, I don't see why it really matters anyways, I think both Pokemon and Digimon look awesome, I'd love to see Pokemon, Digimon, and Yu-gi-oh have a three-way and create some super awesome offspring.

It shall be called Po-gi-oh-mon!


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (May 31, 2012)

Po-Gi-Oh-Mon? 

Digimon had too much technology in it IMO, I never liked that, so it never really interested me. I don't know much about the stereotyping of a Digimon though. 

I am writing bullshit.


----------



## Kek (May 31, 2012)

I think the whole "New pokemon are digimon" comes from how more detailed new pokemon are becoming with each generation. There is a definite rise in the flamboyance of new pokemon compared to the simplistic designs of earlier pokemon.


Just looking at the fire starters, you can see how each generation is more and more complicated in their design. Charizard's just an orange dragon with blue/green wings and a flame-tipped tail. Typhlosion is still simple, a blue wolvarine with a fire-mane. Blaziken is undoubtedly more complicated, as are Infernape and Emboar. 

Obviously this isn't the case across the board, but I think the general trend is more colors, more flair, more of everything.


----------



## Bioness (May 31, 2012)

Looks like there is a need for this again.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Jun 1, 2012)

sawk and throh are disgusting creatures


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 1, 2012)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> Both are hardcore.
> 
> Byron can use his shovel to kill those who defeated him, getting rid of the evidence of ever being beaten.
> 
> ...



Wrong. The most hardcore gym leader ever is 

She has a leotard, cape, dragons, a gym full of lava, and even if you beat her she doesn't believe that you're tougher then her until you traverse to the end of a cave full of terrifying Magicarp. No one is more extreme to the max then Clair.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 1, 2012)

so when do you think we'll get pokeFusions?


----------



## AngryBadger (Jun 1, 2012)

Kek said:


> I think the whole "New pokemon are digimon" comes from how more detailed new pokemon are becoming with each generation. There is a definite rise in the flamboyance of new pokemon compared to the simplistic designs of earlier pokemon.
> 
> 
> Just looking at the fire starters, you can see how each generation is more and more complicated in their design. Charizard's just an orange dragon with blue/green wings and a flame-tipped tail. Typhlosion is still simple, a blue wolvarine with a fire-mane. Blaziken is undoubtedly more complicated, as are Infernape and Emboar.
> ...



True, the new Pokemon do have more detail into their design, but I still think they are too simple to be called digimon. I have yet to see a Pokemon that exceeds the likes of MetalGreymon or MetalGaruromon


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jun 1, 2012)

I can get where the "They look like Digimon"-people are coming from, not that I agree though, but they are _far_ from Digimon.



Bioness said:


> Looks like there is a need for this again.


Who made that anyways?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 1, 2012)

yeah the guy that made that deserves a cookie


----------



## Kek (Jun 1, 2012)

AngryBadger said:


> True, the new Pokemon do have more detail into their design, but I still think they are too simple to be called digimon. I have yet to see a Pokemon that exceeds the likes of MetalGreymon or MetalGaruromon



Of course not, I don't think any pokemon are comparable with Digimon. I was just explaining where people get that notion from.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 1, 2012)

its a good thing pokemon wear clothes.. imagine a naked Jynx


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jun 1, 2012)

Khris said:


> so when do you think we'll get pokeFusions?


You mean like Slowbro, Slowking, Mantine, Accelgor, and Escavalier?


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Jun 1, 2012)

Doesnt the game come out in 20 days?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 2, 2012)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> You mean like Slowbro, Slowking, Mantine, Accelgor, and Escavalier?



no actual cell fusions of pokemon


----------



## lacey (Jun 2, 2012)

I still prefer the "simple" designs of the first 2 generations over the "complicated/fleshed out" designs of the later generations, Gen 5 in particular.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Jun 2, 2012)

Commercial during Smash:





The Commercial:


----------



## Stunna (Jun 3, 2012)

Yes, N is back!


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jun 3, 2012)

I knew it! I knew N would play a role again! I did not expect Ghethis though, that's shocking.


----------



## lacey (Jun 3, 2012)

Looks like the Sage's wish about N confronting Ghestis will come true.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Jun 3, 2012)

Im very anxious to find out the new regional list of pokemon to catch.

Finding an Eevee in the wild? fap fap fap


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jun 3, 2012)

Vino said:


> They look like Digimons now.



And Mewtwo looks like Giegue/Gyiyg from the Mother series.


----------



## MCTDread (Jun 3, 2012)

Blazing CobaltX said:


> I can get where the "They look like Digimon"-people are coming from, not that I agree though, but they are _far_ from Digimon.
> 
> 
> Who made that anyways?



Thats a nice chart lol. The trailer looked good for it. Anyone saw the second trailer?


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jun 4, 2012)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> And Mewtwo looks like Giegue/Gyiyg from the Mother series.


I think you meant Gigyas. 



Admiral Bly32 said:


> Thats a nice chart lol. The trailer looked good for it. Anyone saw the second trailer?


I did~


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jun 4, 2012)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> And Mewtwo looks like Giegue/Gyiyg from the Mother series.



More like Freeza


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jun 4, 2012)

Blazing CobaltX said:


> I think you meant Gigyas.



I think you mean "Giygas", and that's the American translation of his name in Earthbound/Mother 2. "Giegue" is indeed a mistranslation, but is still technically canon for the unreleased English translation of Mother. "Gyiyg" is the Japanese name for the final boss in both Mother and Mother 2.

And just for reference:




God I know too much. lol


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jun 4, 2012)

I knew I spelled it wrongly.


----------



## vanhellsing (Jun 4, 2012)

yeah  N got some important role in this game but  what happened to the original protagonists from black and white 1


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jun 5, 2012)

I think they'll play a small role but are still present anyways in Black and White 2.


----------



## Kek (Jun 5, 2012)

Blazing CobaltX said:


> I think they'll play a small role but are still present anyways in Black and White 2.



Are they confirmed to be in it, or are you just speculating? I would love to see them again, but I have doubts.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm speculating.


----------



## Mishudo (Jun 5, 2012)

vanhellsing said:


> yeah  N got some important role in this game but  what happened to the original protagonists from black and white 1



They're the next "Red"s


----------



## Mentalii (Jun 5, 2012)

5G is my least favourite, BW were pretty disappointning to my mind. But those games seriously appeal to me... The Team Plasma, ridiculous in the first versions looks badass this time, there are so many new features that seem awesome (and we don't know all of them yet). I'm also looking forward to battling the former gym leaders in one of the new area, introducing them was a good idea. 
And then, we will finally know more things about Zekrom and Reshiram, the main legendaries of BW but we don't know many things about them though.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm sure B2W2 will at least make up for some of it...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 5, 2012)

I still say GENV has one of the best designed Pokemons ever:-


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## AngryBadger (Jun 5, 2012)

Khris said:


> I still say GENV has one of the best designed Pokemons ever:-
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



I perfer Male Unfezant more. Reminds me of Lord Shen(Awesome Peacock was awesome). Also, you're missing Golurk, Haxorus and Braviary(GenV gave us what is possibly the coolest bird Pokemon to date)


----------



## Stalin (Jun 5, 2012)

All gens have their good designs and bad designs.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Jun 5, 2012)

The pokemon designs in gen 5 are top quality.

The rest is crap though.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 5, 2012)

Pidove family sucks.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm starting to get tempted to just pirate the Japanese version of the game when it comes out.


----------



## Mishudo (Jun 5, 2012)

^ Ruins the game though D:
I did that for BW and wish I didn't


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 6, 2012)

Gen 5 is such a pain to pirate. Either you can play it stable but at around 75% speed or 100% speed but with all sorts of crashes.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jun 6, 2012)

Some designs are indeed weird, but a lot of them are really awesome, Pok?mon like Hydreigon and Cobalion have a great design IMO.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jun 6, 2012)

New trailer!

[YOUTUBE]NSlaZ8GZJNg[/YOUTUBE]

Showcases a lot of stuff, and what would Akuroma be doing in a Team Plasma HQ?


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jun 6, 2012)

And I still find it hilarious that Brycen plays in those Pok?Wood movies.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 6, 2012)

Mishudo said:


> ^ Ruins the game though D:
> I did that for BW and wish I didn't





MrChubz said:


> Gen 5 is such a pain to pirate. Either you can play it stable but at around 75% speed or 100% speed but with all sorts of crashes.



I have a flash cart, so I'd still play it on my DSi XL.  Crashes and bugs are very rare on flash carts.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jun 6, 2012)

I have a R4, but no DS.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jun 6, 2012)




----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Jun 6, 2012)

Blazing CobaltX said:


> New trailer!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]NSlaZ8GZJNg[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Showcases a lot of stuff, and what would Akuroma be doing in a Team Plasma HQ?



Apparently he's been asked to research for a match.

“I was asked to help research for the match”

I believe that's what he says. Not sure what it's suppose to mean(Seems odd he's being asked to research a match).


----------



## Big Mom (Jun 6, 2012)

The Kami Trio's New Forms's Sprites are awesome!!!!!


----------



## Scizor (Jun 7, 2012)

The new trailer especially makes B2/W2 look really fun, imo.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 7, 2012)

The Kami trio will be mine one day. Would also love a move tutor for Quilver Dance so Ledian actually gains some use.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Dododo...Keldeo probably getting a new form...dododo.





> Pok?mon Black 2 & White 2 - Keldeo Form?
> 
> With special thanks to our good friend Gin, we have learned that a bit of merchandise has listed Keldeo as being in its "Usual Forme". This indicates that Keldeo is to receive a new form within Black 2 & White 2. This factors in with hints from CoroCoro about Keldeo being engulfed in light during battle in the movie and its special power being revealed next month. We'll show information on if it will have a form when CoroCoro arrives in a few days



Oh and boats float now:

And aww:

And awwesome:


*Starts fapping*

Dododo.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jun 8, 2012)

_*Schlik schlik schlik*_


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jun 9, 2012)

So did Red show up yet?


----------



## Scizor (Jun 9, 2012)

I hope there'll be even more new forms for (older) Pok?mon.


----------



## Big Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

Remember when alternate forms were rare? 



Not that I mind it though...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2012)

wait.. so now we can catch Eevees in the wild? interesting


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jun 10, 2012)

It's been known for a while, brah.

Wouldn't mind some new information, some new information that isn't a new forme or a previously known gym leader's pokemon roster...


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jun 10, 2012)

Keledo's new form only has small changes, makes me wonder why they created it in the first place...


----------



## Scizor (Jun 10, 2012)

Blacko tsuu, Whito tsuu

Hyyyype


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Jun 10, 2012)

It's dick horn grew to an impressive length, width, and look, all shall respect it now.

Wonder if there's any more changes to it, looks like just a head being shown as of now, it's body could be different.

EDIT: On another note, Corocoro is released on the 15th of this month, already got the leaked cover, so I guess tomorrow we'll get some new info on the games, probably a decent amount as well as this is the last Corocoro before the games are released in Japan.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jun 10, 2012)

I hope its body is different, or else.


----------



## Kek (Jun 10, 2012)

And here I thought Keldo would look cool in its new form.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jun 10, 2012)

So far it's only the head in its new form.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 10, 2012)

Scizor said:


> Blacko tsuu, Whito tsuu
> 
> Hyyyype



had me going too..


----------



## Big Mom (Jun 12, 2012)

This info may be incorrect according to serebii:
Keldeo changes form by taking him to a new forest
Kami trio may change forms via items


----------



## Mishudo (Jun 13, 2012)

Keldeo's new form and other pictures got released on serebii.

I can't even consider it a "new form" -__-


----------



## TheTsukishima (Jun 13, 2012)

My expectations for Keldeo's new form were already crushed when I saw its head.  On the bright side, the rest of the game looks amazing, and the extractions are only a few days away.  I can't wait to spoil every bit of this game.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 13, 2012)

I like Keldeo's new form.
It's horn grows, it loses the red strokes of hair and it gains three different colored parrot feathers on it's head.

It's a small update but an update nonetheless.


----------



## Kek (Jun 13, 2012)

Mishudo said:


> Keldeo's new form and other pictures got released on serebii.
> 
> I can't even consider it a "new form" -__-



Keldo's new form: Gimmick


----------



## The Jeffrey (Jun 13, 2012)

Hang on, nobody here is talking about the obvious 3rd gen remake hint?


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jun 13, 2012)

The Jeffrey said:


> Hang on, nobody here is talking about the obvious 3rd gen remake hint?


Which is... ?


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jun 13, 2012)

You talkin' 'bout the Aquatic & Magma themed caves that we're getting? 

Though I don't necessarily consider it to be a hint


----------



## TheTsukishima (Jun 13, 2012)

If the water cave and magma cave allows us to get Kyogre and Groudon, then we should expect to see the 3rd gen remake on the 3DS, after the 6th gen is released.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jun 15, 2012)

Is Keledo larger in its new form? Y'know, to be leveled with the Musketeer trio, or at least Terakkion in height.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jun 15, 2012)

A lot of scans have been released on Serebii. 



I want this!


----------



## Scizor (Jun 15, 2012)

TheTsukishima said:


> If the water cave and magma cave allows us to get Kyogre and Groudon, then we should expect to see the 3rd gen remake on the 3DS, after the 6th gen is released.



That would be the best Pok?thing ever 

Also:



			
				Serebii said:
			
		

> *In The Games Department*
> Pok?mon Black 2 & White 2
> 
> Continuing on from the information revealed in CoroCoro, the official site has updated with a variety of direct feed screenshots of the game. These showcase all the information shown over the past few days including Keldeo's new form, battles with the Gym Leaders, various new areas and more. As such, the images have been added to our pre-release section
> ...


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 15, 2012)

I'm not holding my breath for Hoenn remake. Probably come a couple more years from now.


----------



## DarkLord Omega (Jun 15, 2012)

Looks like Black/White Kyurem BST might be either 700 or 710. God there gonna change the metagame, I'm glad they will.


----------



## Big Mom (Jun 15, 2012)

^ Source         ?


----------



## DarkLord Omega (Jun 16, 2012)

Its being speculated on Smogon based on the pictures of their stats.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jun 18, 2012)

Dream World to feature Unova pokemon when using B2W2.

-Via Serebii


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 18, 2012)

Yup, just saw that Drunken. Sounds pretty awesome to me.


----------



## MCTDread (Jun 18, 2012)

TheTsukishima said:


> If the water cave and magma cave allows us to get Kyogre and Groudon, then we should expect to see the 3rd gen remake on the 3DS, after the 6th gen is released.



 is all I feel after this post and an article saying it's a possibility. 
I wanna get Genesect already


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jun 20, 2012)

Ne shit on Serebii. The thing that caught my attention? Cheren will use a Patrat and Lillipup... *BOOOOOOOORIIIIIIIIIIING*


----------



## Big Mom (Jun 20, 2012)

Sprite...


----------



## vanhellsing (Jun 20, 2012)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Sprite...



dont be a hater


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jun 20, 2012)

Gym badge order has been leaked:

Normal - Cheren
Poison - Homika
Bug - Burgh
Electric - Elesa
Ground - Clay
Flying - Skyla
Dragon - Drayden
Water - Shizui

Also Homika uses Koffing and Whirlipede.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jun 20, 2012)

Eh? Where the fuck is Brycen?


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jun 20, 2012)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Sprite...


Looks good IMO.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jun 20, 2012)

Serebii has released some scans from CoroCoro about BW2, and we got to know some new things.



			
				Serebii.net said:
			
		

> In The Games Department
> Pok?mon Black 2 & White 2
> 
> The magazine, Dengeki, has provided a first few glimpses at the early areas of Black 2 & White 2. This includes the routes of Route 19/20 as well as all the areas. It states that the first Pok?mon you will encounter could be a shiny Patrat.
> ...


----------



## Wicked (Jun 20, 2012)

All this game needs is new Eevee evolutions


----------



## MrChubz (Jun 20, 2012)

Drunkenwhale said:


> Gym badge order has been leaked:
> 
> Normal - Cheren
> Poison - Homika
> ...



So Cheren goes from an Elite 4 champion hopeful to the 1st gym leader (aka the bitch of the pokeverse). I guess not every rival can be successful as Blue.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 20, 2012)

Cheren's rematch team will probably be kickass.

... I hope.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jun 20, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Cheren's rematch team will probably be kickass.
> 
> ... I hope.


The promo trailer showed him with a Stoutland, so he'll probably have that one in his rematch team.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jun 21, 2012)

Blazing CobaltX said:


> The promo trailer showed him with a Stoutland, so he'll probably have that one in his rematch team.


And a Watchog, too, probably. Their first stages *are* part of his gym battle team. Which, again- *BOOORIIIIIIING*!


Also, plenty of new shit revealed on Serebii:


*Spoiler*: __ 



[/size][/color][/size][/font]

First, we have a 


 It's confirmed that the capability of selecting multiple Pok?mon in the box is back


You have to participate in Pok?Wood after defeating Homika


 Other information. You can use the Xtransceiver to call various  characters. Your mother will tell you information about your current  location, Professor Juniper will rate your Pok?dex, Bianca will tell you  the happiness of your party and Cheren will tell you about the types  and abilities of the Pok?mon in your party


 Default name for the Rival is confirmed as Hyu/Hugh (ヒュウ )


 Aesthetic version change. HP/EXP area in battle is  & 


Burgh's team: Level 22 Swadloon, Level 22 Dwebble, Level 24 Leavanny


Gym Leaders may not be at their gyms when you first get there


Elesa's team: Level 28 Emolga, Level 28 Flaaffy, Level 30 Zebstrika


You need to battle the Subway Masters to enter the Battle Subway


The Female Character's default name is Mei (メイ )


You receive Cut, Fly and Strength by Nimbasa City


The World Tournament is based in Driftveil City where the Freezer Containers were


Like previously, there are forced Rotation Battles in Pok?mon Black 2. You battle Biker Charles again


There's a move tutor in Drifveil City. He teaches a variety of  moves; Gunk Shot, Ice Punch, Fire Punch, Thunderpunch, Low Kick, Dual  Chop, Seed Bomb, Uproar, Super Fang, Iron Head, Signal Beam, Bounce,  Drill Run,, Bug Bite & Covet. These cost Shards to teach


There appears to be an encounter with the old Team Plasma sages


You get given a . It is #151 in the Unova Dex and is at Level 25


Clay's team: Level 31 Krokorok, Level 31 Sandslash, Level 33 Excadrill


It seems you can change between Black City & White Forest in  your game by using the Unova Link feature and connecting with Black  & White. You can do this repeatedly, but not if you are in the area


World Tournament now houses the Move Relearner/Deleter


You need to enter into the World Tournament where you meet Achroma in the final


You seem to get a Deerling with its Hidden Ability; Serene Grace, within the game


----------



## Scizor (Jun 21, 2012)

All the news makes this game look even more awesome.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jun 21, 2012)

We'll most likely get 2ch leaks for the rest of the week.

And yes, Move tutors are back. I still want my Focus Punch though...


----------



## bbq sauce (Jun 21, 2012)

Now, please just let Haxorus learn fire punch.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 21, 2012)

At smogon.com and serebii.net. a ton of info is already out. Also, irisisthechampionomg. :0


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jun 21, 2012)

SO MUCH INFORMATION 

Rival's name is Hue? Not HIHIHIROSHI?


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jun 21, 2012)

Even more new info on Serebii.

And it looks like the E4 is the same...  Or new ones but using the same types. And the same Pokemon, for that matter...


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 21, 2012)

Iris is the champion, awesome.


----------



## AngryBadger (Jun 21, 2012)

Formation Y said:


> This game compared to the cartoon show falls flat. The new modes aren't doing that much. Still a hassle to get things done.



What does the cartoon have to do with the game?


----------



## Scizor (Jun 21, 2012)

Iris as champion?

Interesting.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Death-kun (Jun 21, 2012)

Full list of Move Tutor moves.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Gunk Shot
Ice Punch
Fire Punch
ThunderPunch
Low Kick
... Dual Chop
Seed Bomb
Uproar
Super Fang
Iron Head
Signal Beam
Bounce
Drill Run
Bug Bite
Covet
Last Resort
Iron Defense
Magnet Rise
Magic Coat
Block
Hyper Voice
Electroweb
Icy Wind
Iron Tail
Aqua Tail
Earth Power
Zen Headbutt
Foul Play
Superpower
Gravity
Dragon Pulse
Dark Pulse
Bind
Snore
Heal Bell
Knock Off
Synthesis
Roost
Sky Attack
Role Play
Heat Wave
Giga Drain
Drain Punch
Pain Split
Tailwind
Magic Room
Wonder Room
Spite
Recycle
Trick
Stealth Rock
Endeavor
Skill Swap
Worry Seed
Gastro Acid
Outrage
Helping Hand
After You
Endeavor
Sleep Talk
Snatch


----------



## Velocity (Jun 21, 2012)

I need this game!


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 21, 2012)

Hydreigon can finally have Earth Power and Dark Pulse on the same moveset.

And Dragon Dance Moxie Salamence is coming. Be very afraid.


----------



## TheTsukishima (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm dying to know more about the post game.


----------



## Stalin (Jun 21, 2012)

I want know who you can battle in the world tournament and alder's grandson is.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jun 21, 2012)

No Focus Punch...

Sometimes you make me want to hate you Pokemon Company. Why must you deny my Azumarill the attack it deserves?


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 21, 2012)

I'd rather Azumarill have Belly Drum and Aqua Jet on the same move set first.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 21, 2012)

Dark Pulse


FUCK YEA :ho


----------



## DarkLord Omega (Jun 21, 2012)

Ladies and Gentlemen, I present to you Kyurem BST, be afraid as they went with their word in saying it is the strongest dragon.


----------



## Dorzium (Jun 21, 2012)

So their base stat total is 700? Neat, just 20 below Arceus.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 21, 2012)

gonna have fun with black kyurem :ho


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 21, 2012)

Those BSTs are awesome. I wonder if either of them can learn a speed boosting move?

I was hoping White Kyurem would be more of a special attacker, since he's my favorite. :3 Though Black Kyurem still looks amazing.


----------



## Dorzium (Jun 21, 2012)

Wait, White Kyurem's stats don't look right. Looks like they goofed up on White Kyurem's SpAtk.

This looks more normal.


----------



## AngryBadger (Jun 21, 2012)

I swear, Pokemon B/W 2 are going to be one of the best Pokemon games made. Also, did any of you hear about that feature that changes the difficulty of the game?


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 21, 2012)

Yay!


----------



## Big Mom (Jun 21, 2012)

Awesome! Strongest right after Arceus. I hope they add in one single ultimate form of Kyurem, a combination of Black and White.


----------



## Dorzium (Jun 21, 2012)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Awesome! Strongest right after Arceus. I hope they add in one single ultimate form of Kyurem, a combination of Black and White.



Maybe they will in the future. The Pokemon games before Gen V took place close together in a region similar to Japan, and Arceus was the "Ultimate Pokemon" there. Maybe in the next few games there will be an "Ultimate Pokemon" for these regions.


----------



## Kek (Jun 22, 2012)

Dorzium said:


> Maybe they will in the future. The Pokemon games before Gen V took place close together in a region similar to Japan, and Arceus was the "Ultimate Pokemon" there. Maybe in the next few games there will be an "Ultimate Pokemon" for these regions.



Genesect


----------



## Dorzium (Jun 22, 2012)

Kek said:


> Genesect



Genesect's stats are kind of low though. However he could get a new form, or there could be other artificial Pokemon like Genesect that combine together like kind of Megazord Pokemon.


----------



## Big Mom (Jun 22, 2012)

I hope Black 2 and White 2 has some sort of tie in with Genesect.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 22, 2012)

Genesect probably won't be part of the main plot, unfortunately. He might be a side story, though. Like Heatran was in Platinum.


----------



## Big Mom (Jun 22, 2012)

I don't think so. He is the last pokemon in the pokedex and a major factor in team plasma. He has to be big! 

Maybe... in the next game for this generation?


----------



## vanhellsing (Jun 22, 2012)

he is going to be a dlc or new form movie stuff 

EDIT :guess who is back


*Spoiler*: __ 




its friend Red


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jun 22, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Genesect probably won't be part of the main plot, unfortunately. He might be a side story, though. Like Heatran was in Platinum.


Although Heatran wasn't fucked around with by the villanous team. N commanded Plasma to stop the Genesect experiments, so I'm also hoping this new Plasma decided to continue it.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jun 22, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I'd rather Azumarill have Belly Drum and Aqua Jet on the same move set first.



My problem with Belly Drum is it leaves Azumarill with half the HP he's got, and it sort of robs me of my subpunch strategy...


On the other point, yay! More news!

The sad part, still no Focus Punch Move Tutor...


----------



## Scizor (Jun 22, 2012)

vanhellsing said:


> he is going to be a dlc or new form movie stuff
> 
> EDIT :guess who is back
> 
> ...



YES!!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 22, 2012)

vanhellsing said:


> he is going to be a dlc or new form movie stuff
> 
> EDIT :guess who is back
> 
> ...


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jun 22, 2012)

OH MY FUCKING GOD ALDER'S GRANDSON!!! And people made fun of Hihihiroshi's hair...


----------



## Scizor (Jun 22, 2012)

> *Spoiler*: _ALOT of spoilers (click at your own risk!)_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



(I had to cut characters because the entire posts exceeds the max. character limit per post, but I've kept pretty much all (new) info intact)

*Source**:* 

This game's looking like (one of) the best Pok?mon games ever


----------



## Scizor (Jun 22, 2012)

Double post due to the max. character limit per post



> *Spoiler*: _More spoilers_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Source:*


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Jun 22, 2012)

This is so awesome! It's good that they brought Red back!


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jun 22, 2012)

Pesky Bug said:


> OH MY FUCKING GOD ALDER'S GRANDSON!!! And people made fun of Hihihiroshi's hair...


Banjiro's hair is just . And Hue(That's his real name) has beautiful hair.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jun 22, 2012)

This game has just been released for two days and I already wanna dub it the best game ever. The spoilers are truly beautiful.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 22, 2012)

The problem with Genesect is that people have played all the way through to the champion already, so unless it's some major post game storyline that they haven't found yet, Genesect won't be showing up outside of an event.



Also, this game is awesome.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jun 22, 2012)

When will ROMs come out for this game?


----------



## AngryBadger (Jun 22, 2012)

B/W 2 ost:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-xU_zi_h5qM[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EmSGReWTDKk[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IvuSBcWQ0A4&feature=plcp[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JlzoG6l8TiY&feature=plcp[/YOUTUBE]


So much win


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 22, 2012)

They're all epic. 

Also, ROMs will probably be out in a few days. They usually pop up a week after the release.


----------



## AngryBadger (Jun 22, 2012)

Holy shit Ghetsis's theme 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WTw2p6UtBVY[/YOUTUBE]

OH.MY.GOD


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jun 22, 2012)

Blazing CobaltX said:


> Banjiro's hair is just . And Hue(That's his real name) has beautiful hair.


In my heart he shall forever be Hihihiroshi.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 22, 2012)

that has to be the most badass pokemon OST yet 

edit: is there a specific one for red?


----------



## AngryBadger (Jun 22, 2012)

Khris said:


> that has to be the most badass pokemon OST yet
> 
> edit: is there a specific one for red?



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ly61W4pqRY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 22, 2012)

BASED RED


----------



## Kek (Jun 22, 2012)

God I love the scores from Hoenn, especially the Regi theme.

I wish they'd do for the Pokemon OST what they did for the Legend of Zelda a few years ago.


----------



## Big Mom (Jun 22, 2012)

So much new info, my body cannot handle the awesomeness that this game is offering. They are putting everything they got into this game! AWESOME!!!!!!



Also:
-Talk of Heatran
-Lunar Wing
-Mespirit

Sinnoh Legends available in this game?


----------



## Kek (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm trying reallly hard not to spoil myself right now. :|


----------



## Big Mom (Jun 22, 2012)

Oops....


Anyway so Kyurem has weaker stats now... wtf?


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 22, 2012)

This thread is now about Red


----------



## DarkLord Omega (Jun 22, 2012)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Oops....
> 
> 
> Anyway so Kyurem has weaker stats now... wtf?



No its the same stats as I showed in the picture


----------



## Big Mom (Jun 22, 2012)

Um... no it is not. The picture on Serebii of Resolution Form Kyurem has different stats which add up to 580.


----------



## NearRyuzaki ?? (Jun 22, 2012)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Um... no it is not. The picture on Serebii of Resolution Form Kyurem has different stats which add up to 580.



Are you sure your not mis-reading Keldeo as Kyurem? I just looked at the info and I see no Resolution Kyurem.


----------



## Big Mom (Jun 22, 2012)

Yes, yes I am.




Oops. I could have swore that was Kyurem... But wait, not stat increase for Keldeo?! WTF?!


----------



## Stalin (Jun 22, 2012)

Any news on red's team?


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 22, 2012)

Red's team will probably be the same team from HG/SS. Pikachu, Charizard, Blastoise, Venusaur, Snorlax, Lapras.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 22, 2012)

Jon Snow said:


> This thread is now about Red


----------



## Dorzium (Jun 22, 2012)

I wonder if Red will talk, or if he'll just "......." before fighting him.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 22, 2012)

Red will always "......." no matter what.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 22, 2012)

yeah.. i don't want them to ruin his catchphrase


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jun 22, 2012)

He'll start speaking in Morse code. ".... . .-.. .-.. ---"


----------



## AngryBadger (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm almost 99.9% certain, that when you face Red, the first thing he'll say is "....." That is, if Blue/Green doesn't beat him first


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 22, 2012)

AngryBadger said:


> I'm almost 99.9% certain, that when you face Red, the first thing he'll say is "....."* That is, if Blue/Green doesn't beat him first*



don't be a silly goose


----------



## AngryBadger (Jun 22, 2012)

Well, I believe these tournaments are random generated, so it's possible that Blue would beat Red. Or Red got merciful and decided to forfeit the match. Also, it's confirmed that when you face the same character in a future match, they have different Pokemon. This way, the tournament won't get stale.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 22, 2012)

such based awesomeness can't lose, it doesn't win either, it just lets you lose


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 22, 2012)

Let me finish that for you Blue

"..Red fucking raping me every time we fight"


----------



## Scizor (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm in love with this game

Though I might be mistaking lust for love, but who cares?


----------



## valerian (Jun 22, 2012)

Gold > Red


----------



## Stunna (Jun 22, 2012)

Fact.**


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 22, 2012)

Me and my Piggu are tearing this up.


----------



## Kek (Jun 23, 2012)

Dorzium said:


> I wonder if Red will talk, or if he'll just "......." before fighting him.



He better not fucking talk.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 23, 2012)

It's becoming harder to resist getting the Japanese version.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 23, 2012)

Khris said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



gtfo with that Pixiv Red shit


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 23, 2012)

What emulator? Version?

What's the name of the rom and what group released it?

Are you using any patches for it?


----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 23, 2012)

Here you go, guys. They've got mediafire links that work.


----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 23, 2012)

Maybe your Desmume is an old version? I'm playing the patched raw on Desmume 0.9.8, and the only problem I've encountered is that during attacks the lower screen gets slightly distorted. Everything else works just fine. No lag, no bugs.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jun 23, 2012)

I use 0.9.6 and the only problem I have is that there's no sound at all and slight lags in battle, but the latter doesn't bother me. The former does, however, do you have sound, Bergelmir?


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jun 23, 2012)

I used to have the same lag when I had my old laptop so I was restricted to using No$GBA, which is even worse IMO. DeSmuMe works now without any lags on this laptop, although I have no idea why.


----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 23, 2012)

Blazing CobaltX said:


> I use 0.9.6 and the only problem I have is that there's no sound at all and slight lags in battle, but the latter doesn't bother me. The former does, however, do you have sound, Bergelmir?


Yeah, I have sound as well. As far as I can tell, nothing is missing or working wrong, besides the minor distortion during an attack.

Welp, it is still the day of the release. Things will get patched up, and a future update should work for you guys.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jun 23, 2012)

It's not an issue with the game itself, though. At least, not as far as I can tell. I tried playing other NDS games and it still lags. Which is what's strange. When BW first came out, I played them on DeSmuME on this very computer and had absolutely no issues.


----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 23, 2012)

That is weird. I do know that my copy of Desumem 0.9.6 broke down a few days ago. It just stopped loading games that it previously had no problem with, and other games didn't play properly, sound was all messed up. Which is why I got the 0.9.8 version.

I dunno. It could be the emulator, the computer, or a combination. *shrugs*


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jun 23, 2012)

I'm not an expert on DeSmuMe, so I don't really know what's wrong then. It could be your computer, otherwise I don't know. 



Bergelmir said:


> Yeah, I have sound as well. As far as I can tell, nothing is missing or working wrong, besides the minor distortion during an attack.
> 
> Welp, it is still the day of the release. Things will get patched up, and a future update should work for you guys.


If you _do_ have sound, then I might as well start installing 0.9.8, I can't stand playing Pok?mon without sound.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 23, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> gtfo with that Pixiv Red shit


----------



## Kek (Jun 23, 2012)

Please let them include Sableye in the new Unova Pokedex.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jun 23, 2012)

Pok?wood cutscene-thingies.

[sp][/sp]

Looks amazing.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Jun 23, 2012)

I want the games already. Have to wait until it's released in Canada(Probably same time as US), which I don't believe the date has been released aside from it being released this Autumn, which hopefully means September(As Autumn begins late September) and not December(As Autumn ends late December...however that is my birthday month...would be a nice present...but September would be a nice early present...), it'll probably be October though(Well who knows) which wouldn't be as bad but still...September would be best.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jun 23, 2012)

FUUU I had to restart thrice now!


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jun 23, 2012)

I take it the guys at the Spriter's resource is going crazy again.

I miss those days as a spriter...


----------



## Bioness (Jun 23, 2012)

Bitches can't wait worth shit.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 23, 2012)

Pokemon going the GAR route?


----------



## Big Mom (Jun 23, 2012)

-SPOILERS about the Legendary Pokemon in the Game-


*Spoiler*: __ 





We have:

Cobalion
Virizion
Terrakion
Zekrom
Reshiram
Kyurem (which changes form with a DNA link)
Latios
Latias
Uxie
Mespirit
Regirock
Registeel
Regice
Regigigas
Cresselia
Heatran

~Zoroack~





MY BODY CANNOT HANDLE THIS LEVEL OF AWESOMENESS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Saturday (Jun 23, 2012)

I'll wait for the english version. I played it for about 30 minutes and I already loved it but I deleted the game cause I wanna wait.

But it looked good.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jun 23, 2012)

I don't particularly care about legendaries... I don't know why... I think it happened with Diamond and Pearl and the huge influx of them. And I was kinda like "You're kinda ruining the novelty of them by introducing so many at once"


----------



## Bioness (Jun 23, 2012)

Here is giancarloparimango's complete Black and White 2 walkthrough

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JA2ihWP77lU[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q2o4cR4qVV8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jun 23, 2012)

I'll wait 'till part three, but his walkthroughs always come in handy whenever I'm playing the Japanese versions and am stuck somewhere.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Jun 23, 2012)

Okay... this game is indeed awesome but what really blows my fucking mind is you get these as gift pokemon:

Zorua
Shiny Gible
Every fucking fossil
magikarp


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 23, 2012)

I have decided that I will resist the temptation to play Black/White 2 and instead wait for the English version.


----------



## AngryBadger (Jun 24, 2012)

Wait I just realized something...We are going to face Whitney in the world Tournament...her and that Miltank


----------



## valerian (Jun 24, 2012)

The fuck is Zoroack?

and still no Darkrai?


----------



## Scizor (Jun 24, 2012)

The  and the  available in this game are AMAZING!


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jun 24, 2012)

I am crowning this the best game ever! 



AngryBadger said:


> Wait I just realized something...We are going to face Whitney in the world Tournament...her and that Miltank


...


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jun 24, 2012)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> Okay... this game is indeed awesome but what really blows my fucking mind is you get these as gift pokemon:
> 
> Zorua
> Shiny Gible
> ...


This game is getting better and better.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jun 24, 2012)

AND MY EMULATOR LAGS 
Why, world?! Why are you so cruel??


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 24, 2012)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> Okay... this game is indeed awesome but what really blows my fucking mind is you get these as gift pokemon:
> 
> Zorua
> *Shiny Gible
> ...



this has to be a fucking lie


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 24, 2012)

REALLY. WANT. TO. PLAY. POKEMON

Imma buy a 3DS soon for sure


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 24, 2012)

Jon Snow said:


> REALLY. WANT. TO. PLAY. POKEMON
> 
> Imma buy a 3DS soon for sure



you don't really have to 

speaking of which, what are the 3ds exclusive features again?


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 24, 2012)

3D 

and well, a few good games


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 24, 2012)

Backwards compatibility with DS games 
TWEWY on a bigger screen with XL.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 24, 2012)

Right, there's an XL version coming out. In a month is it?

What does TWEWY stand for?

First thing imma do, Soul Silver new game!


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jun 24, 2012)

The changes in the normal Wild Pok?mon theme are awesome, but I'm not sure if I like it more than the BW one. 

Anyways, I'm glad they didn't change this one:
[YOUTUBE]W1Bo6Zafpws[/YOUTUBE]

pek



Pesky Bug said:


> AND MY EMULATOR LAGS
> Why, world?! Why are you so cruel??


Mine doesn't save the file and therefore had to start over like four times now, fuck you and your lag!


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 24, 2012)

I just realized that Acekard has had updates to let it work on the 3DS as well.

Why did I not know of this before.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 24, 2012)

What do you mean? I was under the impression the 3DS has always been backwards compatible?

Or is this an emulator discussion?


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 24, 2012)

Acekard is a flash cart.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jun 24, 2012)

I have a R4, but no DS. Playing on the pc just doesn't feel the same.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 24, 2012)

Now that I have my Acekard 2i working on my 3DS, I'm wondering if I should try out Black/White 2...


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jun 24, 2012)

Blazing CobaltX said:


> Mine doesn't save the file and therefore had to start over like four times now, fuck you and your lag!


And I can't even start once. How about you invite me over to play if you're not happy with it.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 24, 2012)

Khris said:


> speaking of which, what are the 3ds exclusive features again?



Dream Radar, which lets you catch Pokemon and send them into B/W 2. Dream Radar is also the only way to get the Therian Formes of the Kami Trio.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 24, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Dream Radar, which lets you catch Pokemon and send them into B/W 2. Dream Radar is also the only way to get the Therian Formes of the Kami Trio.



ok then


----------



## Bioness (Jun 24, 2012)

Blazing CobaltX said:


> I'll wait 'till part three, but his walkthroughs always come in handy whenever I'm playing the Japanese versions and am stuck somewhere.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_l83BqgPr6M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jun 24, 2012)

I subscribed to him, no need to post, but thanks anyways.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 24, 2012)

gonna wait for the original copy.. i wanna be sucked in by the game.. and the only way for that is to play it on my DSi XL3DS XL


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 24, 2012)

Is Black and White 2 3DS exclusive?


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 24, 2012)

strongarm85 said:


> Is Black and White 2 3DS exclusive?



No, they're for the DS, but you can play DS games on the 3DS, so yeah. They do have some 3DS exclusive features, though, like the Dream Radar.


----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 25, 2012)

Man, playing this game. One thing that really cracks me up is how Cheren and Bell act. You'd think they were in their 20s. They have jobs now! And they're only 12.


----------



## vanhellsing (Jun 25, 2012)

im playing this beauty on a r4 but the only thing that bothers me is you cant call your rival _Hihiroshi_ XD


----------



## Big Mom (Jun 25, 2012)

Kyurem is now my second favorite pokemon. I love it, its Black form, and its White form. 


I don't know which version to choose...


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 25, 2012)

To be honest, when I start, I'm probably going to ditch my starter. It'll be the first time I've ever done so, but oh well. I'll find a different Pokemon I want to use as my "starter".


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jun 25, 2012)

Bergelmir said:


> Ah, I had assumed the trio were the standard 10 years old in Black/White. I guess this makes more sense now.



The whole "standard ten years old" thing was a thing implemented in the anime to make it entertaining for the child market they were selling to at the time.

Every playable character has a vague age and given the general designs it's a lot easier to assume the playable characters are between ages 12-15. Being the male characters tending to look as though they've at least hit a growth spurt, and the girls... Yeah, you'd most likely already know.

About the only playable character actually stated to be designed at a specific age is Wes/Leo from Pokemon Colosseum, with a minimal confirmed age of 17.

It was also mentioned that the playable characters of Black and White were older than the other playable characters before them, seemingly rounding them to be about approx. 14-17 themselves, and Cheren and Bianca being similar stories as they're the childhood friends of the playable character.

Bianca being an obvious indicator that she's older than 10 in Black and White, Cheren seems to have gotten one more growth spurt in the 2 years between the two games as he looks to be about 16-19 in B2W2.







But aside from that point. We're also able to capture a shiny Haxorus!

Still... Pissed Focus Punch is not available to Azumarill in this game...


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 25, 2012)

English patch is coming along nicely.



> English Translation Progress (current patch is v1.3):
> Items: 98%
> Pok?mon: 100%
> Abilities: 100%
> ...


----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 25, 2012)

Drunkenwhale said:


>



Interesting. You learn something new every day.

Thanks.


----------



## Big Mom (Jun 25, 2012)

Which version are you guys getting?


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jun 25, 2012)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Which version are you guys getting?


Both, but I'll finish Black 2 first because I played Black first as well.


----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 25, 2012)

I'll be getting White 2, since I bought White 1. Hopefully the stores will restock soon since I want my hard copy of the game. Bloody thing was sold out over the weekend.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 25, 2012)

Same, and for same reason. ^


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jun 25, 2012)

Seriously I'm just gonna steal someone's DS just to play this game.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 25, 2012)

Ms. T said:


> English patch is coming along nicely.



stop posting that.. 

i have a weak heart 

getting black 2, since i got white 1.. I want a Reshiram damn it :sanji


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 25, 2012)

Ms. T said:


> English patch is coming along nicely.



They actually released patch v1.4 last night, about an hour or two before you posted that update.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jun 25, 2012)

Does anyone have a good emulator to play BW2 on that also has sound?


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 25, 2012)

I've heard that Desmume is the best emulator to play it on right now.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 25, 2012)

Blazing CobaltX said:


> Does anyone have a good emulator to play BW2 on that also has sound?



I've read forum posts on that translation project that says Desmume 0.9.7 works with wifi. That's the only version I know of that supports wi-fi. As far as sound goes, any version of Desmume runs the game fine.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Jun 25, 2012)

When are the release dates for North America coming, need to know when to expect these games so I can fap the day before, of course I'll be fapping with the Pokemon soundtrack on




I'd imagine the release would probably be around the end of Black and White in the Anime, as that was the case for Best Wishes, Black and White should end around Autumn as well.

EDIT: Also, make sure to check up on serebii from time to time to see updates on the games. Such as an item increasing the chance for encountering Shiny Pokemon.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jun 25, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I've heard that Desmume is the best emulator to play it on right now.





Ms. T said:


> I've read forum posts on that translation project that says Desmume 0.9.7 works with wifi. That's the only version I know of that supports wi-fi. As far as sound goes, any version of Desmume runs the game fine.



DeSmuMe is great to play on, but the lack of sound makes the game feel really empty.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jun 25, 2012)

Or... you know, THE LAG THAT MAKES ANY GAME UNPLAYABLE.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 25, 2012)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> EDIT: Also, make sure to check up on serebii from time to time to see updates on the games. Such as an item increasing the chance for encountering Shiny Pokemon.



Are you groundlessly getting up my hopes or have you read something about such an item?


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 25, 2012)

It's true, there is an item that increases the chances of finding a shiny, though no one knows by how much yet.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 25, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> It's true, there is an item that increases the chances of finding a shiny, though no one knows by how much yet.



They've done it. 

Now all we need is an ability with that effect


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Jun 25, 2012)

Shining Charm - A mysterious shining charm that when held, makes it easier to encounter shiny Pokemon. This is what i know of it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 25, 2012)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> When are the release dates for North America coming, need to know when to expect these games so I can fap the day before, of course I'll be fapping with the Pokemon soundtrack on
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Death-kun said:


> It's true, there is an item that increases the chances of finding a shiny, though no one knows by how much yet.





Kazekage Gaara said:


> Shining Charm - A mysterious shining charm that when held, makes it easier to encounter shiny Pokemon. This is what i know of it.



OMG Thanx Gamefreak 

i've had terrible luck with shinys.. 

i only have a shiny Ponyta from soulsilver


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Jun 25, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> It's true, there is an item that increases the chances of finding a shiny, though no one knows by how much yet.





It's been figured out at some point earlier today.

EDIT: Of course, the item isn't just given to you, you must see all Pokemon in the National Pokedex first.

There is also another item, Round Charm, which makes it easier for the Daycare Man to find eggs. You need to capture all Pokemon in the Unova Pokedex to get it, although...it doesn't seem like that much of a useful item, it's not that rare to get eggs is it? I don't breed often at all but it has never taken long for me at all, unless the guy finds one every second...


----------



## Kek (Jun 25, 2012)

You people and your emulators


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 25, 2012)

I see, Zylos. 



Kek said:


> You people and your emulators



I use a flash cart.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 25, 2012)

Blazing CobaltX said:


> DeSmuMe is great to play on, but the lack of sound makes the game feel really empty.



I have sound, are your settings all set correctly? 



Pesky Bug said:


> Or... you know, THE LAG THAT MAKES ANY GAME UNPLAYABLE.



I know not of this lag of which you speak.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 25, 2012)

Kazekage Gaara said:


> Shining Charm - A mysterious shining charm that when held, makes it easier to encounter shiny Pokemon. This is what i know of it.





Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> It's been figured out at some point earlier today.
> 
> EDIT: Of course, the item isn't just given to you, you must see all Pokemon in the National Pokedex first.
> 
> There is also another item, Round Charm, which makes it easier for the Daycare Man to find eggs. You need to capture all Pokemon in the Unova Pokedex to get it, although...it doesn't seem like that much of a useful item, it's not that rare to get eggs is it? I don't breed often at all but it has never taken long for me at all, unless the guy finds one every second...


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jun 25, 2012)

Ms. T said:


> I know not of this lag of which you speak.


Then I hate you. All of you who're playing. I hate you.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 25, 2012)

i never played the, but you must have a shitty PC not to be able to play a DS game :ho


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Jun 25, 2012)

I'd imagine anyone who hasn't already seen this would be throughly enjoyed by it:


Add the fact you get to battle all Gym Leaders and Champions in World Tournament(Iris and Koga seem to be left out, which is kind of odd):


I want these games inside me already, I want to be inside the games...I would also like to play the games for the record .


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jun 25, 2012)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> Add the fact you get to battle all Gym Leaders and Champions in World Tournament(Iris and Koga seem to be left out, which is kind of odd):



Probably because Koga was promoted to E4, and Iris is a more recent Champion  IDK

But these games dude, so many feels


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 25, 2012)

>Shiny Haxorus
>Shiny Gible
>Latios/Latias
>Regis

i am afraid i will have to say it, but this game will pwn soulsilver


----------



## Scizor (Jun 25, 2012)

Khris said:


> >Shiny Haxorus
> >Shiny Gible
> >Latios/Latias
> >Regis
> ...



I agree that the signs are there.
But it's too early to tell 

it actually might though


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Jun 25, 2012)

No Bagon/Salamence

Why is Latios never exclusive to the game I want?


----------



## Saturday (Jun 25, 2012)

Anybody got an english patch :/


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 25, 2012)

so if i want reshiram i will have to buy white again?


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 25, 2012)

Saturday said:


> Anybody got an english patch :/



There is no full English patch... yet.


----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 25, 2012)

So what kind of teams are you guys looking at making once you have the game?

I'm right before Nimbasa City with a 3 man team right now: Psyduck, Drilbur, and Growlithe.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 26, 2012)

Saturday said:


> Anybody got an english patch :/





Not complete yet, still being translated.


----------



## Big Mom (Jun 26, 2012)

I want to make an ice team.

Black Kyurem as my main physical attacker
White Kyurem as my main special attacker
Articuno as my fighting counter 
Regice as my main defender and special defender
Weevil as my speedster
Larpas as my HP tank


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 26, 2012)

You can't have both Black Kyurem and White Kyurem on your team at the same time.


----------



## Big Mom (Jun 26, 2012)

Why not?


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 26, 2012)

Because that's the way the game mechanics work, unfortunately. You can only have one dragon fusion in your party.


----------



## Big Mom (Jun 26, 2012)

Not even if I transfer over from another game?


----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 26, 2012)

He could just trade in one, right? Then he'd have both. Or is it that once you fuse Kyurem with either Reshi/Zek, you can't have a second Kyurem fuse with the other?

EDIT: Hiruzen ninja'd me. How appropriate.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 26, 2012)

It's what Bergelmir said, you can't have a second Kyurem fuse with the other. I don't know the specifics as to why, but you can't. I think you can unfuse and then fuse into the other dragon, but you can't have both fusions at once.


----------



## Big Mom (Jun 26, 2012)

Wtf?! Notcool

So...
Arceus vs B/W Kyurem?


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jun 26, 2012)

Ms. T said:


> I have sound, are your settings all set correctly?


Can I haz screencap of yours?


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jun 26, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]zsJXhjg1bbM[/YOUTUBE]
So catchy. 



Khris said:


> >Shiny Haxorus
> >Shiny Gible
> >Latios/Latias
> >Regis
> ...


Pok?mon Silver has always been my all-time favorite game, but I'm afraid Black and White 2 are going to beat that game. 

But seriously, who does _not_ think this game has a certain level of awesomeness? 



Khris said:


> so if i want reshiram i will have to buy white again?


Yes, but I think they did advice buying White 2 if you've played White 1, that's why I'm playing Black 2 now.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jun 26, 2012)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Which version are you guys getting?



Since I got both Black/White, I'll be getting Black2/White2

I'm not really sure I want to, because THERE IS NO FOCUS PUNCH TUTOR!!! *Sobs*



Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> There is also another item, Round Charm, which makes it easier for the Daycare Man to find eggs. You need to capture all Pokemon in the Unova Pokedex to get it, although...it doesn't seem like that much of a useful item, it's not that rare to get eggs is it? I don't breed often at all but it has never taken long for me at all, unless the guy finds one every second...



If you're cross breeding species and they belong to you then yes, it takes a long time. Like Tropius and Sceptile.

But same species, different IDs, it takes very little time. I'm not really interested in the Round Charm. Shining Sharm... MAYBE...

I've gotten some luck with Shinies. Shiny Pichu, Togepi, and Caterpie bred in Platinum/Heartgold. Catching shiny Wooper, Mankey, and Magikarp in Diamond, Fire Red, and Emerald...

But even then, anything I can get...


----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 26, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> It's what Bergelmir said, you can't have a second Kyurem fuse with the other. I don't know the specifics as to why, but you can't. I think you can unfuse and then fuse into the other dragon, but you can't have both fusions at once.



What if he fused the Kyurem in one game, and then transferred over another fused Kyurem?


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 26, 2012)

Blazing CobaltX said:


> Can I haz screencap of yours?



I'm using all the default sound settings.

Try loading up a rom, then go to tools then sound state.

Hit unmute all and see if that does anything.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 26, 2012)

youtube comment: Battling red in B/W2...With a Lv 90 Pikachu.....and this theme...I quit.


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Jun 26, 2012)

Has Red's team been posted?

Or will he fight us with the same Pokemons as in SoulSilver?


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jun 26, 2012)

Ms. T said:


> I'm using all the default sound settings.
> 
> Try loading up a rom, then go to tools then sound state.
> 
> Hit unmute all and see if that does anything.


Tried everything, helped nothing. 

Which version are you using?


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 26, 2012)

Bergelmir said:


> What if he fused the Kyurem in one game, and then transferred over another fused Kyurem?



I'm pretty sure Black Kyurem/White Kyurem can't be traded when they're fused. It's just a game mechanic.


----------



## Big Mom (Jun 26, 2012)

Arceus vs B/W Kyurem? Whose stronger


----------



## Sanji (Jun 26, 2012)

Did someone say....BAGON!?!


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Jun 26, 2012)

Hydro Spiral said:


> Probably because Koga was promoted to E4, and Iris is a more recent Champion  IDK
> 
> But these games dude, so many feels



If they are going to have Blue as Champion while Giovanni is a Gym Leader, and Red as well as Champion I'm sure they could have thrown Koga and Iris in there...should have thrown Elite Four in there anyways.

Well Iris is re-battlable anyways, as are the Unova Elite Four, but those poor past Elite Four, Elite Four always get the short end of the stick, even in the games they don't do much other then battle you, while the Gym Leaders actually do stuff, fuck the Elite Four didn't even bother dealing with Team Plasma when they crashed the League...and they were right there.


----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 26, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I'm pretty sure Black Kyurem/White Kyurem can't be traded when they're fused. It's just a game mechanic.



Well, I guess you can't have everything.

Ah well, its a good thing I'm not interested in Kyurem anyways.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 26, 2012)

btw guys, Imposter Ditto is obtainable in-game, time for Ditto to head to OU.



Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Arceus vs B/W Kyurem? Whose stronger



Technically Arceus, because he has a BST of 720 while B/W Kyurem have BSTs of 700.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 26, 2012)

CaveLemon said:


> Did someone say....BAGON!?!



fuck yeah; Bagon and Butterfree


----------



## Scizor (Jun 26, 2012)

CaveLemon said:


> Did someone say....BAGON!?!



This game


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Jun 26, 2012)

CaveLemon said:


> Did someone say....BAGON!?!


----------



## NearRyuzaki ?? (Jun 26, 2012)

How's the english patch doing?


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 26, 2012)

I wonder if in this game you'll be able to catch every pokemon

Oh, who am I kidding


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 26, 2012)

Blazing CobaltX said:


> Tried everything, helped nothing.
> 
> Which version are you using?



0.9.7 with wifi.

But it works fine on 0.9.8 and 0.9.9 JIT. Don't know what to tell you other than try updating your sound card drivers. 

Also, start up a thread on Desmume's tech forums. I'm sure they'll have you sorted out pretty quickly. :33


----------



## Sanji (Jun 26, 2012)

Soooo, are ALL the dragon types (who aren't legendary) obtainable. I know u can catch Dratini in B+w but what about in this game? I'm pretty sure the Dragonite line is the only dragon line that i haven't seen in the game.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 26, 2012)

not sure.. is flygon in it? if so then yes.. 

am gonna make me a pseudo-legendary team for teh lulz :ho

also, i can't wait for this guy


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Jun 26, 2012)

Flygon is in the regional dex


----------



## Sanji (Jun 26, 2012)

so this game has ALL THE DRAGONS. Fuck yeah.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Jun 26, 2012)

CaveLemon said:


> so this game has ALL THE DRAGONS. Fuck yeah.



No, at less not in the Unova Dex:


On glance, Dratini, Gible, and Bagon lines are missing.

EDIT: Also, Kingdra isn't available.

EDIT 2: However, post game, you are able to get a Shiny Dratini, and Shiny Gible(Version exclusives I believe). A Bagon in Hidden Hallow is available(With it's Hidden Ability), and...not sure about Horsea/Seadra/Kingdra but it's probably available.


----------



## Sanji (Jun 26, 2012)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> No, at less not in the Unova Dex:
> 
> 
> On glance, Dratini, Gible, and Bagon lines are missing.
> ...



So yeah, every Dragon EXCEPT the Horsea line (for all we know, you can fish up a Horsea or someting)

EDIT: Where is the shiny Dratini?


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Jun 26, 2012)

CaveLemon said:


> So yeah, every Dragon EXCEPT the Horsea line (for all we know, you can fish up a Horsea or someting)
> 
> EDIT: Where is the shiny Dratini?



Yah you can fish for Kindra, post game:


Shiny Dratini is a gift:

I'm just not sure if it and Shiny Gible are Version Exclusives or if you can mange to get both, you probably can only get one though. And looking it up, it seems Gible(Nor evolutions) isn't available anywhere else but Dratini is, so it might be possible one game will have Gible and it's line unobtainable.


----------



## Sanji (Jun 26, 2012)

lol, so close, you might as well go for the shiny Gible, you can always fish up a Dratini in B+W and trade it over.\

Edit: Dratini is in Dragonspiral tower in these games, so if you have the game with Gible in it BOOM, all the Dragons. WOOOT


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jun 27, 2012)

Ms. T said:


> 0.9.7 with wifi.
> 
> But it works fine on 0.9.8 and 0.9.9 JIT. Don't know what to tell you other than try updating your sound card drivers.
> 
> Also, start up a thread on Desmume's tech forums. I'm sure they'll have you sorted out pretty quickly. :33


I'll be looking at that then, thanks a lot. :33


----------



## Scizor (Jun 27, 2012)

Guys, look at


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jun 27, 2012)

Oh my God.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 27, 2012)

Ah yes, I saw that yesterday, great news to be honest. Lots of legendaries.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 27, 2012)

i only have soulsilver and pearl.. but good enough 

i am more happy about spiritomb :ho


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 27, 2012)

I have Pearl, Platinum and HeartGold, but my fiancee has SoulSilver, so I'll be able to get most of them.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 27, 2012)

Should I get Black or White before this hits?

I have Black jap version, but I'd like to play it fluently, and not have to think while reading


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Jun 27, 2012)

If you know what's good for you, you'll fap to this stuff:




They bitched about Gym Leaders and Elite Four needed to be more of a challenge well...there you go. Added bonus of it being even more challenging to get the challenge mode...which I'm sure will please many...or not.

Now excuse me, got to fap some more from this stuff.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 27, 2012)

DAT CHALLENGE MODE.

Are you able to play challenge mode right off the bat, or do you need to do stuff on normal mode first to earn challenge mode?


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 27, 2012)

omg, Caitlin gets a Metagross in challenge mode!


----------



## Scizor (Jun 27, 2012)

AWESOMEEEEEE


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Jun 27, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> DAT CHALLENGE MODE.
> 
> Are you able to play challenge mode right off the bat, or do you need to do stuff on normal mode first to earn challenge mode?



Best I've seen it describe:



I'm not really sure on the entire mechanics behind it, but from what I read, you need to beat the Champion in order to unlock Challenge Mode(And Assist Mode, of which I heard these two are version exclusives, not sure if it's true or not). You'll be able to use the modes upon getting them, but as you'll be getting them after beating the champion, the best you'll get out of it is the challenge mode for the Elite Four and Champion upon rematches, however it can be traded so you can have someone trade it to you at the start of the game and have the entire experience of it.

It'll be a hassle in order to get the Challenge Mode experience that's for sure, anyone who can't trade with anyone is going to miss out on most of it. I was planning on getting a 3DS, and both copies of the new games so I should be able to experience it myself, just spending an extra...whatever amount, worth it for me though, I want to get as much out of these games as possible, they can have all my money I don't care just give me my drugs Pokemon.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jun 27, 2012)

Holy shit, dose medals... Gonna be one hell of a fucking hassle. 

And according to Bulbapedia. You can catch Riolu in the very fucking beginning, at level 5.
My pants. I have jizzed in them. Now if only I were able to play...


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 27, 2012)

God damnit you guys answer my question

I'm asking due to story relevance and "good feel" from knowing the shits and stones


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 27, 2012)

Thanks for explaining, Zylos.  



Jon Snow said:


> God damnit you guys answer my question
> 
> I'm asking due to story relevance and "good feel" from knowing the shits and stones



What question?


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 27, 2012)

go to page 68        .


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 27, 2012)

Oh, I see now. Well, Black/White are good experiences, so you should play at least one of them in English.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 27, 2012)

Would getting the opposite version for 2 be the wise thing to do or does that not matter? I mean in regards to catchable pokemon etc. Not sure how that works. When I played Black in Japan with two friends (1 Black, 1 White) both me and my fellow Black'er were able to get that karate dude while Whitey got stuck with what I assume was a judo counterpart or something. Funny cuz Whitey is the Norwegian karate champion, he raged


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jun 27, 2012)

Scizor said:


> Guys, look at



Only missing Pearl... Time to buy a pre-owned copy then...




And Jon, in order to see EVERYTHING in Black2/White2 You're gonna need to play Black/White... At least with the union link...


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Jun 27, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Thanks for explaining, Zylos.



Better explanation on Challenge and Assist Modes has been made:


Apparently they are in fact version exclusives, of course they are trade-able so all you need is another DS and another game in order to get the Challenge Mode, as well as Assist Mode if you want the games easier. 

Looks like I'll play Black 2 first, then after I beat Iris I'll send over the Challenge Mode to White 2 and get more of the challenge. Odd that I'll be playing my main game second, but it must be done.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Jun 27, 2012)

You can actually get Gigalith in a trade. Finally for years of playing pokemon without friends or wifi I can get one of the cool only trades pokemon.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 27, 2012)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> Better explanation on Challenge and Assist Modes has been made:
> 
> 
> Apparently they are in fact version exclusives, of course they are trade-able so all you need is another DS and another game in order to get the Challenge Mode, as well as Assist Mode if you want the games easier.
> ...



I'm gonna play through Japanese Black 2 and send over Challenge Mode to my English White 2, which will be my "main" game. 

And yes, I can do that, because you can use wireless and Wi-Fi features with flash carts.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 27, 2012)

looks like i will buy black2 then..fuck reshiram, challenge mode is just too good to pass on.. 




Pesky Bug said:


> Holy shit, dose medals... Gonna be one hell of a fucking hassle.
> 
> And according to Bulbapedia. You can catch Riolu in the very fucking beginning, at level 5.
> My pants. I have jizzed in them. Now if only I were able to play...



holy shit


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Jun 28, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I'm gonna play through Japanese Black 2 and send over Challenge Mode to my English White 2, which will be my "main" game.
> 
> And yes, I can do that, because you can use wireless and Wi-Fi features with flash carts.



What about Infrared? As I believe that's what is used to send the stuff over. 



Khris said:


> looks like i will buy black2 then..fuck reshiram, challenge mode is just too good to pass on..



Keep in mind you can probably get either game and still do Challenge Mode, you just need someone to send it to you. I believe it's only sentable via Infrared though, so Wi-Fi I believe is out of the question, so if you know someone who plays Pokemon or you got two DS systems you can always just buy both games.


I wonder if you can send one Black 2 game's Challenge Mode to a second Black 2 game, it should work that way as well.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jun 28, 2012)

This game.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 28, 2012)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> What about Infrared? As I believe that's what is used to send the stuff over.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sadly, no one i know plays Pokemon.. but i was thinking i will buy original black for reshiram and then send it to my white2(since i am buying a 3ds anyways).. i guess its just better to buy both BW2 at the same time..


----------



## Scizor (Jun 28, 2012)

Those medals 

Dat challenge mode 

This game is looking better and better. =D


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Jun 28, 2012)

Just look at these teams:


EDIT:


> Various Pok?mon Black 2 & White 2 localisation details have been announced. First, it is out in the US on October 7th and Europe on October 12th
> Pok?Wood is to be called Pok?Star Studios
> Shizui's US name is Marlon



It should be out in Canada on the same day as US right? If so then I guess I can live with that, better then late October, or November...or even December. At less this slightly makes the wait more bearable...very slightly.

Why did they change PokeWood...I don't know if PokeStar Studios is meant to reference anything or not, PokeWood made so much more sense, especially since Unova is based on New York, might as well use HollyWood(Even if it isn't in New York).

Shizui is Marlon? Not sure about that, where's the pun(Probably will be obvious once it's pointed out).


----------



## Bioness (Jun 28, 2012)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> Just look at these teams:


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Jun 28, 2012)

wow those teams are amazing.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 28, 2012)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> What about Infrared? As I believe that's what is used to send the stuff over.



Yup, that works too. All the features work when playing on a flash cart.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 28, 2012)

Those teams look amazing.

And October 12 is alright


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jun 28, 2012)

So Pok?Wood is now Pok?Star Studios? I have to admit, I prefer that over Pok?Wood...



Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> Just look at these teams:


Damn. 

And Red's team. pek


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jun 28, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]QqVU5j_yvnw[/YOUTUBE]

Noo! According to this trailer, Hyu's default name is Hugh, that's a disgraceful name!  


Oh, and that voice-over is horrendous.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Jun 28, 2012)

6 on 6 equal lvl battles in a facility

my body is ready


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 28, 2012)

i am good with October.. Pokemon for me takes priority anyways.. so any month would have been ok.. Resident Evil can wait 

damn, brock, blaine, giovanni, bugsy, and lance have badass teams..

red's gonna be a bitch to deal with again i see


Flannery looking


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jun 28, 2012)

I saw the dragon leaders and gulped.

Then saw Champion Lance.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 28, 2012)

There I was, about to take the second Gym Leader on, and I went exploring. What do I stumble upon? A Level 12 Rash Growlithe. I _love_ Growlithe, s'my favourite after Arcanine. Which I'm totally going to have once I find a Fire Stone.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 28, 2012)

Red is scarier.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 28, 2012)

i have a feeling red's gonna rape my ass a few times before i beat him


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Jun 28, 2012)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> 6 on 6 equal lvl battles in a facility
> 
> my body is ready



They aren't 6 vs 6 I believe, only 3 vs 3 and 4 vs 4 for Double Battles. They simply select three/four random Pokemon, making it harder to counter them as you wont know for sure which three/four Pokemon you'll be facing, you also wont be sure which three trainers you'll be facing either so it's still all the challenging.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jun 28, 2012)

I'm more afraid of Lance with all those psuedo legends. Hydreigon probably could take Red's team.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 28, 2012)

Velocity said:


> There I was, about to take the second Gym Leader on, and I went exploring. What do I stumble upon? A Level 12 Rash Growlithe. I _love_ Growlithe, s'my favourite after Arcanine. Which I'm totally going to have once I find a Fire Stone.



I really need to start the game sometime soon, I'm gonna love having a Riolu as my starter instead of the "proper" starters.


----------



## Big Mom (Jun 28, 2012)

Whitney's Miltank doesn't even have Rollout?! 


-Clair (I always loved her). Dat Dragonite, Salamance, and Garchomp, all with Earthquake, are going to be hard to take down. Not to mention Dragonite has ExtremeSpeed, Outrage, and Draco Meteor. Salamance also has Draco Meteor and Outrage, and Garchomp has Swords Dance!!!!! Then her Altaria looks hard to take down, with Cotton Guard, Toxic, and Double Team. Oh and Druddigon, has Rocky Helmet on top of Shark Skin or whatever, which means hit him with a physical attack and suffer major concequences. 

-Norman's Slaking looks difficult with Hammer Arm, Night Slash, Earthquake, and Giga Impact. Yikes. Though the rest of his team sucks so it's all good!

-Blue looks kind of difficult due to his range of types, from grass to rock to water, to fire, to fighting, to psychic. 

-Lance looks like he can beat anybody. Dragonite with ExtremeSpeed, Elemental Punches, and Draco Meteor. Salamance with Earthquake, Stone Edge, Dragon Claw, and Crunch. and Hydreigon with Draco Meteor, Fire Blast, Earth Power, and Dark Pulse. Yikes! And then the rest of his team is no slouch either.

-Cynthia and her Garchomp... Outrage, Earthquake, Stone Edge, Sword's Dance... yikes. If you don't OHKO or THKO it you are in trouble.

-Alder's Volcarona with Quiver Dance, Heat Wave, Bug Buzz, and Psychic. Yikes.

-And then there is Red. Same problem as blue except his pokemon seem stronger. The Three Starters, Pikachu, Snorlax, and Lapris. 


Overall, the strongest teams in order from looks are:

-Lance
-Clair
-Red
-Blue
-Cynthia
-Adler
-Norman



I like that they kept Red and Blue's teams with Generation 1 Pokemon. I also like seeing the leaders using starters (and I saw some Rotom forms...). Didn't like that they changed some teams, and they ruined Steven's team (he is a steal type pokemon user, and he is only using 2 steel types?! WTF?!) and Whitneys...


Oh and I thought they were changing Virbank? 

And it is YOU-NOVA not whatever you said.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 28, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I really need to start the game sometime soon, I'm gonna love having a Riolu as my starter instead of the "proper" starters.



I know! I was surprised at how early you could pick up Riolu. Maybe I'll train mine eventually but, right now, I'm in the mood to solo the remaining seven Gym Leaders with just Growlithe (Arcanine once I find a Fire Stone and he's Level 45).


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Jun 28, 2012)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Didn't like that they changed some teams, and they ruined Steven's team (he is a steal type pokemon user, and he is only using 2 steel types?! WTF?!)



Steven is using three Steel types, which has always been the case, so they are essentially sticking to what they did with him before.


----------



## Big Mom (Jun 28, 2012)

I still don't like it.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Jun 28, 2012)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> I still don't like it.



But they didn't ruin his team if it's the same format as his other teams. Besides, all the more challenge.


----------



## Millefeuille (Jun 28, 2012)

Looks awesome can't w8 till it gets translated!


----------



## Stunna (Jun 28, 2012)

As long as certain trainers have certain Pokemon, I don't care what the rest of their lineup is.

Red has to have Pikachu, Steven has to have Metagross, Lance has to have Dragonite, Brock has to have Onix, etc.


----------



## Big Mom (Jun 28, 2012)

I didn't like the other pokemon they gave him though


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jun 28, 2012)

Why y'all shitting your pants at Reds team. That mofo can be defeated easily

Lance though.....he is the closest thing to haxx, aside from using ubers. Better make sure every PKMN on your team knows Ice Beam 



Also Brock with Tyranitar 
This mofo keeps getting Wins


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 28, 2012)

check the move set bro


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jun 28, 2012)

Khris said:


> check the move set bro



Still seeing Lance as the real threat


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jun 28, 2012)

hitokugutsu said:


> Why y'all shitting your pants at Reds team. That mofo can be defeated easily
> 
> Lance though.....he is the closest thing to haxx, aside from using ubers. Better make sure every PKMN on your team knows Ice Beam
> 
> ...



Imagine if he also had Garchomp


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Jun 28, 2012)

Looks like they have some more potential teams, although doesn't seem to be the case for the Champions unfortunately. Doesn't seem like anything too major for the most part, just a few changes for most, moveset changes and item changes.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jun 28, 2012)

Khris said:


> sadly, no one i know plays Pokemon..


Find new friends.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 29, 2012)

Where's Blue's Pidgeot 

I always thought of Pidgeot as one of Blue's signature Pok?mon.
I guess I was wrong, lol.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 29, 2012)

He should have Pidgeot instead of Aerodactyl.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 29, 2012)

Stunna said:


> He should have Pidgeot instead of Aerodactyl.



Yeah, or instead of Machamp imo.
But this is just a minor detail.

This game


----------



## Stunna (Jun 29, 2012)

Machamp's a welcome addition. Reminiscent of his manga party.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 29, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Machamp's a welcome addition. Reminiscent of his manga party.



Point taken, but I still wouldn't mind to see him be replaced by Pidgeot.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jun 29, 2012)

I expected a Blastoise actually.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 29, 2012)

Bahahaha! The only way anyone has any chance against Red is if he drops thirty levels off his Pok?mon! Bwahahaha!


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jun 29, 2012)

Whoa whoa whoa, Red is confirmed?!


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Jun 29, 2012)

Vino said:


> Whoa whoa whoa, Red is confirmed?!



Yes, yes he is.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lj1a-7ZsuFs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jun 29, 2012)

HOLY SHIT DID RED JUST TALK WHEN HE LOST?!

Also, I call bullshit that he lost, his pokemons should have been lv.80 or above, but eh, I guess it's the level of the towers.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 29, 2012)

Vino said:


> HOLY SHIT DID RED JUST TALK WHEN HE LOST?!
> 
> Also, I call bullshit that he lost, his pokemons should have been lv.80 or above, but eh, I guess it's the level of the towers.



Yeah, that's the way it is, all the levels are set at 50 I think. On the upside, everyone has competitive-oriented setups, so they're a lot tougher than fighting trainers that have a Gyarados with 4 Water moves or something like that. And they won't Tail Whip you four times in a row.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jun 29, 2012)

What did Red say when he lost?


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 29, 2012)

I have no idea, someone will translate it eventually. Was the text box chock full of Japanese or was it just a few symbols? I doubt he'll say much, he'll probably briefly congratulate you and have "......" on the end of the sentence or something.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jun 29, 2012)

Vino said:


> HOLY SHIT DID RED JUST TALK WHEN HE LOST?!


He didn't say anything. Those characters are his name. What the box said is:

Red ".....!!"


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 29, 2012)

Pesky Bug said:


> He didn't say anything. Those characters are his name. What the box said is:
> 
> Red ".....!!"



And everything is right with the world.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jun 29, 2012)

Well...shit.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 29, 2012)

Just got my fourth badge. My Level 31 Growlithe is serving me remarkably well.


----------



## vanhellsing (Jun 29, 2012)

Vino said:


> Whoa whoa whoa, Red is confirmed?!


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Jun 29, 2012)

Weather Team N would like to battle, do you accept this challenge?


EDIT: Apparently the AI is "tremendous" on N, and that's not on Challenge Mode.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 29, 2012)

yeah, those teams already look annoying.. This game is easily GOTY


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 29, 2012)

Epic N is epic.


----------



## Sunrider (Jun 29, 2012)

Can anyone explain to me what everyone finds so awesome about N? 

Don't get me wrong, this isn't a diss, I think he's an alright character (wants peace for the world and doesn't afraid of anything), but I never really put him in the "badass" category. He always seemed kind of... soft.


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 29, 2012)

N isn't the first person who wanted liberation for pokemon, just N's way didn't involve murdering all of humanity. I think people like him because he actually used a legendary and wasn't a completely evil dick, just misguided. He certainly isn't a badass.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 29, 2012)

Wow, look at Yellow go!


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 29, 2012)

lol manga Lance.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jun 29, 2012)

Le Petit Mort said:


> Can anyone explain to me what everyone finds so awesome about N?
> 
> Don't get me wrong, this isn't a diss, I think he's an alright character (wants peace for the world and doesn't afraid of anything), but I never really put him in the "badass" category. He always seemed kind of... soft.


I have the same thing, he's neutral to me, nothing special. 



Elesa on the other hand...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 29, 2012)

man.. maybe i should read the manga


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jun 29, 2012)

So does Black show up in this game? or he's dead?


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Jun 29, 2012)

Le Petit Mort said:


> Can anyone explain to me what everyone finds so awesome about N?
> 
> Don't get me wrong, this isn't a diss, I think he's an alright character (wants peace for the world and doesn't afraid of anything), but I never really put him in the "badass" category. He always seemed kind of... soft.



Not everyone finds him that awesome. He's just one of many characters that has a large fanbase, main reason probably because of his looks and overall personality and story.

But N can be badass still, I mean he uses a Legendary Pokemon, which no one has ever done before in the main story. And as we see of his Weather Teams, he's got a nice challenge waiting for us. 

Personally, I think he looks a little badass here:

*Spoiler*: __ 








Maybe not so much here:


Seemed kind of badass in the promo as well:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kBdp_dLEdqU[/YOUTUBE]

I don't think it's much on whether N is badass or not though, you can be awesome and not be a total badass, and N certainly has plenty of traits people could find awesome in their own ways.

I'm not all that crazy about N, but I think he's cool enough, we got to connect with him which hasn't happened with other villains before, I do like characters like him though, a villain but is still good at heart. 

But still, N's got some badass teams regardless of his own badassness, that's what really matters.



Vino said:


> So does Black show up in this game? or he's dead?



I believe it's mentioned the previous player character(It could be either of them, pretty sure it depends on your gender) is looking for N or something, but I don't believe we actually see them or anything, so they basically have no real part in the game at all.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Jun 29, 2012)

We've already had a shitstorm over whether N was badass or not. Please drop this shit.


----------



## Big Mom (Jun 29, 2012)

Volcarona is now a level 35?


----------



## Stunna (Jun 29, 2012)

Vino said:


> So does Black show up in this game? or he's dead?


Hilbert's got these two new sprites (I think they're new), so I'm sure he'll show up.



Is it just me, or is it a shame that they didn't take this World Tournament opportunity as a chance to let us battle protagonists from past generations besides Red? Like Gold, Brendan, and Lucas.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 29, 2012)

^^^yeah, i would have liked to battle gold.. just imagine what his team would be 

something like; Gyarados, Togekiss, Houndoom, Scizor, Meganium
, and either Espeon or Umbreon 



Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Volcarona is now a level 35?



yes.. i wonder if we get it early


----------



## Velocity (Jun 29, 2012)

I am officially a complete moron. I can't beat Clay with only Growlithe above the level of his Pok?mon - Bulldoze is a one hit kill and all three of his have it. I need to grind about ten levels to get my Servine around that level too and hope that she can solo.


----------



## Sunrider (Jun 29, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Is it just me, or is it a shame that they didn't take this World Tournament opportunity as a chance to let us battle protagonists from past generations besides Red? Like Gold, Brendan, and Lucas.


It seems like Red and Green are the only protagonist and antagonist that ever really got any post-gen attention. Even Green hasn't been heard from again, let alone characters form Gen 2 onwards.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jun 29, 2012)

Khris said:


> ^^^yeah, i would have liked to battle gold.. just imagine what his team would be
> 
> something like; Gyarados, Togekiss, Houndoom, Scizor, Meganium
> , and either Espeon or Umbreon
> ...




In the "official" art for Red & Blue/Green Games you can actually see 3 different characters




This would theoretically mean Red starter pkmn was a Bulbasaur 

I always assumed it was charizard


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 29, 2012)

red is not based off on the red from pokemon yellow? 

i mean why would he even have 3 starters in his team to begin with?


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jun 29, 2012)

Most likely Anime influences

If not for Ash and his worldwide influence, then perhaps we got to see Red, Blue and Green with their respective starters and a another team


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 29, 2012)

i hate ash


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jun 29, 2012)

hitokugutsu said:


> In the "official" art for Red & Blue/Green Games you can actually see 3 different characters
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And that's not all 



I think he has that team of his solely for the sake of representing a basic 1st Gen playthrough.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jun 30, 2012)

I'm not too sure, but didn't Red have a Gen2 pokemon in HG/SS?


----------



## Big Mom (Jun 30, 2012)

Green should have bulbasaur
Red should have charizard
Blue should have blastoise


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 30, 2012)

Malicious Friday said:


> I'm not too sure, but didn't Red have a Gen2 pokemon in HG/SS?



yes, Espeon..



Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Green should have bulbasaur
> Red should have charizard
> Blue should have blastoise



dude, Green and Blue are the same person..

the girl never even made it into the game..


----------



## Big Mom (Jun 30, 2012)

I thought the chick was Green?


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 30, 2012)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> I thought the chick was Green?



She's called Green in the English version of Pokemon Adventures. 
She's called Blue in the Japanese version.
She's called Leaf in the FireRed and LeafGreen games.

They just don't know what her name is.


----------



## Big Mom (Jun 30, 2012)

She needs to come forth and say what her name is


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 30, 2012)

I hope it's Yellow, just to further confuse the fanbase.


----------



## Big Mom (Jun 30, 2012)

Turquoise... Blue and Green


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 30, 2012)

.


----------



## Big Mom (Jun 30, 2012)

I think we are on to something


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 30, 2012)

actually she's called .. in pokemon firered/leafgreen..

but she doesn't exist in the original game


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 30, 2012)

Khris said:


> actually she's called .. in pokemon firered/leafgreen..
> 
> but she doesn't exist in the original game



That's what I said.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 30, 2012)




----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jun 30, 2012)

Ms. T said:


> She's called Green in the English version of Pokemon Adventures.
> She's called Blue in the Japanese version.
> She's called Leaf in the FireRed and LeafGreen games.
> 
> They just don't know what her name is.


Blue/Green has larger eyes than Leaf. 

And I don't think Green fits, so she's Blue to me. :ho


----------



## Sunrider (Jun 30, 2012)

They should have gone with _normal_ names immediately after gen 1. 

I mean, Red, Blue, and Green sound pretty decent for names, even Crystal (which they totally abandoned for Lyra) and Ruby are decent for girls. 

But Gold/Silver/Sapphire/Emerald/Diamond/Pearl/Platinum/Fire/Leaf are stripper names.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jun 30, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Hilbert's got these two new sprites (I think they're new), so I'm sure he'll show up.
> 
> 
> 
> Is it just me, or is it a shame that they didn't take this World Tournament opportunity as a chance to let us battle protagonists from past generations besides Red? Like Gold, Brendan, and Lucas.



Great, hopefully he's in.

It it a shame, I was expecting more, like what you said above, but alas, fighting Red is a good compromise.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 30, 2012)

Le Petit Mort said:


> It seems like Red and Green are the only protagonist and antagonist that ever really got any post-gen attention. Even Green hasn't been heard from again, let alone characters form Gen 2 onwards.


That's a freaking shame. They all saved the world, and Gold beat Red for crying out loud.

Oh, and I imagine their teams would be:

Gold - Typhlosion, Meganium, Feraligatr, Togekiss, Espeon, Ampharos

Brendan - Blaziken, Sceptile, Swampert, Gallade, Flygon, Manetric

Lucas - Torterra, Infernape, Empoleon, Staraptor, Gliscor, Luxray

Hilbert - Serperior, Emboar, Samurott, Braviary, Krookodile, Galvantula


----------



## Velocity (Jun 30, 2012)

So that's five Badges down and three to go. I also found a Fire Stone, so I can evolve Growlithe the second he hits Level 45.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 30, 2012)

GOD FUCK

can't find DS charger


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jun 30, 2012)

As much as I'm going to get this game, I'm not sure if I'm going to do more than just transfer my Poke parents over and wait for gen 6 where HOPEFULLY I'll get Focus Punch on Azumarill...

Gamefreak... You kinda failed me...


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jun 30, 2012)

Vino said:


> Great, hopefully he's in.
> 
> It it a shame, I was expecting more, like what you said above, but alas, fighting Red is a good compromise.



I think that sprite is just for multiplayer. Looks pretty boss though.



			
				Stunna said:
			
		

> Hilbert - Serperior, Emboar, Samurott, Braviary, Krookodile, Galvantula



But keep in mind, because of memory link, the old Unova Main character would appear as _your_ old file from Black or White as opposed to a preset character 

If the old character were to show up, like Red, that is 

..But that would also be weird. Like, If I bring my Samurott from Black to Black 2, and fight my old self..Time paradox


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 30, 2012)

Stunna said:


> That's a freaking shame. They all saved the world, and Gold beat Red for crying out loud.
> 
> Oh, and I imagine their teams would be:
> 
> ...





> All Male





> Brendan instead of the superior May.





> Lucas instead of the superior Dawn.



            .


----------



## Sunrider (Jun 30, 2012)

I thought the same thing, but let's not forget_, _young boys are still kind of the target demographic for much of the Pok?mon franchise.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 30, 2012)

Now Arcanine is ready - Thunder Fang, Extremespeed, Flare Blitz and Outrage.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 30, 2012)

Le Petit Mort said:


> I thought the same thing, but let's not forget_, _young boys are still kind of the target demographic for much of the Pok?mon franchise.



True, but you can't exclude the female market either. 

As far as adding May and Dawn, I suggested them specifically because they get so much more fanart than their male counterparts.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 30, 2012)

Because said target boys get horny.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 30, 2012)

why not have the former females protagonists battle against if you choose a female protagonists.. and males show up if you choose male..


----------



## Sunrider (Jun 30, 2012)

Ms. T said:


> True, but you can't exclude the female market either.
> 
> As far as adding May and Dawn, I suggested them specifically because they get so much more fanart than their male counterparts.


They didn't exclude the female market, evidenced by every game since gen 2 having had a female protagonist, pageants (since gen 3), and a steady upswing in "cutesy" Pok?mon. 

But, the male focus is the reason we don't see Blue, Crystal/Lyra, May, Dawn, and the Gen 5 female making reappearances outside of the anime.


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 30, 2012)

Le Petit Mort said:


> But, the male focus is the reason we don't see Blue, Crystal/Lyra, May, Dawn, and the Gen 5 female making reappearances outside of the anime.


 
Sucks that Yellow will never make a appearance in games. Could you imagine fighting against her? "Pokemon Trainer Yellow useed healing touch; HP, PP, Status elements and fainted pokemon are all restored"


----------



## Stunna (Jun 30, 2012)

Le Petit Mort said:


> But, the male focus is the reason we don't see Blue, Crystal/Lyra, May, Dawn, and the Gen 5 female making reappearances outside of the anime.


We don't see the males either.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 1, 2012)

hey Velocity, how early can you catch Volcarona?


----------



## Scizor (Jul 1, 2012)

> *In The Games Department*
> Pok?mon - Genesect Reveal?
> 
> _Following on from a leak of the salesheet for one of the guides last month, a person who went to the preview screening of the upcoming movie; Kyurem VS The Sacred Swordsman Keldeo claims that after the movie, a trailer for next year's movie aired, showcasing Genesect and stating the movie will air in 2013. We currently don't have any confirmation of this but it does match up information we have. We'll bring more as it comes_



*Source:* 

?

Also:


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jul 1, 2012)

Yesterday my cousins came over, so I said "Fuck studies", took their DS and finally started Black 2 on my R4, unfortunately I didn't have much time to play but I did catch a Mareep.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 1, 2012)

man oh man, i can't wait for challenge mode


----------



## Velocity (Jul 1, 2012)

Khris said:


> hey Velocity, how early can you catch Volcarona?



Quite early. Once you've got the Strength HM and beaten the first Pok?mon World Tournament, there's a cave tunnel that connects the PWT to Castelia. In the middle of that tunnel is an off-shoot that heads into the lower levels of Relic Castle. That's where Volcarona is.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 1, 2012)

English Translation Progress (current patch is v1.6):

    Items: 98%
    Pok?mon: 100%
    Abilities: 100%
    Trainers: 100%
    Moves: 100%
    Options: 38%
    Character dialogue: 22%
    Graphics: maybe 5% ?


They're getting it translated pretty quickly.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 1, 2012)

Yes, it will work, as long as the ROM keeps the same file name as your .sav file. So, if your .sav file is named "Pokemon Black 2.sav", the ROM needs to be named "Pokemon Black 2.nds"


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jul 1, 2012)

Okay, thanks. :33


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 1, 2012)

No problem, amigo. 


I really should get around to starting Black 2, but Pokemon Conquest and Persona 3: FES have been keeping me from it.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 1, 2012)

Is there a ROM for Conquest out?


----------



## Velocity (Jul 1, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> They're getting it translated pretty quickly.



It's not exactly hard considerin' most of the game is identical to Black and White.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 1, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Is there a ROM for Conquest out?



Yes there is, I've been using it for the past couple days.



Velocity said:


> It's not exactly hard considerin' most of the game is identical to Black and White.



Well, the hardest part of translating it is the dialogue, because almost all of that is new. The abilities, Pokemon names, move names, items and stuff like that is very easy because it's all been translated before.


----------



## Velocity (Jul 1, 2012)

That final Gym Leader is a git. I'd take him so freakin' easily if it weren't for his Carracosta. 

If I were the sensible sort, I would be grinding as many levels as possible with Servine... Get her to Level 50 and she'd waltz through the whole Gym... But that would mean Arcanine won't have solo'd seven of the eight Gyms.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 1, 2012)

Velocity, you didn't answer my question


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 1, 2012)

GENESECT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 1, 2012)

Velocity said:


> That final Gym Leader is a git. I'd take him so freakin' easily if it weren't for his Carracosta.



I wish he had a lighter skin color. You wouldn't know he was white if it wasn't for the tan line above his shorts.


----------



## Velocity (Jul 1, 2012)

Khris said:


> Velocity, you didn't answer my question





Velocity said:


> Quite early. Once you've got the Strength HM and beaten the first Pok?mon World Tournament, there's a cave tunnel that connects the PWT to Castelia. In the middle of that tunnel is an off-shoot that heads into the lower levels of Relic Castle. That's where Volcarona is.



I totally did.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 1, 2012)

Velocity said:


> I totally did.



well, its good to look like a fool from time to time  

thanx, liked the answer as well


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 1, 2012)

Really Velocity? This post you delete but others you...


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 1, 2012)

Level 35 Volcarona sounds awesome. 

Can't you also get a level 25 Braviary in the desert on a certain day?


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Jul 1, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I wish he had a lighter skin color. You wouldn't know he was white if it wasn't for the tan line above his shorts.



WWWWWWWAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!!!!!????? First time I'm hearing of this...well not really, I however wasn't aware of it right away, although it only took me a few days to notice the tan lines I believe, can only imagine what it's like down below.




Death-kun said:


> Level 35 Volcarona sounds awesome.
> 
> Can't you also get a level 25 Braviary in the desert on a certain day?



Yah, as well as Mandibuzz, version exclusives though. Oh and they have their Hidden Abilities.


----------



## Velocity (Jul 1, 2012)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Really Velocity? This post you delete but others you...



Who the hell spams a thread _while a moderator is posting in it?_ I mean, really now...


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 1, 2012)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> WWWWWWWAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!!!!!????? First time I'm hearing of this...well not really, I however wasn't aware of it right away, although it only took me a few days to notice the tan lines I believe, can only imagine what it's like down below.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



To be honest, they should've just made him black and called it a day. I don't think I've ever seen a real surfer look so tan that they look black. 

And that's pretty awesome.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jul 1, 2012)

But his feet are white!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 1, 2012)

gonna style with my Volcarona like never before


----------



## Scizor (Jul 1, 2012)

Khris said:


> gonna style with my Volcarona like never before



So will I. Volcarona's one of my favorite gen 5 Pok?mon.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 1, 2012)

I'm totally wondering what my team should be in Black 2. All I know is that I'm not using an official starter. 

I think I'll want a Lucario and probably a Vaporeon, since you can find Riolu and Eevee very early on.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 1, 2012)

i want this guy 



Lance better prepare his anus :ho

when do i get a Zorua?

i don't think i'll get a Hydreigon this time.. since i'll want a zoroark for playing the main story since i missed out on him..


----------



## Stunna (Jul 1, 2012)

Slowpoke moment: You can choose a starter besides Snivy, Tepig, and Oshawott?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 1, 2012)

.. that would be awesome though..


----------



## Stunna (Jul 1, 2012)

Oh... A lot of posts in this thread are confusing me as of late, but I don't wanna look like a Slowpoke. You could say I took a hiatus from BW2 updates for awhile.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 1, 2012)

i can understand where death is coming from though.. as soon as i fully evolved my tepig i never used it..


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Jul 1, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I'm totally wondering what my team should be in Black 2. All I know is that I'm not using an official starter.
> 
> I think I'll want a Lucario and probably a Vaporeon, since you can find Riolu and Eevee very early on.



Im going to rotate for the first time. Try to use 10 different pokemon for the game.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 1, 2012)

Too much grinding lol


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 1, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Slowpoke moment: You can choose a starter besides Snivy, Tepig, and Oshawott?



Nah, what we're actually saying is that we're abandoning our official starters and making our own "starter" Pokemon, since a lot of us generally aren't too fond of the Gen V starters.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Jul 1, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Too much grinding lol



Not if you have the luckey egg. Also using type advantages and using every pokemon I plan on using at well timed time.

Question: Can you get Vulpix during the story?

After many years I have recently discovered a strange attraction to Ninetails


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 1, 2012)

i wish Flareon wasn't shit..


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 1, 2012)

Flareon will always be shit.  He looks cool, but it isn't very good in regards to moves.

My favorite Eeveelutions are Vaporeon and Umbreon.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 1, 2012)

Umbreon every day.


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 1, 2012)

My Team will be this:


-Genesect (when released) until then replaced by Scizor
-Volcarona
-Heracross
-Yanmega
-Shuckle
-Armaldo

Genesect/Scizor for physical attacker and when up against poison and rock types
Volcarona for special attacker and for when up against other bug types or steel types
Heracross for physical as well as for when up against steel types
Yanmega for its high stats and when up against fighting types
Shuckle for stalling
Armaldo for when up against flying, poison, and fire types


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 1, 2012)

mine is Glaceon, Espeon is a close second though.. 

so far I want(story team):-

Zoroark
Glaceon
Volcarona
Haxorus(Outrage Rapage )
Archeops


----------



## Scizor (Jul 1, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Flareon will always be shit.  He looks cool, but it isn't very good in regards to moves.
> 
> My favorite Eeveelutions are Vaporeon and Umbreon.



My favorite Eeveelutions are Umbreon and Leafeon.

And Jolteon and Espion.


----------



## Bergelmir (Jul 1, 2012)

Man, the Champion theme music kinda sucks. Its so... cutesy. There's no badass feeling to it at all.

*sigh*

Welp, time to go get my butt whooped at the World Tournament.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jul 1, 2012)

My story team:

Emboar (Emby)

Lucario (Lucas)

Glaceon (Glassy Ice) (if it could hold that many)

Reuniclus (Redonculus)

Azumarill (Azabeth)

Crobat (Croan)

Team may change upon gameplay.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 2, 2012)

i am so bad at coming up with nicknames 

only good one i came up with was "Inferape" for Infernape... only to figure out it actually sucks


----------



## Stunna (Jul 2, 2012)

S'why I don't nickname.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 2, 2012)

yeah.. but i see some pokemons with awesome nicknames and makes me i wish i can do that


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jul 2, 2012)

Stunna said:


> S'why I don't nickname.



I can't let anything go without a nickname.

Half the time I just type something in. Which is why I get nicknames like "Reila" "Jolk" "Werif"

Is not hard.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jul 2, 2012)

THIS. When I get the english game, that is 

Might get more & rotate like I did in Black.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 2, 2012)

ok did a little research.. this works fine for me for the story team.. 

Volcarona 
Hydreigon 
Glaceon 
Archeops 
Ferrothorn 
Seismitoad


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jul 2, 2012)

Hydro Spiral said:


> THIS. When I get the english game, that is
> 
> Might get more & rotate like I did in Black.


What did you use?


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Jul 2, 2012)

Khris said:


> i want this guy
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Keep in mind that you can't get Glaceon during the main story, only post game, as the Ice Rock can't be access until post game, at less I'm pretty sure of that. Same goes for Leafeon. You can trade them though.

I believe you get Zorua in Driftveil City, Level 25 I believe. 



Death-kun said:


> Nah, what we're actually saying is that we're abandoning our official starters and making our own "starter" Pokemon, since a lot of us generally aren't too fond of the Gen V starters.



While I have no issues with the Generation 5 starters myself, I do wish I could use a different Pokemon to start out with, only because I used all three like...so many times during my many playthroughs of White. But with move tutors it may be alright, gives me a little more out of them. 

I plan to have one of my playthroughs be a Dog based one though, so...one of these starters better start barking or else they'll get the boot after I defeat Cheren(When you can start trading). 



Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> Question: Can you get Vulpix during the story?



Yes, but it's got fairly late. You can get it at level 34 or 37(Double Grass) if I'm not mistaken.

It's also a Hidden Hollow Pokemon, so it can have it's Hidden Ability if you find it in the Hidden Hollow. 



Stunna said:


> S'why I don't nickname.



You may want to nickname one Pokemon, as one of the Medals you get needs you to nickname a Pokemon.

...Call Patrat "Bob" or something.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 2, 2012)

When I was on the island Rhodos (Greece), I was playing Pok?mon red and I nicknamed my Gyarados: Gyarhodos.

I like puns and other fitting nicknames.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jul 2, 2012)

Khris said:


> i am so bad at coming up with nicknames
> 
> only good one i came up with was "Inferape" for Infernape... only to figure out it actually sucks



Nicknaming them is the best part!

Trying to squeeze bad puns into the 10 character space is awesome!


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jul 2, 2012)

I used to never name them, now I sometimes do it, I never nickname my main team though. 

But on second(Third/etc.) runs of games, I play for fun and give them nicknames. Not that I'm good at making them up though.

I named my Pidgey on Blue Pussay, and ended up liking it because when I once fought against a Zubat, it used Leech Seed and it said, "Sucked health from Pussay!". I laughed.

Oh I'm such a child.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 2, 2012)

I think the best nickname I ever came up with was Metabyte the Metagross.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jul 2, 2012)

I've only ever nicknamed Infernape as King.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 2, 2012)

Blazing CobaltX said:


> I used to never name them, now I sometimes do it, I never nickname my main team though.
> 
> But on second(Third/etc.) runs of games, I play for fun and give them nicknames. Not that I'm good at making them up though.
> 
> ...



"Penis used harden!"


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 2, 2012)

Rival DOUCHE sent out Squirtle!


----------



## Scizor (Jul 2, 2012)

"Your mom used acid!"


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 2, 2012)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> Keep in mind that you can't get Glaceon during the main story, only post game, as the Ice Rock can't be access until post game, at less I'm pretty sure of that. Same goes for Leafeon. You can trade them though.
> 
> I believe you get Zorua in Driftveil City, Level 25 I believe.



oh crap.. i guess i will get a temp ice pokemon then


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Jul 2, 2012)

If anyone is interested in the amount of Hidden Ability Pokemon we can get in-game(Not through Dream World or Dream Radar):



At the top of the page:


At the bottom of the page:


At the bottom of the page:


Woobat and Darmanitan:


I believe that's all of them, so we have a lot of them this time around in-game.


----------



## Sunrider (Jul 2, 2012)

Most nicknaming I'll do is renaming my Mewtwo to "Mew2."

Seriously, not particularly a nicknamer. I do like to see what other people come up with, though.


----------



## The Jeffrey (Jul 2, 2012)

Nicknaming pokemon is fun even though I suck at it. I remember once naming a Beedrill 'NeedleDick' just for the hell of it.


----------



## Velocity (Jul 2, 2012)

Oh _wow_...


*Spoiler*: __ 



There I am chasing the bad guy, only to then see him order Kyurem to kill me. True enough, giant spikes of ice encircle me and almost impale me...

But then motherfuckin' N shows up, riding on the back of Reshiram, and blasts the ice out of the way.




So badass!


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 2, 2012)

I'm gonna start Black 2 tonight.


----------



## Bioness (Jul 2, 2012)

I personally never nickname my Pokemon, too much hassle and since I usually keep large amounts of the same Pokemon it would just get confusion.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 2, 2012)

Velocity said:


> Oh _wow_...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Holy Crap


----------



## Stunna (Jul 2, 2012)

I'mma pretend I didn't read that.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 2, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 




who's the person that said that N wasn't badass again?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 2, 2012)

That    too.


----------



## Sunrider (Jul 2, 2012)

Velocity said:


> Oh _wow_...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


I take back everything I said about N.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 2, 2012)

N Forgives all


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Jul 2, 2012)

Has anyone noticed how black2>>>>>>>>>>>>white2?

I mean I did want to try using Reshiram for once, but black2's superiority can't be denied in my eyes. Does white 2 have anything over black2?


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 2, 2012)

What feets does black 2 have over white 2?


----------



## AngryBadger (Jul 2, 2012)

Black 2 has the challenge mode key, while White 2 has the Assist mode key. Dammit, Gamefreak HAD to make those features version exclusive.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 2, 2012)

challenge mode


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 2, 2012)

The way I understand it, they have to send out the keys before you can use them, which wouldn't matter if you are black2 or white 2.

Also whats stopping white2 from simply activating challenge mode from the beginning like everyone else will with a AR.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jul 2, 2012)

God dammit GameFreak, why the hell did you have to do that to me? I'm getting White 2!! What does Assist mode do? It better be good


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Jul 2, 2012)

Xiammes said:


> What feets does black 2 have over white 2?



Heracross>pinsir
Latios>women version


I may stand corrected however Route 4 in white 2 is a desert town, a desert fucking town.

Has anyone cleared up if shiny gible and shiny dratini are exclusives?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 2, 2012)

Malicious Friday said:


> God dammit GameFreak, why the hell did you have to do that to me? I'm getting White 2!! What does Assist mode do? It better be good



its basically easy-mode.. pretty worthless IMO...


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jul 3, 2012)

That's...just....stupid. Why couldn't they just put Challenge Mode on both? What was so hard about that?


----------



## Sunrider (Jul 3, 2012)

What I wonder is why they thought anyone would want Assist Mode. 

The game by itself, if it's just like B/W, can't be that difficult. Hell, even if it's a step up in challenge from B/W, _still_ can't be that difficult.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 3, 2012)

lol yeah.. Challenge Mode as basic as it is, is like the best feature in any pokemon game ever.. just because of how easy the story mode is.. and i really can't be bothered with competitive play.. so challenge mode is perfect..


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jul 3, 2012)

AngryBadger said:


> Black 2 has the challenge mode key, while White 2 has the Assist mode key. Dammit, Gamefreak HAD to make those features version exclusive.


Such a trollers.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Jul 3, 2012)

Xiammes said:


> The way I understand it, they have to send out the keys before you can use them, which wouldn't matter if you are black2 or white 2.
> 
> Also whats stopping white2 from simply activating challenge mode from the beginning like everyone else will with a AR.



Who has to send out the keys? You get them and can use them after you beat Iris the first time, and the keys are version exclusive, so it kind of does matter. They can be traded though so people can use them, it's via Infrared though.

I don't know, I doubt everyone has that option though.



AngryBadger said:


> Black 2 has the challenge mode key, while White 2 has the Assist mode key. Dammit, Gamefreak HAD to make those features version exclusive.


They are tradeable though, which if you want to experience Challenge Mode to the fullest, you'll have to trade it. 



Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> Has anyone cleared up if shiny gible and shiny dratini are exclusives?



I believe they are. 



Malicious Friday said:


> That's...just....stupid. Why couldn't they just put Challenge Mode on both? What was so hard about that?



There's always an easy mode with your hard mode...always...well maybe not always, but every game I've played had easy and hard mode. 



Le Petit Mort said:


> What I wonder is why they thought anyone would want Assist Mode.
> 
> The game by itself, if it's just like B/W, can't be that difficult. Hell, even if it's a step up in challenge from B/W, _still_ can't be that difficult.



Well there are littles kids playing this game for the first time most likely. I don't know about anyone else but when I first started playing Pokemon I knew shit all nothing, didn't go over too well while playing the games, and Assist Mode would probably have helped. 

It's obvious they didn't put it in for those who've been playing forever and know how to play Pokemon, it's for those who simply are more new and less experience. 

Game difficult is different for everyone.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 3, 2012)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> They are tradeable though, which if you want to experience Challenge Mode to the fullest, you'll have to trade it.



please explain?


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Jul 3, 2012)

Khris said:


> please explain?



Basically, Black 2 can trade it to White 2 and I assume another Black 2 at any point in the game(Even at the very beginning). Just need to trade via Infrared.

Everyone gets boost in power, AI, Gym Leaders and Elite Four get a little team change as well.




So all you really need is, a Black 2 game that has the Challenge Mode, another game, and two consoles, as well as us Infrared.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 3, 2012)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> Basically, Black 2 can trade it to White 2 and I assume another Black 2 at any point in the game(Even at the very beginning). Just need to trade via Infrared.
> 
> Everyone gets boost in power, AI, Gym Leaders and Elite Four get a little team change as well.
> 
> ...



thats what i thought.. but the "experience Challenge Mode to the fullest" line confused me.. shouldn't Black2 alone be enough to experience challenge mode? I was thinking of buying that first, wait a couple of months and buy White2 later..


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Jul 3, 2012)

Khris said:


> thats what i thought.. but the "experience Challenge Mode to the fullest" line confused me.. shouldn't Black2 alone be enough to experience challenge mode? I was thinking of buying that first, wait a couple of months and buy White2 later..



When I say "experience Challenge Mode to the fullest" I mean to use it from the start, having everything get their update. 

Black 2 alone wouldn't give you the full experience as you get it after beating Iris, at that point you missed out on all the updates prior to beating her. And you can't just restart the game or anything like that, if you do then Challenge Mode gets deleted.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 3, 2012)

I've got no problem with Challenge and Assist Mode being version exclusive. I'm still going to be able to play English White 2 in Challenge Mode right from the start, so it doesn't matter to me. 


Also:

English Translation Progress (current patch is v1.7):

    Items: 100%
    Pok?mon: 100%
    Abilities: 100%
    Trainers: 100%
    Moves: 100%
    Text: 53%
    Graphics: maybe 10% ?


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 3, 2012)

What exactly is the challenge mode?


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jul 3, 2012)

Swarmy said:


> What exactly is the challenge mode?


It's a mode that makes the game more challenging.


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 3, 2012)

Pesky Bug said:


> It's a mode that makes the game more challenging.



How exactly?


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jul 3, 2012)

Swarmy said:


> How exactly?


By upping the challenge. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Gym leaders and E4 get an extra Pokemon, the movesets of their other Poke get changed, they hold (more) items and the AI apparently is better, too. Think someone said about Pokemon being slighly higher level than normal, too.


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 3, 2012)

I see


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jul 3, 2012)

Khris said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I did, what are you gonna do about it?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 3, 2012)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> When I say "experience Challenge Mode to the fullest" I mean to use it from the start, having everything get their update.
> 
> Black 2 alone wouldn't give you the full experience as you get it after beating Iris, at that point you missed out on all the updates prior to beating her. And you can't just restart the game or anything like that, if you do then Challenge Mode gets deleted.



I see.. guess i will buy white2 first then lol...


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Jul 3, 2012)

Khris said:


> I see.. guess i will buy white2 first then lol...



Black 2 probably should be gotten and played first though, if you want to play White 2 on Challenge Mode from the start.


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Jul 3, 2012)

Do you HAVE to catch Cobalion,Virizion,Terrakion or can you just kill them?


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jul 3, 2012)

I don't think that'll be necessary.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 3, 2012)

Why would you want to kill them?


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Jul 3, 2012)

Kazekage Gaara said:


> Do you HAVE to catch Cobalion,Virizion,Terrakion or can you just kill them?



You can't kill them...you can make them faint though I believe, they'll come back Level 65 from what I heard.

I do believe you've never needed to catch a Legendary before those, bar Reshiram/Zekrom, which still could have been not caught had your PC boxes all been filled, in Black 2/White 2 I believe you have no obligation to catch any Legendary again, in fact, you can't even get Kyurem the first time you battle it.


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Jul 3, 2012)

I see, but i meant faint not kill them lol... Thanks.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 3, 2012)

Vino said:


> I did, what are you gonna do about it?



such ignorance 



Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> Black 2 probably should be gotten and played first though, if you want to play White 2 on Challenge Mode from the start.



mindfucked


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Jul 3, 2012)

Not just Gigalith, but you can get Alakazam from an in-game trade.

oh lawd

This game truly loves me

inb4 scizor please


----------



## Scizor (Jul 4, 2012)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> Not just Gigalith, but you can get Alakazam from an in-game trade.
> 
> oh lawd
> 
> ...



Yeah, an in-game Scizor (Scyther + Metal Coat trade) _would_ be the best thing ever.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Jul 4, 2012)

Scizor said:


> Yeah, an in-game Scizor (Scyther + Metal Coat trade) _would_ be the best thing ever.



No man, they literally just trade a Gigalith and Alakazam.

No bullshit like that cunt in D/P/P that trades you a Haunter holding an everstone, that bitch.


----------



## vanhellsing (Jul 4, 2012)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> Not just Gigalith, but you can get Alakazam from an in-game trade.
> 
> oh lawd
> 
> ...




game of the year


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Jul 4, 2012)

Your encounters with Team Plasma throughout the games:


EDIT: There are some other encounters post game as well.


----------



## Millefeuille (Jul 4, 2012)

This keeps sounding better and better!
English patch where are you?


----------



## Velocity (Jul 4, 2012)

I'm so badass, I caught Reshiram with a Dive Ball. I also caught Kyurem with an Ultra Ball, so bwahahahaha! I might waste my Master Ball on something stupid, like a Rattata.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 4, 2012)

The true way to do things is to catch everything with a normal Pokeball. 

I'm anal about that.


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Jul 4, 2012)

Nooo, i really want that shining charm item to boost the chances of a shiny Pokemon, but there is no way i can get all National Pokedex Pokemons, and there is no cheat to make the pokedex full..


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Jul 4, 2012)

Kazekage Gaara said:


> Nooo, i really want that shining charm item to boost the chances of a shiny Pokemon, but there is no way i can get all National Pokedex Pokemons, and there is no cheat to make the pokedex full..



Keep in mind that Event Pokemon(Well Event Legendary Pokemon, don't think any other besides them are Event only) don't count apparently, so:
Mew
Celebi
Jirachi
Deoxys
Phione
Manaphy
Darkrai
Shaymin
Arceus
Victini
Keldeo
Meloetta
Genesect

Don't need to be gotten. If that makes it any better, because assuming you have most of the games since Generation 3 and access to two consoles you should be able to get all Pokemon bar the Event Legendary Pokemon.

For me, I've concluded that I would only need Palkia and Glameow(And Purugly)...might need to get Pearl, which I don't want to do as I'd just be getting it for the purpose of those three Pokemon...perhaps I'd be able to trade for them when I get the new games though, I'd hate to have only those three Pokemon to be needed...



Death-kun said:


> The true way to do things is to catch everything with a normal Pokeball.
> 
> I'm anal about that.



Nah man, Quick Balls, Nest Balls, and Dark Balls are the true way to catch everything.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jul 4, 2012)

Why do gaming companies make us wait? I bet they already have the English versions of BW2 all ready, packed, and set to go for release.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Jul 4, 2012)

Malicious Friday said:


> Why do gaming companies make us wait? I bet they already have the English versions of BW2 all ready, packed, and set to go for release.



Because they want to make us suffer


Although maybe it does take a little while to translate it all, fix any bugs and whatnot. I don't have much knowledge on it so I don't know.

However, just keep in mind, the wait this time is roughly three months or so, the last few games have been 6-7(Up to around Platinum I believe I checked, not sure about the ones before that, probably even longer), so even though we have to wait, we only have to wait half the time as the last few games, which is better then nothing.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jul 4, 2012)

Didn't we get BW last year?


----------



## Scizor (Jul 4, 2012)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> No man, they literally just trade a Gigalith and Alakazam.
> 
> No bullshit like that cunt in D/P/P that trades you a Haunter holding an everstone, that bitch.



Yeah, certainly.


----------



## Falco-san (Jul 4, 2012)

I hope you guys will excuse me of not reading trough 80 pages of this, but what do you guys think of the World Tournament?

I think it looks fucking great, and while I do wish it would have worked like Gym Leader Castle from the Stadium games, this is fine too.

Also, are those second teams the challenge mode teams? if so that's some crazy shit. The world tournament might actually be a challenge then.



This also mentions DLC teams?
Here's hoping to a "protagonist" tournament.

I'd love to see a tournament with Red, Gold, Brendan, Lucas, and Hilbert. The female trainers would have to be present aswell though, because else there would be too little trainers for a tournament.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 4, 2012)

Malicious Friday said:


> Didn't we get BW last year?



We sure did.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jul 5, 2012)

What I hate about the World Tournament is that you can't gain exp.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jul 5, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> The true way to do things is to catch everything with a normal Pokeball.
> 
> I'm anal about that.



Since I started breeding everything I catch legendaries and such with pokeballs... Now everything not in a pokeball seems silly.


And Ultra Balls never help me with legendaries...



Malicious Friday said:


> Why do gaming companies make us wait? I bet they already have the English versions of BW2 all ready, packed, and set to go for release.



They need to take a few weeks or months and then release them all at the same time.

For a popular franchise like Pokemon, you don't need to test the waters to see if it's a success.


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Jul 5, 2012)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> Keep in mind that Event Pokemon(Well Event Legendary Pokemon, don't think any other besides them are Event only) don't count apparently, so:
> Mew
> Celebi
> Jirachi
> ...



Yea that's the problem, i only have 1 DS..


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Jul 5, 2012)

Arggggh i would really like that Shining charm. I gotta find a way. And does somebody know how can i fight Alder's grandson? Some guy is blocking my way into Black city's Skyscraper.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Jul 5, 2012)

Kazekage Gaara said:


> Arggggh i would really like that Shining charm. I gotta find a way. And does somebody know how can i fight Alder's grandson? Some guy is blocking my way into Black city's Skyscraper.



I heard you have to beat Alder first, who I believe is in one of the first few starting places.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 5, 2012)

> English Translation Progress (current patch is v1.8):
> 
> Items: 100%
> Pok?mon: 100%
> ...




It's coming along pretty well it seems. I'm still unsure as to what "graphics" means, though.


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 5, 2012)

screw the graphics, gif the dialogue 


hopefully they hurry


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 5, 2012)

They're going as fast as they can.


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 5, 2012)

they did everything else pretty quickly. 

ah well still its playable, but I want to take my time until the full Eng comes out. Only got through the 3rd badge so far.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 5, 2012)

Because that stuff is easier to translate and has already been translated before.  And we already know the English names of all the items, Pokemon, abilities and moves. With the text, they actually have to translate it from scratch.


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 5, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Because that stuff is easier to translate and has already been translated before.  And we already know the English names of all the items, Pokemon, abilities and moves. With the text, they actually have to translate it from scratch.



good point  
don't really know how easy it is to translate stuffs anyways. heh xD 

ah well it'll come out soon enough hopefully, give or take a week or two maybeh.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 5, 2012)

They seem to release an updated patch every 2-3 days, so it'll get there eventually.


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 5, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> They seem to release an updated patch every 2-3 days, so it'll get there eventually.



can you link? 

don't really feel like reading the whole thread to find it.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jul 5, 2012)

Kazekage Gaara said:


> Arggggh i would really like that Shining charm. I gotta find a way.



Fill up dat Pokedex, son  

I know I'll be taking a crack at it again


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Jul 5, 2012)

I wish i could fill it up.xD


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 5, 2012)

Filling up a pokedex isn't really hard. 

Back when Diamond came out I had everyone, except the 3 event poke at the time (arceus, darkrai and shaymin) and Magmortar because my DS died right as I was going to catch a magby


----------



## Stunna (Jul 5, 2012)

I've never cared about Pokedex completion. I've done it only once in Platinum.


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 5, 2012)

Stunna said:


> I've never cared about Pokedex completion. I've done it only once in Platinum.



Same (Except diamond for me) first time I bothered LOL. 

Even though I did have like 200 hours in my Sapphire version I never competed the pokedex.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jul 5, 2012)

I started caring since Diamond, when I was 100 left of completing. Before my DS broke, I had seen all Pok?mon and only needed to catch 20, but I don't see the completion of that coming soon. 

But I'm going to play Leaf Green again, and I'm gonna try and finally finish a Pok?dex for the first time.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jul 5, 2012)

Malicious Friday said:


> What I hate about the World Tournament is that you can't gain exp.


That's what I disliked about the Battle Frontier.


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 5, 2012)

Blazing CobaltX said:


> I started caring since Diamond, when I was 100 left of completing. Before my DS broke, I had seen all Pok?mon and only needed to catch 20, but I don't see the completion of that coming soon.
> 
> But I'm going to play Leaf Green again, and I'm gonna try and finally finish a Pok?dex for the first time.



Dunno if Leaf Green's the best place to start working on a full pokedex lol xD
I'd probably suggest one of the Gen 4 games D/P/P or maybe B/W B2/W2


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (Jul 5, 2012)

It's easy if you have 2 ds's. I only have 1, it's almost impossible for me to fill it up.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Jul 5, 2012)

Saten said:


> Filling up a pokedex isn't really hard.



Difficulty changes for everyone. Filling up the Pokedex can be easy to hard, all depends on the individuals capability to fill it. As it is, anyone who has no access to another game, console, or Wi-Fi would have a very hard time. Anyone who has said things however would have a much easier time as they have what is needed to get all the Pokemon(Bar Event Legendary, although I suppose you could still get them via those methods, but they still need to be gotten by an event originally).



Stunna said:


> I've never cared about Pokedex completion. I've done it only once in Platinum.



I've always cared, after I finish most of the game I'll hunt down whoever I can, get bored after a while and never get everyone I can, and of course there's always those I just can't get.

This time will be different...kind of. I've come to the conclusion I'll be able to get every Pokemon in White 2 expect the Event Legendary Pokemon, Palkia, Glameow, and Purugly, if I just had Pearl I'd be able to get those last three...*considering buying Pearl just to get those three if he can't get them any other way*


----------



## Scizor (Jul 5, 2012)

I have all 493 Pok?mon in Soul Silver.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 5, 2012)

Enjoy your virtual certificate.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Jul 5, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Enjoy your virtual certificate.



Black 2 and White 2 have better rewards then in the past, getting access to Shiny Haxorus, Shiny Charm, and Round Charm...I'm not sure there even is a certificate anymore...or maybe there is, but I'm sure more people will care about that Shiny Charm.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 5, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Enjoy your virtual certificate.



It was worth it because I also got to be in a picture with Prof. Oak.


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 5, 2012)

By how much are your chances increased if you get the Shiny Charm?


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Jul 5, 2012)

Scizor said:


> It was worth it because I also got to be in a picture with Prof. Oak.



I heard he _came_ for people upon doing awesome things



I suppose he _came_ for you too?





Saten said:


> By how much are your chances increased if you get the Shiny Charm?





And just for reminder, it's originally 1/8192.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 5, 2012)

I'm not a breeder nor a collector of shiny Pokemon, so I'll stick to neglecting my dex-duties for now.


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 5, 2012)

That's a sweet item. 

It'll make shiny hunting a lot easier for those that already do it. 

I don't really care about shinies, unless its some pokemon I really want shiny, but I'd probably just trade for it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 5, 2012)

thats a handy device.. finally that dream i had months ago of having an all shiny pseudo-legendary team will become true


----------



## lacey (Jul 5, 2012)

I've never bothered with the Pokedex. Can't be bothered to trade with people, can't be bothered to collect Pokemon that are even in my own game, haha.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jul 5, 2012)

There's only a few pokemon I want shiny. Mamoswine looks like elephant dung when shiny -.-


----------



## Scizor (Jul 5, 2012)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> I heard he _came_ for people upon doing awesome things
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes he did. 

And that shiny charm is REALLY awesome!


----------



## Millefeuille (Jul 6, 2012)

Mei seems to rise really fast in popularity.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 6, 2012)

Mei is adorable and awesome. pek


----------



## Millefeuille (Jul 6, 2012)

Yep she is really cute and Hugh is cool as well.
Kyohei on the other hand is horrible.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 6, 2012)

i honestly prefer Hilda and Hilbert 
especially Hilda


----------



## Jon Snow (Jul 6, 2012)

Gonna restart Soul Silver very soon

someone trade starters with me. I want them all


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jul 6, 2012)

Millefeuille said:


> Mei seems to rise really fast in popularity.



I think that was the case when she was first revealed.

The girl characters will always be more popular, usually because the male character tends to look stupid.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Jul 6, 2012)

Drunkenwhale said:


> I think that was the case when she was first revealed.
> 
> The girl characters will always be more popular, usually because the male character tends to look stupid.



Odd, as apparently the Black/White male character was more popular with Japanese Males then the Black/White female character was popular with Japanese Females. It's as if people have different opinions and like different things .


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jul 6, 2012)

I really never like the names to the main protagonists in BW. They were too ugly to be named.


----------



## Millefeuille (Jul 6, 2012)

Drunkenwhale said:


> I think that was the case when she was first revealed.
> 
> The girl characters will always be more popular, usually because the male character tends to look stupid.



I like touko and touya equally.
But the kyohei does indeed look stupid.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jul 6, 2012)

I drew Oshawott on Easytoon:


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 8, 2012)

Anyone have pictures of those new event costumes?


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jul 8, 2012)

That Shining Charm is probably the most awesome item ever.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jul 8, 2012)

Contemplating getting HeartGold, Black and White 

somebody stop me


----------



## Velocity (Jul 8, 2012)

Jon Snow said:


> Contemplating getting HeartGold, Black and White
> 
> somebody stop me



Get Soul Silver, White and White 2 instead. Soul Silver is waaaaaaaaaaaay cooler than Heart Gold.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 8, 2012)

HeartGold wins by a landslide.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 8, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> HeartGold wins by a landslide.



Heart Gold only has Growlight/Arcanine and Soul Silver has Vulpix/Ninetales, Skarmory, Mawile and Groudon (when looking at it from my Pok?interest).


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 8, 2012)

From my side, HeartGold has... well, I love all of HG's version exclusives.  Teddiursa, Skarmory and Groudon are the only exclusives from SS that I really like.


----------



## Fran (Jul 8, 2012)

Gliscor pretty much takes it alone for HG


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 8, 2012)

Speaking of Gliscor, Poison Heal + Roost Gliscor is now legal since B/W 2.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 8, 2012)

I really like Arcanine, but the majority wins for me.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jul 8, 2012)

Nah, HG has better exclusives but SS is better.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 8, 2012)

Ho-Oh > Lugia


----------



## Velocity (Jul 8, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Ho-Oh > Lugia



Who you callin' a ho?


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jul 8, 2012)

Lugia > Ho-Oh


----------



## Scizor (Jul 8, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Ho-Oh > Lugia



So: getting Ho-Oh at level 70>getting Ho-Oh at level 45.
SS>HG


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jul 8, 2012)

Fran said:


> Gliscor pretty much takes it alone for HG


This person knows what he's talking about.


----------



## Blunt (Jul 8, 2012)

I haven't played any of the Gen. IV games, I'm gonna go out and get them today. I would rather level Ho-oh than Lugia so I was thinking of getting Heart Gold (the only SS exclusives I want are Groudon and Skarmory, I'll figure out another way to get them). What's the big deal about Gliscar?


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jul 8, 2012)

It's ability and moves I think


----------



## Jon Snow (Jul 8, 2012)

Velocity said:


> Get Soul Silver, White and White 2 instead. Soul Silver is waaaaaaaaaaaay cooler than Heart Gold.



I have SS. The thing is I wanna complete datDex as much as possible. How many pokes will I miss out on if I don't go with both games in B&W and B&W2?

Anyone got anything delicious to trade? 

Like any starter babies?


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 8, 2012)

Velocity said:


> Who you callin' a ho?



you's a ho, ho 



Scizor said:


> So: getting Ho-Oh at level 70>getting Ho-Oh at level 45.
> SS>HG



Lugia at level 70 > Lugia at level 45


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 8, 2012)

A level one Lugia would be the best. Train da shit out of the mothafucka


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 8, 2012)

Since Gen V you're able to EV train Pokemon at level 100, so it doesn't matter what level the Pokemon is at.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 8, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Lugia at level 70 > Lugia at level 45



But you said Ho-oh>Lugia


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 9, 2012)

Ho-Oh at level 70 > Ho-Oh at level 45 > Lugia at level 70 > Lugia at level 45


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 9, 2012)

Also:


English Translation Progress (current patch is v1.9):

    Items: 100%
    Pok?mon: 100%
    Abilities: 100%
    Trainers: 100%
    Moves: 100%
    Text: 35%
    Graphics: 53%


----------



## Millefeuille (Jul 9, 2012)

In case people don't know there is a second slower but more accurate translation here:


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jul 9, 2012)

If you're going to get a gen 4 game, get HeartGold.

It sort of makes a little bit more sense storywise trying to capture Ho-Oh first, but also because Heart Gold has better exclusives.

For Gen 5 I would say Black and Black 2.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jul 9, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Also:
> 
> 
> English Translation Progress (current patch is v1.9):
> ...



Why is the text taking longer than the graphics?


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 9, 2012)

I'm not even sure what graphics means, to be perfectly honest. 

They might be trying to make the text more accurate, which would cause it to take longer.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 9, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Ho-Oh at level 70 > Ho-Oh at level 45 > Lugia at level 70 > Lugia at level 45



But with that you acknowledge SS>HG


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 9, 2012)

One Pokemon does not a game make.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 9, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> One Pokemon does not a game make.



I agree, that's why SS>HG as HG only has Arcanine over SS 

But you did agree that SS>HG regarding Ho-oh


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 9, 2012)

HG is greater than SS except for Skarmory and Teddiursa.  HG wins due to sheer number of awesome Pokemon.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Jul 9, 2012)

HG=SS, SS=HG

Same basic fucking game . 


Onto more important things, some more stuff regarding World Tournament: 


Bug vs Bug, Dark vs Dark, Dragon vs Dragon, etc...can't wait for that.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 9, 2012)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> HG=SS, SS=HG
> 
> Same basic fucking game .



Objectively wrong.


----------



## Blunt (Jul 9, 2012)

Well I give up on Heart Gold. I won't be home and back to my 3DS for over a month so I tried emulating a patched version (Sacred Gold) on NO$GBA but just can't get it to work. I tried everything and after each "fix" I just ran into another problem (first I couldn't get the patching to work since I'm on a Mac, after I got my hands on a Windows laptop I got the patch working but then there was random freezing, then an inability to save, then a "rom_image crashed" error upon start-up, then back to the freezing). Guess I gotta wait *sigh*


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jul 9, 2012)

^Try DeSmuMe instead of No$GBA.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 9, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> HG is greater than SS except for Skarmory and Teddiursa.  HG wins due to sheer number of awesome Pokemon.



I dissagree, but that's alright.
Essentially we're both right anyway.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 9, 2012)

No problem, bro. 


Where are you guys in B/W 2, if you're playing it? I think I'm gonna wait until that translation patch has 50% of the text translated before I start Black 2.


----------



## Blunt (Jul 9, 2012)

> ^Try DeSmuMe instead of No$GBA.


That just freezes right from the start.


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 9, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> No problem, bro.
> 
> 
> Where are you guys in B/W 2, if you're playing it? I think I'm gonna wait until that translation patch has 50% of the text translated before I start Black 2.



I passed the 3rd gym, and then stopped. :V wants dat translated dialogue before I start any hardcore playing. 

I do like my team so far, kinda decent. - Growlithe - Dewott - Venipede - Magnemite - Riolu - Sandile :33


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jul 10, 2012)

White Silver King said:


> That just freezes right from the start.


It does?


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Jul 10, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6oFyH4jlgv8&feature=g-all-u[/YOUTUBE]

So it turns out Achroma's English name is "Colress", not "Corless"


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jul 10, 2012)

Colress? :amazed


----------



## Millefeuille (Jul 10, 2012)

White Silver King said:


> That just freezes right from the start.



Saw me your configuration you probably have it wrong on both emulators.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 10, 2012)

Achroma's name should've just stayed Achroma.


----------



## Blunt (Jul 10, 2012)

Millefeuille said:


> Saw me your configuration you probably have it wrong on both emulators.



I can't change settings on Desmume. I've seen Youtube videos of people going to config and having the option to change the speed and whatnot but I don't have that. I just have stuff like interpolation, etc. I'm on a Mac so that might be why. Weirdly enough, it started to work. But I don't know if it will start freezing in random spots during gameplay like with NO$GBA because it runs very slow so I don't use it. 

As for NO$GBA my emulation settings are in the screenshot below:



The .bak and .nds files are the patched ROMs. I haven't played the .nds one because the .bak has both an AP patch as well as an arm7.bin fix while the .nds only has the .bin fix.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Jul 10, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Achroma's name should've just stayed Achroma.



I see no reason why it should have. I like his current name


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 10, 2012)

I would've accepted Corliss. Even Corless. Colress is awful and doesn't even roll off the tongue. There was nothing wrong with the name Achroma.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Jul 10, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I would've accepted Corliss. Even Corless. Colress is awful and doesn't even roll off the tongue. There was nothing wrong with the name Achroma.



It rolls off my tongue just fine. There's nothing wrong with the name Colress either. 

In fact, I didn't even know what "Achroma" was suppose to mean, Colress makes it much more easier for me.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jul 10, 2012)

Colress rolls off much easier than Corless.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jul 11, 2012)

Achroma or Corless was fine. I wish the English developers would give us a chance at naming them. (The smart ones that is.)


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 11, 2012)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> It rolls off my tongue just fine. There's nothing wrong with the name Colress either.
> 
> In fact, I didn't even know what "Achroma" was suppose to mean, Colress makes it much more easier for me.



Achroma means to be devoid of color, such as how Corless/Colress is very close to saying colorless


----------



## Blunt (Jul 11, 2012)

Finally got Heart Gold working! The patch is great - for those of you who haven't played it I recommend it (Sacred Gold). After like an hour of wandering around Dark Cave I finally finished assembling my start-up team: Totadile, Ralts, Shinx, Larvitar, Makuhita, and Eevee. This'll definitely hold me over until White 2 gets a full trans.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jul 11, 2012)

Pesky Bug said:


> Colress rolls off much easier than Corless.


I have trouble saying it quickly.


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 11, 2012)

Sounds like Colorless lol


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Jul 11, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Achroma means to be devoid of color, such as how Corless/Colress is very close to saying colorless



Exactly, they mean the same thing, so what's the problem. A matter of which is better is a matter of preference and nothing else. Personally I don't care much about names, so I'm fine with anything so long as it's not offensive, and I do believe these names aren't offensive. 



Saten said:


> Sounds like Colorless lol



Which is of course what they were going for. 

Anyways, Genesect has been revealed:

*Spoiler*: __ 









Genesect to be distributed from August 11th to September 14th over WiFi for Black 2 & White 2 only.


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 11, 2012)

> Genesect to be distributed from August 11th to September 14th over WiFi for Black 2 & White 2 only.




If only desmume could incorporate wifi into the game.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 11, 2012)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> Exactly, they mean the same thing, so what's the problem. A matter of which is better is a matter of preference and nothing else. Personally I don't care much about names, so I'm fine with anything so long as it's not offensive, and I do believe these names aren't offensive.
> 
> Anyways, Genesect has been revealed:
> 
> ...



Just because they mean the same thing doesn't mean they''re both of equal quality.  And I never said it wasn't a matter of preference. Personally, I think that Achroma is a very cool name compared to Colress. Colress sounds like a special kind of coleslaw at a restaurant.


Yay, I will be able to nab that Genesect.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jul 11, 2012)

Are any pokemon so far unobtainable?


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Jul 11, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Just because they mean the same thing doesn't mean they''re both of equal quality.  And I never said it wasn't a matter of preference. Personally, I think that Achroma is a very cool name compared to Colress. Colress sounds like a special kind of coleslaw at a restaurant.
> 
> 
> Yay, I will be able to nab that Genesect.



You called poor Colress' name awful, he's all sad because of you now


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 11, 2012)

Not my fault his name sounds like coleslaw


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Jul 11, 2012)

Hmph, coleslaw is good for you...I think...I don't know, I don't eat the stuff but I would eat Colress any day...and I don't mean that in a sexual way 



I wonder why they gave him Wash Rotom, seems odd to give him that over another Rotom, would have liked him to use a different one each day(And a random one for the 7th day). Also wish he used a Porygon line. I can't wait to battle him though, his final team looks nice.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 11, 2012)

just found out that we can catch a trapinch early in the game


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jul 11, 2012)

Genesect!


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jul 11, 2012)

Finally!  I thought we would have had it back in BW1...


----------



## MCTDread (Jul 11, 2012)

Khris said:


> just found out that we can catch a trapinch early in the game



Oh HELL YEAH! 

So I heard about Genesect.... FINALLY!


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jul 12, 2012)

*I'll just leave this here...*

AMV for the BW2 animated trailer. Awesome. 'ts Like a movie 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IKFy2F83ca8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Patchouli (Jul 12, 2012)

Saten said:


> If only desmume could incorporate wifi into the game.



Desmume does have wifi.



I trade, battle, and use nintendo's mystery gift just fine.


----------



## White Wolf (Jul 12, 2012)

Ms. T said:


> Desmume does have wifi.
> 
> 
> 
> I trade, battle, and use nintendo's mystery gift just fine.



  

Thank you.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jul 12, 2012)

Malicious Friday said:


> Finally!  I thought we would have had it back in BW1...


Yeah, I'm still wondering why we got no Genesect for BW1...


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 12, 2012)

English Translation Progress (current patch is v2.0):

    Items: 100%
    Pok?mon: 100%
    Abilities: 100%
    Trainers: 100%
    Moves: 100%
    Text: 35%
    Graphics: 88%


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 12, 2012)

plopped down money for the pre-order for both versions of BW2 this morning. That and the P4 fighting game coming out on my birthday.


----------



## Basilikos (Jul 12, 2012)

Malicious Friday said:


> AMV for the BW2 animated trailer. Awesome. 'ts Like a movie
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IKFy2F83ca8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


Wait....is this going to be a new TV series or movie?

If so, then I'd watch it.

A pokemon anime where Ash is non-existent would be sweet.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Jul 12, 2012)

Basilikos said:


> Wait....is this going to be a new TV series or movie?
> 
> If so, then I'd watch it.
> 
> A pokemon anime where Ash is non-existent would be sweet.



No, it was a promotional video for Black 2 and White 2 which was released prior to the games released, it's pretty much an old video at this point.


----------



## Basilikos (Jul 12, 2012)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> No, it was a promotional video for Black 2 and White 2 which was released prior to the games released, it's pretty much an old video at this point.


Damn. 

I'd kill for a pokemon anime with that much quality.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jul 12, 2012)

But it's still awesome.


----------



## Sanji (Jul 12, 2012)

Anyone know which version has the Shiny Dratini and which has the Shiny Gible (the gift pokemon you receive from Alder's Grandson)


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Jul 13, 2012)

CaveLemon said:


> Anyone know which version has the Shiny Dratini and which has the Shiny Gible (the gift pokemon you receive from Alder's Grandson)



I'm not 100%, but I believe either version could give you either. 

How I believe it works is, Black City has Black Skyscraper, which when you beat Banjiro he'll normally give you Shiny Gible in Sangi Town. While White Forest; which has White Tree Hollow, once you beat Banjiro he'll give you Shiny Dratini in Sangi Town. 

However, I do believe you are able to chance the facilities between the game. When you defeat area 5 of either facility, you get a key which can be traded over to another game for someone else to access the other facility. As the determining of which Shiny you get is based on which facility you beat Banjiro in, you can get either(Not both though I don't believe). But normally, Black 2 has Shiny Gible, and White 2 has Shiny Dratini.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 13, 2012)

Does it matter?
Both are awesome.


----------



## Ginkurage (Jul 13, 2012)

Speaking of that awesome animated trailer...

[YOUTUBE]BIZYYrjvXTc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Big Mom (Jul 13, 2012)

Can't wait for Genesect!!!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 13, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Does it matter?
> Both are awesome.



It does.. Because that's the only way to get a Gible in either versions.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jul 13, 2012)

Blue Bombardment said:


> Speaking of that awesome animated trailer...
> 
> [YOUTUBE]BIZYYrjvXTc[/YOUTUBE]



If only Pokemon was like this... if only... I would watch the crap out of it.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jul 13, 2012)

Blue Bombardment said:


> Speaking of that awesome animated trailer...
> 
> [YOUTUBE]BIZYYrjvXTc[/YOUTUBE]


Oh my God.


----------



## Basilikos (Jul 13, 2012)

Those two trailers/clips I've seen the past two days are what the pokemon anime SHOULD be. 

Please, Japan....make it happen...


----------



## Scizor (Jul 13, 2012)

Blue Bombardment said:


> Speaking of that awesome animated trailer...
> 
> [YOUTUBE]BIZYYrjvXTc[/YOUTUBE]



Seviperape


----------



## lacey (Jul 13, 2012)

Hyper Beam looks quite different now. I really like it.


----------



## vanhellsing (Jul 13, 2012)

Blue Bombardment said:


> Speaking of that awesome animated trailer...
> 
> [YOUTUBE]BIZYYrjvXTc[/YOUTUBE]



this video makes me say fuck you satoshi/ash


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jul 14, 2012)




----------



## Kek (Jul 14, 2012)

link is gone ;___;


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jul 14, 2012)

That Serperior is huge


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jul 14, 2012)

Hydro Spiral said:


> That Serperior is huge


Mei knows how to tame huge snakes.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jul 14, 2012)

That Serperior is small actually...


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jul 15, 2012)

What you guys mean this?

[YOUTUBE]W87ZAiqQLeM[/YOUTUBE]


Mei's got serious manface going on there...


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 15, 2012)

English Translation Progress (current patch is v2.1):

    Items: 100%
    Pok?mon: 100%
    Abilities: 100%
    Trainers: 100%
    Moves: 100%
    Text: 35%
    Graphics: 88%



From what I see, there was no real "progress" made, nothing advanced besides graphics, and that only advanced 3%. I think they may have just been touching up the already-translated stuff to make it more accurate.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jul 15, 2012)

Ain't gonna touch the translations now, I rather go into the game blindly and somewhat unspoilered than playing the translated version. I would've done so though if BW2's Western release was in spring just as always.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jul 15, 2012)

Don't mind me, I'm just posting this:


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jul 15, 2012)

Great attempt at a roar Rapunzel...

Not.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jul 16, 2012)

I love it


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jul 16, 2012)

RAWR!!!


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jul 16, 2012)

She thinks she's a dragon


----------



## aho (Jul 16, 2012)

Malicious Friday said:


> She thinks she's a dragon



her hair actually looks quite like hydreigon fur


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 16, 2012)

Roooooar like a dragon!


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jul 16, 2012)

She's awesome! And that roar is adorable.


----------



## vanhellsing (Jul 17, 2012)

well some people were talking about who is the next champ and some lolIdiot says iris will never be the champ 0% chance of happening , and hilarity ensures XD ,I guess im the only one who is mad because you cant name your rival hihihiroshi , silly japanese  man I would love to see the old protagonist


----------



## AngryBadger (Jul 17, 2012)

vanhellsing said:


> well some people were talking about who is the next champ and some lolIdiot says iris will never be the champ 0% chance of happening , and hilarity ensures XD ,I guess im the only one who is mad because you cant name your rival hihihiroshi , silly japanese  man I would love to see the old protagonist



Lol GameFAQS


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jul 17, 2012)

I think I thought Iris was going to be champion while playing BW1... never thought it would actually happen. Why couldn't they make a new champion? A whole different character like they did with Wallace and Juan.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jul 20, 2012)

Is it BW1 only who can trade with BW2?


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Jul 20, 2012)

Jon Snow said:


> Is it BW1 only who can trade with BW2?



Yes, and of course B2/W2 can trade with other B2/W2 games. I believe B2/W2 can trade Pokemon over to Black/White, although I think certain ones can't(The Kami Trio's new formes as the data isn't in those games).

As for other games, any 4th generation game can Poketransfer to Black 2/White 2.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jul 20, 2012)

Gengar in B/W2


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jul 20, 2012)

Jon Snow said:


> Gengar in B/W2



Gengar has been a BOSS in every game
That dude has alway had a position on my team every generation. 

I've stopped playing at gen IV (never finished it) and also never played B/W, but I have a lot of free time coming up and will be picking up B/W2 based on info in this thread 

Of course my goal is the make a Team of purely gen I/II and still pawn online 

And Gengar will be in it. like a BOSS


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 20, 2012)

Drunkenwhale said:


> RAWR!!!



oh my  




Jon Snow said:


> Gengar in B/W2



really? how is that?


----------



## AngryBadger (Jul 21, 2012)

hitokugutsu said:


> Gengar has been a BOSS in every game
> That dude has alway had a position on my team every generation.
> 
> I've stopped playing at gen IV (never finished it) and also never played B/W, but I have a lot of free time coming up and will be picking up B/W2 based on info in this thread
> ...



So if you come across a Gen 3,4 or 5 Pokemon you're not even going to catch it?


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jul 21, 2012)

AngryBadger said:


> So if you come across a Gen 3,4 or 5 Pokemon you're not even going to catch it?



Sure I'll catch them, but most of the time I don't actually correctly recall pokemon names and type combinations further then gen I/II and I don't even know which are properly suitable for battle

Of course I know the important ones like Salamance (gen III BOSS ) and each gen starters etc. but somehow after Gen I/II I saw this purely as an RPG game, while for Gen I/II I was truly immersed in the pokemon world


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Jul 21, 2012)

Oh hey, just dropping this off:


----------



## Jon Snow (Jul 21, 2012)

^That's shit I can get behind.

Red thread


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 21, 2012)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> Oh hey, just dropping this off:



Dem rentals


----------



## Jon Snow (Jul 21, 2012)

Khris said:


> really? how is that?





Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> As for other games, any 4th generation game can Poketransfer to Black 2/White 2.



I assume this means what I think it means


----------



## Mio (Jul 21, 2012)

Damn, I still have to beat Pokemon Diamond and look at how many sequels have been released.

I'm one slow bitch.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 21, 2012)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> Oh hey, just dropping this off:



And my level of anticipation has risen to new heights.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jul 22, 2012)

Of all the rental pokemon there ISN'T Azumarill?

Raichu, Donphan, Ambipom, Lucario, Togekiss... My entire team and they had to exclude him?


----------



## Blunt (Jul 23, 2012)

Where can we check the English patch progression? I'm getting angsty...


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 23, 2012)




----------



## アストロ (Jul 23, 2012)

Every time I try to install a patch to a clean ROM file of Pokemon Black 2 or white 2 it crashes. I'm going to wait until the full English ROM is released and not depend on English translated patched files.


----------



## Blunt (Jul 23, 2012)

Lupin III said:


> Every time I try to install a patch to a clean ROM file of Pokemon Black 2 or white 2 it crashes. I'm going to wait until the full English ROM is released and not depend on English translated patched files.



Which emulator are you using? I've had problems with no$ so I went to DesMuMe and it's been fine for me with the exception of a few hiccups here and there.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Jul 24, 2012)

Just in case anyone hasn't really looked into Join Avenue yet:


Seems like it will be a pretty useful and interesting thing. EV training and leveling have never been so easy.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jul 24, 2012)

Are those my precious rare berries on that list?

Salac, Leichi, and Petaya, I've missed you 



> You strengthen your Pok?mon's Sp. Attack absurdly. Its Sp. Attack EVs rise. - Increases EVs by 64





> Increases EVs by *64*





> *64*



*WAT*


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 24, 2012)

denim Join Avenue Items 

having a PokeBoner right now


----------



## AngryBadger (Jul 24, 2012)

Join Avenue might be one of the best additions yet by the looks of it. When this game comes out in NA, I'm giving my friend code here, so we can increase the stores.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 24, 2012)

me too bro


----------



## Scizor (Jul 24, 2012)

Nintendo has done a great job.


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 25, 2012)

English Translation Progress (current patch is v2.2):

    Items: 100%
    Pok?mon: 100%
    Abilities: 100%
    Trainers: 100%
    Moves: 100%
    Text: 45%
    Graphics: 88%


I think Project Pokemon and Pokestation have combined forces now. For those that didn't know, there were two translation projects going on. One at Project Pokemon that was slower but more accurate, and one at Pokestation that was faster but less accurate. The one I've been posting is the Pokestation one, but now they have joined forces it seems.


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 28, 2012)

Is there going to be an event for Genesect for BW or just BW 2


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jul 29, 2012)

The genesect event had been confirmed BW2 only. Doesn't mean you can't transfer Genesect to BW1... For a battle and two drives...


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 29, 2012)

This making us wait for so long to get an English really takes the piss.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Jul 30, 2012)

Black Wraith said:


> This making us wait for so long to get an English really takes the piss.



It's only a three month so wait(Which is now nearly two months), far better then the 6+ months from previous games.


----------



## アストロ (Aug 1, 2012)

Does anybody know of any complete written walkthroughs for Pokemon Black 2? 
Yes, I did try google and found a certain site with the walkthrough but it is incomplete. They're also youtube videos that lack certain details and footnotes for extra help in walkthrough. 
Anybody know?


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Aug 1, 2012)

A written walkthrough? Nope, haven't seen one yet.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Aug 1, 2012)

so do we know if shiny gible and shiny dratini are exclusives?


----------



## アストロ (Aug 4, 2012)

Just completed Pokemon Black 2. Didn't finish the after-game addition though.


----------



## Foxve (Aug 4, 2012)

Which version of B/W 2 gives you Zekrom or Reshiram? And can you get a zorua in ether game?


----------



## アストロ (Aug 4, 2012)

*Pokemon Black 2*



Foxve said:


> Which version of B/W 2 gives you Zekrom or Reshiram? And can you get a zorua in ether game?



I'm pretty sure Zekrom is available in Pokemon Black 2 (it's not like the preceding Black & White, where it's vice-versa). But you're unable to catch until after you beat the game - and only if you defeat N in dragon spiral tower it becomes available to have as your own. But in this game as you already know it fuses  Kyurem. Zorua is given as a gift-pokemon (in Pokemon Black 2) starting at level 20-25 I believe. It's worth training since it's special atk. is pretty high up there and can be pretty useful against the elite four. It came in a real handy when I was defeating the elite four.

Also there seems to be a Zoroark standing outside a cave opening near a cliff as you go up victory road to face the elite four. But I find it more easy training Zorua for some reason.

In Pokemon Black 2 it's easier training your Pokemon. Most Pokemon Breeders in their respected cities / regions will repeatedly battle you and you can continue raising you Pokemon levels + stats. 

I completed Pokemon Black 2 so far and now trying to beat the after-game which is a nice new additions in my opinion. Also you can rematch the elite four with their higher levels and get new Pokemon in different regions. They've also added the opportunity to challenge Red in the battle tower. That was really cool. 

Overall I give the game rating 7.9 / 10. It was good story and overall same gameplay I've seen in preceding Pokemon games. Just a few new cool additions.

My team that got me there with a very diverse move pool. 


lvl 70 Emboar
lvl 65 Espeon
lvl 55 Arcanine
lvl 68 Lucario 
lvl 65 Ampharos 
lvl 70 Zoroark 
lvl 70 Krookodile


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Aug 4, 2012)

Reshiram and Zekrom are only available in White 2 and Black 2 respectively.
Seeing as they're basically the dragon N captured in Black and White - respectively.


----------



## Foxve (Aug 4, 2012)

What pokemon can you start out with? I'd love to choose from the other starters. If not, looks like i'll need to find a GTS server web site for it again or what to the one i use updates again. and how long is it till you get zorua?


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Aug 4, 2012)

Same as the first Black and White - Snivy, Oshawott, and Tepig.

Some of the others will know about Zorua, though.


----------



## アストロ (Aug 4, 2012)

Foxve said:


> What pokemon can you start out with? I'd love to choose from the other starters. If not, looks like i'll need to find a GTS server web site for it again or what to the one i use updates again. and how long is it till you get zorua?



Lol. Unfortunately, they are the same starters.

It doesn't take too long. 
Probably fourth or fifth gym (after the electric-type gym). You're Pokemon should be around* lvl. 40-45 *by then - that's if you're like me and you rigorously train.


----------



## Big Mom (Aug 4, 2012)

I still can't get Black Kyurem and White Kuyrem on the same team/game?


----------



## Foxve (Aug 4, 2012)

Guess i'll have to use the GTS server website again to start out with my dream team again. Wonder what pokemon I should pick this time around?


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Aug 4, 2012)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> I still can't get Black Kyurem and White Kuyrem on the same team/game?



I don't think it's possible.


----------



## Big Mom (Aug 4, 2012)

Can someone explain why?


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Lupin III said:


> I'm pretty sure Zekrom is available in Pokemon Black 2 (it's not like the preceding Black & White, where it's vice-versa). But you're unable to catch until after you beat the game - and only if you defeat N in dragon spiral tower it becomes available to have as your own. But in this game as you already know it fuses  Kyurem. Zorua is given as a gift-pokemon (in Pokemon Black 2) starting at level 20-25 I believe. It's worth training since it's special atk. is pretty high up there and can be pretty useful against the elite four. It came in a real handy when I was defeating the elite four.



Zorua is a gift Pokemon for both games, and it's level 25. To add on, a former Sage gives it to you in Driftveil City(Clay's Gym city). N's Pokemon apparently have 30 IVs for all stats as well. Zorua's nature I believe is set to Hasty though. On the subject of N's Pokemon, you need Memory Link to get them(Besides Zorua and Zekrom/Reshiram), once you do get them you are able to battle N with his weather teams which are seasonal(There's a little bit other stuff you need to do as well, I think ride on the Ferris Wheel with him).



Lupin III said:


> Also there seems to be a Zoroark standing outside a cave opening near a cliff as you go up victory road to face the elite four. But I find it more easy training Zorua for some reason.



The Zoroark isn't capture-able, it leads you to N or something like that. 



Lupin III said:


> In Pokemon Black 2 it's easier training your Pokemon. Most Pokemon Breeders in their respected cities / regions will repeatedly battle you and you can continue raising you Pokemon levels + stats.



I believe it's all of them, it may be a glitch or something. There's other none glitch re-battles that have increased levels as you progress through the game I believe(The Domes), although you probably don't really need to level them up so much, maybe on Challenge Mode.



Lupin III said:


> I completed Pokemon Black 2 so far and now trying to beat the after-game which is a nice new additions in my opinion. Also you can rematch the elite four with their higher levels and get new Pokemon in different regions. They've also added the opportunity to challenge Red in the battle tower. That was really cool.



There's no Battle Tower in the game, there's Battle Subway, and World Tournament, which is the place you can battle Gym Leaders from all regions as well as the Champions, I believe Bianca is in it too, you battle your rival and Colress during the story as well. Battle Subway is apparently the same as before though.



Lupin III said:


> Overall I give the game rating 7.9 / 10. It was good story and overall same gameplay I've seen in preceding Pokemon games. Just a few new cool additions.



I'm giving it a 10/10 and I haven't even played the game. There's a ton of new stuff added, most of which; if not all, I find to be awesome. 



Lupin III said:


> My team that got me there with a very diverse move pool.
> 
> 
> lvl 70 Emboar
> ...



At what point of the game was this team at? After beating the Elite Four the first time? If so, kind of over-leveled there didn't you, except Arcanine . Did you do Challenge Mode? Your team just needs a few more levels then you can rebattle the Elite Four with roughly same levels.


----------



## アストロ (Aug 4, 2012)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> At what point of the game was this team at? After beating the Elite Four the first time? If so, kind of over-leveled there didn't you, except Arcanine . Did you do Challenge Mode? Your team just needs a few more levels then you can rebattle the Elite Four with roughly same levels.




Actually well yeah, I did over level them to get a bunch of sweepers on my team. I don't want to go through the tedious trouble of whipping out different or the same moves to get a faint from my opponents. 

Those are the current levels they are at now roughly. When I first challenged the elite four they were still in their 50's and 60's.
I didn't go through much trouble of training Arcanine (I pretty much used him for 'outrage' against dragon types) because I had Emboar on my team and he had more than enough fire power to wipe off most of my opponents. I mostly tm'd most of my Pokemon with diverse move pools with different move types. Which is pretty useful than making it into a diverse party of different Pokemon types. I was pretty much going for Pokemon that had special attack stats or normal attack stats.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Aug 4, 2012)

Lupin III said:


> Actually well yeah, I did over level them to get a bunch of sweepers on my team. I don't want to go through the tedious trouble of whipping out different or the same moves to get a faint from my opponents.
> 
> Those are the current levels they are at now roughly. When I first challenged the elite four they were still in their 50's and 60's.
> I didn't go through much trouble of training Arcanine (I pretty much used him for 'outrage' against dragon types) because I had Emboar on my team and he had more than enough fire power to wipe off most of my opponents. I mostly tm'd most of my Pokemon with diverse move pools with different move types. Which is pretty useful than making it into a diverse party of different Pokemon types. I was pretty much going for Pokemon that had special attack stats or normal attack stats.



I over-leveled my team in White, went for plus 5 levels after each Gym, was good at the start but then...no. I think I ended up with a team of level 60's in the league...never doing that again. The Elite Four have higher levels this time though, especially with Challenge mode, so Level 60 wouldn't be bad this time.


----------



## Foxve (Aug 4, 2012)

The Elite 4 was challenging the first time around. I was like in the 48-54 areas then. Wasn't horrible but my Zoroark and Typlosion kept fucking dying due to their shitty defense.  Had to rely on my Swampert and Sypeior for most of the matches.  The Champion was a joke though considering what the Elite 4 did. Was the easiest match in the league.


----------



## Big Mom (Aug 4, 2012)

So why can't I get B & W Kyurem in the same team/game?


----------



## Foxve (Aug 4, 2012)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> So why can't I get B & W Kyurem in the same team/game?



I just looked it up and it says you can, but you need both a Zerkrom and a Reshriam for each. If you wanted both versions at the same time though, you may need two Kyurems and both dragons.....


----------



## Big Mom (Aug 4, 2012)

So if I get both games, and transfer both Kyurem and Reshiram/Zekrom to the other game, I can have them both?


----------



## Foxve (Aug 4, 2012)

It seems so yeah. Maybe even a reguler kyurem from black/white may work, same for zekrom and reshriam.....


----------



## Big Mom (Aug 4, 2012)

AWESOME!

My Ice Team:

-Black Kyurem (physical attacker)
-White Kyurem (special attacker)
-Regice (defender)
-Lapras (staller)
-Articuno 
-Frosslass


----------



## Foxve (Aug 4, 2012)

If you want i can give you the name of a GTS website where you can get the dragons for free or any other pokemon.


----------



## Big Mom (Aug 4, 2012)

Nah, I am fine. Thank you though.


----------



## Foxve (Aug 4, 2012)

Ok. BTW i'm not a 100% on what I said about using both black and white Kyurem at the same time in the game, just know that both can be made in it. In theory it should work unless there's some rule against it.


----------



## Big Mom (Aug 4, 2012)

I hope not. I really want those teams.


----------



## アストロ (Aug 4, 2012)

I avoided using any sort legendary Pokemon in Black II. I just think it's an unfair advantage for the player. And honestly I like being challenged with what's available and basic. Like a boss...


----------



## Foxve (Aug 4, 2012)

Lupin III said:


> I avoided using any sort legendary Pokemon in Black II. I just think it's an unfair advantage for the player. And honestly I like being challenged with what's available and basic. Like a boss...



I do to. I just like to start out with 2 of my favorite starters and one from the region i'm in. I do this as soon as the GTS server is available in the game. And like ether one or two other non-legendary pokemon(like a lavitar or an evee). Then I just play the game regularly from there. The site I use lets you get the pokemon you want and pick it's level from 1-100.


I'm not a cheater


----------



## Foxve (Aug 5, 2012)

I actually don't have the game yet. It's reserved and comes out on the 7th of october here.....


----------



## Kirin Thunderclap (Aug 5, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v2nJ3tI5_yA&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]

I'm going to own them all.


Evee Team.

-Jolteon-Special attacker.
-Vapereon-/Support/Wall
-Espeon- Special attacker.
-Umbreon-Debuffer/Staller.
-Flareon-Special attacker.



Still need to think of a 6th.


----------



## Big Mom (Aug 5, 2012)

How early can you catch an Ice type?


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Aug 5, 2012)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> How early can you catch an Ice type?



I believe that would be Cubchoo, at route 7 during Winter, or in Hidden Hallow.

The rest are pretty much near the end. 

The earliest Ice type in the dex is Glaceon, but it's post game(Icy Rock can't be access until post game).


----------



## Big Mom (Aug 5, 2012)

Damn. Gotta think my team over.


----------



## Foxve (Aug 5, 2012)

What's the earliest you can get to a GTS in this game?


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Aug 5, 2012)

Kirin Thunderclap said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v2nJ3tI5_yA&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> I'm going to own them all.
> 
> ...



Your choices are Glaceon and Leafeon.

I recommend Leafeon because you don't have a physical attacker and Glaceon works best with Hail, of which none of your other pokemon really like.


----------



## Savage (Aug 5, 2012)

I can't wait for this game to come out.


----------



## Foxve (Aug 5, 2012)

Foxve said:


> What's the earliest you can get to a GTS in this game?



Can anyone please attempt to answer my question?


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Aug 6, 2012)

Foxve said:


> Can anyone please attempt to answer my question?



Most likely after the first badge like in Black and White, seeing as the GTS is in the Pokemon Centers, and you gain access of features between Black and White with Black 2 and White 2 within the same time period.


----------



## Foxve (Aug 6, 2012)

Thank you. +reps 

Wait wasn't it available before then in the first town you go to after you leave your hometown?


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Aug 6, 2012)

It's only available after you get your first badge. Bulbapedia says so.


----------



## Foxve (Aug 6, 2012)

Could of sworn i used a mudkip in the fight with the monkey bros


----------



## Akatora (Aug 6, 2012)

not buying this till the english version due to my experience with B&W 1
Nintendo pretty much killed my interest in pkmn for 5 months due to making me unable to go to DW in my jap game since Marts


----------



## Salem (Aug 6, 2012)

The last Pokemon game I played was Pokemon Emerald, which I lost interest in after clocking over 200 hours, but now I feel compelled to buy one of the newer ones. Should I start with Generation IV or V?


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Aug 6, 2012)

I think you should go for BW2 since it includes Pok?mon from all regions at the beginning, which I think would be more convenient for you.


----------



## Salem (Aug 6, 2012)

Okay, I'll consider it. Although, I find the new animation style a bit off-putting (as well as the new Pokemon).


----------



## Foxve (Aug 6, 2012)

Numinous said:


> Okay, I'll consider it. Although, I find the new animation style a bit off-putting (*as well as the new Pokemon*).



Trust me, your not the only one......


----------



## fathertime (Aug 6, 2012)

lol it would seem I have a stalker mod, no matter how on topic I can be he/she still closes the thread's I'm a part of XD XD
-
Poke-mon Black is the Bomb though
 ^_^


----------



## Akatora (Aug 7, 2012)

Foxve said:


> Trust me, your not the only one......



well some of the old ones didn't have impressive designs either, there's just to many of the new ones that feel very similar to old pkmn or have a silly design


----------



## AngryBadger (Aug 7, 2012)

Akatora said:


> well some of the old ones didn't have impressive designs either, there's just to many of the *new ones that feel very similar to old pkmn* or have a silly design



That was intentional on the designers part. I heard that because Gen V was considered a reboot, or the next 'chapter' in the series, Gamefreak wanted some of the Gen V Pokemon to be similar to old Pokemon, mostly from Gen I. But I don't like how people see the Pokemon as being similar a problem. Yes the Pokemon is similar _niche_ but it's also different in itself with design and concept that it can stand out on its own. I don't see the harm done if they decide to make another bat(Woobat) or equestrian(Zebstrika) along as they are atleast different from the original(Zubat/Rapidash). I mean, it's not like they're literally taking an old Pokemon, color it orange instead of blue and call it a new Pokemon


----------



## Salem (Aug 7, 2012)

The similarities don't bother me. I just think the new designs were poorly executed.


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 7, 2012)

Gen 5 has one of the best designs in my opinion, the pokemon have way more details that suit them.


----------



## Big Mom (Aug 7, 2012)

I still like Generation I and II's sprites the best


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Aug 8, 2012)

I'm not sure which Generation's designs I like most.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Aug 10, 2012)

English Dub, damn good voice acting


----------



## Duckitology (Aug 10, 2012)

I'm ready, even thought its gonna suck, it's better than having no games come out, since it's gonna be free anyway, why not? ;D


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Aug 10, 2012)

Duckitology said:


> I'm ready, even thought its gonna suck, it's better than having no games come out, since it's gonna be free anyway, why not? ;D



What's going to suck and what's free?


----------



## AngryBadger (Aug 10, 2012)

Duckitology said:


> I'm ready, even thought *its gonna suck,* it's better than having no games come out, since it's gonna be free anyway, why not? ;D



Lolwut? And yeah what's going to be free? I think you're on the wrong board talking about the wrong game buddy.


----------



## Blunt (Aug 10, 2012)

I wish they would dump Ash already and make that trailer into an anime. The voice acting in that clip was pretty awesome with the exception of the blue-haired douche who was going to "unleash his rage"...


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Aug 10, 2012)

^If you're gonna play the game, you're definitely gonna think differently about that "Blue-haired douche".


----------



## Bioness (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Aug 18, 2012)

^

I actually really like Dunsparces.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Aug 18, 2012)

[sp][/sp]

Didn't know they had created a 3DS XL.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Aug 18, 2012)

It's like Pikachu is coming right at me with it's tits


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 18, 2012)

I want that 3DS XL so hard


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Aug 18, 2012)

Nah, I'm already happy with a DS Lite. Anything to play Pok?mon again.


----------



## アストロ (Aug 18, 2012)

Even though I beat Pokemon Black 2, I'm probably going to play it again when the English release comes out this fall. 

I haven't actually understood how to get through the after-game portion in the Japanese version of the game. 

Plus I wouldn't mind reading into the story and dialogue the characters share. It looks like with each passing generation, they've been investing more towards stories with quality packed drama and action.


----------



## Big Mom (Aug 18, 2012)

Genesect in the next movie.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Aug 19, 2012)

Fuck yeah Genesect.


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 19, 2012)

Cyborg bug time


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Aug 19, 2012)

Swarmy be lovin' Genesect.


----------



## vampiredude (Aug 20, 2012)

is the new game any good i have been thinking about buying it when it comes out. Used to play gen 2. Is this gen any good compared to the old ones?


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 20, 2012)

vampiredude said:


> is the new game any good i have been thinking about buying it when it comes out. Used to play gen 2. Is this gen any good compared to the old ones?



I don't understand what this is suppossed to mean.

Each game is the same as the last, except there are are just extra things added. The pokemon themselves are differennt, but the ones you like will still be around too.

Choosing not to play a new game or asking if a new game is better than an old one doesn't really make any sense.

Just in terms of how far the new games progessed, of course the newer games would be 'better' than the Gen 2 games. There is more to do, deeper gamplay, more pokemon. Why wouldn't it compare to such an old generation?


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Aug 20, 2012)

vampiredude said:


> is the new game any good i have been thinking about buying it when it comes out. Used to play gen 2. Is this gen any good compared to the old ones?


Black and White 2 are amazing. Period.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Aug 20, 2012)

vampiredude said:


> is the new game any good i have been thinking about buying it when it comes out. Used to play gen 2. Is this gen any good compared to the old ones?



Depends what you want, like, etc...

"Good" is subjective and will change for everyone. 

The best thing you can do is look the games up, see what they are about, if they appeal to you then might as well buy them, if it doesn't appeal to you then you can still buy them and see if you'd like it but it'd probably be best to just get another game you are interested in.

Generation 2 was back in the beginning years of Pokemon, as time went on there has been plenty of changes to the game, if you haven't kept up with any further generations then you probably will be a little lost as there are things like Abilities, and the way moves are done are different now. The overall objective is the same, beat gyms, beat villains, beat champion, there's just a lot more to do now then before.

You should just go to Serebii and check all the info on the games.


----------



## vampiredude (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks for the input guys. I have looked it up now, kinda cool actually. Definitely alot(_alot_) more stuff to go around then before. Yes some of the new pokes are kinda weird now, but others are cool enough(I can always catch some of the older ones later). I will probably go ahead and buy it when it comes out in english.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Aug 22, 2012)

I still hate it when people want to go back to the past... but...

I want that game! but for now I'll dance through the feilds.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Aug 25, 2012)

I may have the chance to get a DS. And that means I can play Pok?mon again!


----------



## Malicious Friday (Aug 25, 2012)

Congratulations. 

I might be able to get that Keldeo, if I read right, today at a Gamestop.


----------



## Foxve (Aug 26, 2012)

Keldeo????


----------



## Malicious Friday (Aug 26, 2012)

Are you new here? To this thread that is. If so, it's a Generation 5 legendary bent on the destruction  of mankind you can get through a Wifi event through Gamestop or something. Look it up. 

If not, where have you been??!!


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Aug 27, 2012)

It's one of those "you'll have to drive down and mystery gift" event pokemon.

I'm not really interested in the thing, but getting it now wouldn't be boring either. I'll shoot for Saturday because I have work and after that stuff to work on when I get home.


----------



## Saru (Aug 27, 2012)

Foxve said:


> Keldeo????




*Spoiler*: _Keldeo (big ass pic)_ 





Keldeo, the Colt Pokemon. Artwork courtesy of the ever-talented Xous.


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 27, 2012)

Ugly unicorn


----------



## Foxve (Aug 27, 2012)

Astrαl said:


> *Spoiler*: _Keldeo (big ass pic)_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What the hell is that?  I got the pokedex for black and white (strategy guide) and didn't even see it......


----------



## Saru (Aug 27, 2012)

Swarmy said:


> Ugly unicorn







Foxve said:


> What the hell is that?  I got the pokedex for black and white (strategy guide) and didn't even see it......



It was just recently revealed here in the U.S. I believe. I think it's sort of tied in with the Musketeer trio (Terrakion, Cobalion, Virizion). Event only.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Aug 27, 2012)

Swarmy said:


> Ugly unicorn



That ugly Unicorn can use it's horn as an anal toy, so you better watch what you say about it, just saying 



Astrαl said:


> It was just recently revealed here in the U.S. I believe. I think it's sort of tied in with the Musketeer trio (Terrakion, Cobalion, Virizion). Event only.



It was officially revealed in Japan not all that long ago either. And yah, it's part of the Musketeer trio, Keldeo is the apprentice.  and  were officially revealed not to long ago either. That's why they weren't in the strategy guide as the Pokemon only existed in the coding of the games and there was no legitimate way to get them.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 27, 2012)

Astrαl said:


> It was just recently revealed here in the U.S. I believe. I think it's sort of tied in with the Musketeer trio (Terrakion, Cobalion, Virizion). Event only.



It is directly tied in with the Musketeer Trio.

From Bulbapedia:



> Keldeo also draw inspiration by the character of d'Artagnan from the novel The Three Musketeers. Like d'Artagnan, it is the latest and youngest addition to the group. Keldeo's tail also resembles d'Artagnan's trademark feathered cap.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Aug 28, 2012)

Keledo looks fine tho.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Aug 28, 2012)

I think the horn could go... and why aren't there more of Keldeo? If the Musketeer Trio found that one why aren't there more of them? Did they all die out or something?


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Aug 28, 2012)

Malicious Friday said:


> I think the horn could go... and why aren't there more of Keldeo? If the Musketeer Trio found that one why aren't there more of them? Did they all die out or something?



It's horn is suppose to show it's growth though.

Maybe there are more, maybe there aren't. It's a Legendary so it's not like it's going to populate the game.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Aug 28, 2012)

Ho-Oh and Lugia had offspring though.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 29, 2012)

Finally got a chance to get Keldeo for both my Black and White games earlier today.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Aug 30, 2012)

Hidden Grotto? Are you serious? :sanji


----------



## Malicious Friday (Aug 30, 2012)

What's the Hidden Grotto?


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Aug 30, 2012)

The English name for the Hidden Hollows.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Aug 30, 2012)

Blazing CobaltX said:


> Hidden Grotto? Are you serious? :sanji



Is there suppose to be something wrong with the name? Seems suitable enough.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Aug 30, 2012)

I don't know, it sounds like German gone wrong. :sanji


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Aug 30, 2012)

Well just for reference 

I assume that's what it's meant to be a reference to, Hidden Hollow does seem more suitable, but this seems suitable enough too. I've got no issue with it.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Aug 30, 2012)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> Well just for reference
> 
> I assume that's what it's meant to be a reference to, Hidden Hollow does seem more suitable, but this seems suitable enough too. I've got no issue with it.



Eh, Hidden Hollow was better for me. 

I hope Iris is tough as Champion. Alder/Adeku's Volcarona was a bitch to get through, even with rock types.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Sep 6, 2012)

^You can always go for Challenge mode.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Sep 6, 2012)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> Is there suppose to be something wrong with the name? Seems suitable enough.



Don't search urban dictionary...


----------



## アストロ (Sep 6, 2012)

Be patient children, only a month left until it's release. 
I'm going to replay it as I did before. Just to enjoy the dialogue and story they've invested into it this time around.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Sep 7, 2012)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> Don't search urban dictionary...



What exactly do you mean by that 



It's not like it's suppose to mean that.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Sep 12, 2012)

Blazing CobaltX said:


> ^You can always go for Challenge mode.



I'm getting White 2 and I don't think that game has a Challenge Mode in it.


I accidentally left my Pokemon BW1 in my shirt pocket and it got washed and dried. It still work afterwards


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Sep 12, 2012)

^Fuck yeah. 

When do BW2 get released again?


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Sep 12, 2012)

Malicious Friday said:


> I'm getting White 2 and I don't think that game has a Challenge Mode in it.



Both games can use Challenge Mode, White 2 simply needs it to be traded to use it. 



Blazing CobaltX said:


> When do BW2 get released again?



Japan: June 23, 2012
North America: October 7, 2012
Australia: October 11, 2012
Europe: October 12, 2012
South Korea: N/A

bulbapedia


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Sep 12, 2012)

B/W 2 is gonna be so epic. Can't wait for October 7th. Gonna get Black 2. Black Kyurem >>>>>>>>>>> White Kyurem.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 12, 2012)

less than 30 days mudafucka


----------



## Foxve (Sep 12, 2012)

HeLLzRoLLinG said:


> B/W 2 is gonna be so epic. Can't wait for October 7th. Gonna get Black 2. Black Kyurem >>>>>>>>>>> White Kyurem.



Hell yeah he does!  I heard that pokemon from all regions are available in the wild from the start. Is this true?


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Sep 12, 2012)

Foxve said:


> Hell yeah he does!  I heard that pokemon from all regions are available in the wild from the start. Is this true?



No. Or do you mean that you are able to get at less one Pokemon from each generation before the first gym? If so, then yes. There's Psyduck, Mareep, Azuril, Rilou, and Patrat, and a few others that you can get at the start after getting your starter.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 12, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]VBkHuCAci1o[/YOUTUBE]
I honestly don't know why this wasn't her battle theme.


----------



## Krich2nd (Sep 12, 2012)

That is amazing. That would have been an epic theme song.


----------



## Basilikos (Sep 12, 2012)

I still like her battle theme better.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 13, 2012)

Basilikos said:


> I still like her battle theme better.



That song I posted would have been even better as a battle theme because it would have been one. 
It's really short man.


----------



## Foxve (Sep 13, 2012)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> No. Or do you mean that you are able to get at less one Pokemon from each generation before the first gym? If so, then yes. There's Psyduck, Mareep, Azuril, Rilou, and Patrat, and a few others that you can get at the start after getting your starter.



What I mean is can you get pokemon from all regions ( I know you'd have to trade with another version to get some) on the first playthrough? I hate that you have to beat the game (beat the elite four + champion) just to raise a grimer or a houndhour. 

That being said, can you really get a *Rilou* before the first gym?


----------



## Malicious Friday (Sep 13, 2012)

Foxve said:


> That being said, can you really get a *Rilou* before the first gym?



Why yes, yes you can. 


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w9Wp8yAZ66g&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

I thought this was cool enough to share here.


----------



## Foxve (Sep 14, 2012)

Malicious Friday said:


> Why yes, yes you can.



In the wild? What about others like zorua, trapinch, togipi, heracross(love badass blue bug ) evee, larvitaer or even starters? Are they available in the wild at any point during the first playthrough (i.e before you beat the elite four + Champion)?


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Sep 14, 2012)

Foxve said:


> In the wild? What about others like zorua, trapinch, togipi, heracross(love badass blue bug ) evee, larvitaer or even starters? Are they available in the wild at any point during the first playthrough (i.e before you beat the elite four + Champion)?



This is the Pokedex for the games:


I believe up to Hydreigon are Pokemon that you can get before beating the Elite Four. There are however some Pokemon(Leafeon, Glaceon) that can't be gotten due to no way to evolve them until post game. Some Pokemon also are caught evolved, the ones later on in the dex.

Zorua is a gift at level 25 in Driftveil City, around the fifth gym. Trapinch is in the Desert Resort, which is after the third gym. Togepi isn't in the dex, you can get it in an ingame trade after beating the Champion among many others. Heracross is in Lostlorn Forest, around the 4th gym, you can get one with it's Hidden Ability in a Hidden Grotto in the same location. Eevee is in Castelia City Park, around third gym. Larvitar is in the dex but can't be caught in the wild, it's evolutions can, but it's post game. Only starters you can get is the one you get at the very start of the game which are the 5th generation ones.


----------



## Foxve (Sep 14, 2012)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> This is the Pokedex for the games:
> 
> 
> I believe up to Hydreigon are Pokemon that you can get before beating the Elite Four. There are however some Pokemon(Leafeon, Glaceon) that can't be gotten due to no way to evolve them until post game. Some Pokemon also are caught evolved, the ones later on in the dex.
> ...



Damn. Well what about the Rilou?


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Sep 14, 2012)

Foxve said:


> Damn. Well what about the Rilou?



Floccesy Ranch which is before battling in the first gym.


----------



## Foxve (Sep 14, 2012)

Thanks 

Well, looks like i'll have to use that GTS website again to start out with the pokemon i want. Again.......


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 14, 2012)

Is the full English out yet? 

/haven't been paying attention


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Sep 14, 2012)

^Wait for a month and then buy it.


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 14, 2012)

Blazing CobaltX said:


> ^Wait for a month and then buy it.



No thanks.  
Didn't get an R4 card to buy games.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Sep 16, 2012)

1. Giovanni-  Mafia
2. Maxie/Archie-  Terrorists
3. Cyrus-  Emotionless psychopath
4. N-  Stupid boy
5. Ghetsis-  Vegeta fanboy
6. Colress-  Megaman fanboy
7. N (BW2)-  Good little boy
8. Ghetsis (BW2)-  Vegeta fanboy with more thick clothes and new scouter

*Edit:* Could Colress be the one who started the Genesect project?


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Sep 16, 2012)

Transfer Genesect to Black and White and if you go to 2P Laboratory a scientist there will fight you. This scientist is the guy that was on the Genesect project. Defeating him will give you the four various drives, two on each version.

So no, it's not Colress.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 18, 2012)

This place will probably be a lot more active once the games are finally out.


----------



## Basilikos (Sep 18, 2012)

Indeed. Just a few more weeks, ladies and gentlemen. 

Quality awaits.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Sep 18, 2012)

I have to wait for the hypothetical Ruby/Sapphire remakes before I can fully enjoy Black2/White2...

And that's only if those possible games have a... A... A FOCUS PUNCH MOVE TUTOR!!!! Sniffle...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 18, 2012)

GEN III needs a remake fast


----------



## 海外ニキ (Sep 18, 2012)

Khris said:


> GEN III needs a remake fast



Yeah, the whole Pal Park thing kind of became null and void for any system that came out after the DS Lite. :x


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Sep 18, 2012)

**Is ironically playing a DSlite with a GBA pokemon game installed**

But I do agree, this is the 5th gen, the 3rd gen games were great and all (especially the remakes of the 1st gen) but they kinda need to get back to remaking these games as any and all GBA functionality is pretty much dead and they're the only set of games and areas not explored by a DS system.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Sep 19, 2012)

Meh...I guess it'd be kinda cool, but I don't care for it either way. 

Hoenn sequels might be a more interesting deal though. 

Namely because they've flat out stated that time has long past since those games happened.


----------



## Krich2nd (Sep 19, 2012)

I've been waiting for a remake of Ruby or Sapphire. I those brought my favorite pokemon in.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Sep 19, 2012)

Because of Pal Park I want a DS Lite.


----------



## vanhellsing (Sep 19, 2012)

Hoenn gen at least to me its kinda shitty in terms of stats and design stuff D:


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Sep 19, 2012)

Blazing CobaltX said:


> Because of Pal Park I want a DS Lite.



I got my second one (traded the first one in for a deposit on my 3DS) from Target. Sometimes they have them in stock.

Other than that, game stores that aren't gamestop that sell gamecubes and n64s and other old games typically have a few older DS models for sale.

I know this chain of stores near my home sell them.

If that doesn't suit your fancy, there's always internet. Although... Internet prices can be high... $78 - $130

(So the cheapest is about $20 less than the one I got from Target.)





Then there's the thing about actually FINDING the games. Again, after Internet.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Sep 20, 2012)

I want to keep my DS for two reasons actually.

One because of the whole still wanting to play GBA games, obviously. 

But also because region locking is now apparently a thing with the 3DS I don't know if my Taiko Drum Master games are going to work on that system.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 20, 2012)

I just use a flash cart to play GBA games on my 3DS. Granted, I can't use the Pal Park functions or anything that requires the GBA game to be in slot-2, but just being able to play them is enough for me.


----------



## Rasendori (Sep 20, 2012)

Hoenn was the most boring region.. I said it.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Sep 20, 2012)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> I want to keep my DS for two reasons actually.
> 
> One because of the whole still wanting to play GBA games, obviously.
> 
> But also because region locking is now apparently a thing with the 3DS I don't know if my Taiko Drum Master games are going to work on that system.



If it's a Normal DS title, sure it'll work for the system. I play Jump Ultimate Stars on my 3DS...

What you can't do on the 3DS is play other region 3DS titles... So no One Piece Unlimited Cruise SP...




Rasendori said:


> Hoenn was the most boring region.. I said it.



More power to you, I just want the additional features and possible move tutors it could bring if remade.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Sep 20, 2012)

I liked the Hoenn region. I never saw any problem with that besides the lack of post-story quests. Then again, I was about 11/12 when I was playing it. I'm 16 now lol.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Sep 20, 2012)

Hence why Emerald had the Battle Frontier, the lame excuse to get more out of your game after you beat the Elite 4.

Granted it was great in itself, but... It didn't have that Zing I was hoping for...


----------



## 海外ニキ (Sep 20, 2012)

Drunkenwhale said:


> If it's a Normal DS title, sure it'll work for the system. I play Jump Ultimate Stars on my 3DS...
> 
> What you can't do on the 3DS is play other region 3DS titles... So no One Piece Unlimited Cruise SP...



See, that's how much I really know about game encoding with stuff like that.

I only knew about region encoding when it came to dvd players. Like I know that a region-free disc will play on my U.S. player. And I also know that you can buy region-free players, which would imply that encoding is normally in both the device and the disc, right? 

I guess they just didn't bother with encoding the game cartridges either? Oh well, that's good news for me then. Thanks.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Sep 21, 2012)

I don't know the schematics of how they encode games to be region locked, I just know imported DS games work on the 3DS because I wanted to play Jump Ultimate Stars and I figured I would play it on my 3DS because that's the system I play my DS games on anyways.

I figure it has to do with how the 3DS recognizes DS games in order to play them, and how it differs from what the 3DS does for 3DS games.

Dammit, I kinda now want to know more about programming games... I kinda have a game idea I've been sketching out but I don't have any access to knowledge about making them... Aside from googling it.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Sep 21, 2012)

Drunkenwhale said:


> Hence why Emerald had the Battle Frontier, the lame excuse to get more out of your game after you beat the Elite 4.
> 
> Granted it was great in itself, but... It didn't have that Zing I was hoping for...



I never played Emerald. I only had Sapphire because my little brother wanted it for his birthday. So we only had that.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Sep 21, 2012)

Oh geez...

I had good memories with Sapphire. Pikachu stopped being my favorite Pokemon at that time and Raichu became my favorite. And because of that I raised a bred Raichu to lv.100 after I was done with the main game.

First lv. 100 I had I actually raised without the use of Rare Candies... Stupid Rare Candy trick in Blue I used to exploit... No wonder I failed at Stadium...

It wouldn't be until 4th gen where I would try battling seriously...

But enough about my Pokemon memories... Just a few weeks until Black 2 and White 2...

And my bank account will take another hit...


----------



## Malicious Friday (Sep 21, 2012)

I don't think I'm going to be able to get the Keldeo and the Genesect event because, even though there's one walking distance from my house, I can't go there.... I'm flat out broke and I don't think my mom's going to buy the game for me in time to get Genesect....

But in other news, I like Colress's (I like the name now) battle theme and Iris's. 
Iris's theme sounds like "Let's hurry up and finish this already!"


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Sep 21, 2012)

The Keldeo event uses Black and White. I got mine a few weeks back...


----------



## Malicious Friday (Sep 21, 2012)

I've tried to get it in a mall Gamestop store but it didn't work...


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Sep 21, 2012)

Some of them don't do events.

You'll have to go to their website and find out which ones do.



Like when they had a Kid Icarus Uprising event, the closest stores to me at the time weren't running it, so I had to go across town to the one store the website said would have it.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Sep 21, 2012)

>not using gameshark


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Sep 21, 2012)

Drunkenwhale said:


> Hence why Emerald had the Battle Frontier, the lame excuse to get more out of your game after you beat the Elite 4.
> 
> Granted it was great in itself, but... It didn't have that Zing I was hoping for...


I really liked the Battle Frontier, a reason I still play Emerald over and over again.


----------



## Foxve (Sep 21, 2012)

Hopefully this game has more excitement in it than the first black & white....



Vino said:


> >not using gameshark



Then don't, just use a GTS website. Personally don't like using game sharks. Cause once you start you may not want to stop, and by the time you do, you've already took all the fun and challenge out of the playthrough.

Using a GTS website, I just get the pokemon i want to start out with (non-legendary of course). Then go from there. Wouldn't have to do this if they didn't make some of the best pokemon (realizing this is an opinion) available post game.  The only game so far to be good with the pokemon like that both pre and post game was silver (and gold )


----------



## 海外ニキ (Sep 21, 2012)

Vino said:


> >not using gameshark



lol, I wasn't even aware that Gameshark still existed.


All I ever saw in stores for the DS were Action Replay.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Sep 21, 2012)

Aren't they the same thing now anyways?


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Sep 21, 2012)

~Zaxxon~ said:


> lol, I wasn't even aware that Gameshark still existed.
> 
> 
> All I ever saw in stores for the DS were Action Replay.



In today terms it's called action replay, yes.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Sep 21, 2012)

What do you mean "in today's terms"?


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Sep 22, 2012)

Rasendori said:


> Hoenn was the most boring region.. I said it.



Hoenn was pretty awesome, imo. I'd still put Kanto above it, though.


----------



## Basilikos (Sep 22, 2012)

I don't have a favorite region. Every pokemon game that I've played I have enjoyed immensely.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Sep 22, 2012)

Basilikos said:


> I don't have a favorite region. Every pokemon game that I've played I have enjoyed immensely.


This, why must everything be a choice? I like all of them.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Sep 22, 2012)

I really don't have a favorite region, just favorite pokemon.

Most of the time, I just raise a team and usually stick to one town, go and battle someone if I get challenged or go out and raise parents for the next games. I usually never stray too far from Day Care Centers because of that.

So... Striaton-Nacrene, Goldenrod City, Mauville-Verdanturf, Vermilion (close to the port for Four Island) Solaceon Town...

Yeah... That just about says it...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 22, 2012)

Kanto is overrated TBH.. the geography is just seas,caves, and a small forest.. it just gets a lot of credit cuz its the first region.. thats all..


----------



## Basilikos (Sep 23, 2012)

^Because the pokemon fandom is unfortunately plagued by nostalgia ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).

So am I saying it's wrong to personally prefer the earlier games? No. But it's annoying when some people do nothing but complain about elements in the newer games while ignoring the plethora of improvements and new features that have been added since the series of pokemon games got started.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Sep 23, 2012)

Or the designs of some of the newer pokemon when the first gen wasn't any better when it came to some of their designs... Looking at you Dugtrio...

Just talked to a guy the other day who complained about the designs of the new pokemon. Told him I have plenty of favorites from each gen, and I do.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Sep 23, 2012)

The only Gen I didn't really like that much was Gen IV


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Sep 23, 2012)

I loved Diamond and I still think Gen IV is underrated.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Sep 23, 2012)

Blazing CobaltX said:


> This, why must everything be a choice? I like all of them.



As do I. Designs, regions, generations, games overall, I've played and enjoyed each generation. I have nothing bad to say about any of it, they've all given me a lot to enjoy from, nothing to hate at all really. I have things I would have liked in the game, but I'm not going to bitch about not getting it.

I want the fucking 10th generation already


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 23, 2012)

every gen had its designs, likewise every gen had horrible designs as well.. i mean lets be honest, Garbodor was a damn mess.. and yeah; diglett had a shit design that didn't make any sense


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Sep 23, 2012)

Khris said:


> every gen had its designs, likewise every gen had horrible designs as well.. i mean lets be honest, Garbodor was a damn mess.. and yeah; diglett had a shit design that didn't make any sense



I don't see the problem with either.

Garbodor, it's based on garbage...literally...it's not going to look pretty.

Diglett, whac-a-Mole, Dugtrio is higher level whac-a-Mole. 

There's nothing actually wrong with any of the Pokemon designs, some people simply either don't get them or just don't care about them. They are all fine and will all be liked. Diglett is one of my favorite Pokemon(It's not way up there but I love it nonetheless). Garbodor isn't a favorite but it's one of the Pokemon I find interesting and have no issue with using.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Sep 23, 2012)

I like Trubbish though...


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Sep 23, 2012)

My point was with Dugtrio really, not Diglett. Diglett, I could honestly see a mole in Diglett. It's the whole "it becomes bigger and there are three of them and that counts as an evolution" that irks me a bit. You're basically controlling three bigger Diglett at once.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Sep 23, 2012)

Pok?mon > Logic


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Sep 23, 2012)

As I said, Dugtrio is the higher level of whac-a-mole. Now you have three to hit over one. You can't get them all, you gonna die. 



Just you wait for the final level:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Swarmy (Sep 23, 2012)

I don't understand why people dislike Garbodor so much... his design isn't bad at all, in fact it's very well done.


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Sep 23, 2012)

Just 14 more days!


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Sep 24, 2012)

And this thread has almost reached its limit.


----------



## AngryBadger (Sep 24, 2012)

Swarmy said:


> I don't understand why people dislike Garbodor so much... his design isn't bad at all, in fact it's very well done.



Read this.


----------



## Swarmy (Sep 24, 2012)

AngryBadger said:


> Read this.



Yeah I know of that. At least Jonathan finds it awesome. I loved the design when I caught Trubbish and evolved it for the first time.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Sep 24, 2012)

While my friends aren't a big fan of Garbodor, as their top 5 worst 5th gen pokemon video is any indication, I actually like Garbodor. I really don't have a problem with pokemon that pass around status all the time.

Hell Gulpin/Swalot were really good when I played Pokemon XD, I didn't think Gulpin would be that good of a pokemon when I was playing Sapphire/Ruby/Emerald but when I played XD, dear god was it helpful.


----------



## Wu Fei (Sep 30, 2012)

Kept running around Unova trying to find that thunder god pokemon on a cloud. I didn't have mean look on my Watchog lol.

I put it to sleep and the mofo still ran!! 0_o

I found it like 8 more times and used superfang each time.

Then I threw a quick ball the next time i found it. CAUGHT THAT BIT! ONE BALL.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Oct 1, 2012)

Oh wow, next Sunday Black 2 and White 2 are going to be here. Good thing I get paid next Friday...


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 1, 2012)

Is this 3DS exclusive?


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Oct 1, 2012)

I need money. I know I'm not going to be getting it upon it's release. Sucks even more when someone owes me over $1000...for a few years now...



S.A.F said:


> Is this 3DS exclusive?



It's for DS, there isn't any 3DS version of the games.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Oct 1, 2012)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> I need money. I know I'm not going to be getting it upon it's release. Sucks even more when someone owes me over $1000...for a few years now...
> 
> It's for DS, *there isn't any 3DS version of the games.*


Yet, the new Mystery Dungeon will be 3DS-exclusive. 

Sorry to hear about that $1000, must be really irritating to not get it back.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Oct 1, 2012)

Blazing CobaltX said:


> Yet, the new Mystery Dungeon will be 3DS-exclusive.
> 
> Sorry to hear about that $1000, must be really irritating to not get it back.



I was only talking about the main games anyways though, we've had a few Pokemon games for 3DS already. Generation 6 could start with 3DS though, maybe.

More then $1000, more around $1300 really. It's all kinds of irritating, I don't really buy anything but still...but I have enough near enough money to buy one game though, it's not what I planned but I at less can still get the game upon release, I'll just have to wait however much longer to by the second and a 3DS(I need to fucking trade shit, Challenge Mode especially).


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Oct 1, 2012)

Oh my God, only six more fucking days until B/W 2 get's released! Can't wait.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 1, 2012)

6 days? fucking shit


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 1, 2012)

Didn't you guys already play the translated versions?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 1, 2012)

​


> According to Takao Unno, the director of Pok?mon Black Version 2 and Pok?mon White Version 2, the protagonist in each of the core Pok?mon games never speaks because the developers want the player to feel he or she is that main character. By keeping the main character silent, Unno hopes players develop strong bonds with the Pok?mon and trainers they come across on their journey.
> 
> _?As you know, the protagonist in the game never speaks. The idea is to make it feel like the player is that character as much as possible. By doing this we?re also hoping that the player has a better bond with the Pok?mon they encounter, as well as the people they meet inside the game.?_
> 
> -Takao Unno, director, Pok?mon Black 2 and White 2


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Oct 1, 2012)

Swarmy said:


> Didn't you guys already play the translated versions?



What, on emulator? Fuck no.


----------



## Basilikos (Oct 1, 2012)

@Kira Yamato:
I don't mind my character being the silent badass type anyway.


----------



## Swarmy (Oct 1, 2012)

Just like Gordon Freeman!


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Oct 1, 2012)

S.A.F said:


> Is this 3DS exclusive?



We wouldn't be getting it this year if it was, or perhaps even next year. But you can play it on the 3DS like all the other DS pokemon games.

Reworking the engine/graphics/etc. would take a longer time.

Nevermind the fact that it would not be able to directly connect to the original Black and White, instead just transfer pokemon data like 3rd gen to 4th gen and likewise 4th gen to 5th gen.

And if that was the case, then why not do 6th gen? Or delay the 1st Black and White to be launch titles (or "launch window" titles) for the 3DS?



Kira Yamato said:


> ​
> 
> 
> > According to Takao Unno, the director of Pok?mon Black Version 2 and Pok?mon White Version 2, the protagonist in each of the core Pok?mon games never speaks because the developers want the player to feel he or she is that main character. By keeping the main character silent, Unno hopes players develop strong bonds with the Pok?mon and trainers they come across on their journey.
> ...



Stuff we already know about. I guess some people were making a stink about the animated trailer but the actual stink about that trailer was why wasn't the anime like the trailer...

It doesn't matter to me. I have long since disconnected myself from being the protagonist of a pokemon game since 3rd gen. I really only name my games after myself when I breed pokemon and raise them to battle my friends.

I find a kid stopping entire criminal organizations really pushing my suspension of disbelief.


----------



## Foxve (Oct 1, 2012)

1st post on 100th page  Does anyone know when trading will be available in the game? Like before or after the 1st gym?


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Oct 1, 2012)

If Black and White 1 were any indication, after the First Gym when you get the C-Gear.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 1, 2012)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> I need money. I know I'm not going to be getting it upon it's release. Sucks even more when someone owes me over $1000...for a few years now...
> 
> 
> 
> It's for DS, there isn't any 3DS version of the games.



Oh great! Though from a business standpoint wouldn't it make more sense to release it on the 3DS now so more people will have a reason to buy one? Oh wells I ain't complainin since i won't buy a 3DS anytime soon, if ever.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Oct 1, 2012)

Business sense - Yes it would make more sense.

In a technical sense - No it wouldn't.

Here's my thoughts on the subject a while back when it was brought up:



Drunkenwhale said:


> Reading the topic I was rather happy you guys weren't going on about it wasn't 3DS exclusive and wondering why Nintendo/GameFreak didn't make the jump to release these new games on the 3DS.
> 
> And then the post from IGN appeared.
> 
> ...



As you can see, I didn't get what I wanted but on that note itself, it's a matter of keeping the games compatible for the other 5th gen games - different systems having different ways of handling programming and whatnot. The 3DS isn't just a DS with 3D, it's a more powerful and completely different system than the DS.

It would make sense for a technical standpoint for said games to be DS exclusives...

Besides, I reiterate - You can play them on the 3DS anyway.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 1, 2012)

I wish that B&W2 was either on 3DS or they fixed the issue regarding being able to go online on your network that uses WPA. When I was using AT&T home internet (WEP), I had no problem going online via the DS and obtaining pokemon Nintendo were giving away but the moment I switch top Comcast (and it's home wireless WPA) I was locked out from doing so, which was a major turn off. Thank fully, the 3DS and it's selection of games doesn't have that issue and let's you access online through WPA.

In other words, there are many pokemon fans essentially being locked out from accessing free pokemon Nintendo gives away, unless they switch internet providers and find one that doesn't use WPA security.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Oct 1, 2012)

Can't trade pokemon on Diamond... Is sad.

Not sure about Black and White, but I can transfer a Pokemon onto Dream World... That's about all I've tested in a while...


----------



## Rasendori (Oct 2, 2012)

Got my Keldeo. 

I fackin spent like six hours resetting my game to get a timid alerts to sound Mewtwo from the mewtwo event in febuary, haven't touched my game since.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 2, 2012)

i get it


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 3, 2012)

Kira Yamato said:


> I wish that B&W2 was either on 3DS or they fixed the issue regarding being able to go online on your network that uses WPA. When I was using AT&T home internet (WEP), I had no problem going online via the DS and obtaining pokemon Nintendo were giving away but the moment I switch top Comcast (and it's home wireless WPA) I was locked out from doing so, which was a major turn off. Thank fully, the 3DS and it's selection of games doesn't have that issue and let's you access online through WPA.
> 
> In other words, there are many pokemon fans essentially being locked out from accessing free pokemon Nintendo gives away, unless they switch internet providers and find one that doesn't use WPA security.


I've had the same issue but when I play Black and White on my 3DS it lets me access my wpa2 internet even though it wont let me on the DS. It doesnt work on Fire Emblem for some reason but it works with Pokemon. Try using the online with your 3DS


----------



## Krich2nd (Oct 3, 2012)

If that works I'll damn near piss myself


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 3, 2012)

Here's hoping. My first opportunity for B&W2 will be this Sunday since the Genesect giveaway starts on the same day as the games launch.


----------



## Hossaim (Oct 4, 2012)

Will this game be avalible on normal DS (or DSI) or only 3DS? Because I don't have a 3DS


----------



## Tetora Bohatei (Oct 4, 2012)

> Will this game be avalible on normal DS (or DSI) or only 3DS? Because I don't have a 3DS



Pokemon Black and White 2 is for the Nintendo DS.The DSi and 3DS can play DS games.Since Pokemon Black/White2 are for DS, it can be played on all DS models and 3DS.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Oct 4, 2012)

3 MORE DAYS!!!!


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Oct 4, 2012)

These next two days are going to go on forever...still not even done with this day. I should go to sleep early for the next three nights, time always seems to fly by when I sleep, if only I could sleep for the next 48 hours(Well a little more then that).

Things aren't going exactly as planned, but just a minor set back, if everything goes all according to plan now I'll get Black 2 this Sunday, then White and a 3DS XL next Saturday. Then...then the world will be mine, muhah-the Pokemon world that is-ahahahahaha!!!

Yup, going to be a long two days


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Oct 4, 2012)

You guys better have fun and give me a good ROM.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Oct 4, 2012)

I got work and GPX+ to keep me busy for the next two days.


----------



## vanhellsing (Oct 4, 2012)

meh tomorrow I have college so that will keep me busy , but sadly I cannot get in his launch date in my country I need to wait a week to arrive in these parts so I will get the rom but I will buy the game to support the industry


----------



## lacey (Oct 5, 2012)

Goddamit, I still haven't taught myself how to team build on PokeGen.

Well, I suppose I can buy it, and let it sit while I work. I still need to get Keledo too, I suppose I'll do that tomorrow when I'm out.


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Oct 5, 2012)

I'm so happy that I don't have school next Monday. That means I'll have two entire days to play Black 2 (including the day it comes out). 

But then again, I have some homework to do... so I guess that might shorten the time I have to play Black 2.

*Sigh*


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 5, 2012)

Making last minute preparations for my Pokemon before they all go to the next game 

Everyone from my Platinum, Soul Silver, and Black are B2 Bound 

10 Boxes total


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Oct 6, 2012)

Still upset over the lack of a Focus Punch Move Tutor... But I'm still going to get both.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Oct 6, 2012)

HeLLzRoLLinG said:


> I'm so happy that I don't have school next Monday. That means I'll have two entire days to play Black 2 (including the day it comes out).
> 
> But then again, I have some homework to do... so I guess that might shorten the time I have to play Black 2.
> 
> *Sigh*



I don't go to school, but if I did, I'd have the day off too thanks to Thanksgiving 

I'm going to play the shit out of Black 2 tomorrow...until it gets 10PM, fucking gotta watch Dexter.


----------



## Tazmo (Oct 6, 2012)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

